# 2017 Summer Transfer Window Thread



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*AFC Bournemouth*
In: Nathan Ake (Chelsea, 20 mil), Asmir Begovic (Chelsea, 10 mil), Connor Mahoney (Blackburn, Free), Jermain Defoe (Sunderland, Free)
Out: Jake McCarthy, Matt Neale (Released), Harry Cornick (Luton Town, 50k), Callum Buckley (Waymouth, Free), Thomas Evrard (Francs Borains, Free), Jordan Green (Yeovil, Free), Marc Wilson (Sunderland, Free), Ryan Allsop (Blackpool, Loan), Lewis Grabban (Sunderland, Loan), Jordan Lee (Torquay United, Loan), Mark Travers (Waymouth, Loan), Sam Surridge, Matt Worthington (Yeovil, Loan), Ben Whitfield (Port Vale, Loan), Sam Matthews (Eastleigh, Loan), Max Gradel (Toulouse, Loan), Baily Cargill (Fleetwood Town, Loan), Joe Quigley (Newport, Loan), Adam Federici (Nottingham Forest, Loan), Mihai Dobre (Bury, Loan)

*Arsenal*
In: Alexandre Lacazette (Lyon, 45 mil), Sead Kolasinac (Schalke, Free)
Out: Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain (Liverpool, 35 mil), Gabriel (Valencia, 10 mil), Wojciech Szczesny (Juventus, 10 mil), Kieran Gibbs (West Brom, 7 mil), Jon Toral (Hull, 3 mil), Kaylen Hinds (Wolfsburg, 1.3 mil), Donyell Malen (PSV, 1.3 mil), Dan Crowley (Willem, 1 mil), Ismael Bennacer (Empoli, Undisc), Savvas Mourgos (Norwich, Undisc), Kostas Pileas (Anorthosis, Free), Chris Willock (Benfica, Free), Stefan O'Connor (Newcastle, Free), Yaya Sanogo (Toulouse, Free), Glen Kamara (Dundee FC, Free), Kristopher da Graca (Goteborg, Free), Marc Bola (Bristol Rovers, Loan), Emiliano Martinez (Getafe, Loan), Stephy Mavididi (Preston North End, Loan), Carl Jenkinson, Cohen Bramall (Birmingham City, Loan), Joel Campbell (Real Betis, Loan), Lucas Perez (Deportivo, Loan), Kelechi Nwakali (VVV-Venlo, Loan)

*Brighton*
In: Jose Izquierdo (Club Brugge, 13.5 mil), Davy Propper (PSV, 11.7 mil), Mathew Ryan (Valencia, 5 mil), Markus Suttner (Ingolstadt, 3.8 mil), Ezequiel Schelotto, (Sporting CP, 2.7 mil), Pascal Gross (Ingolstadt, 2.5 mil), Ales Mateju (Viktoria Plzen, 2.2 mil), Mathias Normann (Bodo/Glimt, 1.3 mil), Soufyan Ahannach (Almere City, 540k), Steven Alzate (Leyton Orient, Undisc), Josh Kerr (Celtic, Free), Izzy Brown (Chelsea, Loan), Tim Krul (Newcastle, Loan)
Out: Casper Ankergren (Retired), Vegard Forren (Molde, Free), David Stockdale (Birmingham, Free), Connor Tighe, Tom Cadman (Whitehawk, Free), Chris O'Grady (Chesterfield, Free), Joe Ward (Woking, Free), Elvis Manu (Genclerbirligi, Free), Rob Hunt (Oldham, Free), Vahid Hambo (Seinajoki, Free), Goerge Hobbs (Loughborough, Free), Christian Walton (Wigan, Loan), Jordan Maguire-Drew (Lincoln City, Loan), Oliver Norwood (Fulham, Loan), Ben White (Newport County, Loan), Tyler Hornby-Forbes, Tom Dallison (Accrington Stanley, Loan), Kazenga LuaLua (QPR, Loan), Mathias Normann (Molde, Loan), Rohan Ince (Bury, Loan), Archie Davis (Whitehawk, Loan), Richie Towell (Rotherham, Loan)

*Burnley*
In: Chris Wood (Leeds, 15 mil), Jack Cork (Swansea, 8 mil), Nahki Wells (Huddersfield, 5 mil), Jon Walters (Stoke, 2 mil), Phil Burnley (Stoke, 700k), Adam Legzdins (Birmingham City, Undisc), Charlie Taylor (Leeds, Free), Rahis Nabi (West Brom, Free), Christian N'Guessan (Blackpool, Free)
Out: Paul Robinson (Retired), Joey Barton, George Green, Christian Hill, RJ Pingling, Taofiq Olmowewe (Released), Michael Keane (Everton, 25 mil), Tendayi Darikwa (Nottingham Forest, 1 mil), George Boyd (Sheffield Wednesday, Free), Michael Kightly (Southend United, Free), Rouwen Hennings (Dusseldorf, Free), George Green (Viking, Free), Josh Ginnelly (Lincoln City, Loan), Bradley Jackson (Southport, Loan), Ntumba Massanka (Wrexham, Loan), James Dunne (Barrow, Loan), Alex Whitmore (Bury, Loan), Aiden O'Neill (Fleetwood Town, Loan), Chris Long (Northampton Town, Loan), Conor Mitchell (Chester FC, Loan), Luke Hendrie (Bradford, Loan), Tom Anderson (Port Vale, Loan), Dan Agyei (Walsall, Loan)

*Chelsea*
In: Alvaro Morata (Real Madrid, 55 mil), Danny Drinkwater (Leicester, 35 mil), Tiemoue Bakayoko (Monaco, 34 mil), Antonio Rudiger (Roma, 30 mil), Davide Zappacosta (Torino, 25 mil), Billy Gilmour (Rangers, 500k), Ethan Ampadu (Exeter City, Undisc), Kylian Hazard (Ujpest, Undisc), Daishawn Redan (Ajax, Free), Willy Caballero (Manchester City, Free)
Out: Alex Davey (Released), Nemanja Matic (Manchester United, 38 mil), Nathan Ake (Bournemouth, 20 mil), Juan Cuadrado (Juventus, 17 mil), Asmir Begovic (Bournemouth, 10 mil), Bertrand Traore (Lyon, 8.5 mil), Christian Atsu (Newcastle, 6.5 mil), Nathaniel Chalobah (Watford, 4.8 mil), Mukhtar Ali (Vitesse, 450k), Dominic Solanke (Liverpool, Tribunal), Kyle Jameson (West Brom, Undisc), Malakai Mars (Barnet, Undisc), Loic Remy (Las Palmas, Free), Alex Kiwomya (Doncaster, Free), John Terry (Aston Villa, Free), Tika Musonda (Llagostera, Free), Danilo Pantic (Partizan, Loan), Nathan Baxter (Woking, Loan), Fankaty Dabo, Charlie Colkett, Mason Mount, Matt Miazga (Vitesse, Loan), Tammy Abraham (Swansea, Loan), Todd Kane (Groningen, Loan), Josimar Quintero (Rostov, Loan), Bradley Collins (Forest Green, Loan), Kasey Palmer (Huddersfield, Loan), Ola Aina, Michael Hector, Fikayo Tomori (Hull, Loan), Ruben Loftus-Cheek (Crystal Palace, Loan), Ike Ugbo (Barnsley, Loan), Kurt Zouma (Stoke, Loan), Jay Dasilva (Charlton, Loan), Izzy Brown (Brighton, Loan), Tomas Kalas (Fulham, Loan), Victorien Angban (Beveren, Loan), Jamal Blackman (Sheffield United, Loan), Mario Pasalic (Spartak Moscow, Loan), Jared Thompson (Chippenham, Loan), Lewis Baker (Middlesbrough, Loan), Kenneth Omeruo (Kasimpasa, Loan), Jeremie Boga (Birmingham, Loan), Nathan (Amiens, Loan), Cristian Cuevas (Twente, Loan), Charlie Wakefield (Stevenage, Loan), Jordan Houghton (Doncaster, Loan)

*Crystal Palace*
In: Mamadou Sakho (Liverpool, 26 mil), Jairo Riedewald (Ajax, 7.6 mil), Ruben Loftus-Cheek (Chelsea, Loan), Timothy Fosu-Mensah (Manchester United, Loan)
Out: Corie Andrews, Jonathan Benteke, Mathieu Flamini, Ryan King-Elliot, Joe Ledley (Released), Steve Mandanda (Marseille, 2.5 mil), Bryce Hosannah (Leeds, Undisc), Zeki Fryers (Barnsley, Free), Luke Croll, Hiram Boateng (Exeter City, Free), Kwesi Appiah (Wimbledon, Free), Frazier Campbell (Hull, Free), Randell Williams (Watford, Free), Ben Wynter (Bromley, Free), Ryan Inniss (Colchester, Loan), Jonny Williams (Sunderland, Loan)

*Everton*
In: Gylfi Sigurdsson (Swansea, 45 mil), Michael Keane (Burnley, 25 mil), Jordan Pickford (Sunderland, 24 mil), Davy Klassen (Ajax, 22 mil), Nikola Vlasic (Hajduk, 10 mil), Henry Onyekuru (Eupen, 6.8 mil), Sandro Ramirez (Malaga, 5.1 mil), Josh Bowler (QPR, 1.4 mil), Lewis Gibson (Newcastle, 1 mil), Boris Mathis (Metz, Free), Wayne Rooney (Manchester United, Free), Cuco Martina (Southampton, Free)
Out: Jack Bainbridge, Tyrone Duffus, Connor Hunt (Released), Romelu Lukaku (Manchester United, 75 mil), Gerard Deulofeu (Barcelona, 10.2 mil), Tom Cleverley (Watford, 8 mil), Gareth Barry (West Brom, 1 mil), Aiden McGeady (Sunderland, 250k), Courtney Duffus (Oldham, Undisc), Tyrone Duffus (Cardiff, Free), Delial Brewster (Chesterfield, Free), Conor McAleny, Michael Donohue (Fleetwood Town, Free), Russell Griffiths (Motherwell, Free), Arouna Kone (Sivasspor, Free), Leandro Rodriguez (Danubio, Free), Josef Yarney (Newcastle, Free), Ryan Harrington (Aberdeen, Free), James Yates (Hull, Free), Ben Pierce (West Brom, Free), Henry Onyekuru (Anderlecht, Loan), Brendan Galloway, Tylas Browning (Sunderland, Loan), Matthew Pennington (Leeds, Loan), Joe Williams (Barnsley, Loan), Kieran Dowell (Nottingham Forest, Loan), Antonee Robinson (Bolton, Loan), Conor Grant (Crewe, Loan)

*Huddersfield Town*
In: Steve Mounie (Montpellier, 11 mil), Tom Ince (Derby, 7.7 mil), Aaron Mooy (Manchester City, 7.7 mil), Laurent Depoitre (Porto, 3.4 mil), Scott Malone (Fulham, 3.3 mil), Mathias Jorgensen (Copenhagen, 2.3 mil), Abdelhamid Sabiri (Nuremberg, 1.3mil), Elias Kachunga (Ingosladt, 1.1 mil), Danny Williams (Reading, Free), Robert Green (Leeds, Free), Kasey Palmer (Chelsea, Loan), Jonas Lossl (Mainz, Loan), Florent Hadergjonaj (Ingolstadt, Loan)
Out: Mark Hudson (Retired), Flo Bajaj, Ronan Coughlan, Jamie Spencer (Released), Nahki Wells (Burnley, 5 mil), Harry Bunn (Bury, 500k), Kyle Dempsey (Fleetwood Town, 410k), Joe Murphy (Bury, Free), Frank Mulhern (Guisley, Free), Sam Warde (Colchester, Free), Luke Coddington (Northampton Town, Free), Jason Davidson (Rijeka, Free), Tareiq Holmes-Dennis (Portsmouth, Loan), Jordi Hiwula (Fleetwood Town, Loan), Rekiel Pyke (Port Vale, Loan), Jack Payne (Oxford United, Loan), Fraser Horsfall (Gateshead, Loan), Sean Scannell (Burton Albion, Loan), Jordan Williams (Bury, Loan)

*Leicester City*
In: Kelechi Iheanacho (Manchester City, 25 mil), Vicente Iborra (Sevilla, 12.7 mil), Harry Maguire (Hull, 11 mil), Eldin Jakupovic (Hull, 2 mil), Sam Hughes (Chester, 130k), Tyrese Shade (Solihull Moors, Free), George Thomas (Coventry, Free), Aleksandar Dragovic (Bayer Leverkusen, Loan)
Out: Marcin Wasilewski, Michael Cain, Brandon Fox, Matthew Miles, Kairo Mitchell, Adam Harrison, Cal Templeton, Kyle Gruno (Released), Danny Drinkwater (Chelsea, 35 mil), Tom Lawrence (Derby, 4.9 mil), Ron-Robert Zieler (Stuttgart, 3.4 mil), David Domej (Nurnberg, Free), Cedric Kipre (Motherwell, Free), Bartosz Kapustka (Freiburg, Loan), Callum Elder (Wigan, Loan), Elliot Moore (Leuven, Loan), Harvey Barnes (Barnsley, Loan), Nampals Mendy (Nice, Loan)

*Liverpool*
In: Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain (Arsenal, 35 mil), Mohamed Salah (Roma, 35 mil), Andrew Robertson (Hull, 7.6 mil), Dominic Solanke (Chelsea, Tribunal)
Out: Alexander Manninger (Retired), Kane Lewis (Released), Mamadou Sakho (Crystal Palace, 26 mil), Lucas (Lazio, 4.8 mil), Kevin Stewart (Hull, 3.8 mil), Andre Wisdom (Derby, 2 mil), Sam Hart (Blackburn, Undisc), Jack Dunn (Tranmere, Free), Madger Gomes (Leeds, Free), Tom Brewitt (Middlesbrough, Free), Ryan Fulton (Hamilton Academical, Free), Adam Philips (Norwich, Free), Jake Brimmer (Perth Glory, Free), Pedro Chirivella (Willem, Loan), Cannor Randall (Hearts, Loan), Shamal George (Carlisle, Loan), Sheyi Ojo (Fulham, Loan), Divock Origi (Wolfsburg, Loan), Toni Gomes (Forest Green, Loan), Allan (Limassol, Loan), Ryan Kent (Freiburg, Loan), Jordan Williams (Rochdale, Loan)

*Manchester City*
In: Benjamin Mendy (Monaco, 48.8 mil), Kyle Walker (Tottenham, 45 mil), Bernardo Silva (Monaco, 43 mil), Ederson (Benfica, 34 mil), Danilo (Real Madrid, 25.5 mil), Douglas Luiz (Vasco Da Gama, 10 mil), Luka Ilic, Ivan Ilic (Red Star, 5 mil), Olarenwaju Kayode (Austria Vienna, 3.4 mil), Eric Garcia (Barcelona, 1.2 mil), Uriel Antuna (Santos Laguna, Undisc)
Out: Bacary Sagna, Callum Bullock (Released), Kelechi Iheanacho (Leicester, 25 mil), Wilfried Bony (Swansea, 12 mil), Enes Unal (Villarreal, 11 mil), Jadon Sancho (Dortmund, 8 mil), Aaron Mooy (Huddersfield, 7.7 mil), Nolito (Sevilla, 7.6 mil), Fernando (Galatasaray, 4.4 mil), Aleks Kolarov (Roma, 4.2 mil), Oliver Ntcham (Celtic, 4.2 mil), Samir Nasri (Antalyaspor, 3 mil), Ruben Sobrino (Alaves, 1.7 mil), Bruno Zuculini (Verona, Undisc), James Horsfield (NAC Breda, Free), Pablo Zabaleta (West Ham, Free), Willy Caballero (Chelsea, Free), Gael Clichy (Basaksehir, Free), Joe Coveney (Nottingham Forest, Free), Collins Tanor (Nordsjaelland, Free), Jesus Navas (Sevilla, Free), Ellis Plummer (Motherwell, Free), Billy O'Brien (Macclesfield Town, Free), Zackarias Faour (Sirius, Free), Angus Gunn (Norwich, Loan), Anthony Caceres (Al-Wasl, Loan), Thierry Ambrose, Paolo Fernandes, Pablo Mari, Manu Garcia, Angelino, Thomas Agyepong (NAC Breda, Loan), Ashley Smith-Brown (Hearts, Loan), Bersant Celina (Ipswich Town, Loan), Joe Hart (West Ham, Loan), Pablo Maffeo, Aleix Garcia, Douglas Luiz, Marlos Moreno, Olarenwaju Kayode (Girona, Loan), Rodney Kongolo (Doncaster, Loan), Isaac Buckley (Twente, Loan), Uriel Antuna (Groningen, Loan), Brandon Barker (Hibs, Loan), Luka Ilic, Ivan Ilic (Red Star, Loan), Aaron Nemane (Rangers,Loan), Patrick Roberts (Celtic, Loan), Jason Denayer (Galatasaray, Loan), Kean Bryan (Oldham, Loan), Yaw Yeobah (Oviedo, Loan)

*Manchester United*
In: Romelu Lukaku (Everton, 75 mil), Nemanja Matic (Manchester United, 38 mil), Victor Lindelof (Benfica, 30 mil)
Out: Kayne Diedrick-Roberts, Faustin Makela (Released), Adnan Januzaj (Real Sociedad, 7.2 mil), Guillermo Varela (Penarol, Undisc), Josh Harrop (Preston North End, Free), Wayne Rooney (Everton, Free), Regan Poole (Northampton Town, Loan), Sam Johnstone (Aston Villa, Loan), Dean Henderson (Shrewsbury, Loan), Devonte Redmond (Scunthorpe, Loan), Cameron Borthwick-Jackson (Leeds, Loan), Timothy Fosu-Mensah (Crystal Palace, Loan), Matthew Willock (Utrecht, Loan), Andreas Pereira (Valencia, Loan)

*Newcastle*
In: Jacob Murphy (Norwich, 9.6 mil), Florian Lejeune (Eibar, 8.5 mil), Christian Atsu (Chelsea, 6.5 mil), Joselu (Stoke, 5 mil), Javier Manquillo (Atletico Madrid, 4.2 mil), Stefan O'Connor (Arsenal, Free), Josef Yarney (Everton, Free), Mikel Merino (Dortmund, Loan)
Out: Florian Thauvin (Marseille, 9.5 mil), Grant Hanley (Norwich, 3.5 mil), Siem de Jong (Ajax, 2 mil), Daryl Murphy (Nottingham Forest, 1.9 mil), Lewis Gibson (Everton, 1 mil), Emmanuel Riviere (Metz, 700k), Kevin Mbabu (Young Boys, Undisc), Haris Vuckic (Twente, Free), Vernon Anita (Leeds, Free), Lubo Satka (Dunajska Streda, Free), Sammy Ameobi (Bolton, Free), Yoan Gouffran (Goztepe, Free), Matz Sels (Anderlecht, Loan), Alex Gilliead (Bradford City, Loan), Tom Heardman (Bury, Loan), Adam Armstrong (Bolton, Loan), Sean Longstaff (Blackpool, Loan), Ivan Toney (Wigan, Loan), Callum Williams (Gateshead, Loan), Stuart Findlay (Kilmarnock, Loan), Tim Krul (Brighton, Loan), Achraf Lazaar (Benevento, Loan)

*Southampton*
In: Mario Lemina (Juventus, 15 mil), Wesley Hoedt (Lazio, 15 mil), Jan Bednarek (Lech Poznan, 5 mil), Jack Rose (West Brom, Free)
Out: Connor Langan, Rugare Musendo (Released), Jay Rodriguez (West Brom, 12 mil), Paulo Gazzaniga (Tottenham, 2 mil), Jason McCarthy (Barnsley, 200k), Lloyd Isgrove (Barnsley, Free), Archie Thomas (Dundee United, Free), Cuco Martina (Everton, Free), Neal Osborn (Torquay United, Free), Harley Willard (Maidstone, Free), Martin Cacares (Verona, Free), Harrison Reed (Norwich, Loan), Olufela Olomola (Yeovil Town, Loan), Harry Lewis (Dundee United, Loan), Ryan Seager (MK Dons, Loan), Sam Gallagher (Birmingham, Loan), Jordy Clasie (Club Brugge, Loan)

*Stoke City*
In: Kevin Wimmer (Tottenham, 18 mil), Bruno Martins Indi (Porto, 7 mil), Eric Maxim Choupo-Moting (Schalke, Free), Darren Fletcher (West Brom, Free), Josh Tymon (Hull, Free), Tre Pemberton (Blackburn, Free), Kurt Zouma (Chelsea, Loan), Jese (PSG, Loan)
Out: Shay Given, Liam Edwards, Charlie Adam (Released), Marko Arnautovic (West Ham, 25 mil), Joselu (Newcastle, 5 mil), Jon Walters (Burnley, 2 mil), Glenn Whelan (Aston Villa, 1.4 mil), Phil Barnsley (Burnley, 700k), Philipp Wollscheid (Metz, Free), George Waring (Tranmere, Free), Daniel Bachmann (Watford, Free), Harvey Read (Eastleigh, Free), Harry Isted (Luton Town, Free), Joel Taylor (Kidderminster, Free), Niklas Jokelainen (Ilves, Free), Ryan Sweeney, Dom Telford (Bristol Rovers, Loan), Marc Muniesa (Girona, Loan), Hakim Abdallah (CD El Ejido, Loan), Mohamed Cholay (Espanyol, Loan), Bojan (Alaves, Loan), Giannelli Imbula (Toulouse, Loan), Connor Russo (Newcastle Town, Loan)

*Swansea City*
In: Sam Clucas (Hull, 15 mil), Wilfried Bony (Manchester City, 12 mil), Roque Mesa (Las Palmas, 11 mil), Erwin Mulder (Heerenveen, Free), Tammy Abraham (Chelsea, Loan), Renato Sanches (Bayern Munich, Loan)
Out: Gerhard Tremmel (Retired), Owain Jones, Tom Dyson (Released), Gylfi Sigurdsson (Everton, 45 mil), Fernando Llorente (Tottenham, 12 mil), Jack Cork (Burnley, 8 mil), Bafetimbi Gomis (Galatasaray, 2 mil), Modou Barrow (Reading, 1.5 mil), Stephen Kingsley (Hull, Undisc), Alex Bray (Rotherham, Free), Alex Samuel (Stevenage, Free), Tom Holland (The New Saints, Free), Josh Vickers (Lincoln City, Free), Liam Edwards (Hull, Free), Liam Shephard (Peterborough United, Free), Daniel Jeffries (Colchester, Free), Franck Tabanou (Guingamp, Free), Marvin Emnes (Akhisarspor, Free), Mark Birighitti (NAC Breda, Free), Daniel James (Shrewsbury, Loan), Borja Baston (Malaga, Loan), Jordi Amat (Real Betis, Loan), Keston Davies (Yeovil Town, Loan), Connor Roberts (Middlesbrough, Loan), Matt Grimes (Northampton Town, Loan), Oliver McBurnie (Barnsley, Loan), Botti Biabi (Hamilton, Loan), Jefferson Montero (Getafe, Loan)

*Tottenham*
In: Davinson Sanchez (Ajax, 36 mil), Serge Aurier (PSG, 23 mil), Fernando Llorente (Swansea, 12 mil), Juan Foyth (Estudiantes, 9 mil), Paulo Gazzaniga (Southampton, 2 mil)
Out: Joe Muscatt, Zenon Stylianides, Juan Pablo Gonzalez, Aramide Oteh (Released), Kyle Walker (Manchester City, 45 mil), Kevin Wimmer (Stoke, 18 mil), Nabil Bentaleb (Schalke, 16 mil), Clinton N'Jie (Marseille, 5.9 mil), Federico Fazio (Roma, 2.8 mil), Luke McGee (Portsmouth, Undisc), Will Miller (Burton Albion, Undisc), Charlie Owens (QPR, Free), Filip Lesniak (Aalborg, Free), Tom McDermott (Derry City, Free), Connor Ogilvie (Gillingham, Loan), Tom Glover (Central Coast, Loan), Josh Onomah (Aston Villa, Loan), Cameron Carter-Vickers (Sheffield United, Loan)

*Watford*
In: Tom Cleverley (Everton, 8 mil), Will Hughes (Derby, 7.5 mil), Nathaniel Chalobah (Chelsea, 4.8 mil), Marvin Zeegelaar (Sporting CP, 2.7 mil), Dimitri Foulquier (Granada, Undisc), Daniel Bachmann (Stoke City, Free), Kiko Femenia (Alaves, Free), Sam Howes (West Ham, Free), Jorge Segura (Envigado, Free), Randell Williams (Crystal Palace, Free), Andre Carrillo (Benfica, Loan), Orestis Karnezis, Molla Wague (Udinese, Loan)
Out: Charlie Bannister, Ogo Obi, Rhyle Ovenden (Released), Sven Kums (Anderlecht, 6 mil), Steven Berghuis (Feyenoord, 5.5 mil), Uche Agbo (Standard Liege, 2.1 mil), Ally Malle, Valon Behrami (Udinese, Undisc), Mario Suarez (Guizhou Hengfeng Zhicheng, Undisc), Juan Carlos Paredes (Emelec, Undisc), Mathias Ranegie (Hacken, Free), Giedrius Arlauskis (CFR Cluj, Free), Rene Gilmartin (Colchester, Free), Ola Adeyemo (Valdres FK, Free), Dennon Lewis (Crawley Town, Loan), Juan Camilo Hernandez (Huesca, Loan), Obbi Oulare (Royal Antwerp, Loan), Dimitri Foulquier (Strasbourg, Loan), Nordin Amrabat (Leganes, Loan), Costel Pantilimon (Deportivo, Loan)

*West Brom*
In: Oliver Burke (Leipzig, 13.6 mil), Jay Rodriguez (Southampton, 12 mil), Yuning Zhang (Vitesse, 7.6 mil), Kieran Gibbs (Arsenal, 7 mil), Gareth Barry (Everton, 1 mil), Kyle Jameson (Chelsea, Undisc), Ben Pierce (Everton, Free), Ahmed Hegazy (Ahly, Loan), Grzegorz Krychowiak (PSG, Loan)
Out: Daniel Barbir, Callam Jones, Andre Wright, James Smith, Callum Pritchatt, Brad Sweeney, Sameron Dool (Released), Craig Gardner (Birmingham, 1.5 mil), Darren Fletcher (Stoke, Free), Panagiotis Artymatas (Anorthorsis, Free), Sebastien Pocognoli (Standard Liege, Free), Marcus Forss (Brentford, Free), Zach Elbouzedi (Iverness, Free), Rahis Nabi (Burnley, Free), Jordon Piggott (Dundee FC, Free), Jack Rose (Southampton, Free), Chay Tilt (QPR, Free), Callum McManaman (Sunderland, Free), Shaun Donnellan, Tyler Roberts (Walsall, Loan), Yuning Zhang (Werder Bremen, Loan), Jack Fitzwater (Forest Green, Loan), Kyle Howkins (Cambridge United, Loan), Tahvon Campbell (Solihull Motors, Loan), Jonathan Leko (Bristol City, Loan), Kane Wilson, Kyle Edwards (Exeter, Loan), Rekeem Harper (Blackburn, Loan)

*West Ham*
In: Marko Arnautovic (Stoke, 25 mil), Javier Hernandez (Bayer Leverkusen, 15 mil), Sead Haksabanovic (Halmstad, 2.7 mil), Pablo Zabaleta (Manchester City, Free), Joe Hart (Manchester City, Loan)
Out: Alvaro Arbeloa (Retired), Sam Ford, Sam Westley, Djair Parfitt-Williams (Released), Ashley Fletcher (Middlesbrough, 6.2 mil), Havard Nordtveit (Hoffenheim, 5.9 mil), Darren Randolph (Middlesbrough, 5 mil), Enner Valencia (Tigres, 5 mil), Sofiane Feghouli (Galatasaray, 3.8 mil), Raphael Spiegel (Boavista, Free), Stephen Hendrie (Southend, Free), Sam Howes (Watford, Free), George Dobson (Sparta Rotterdam, Free), Kyle Knoyle (Swindon Town, Free), Jake Eggleton (Hendon Town, Free), Reece Oxford (Gladbach, Loan), Reece Burke, Josh Cullen (Bolton, Loan), Robert Snodgrass (Aston Villa, Loan)

*Atletico Madrid*
In: Vitolo (Sevilla, 30 mil)
Out: Tiago (Retired), Theo Hernandez (Real Madrid, 25.5 mil), Oliver Torres (Porto, 17 mil), Matias Kranevitter (Zenit, 7.2 mil), Javier Manquillo (Newcastle, 4.2 mil), Amath Ndiaye (Getafe, 2.7 mil), Santos Borre (River Plate, 2.7 mil), Alessio Cerci (Verona, Free), Vitolo (Las Palmas, Loan), Andre Moreira (Braga, Loan), Emiliano Velazquez (Rayo, Loan), Diogo Jota (Wolves, Loan), Bernard Mensah (Kasimpasa, Loan)

*Barcelona*
In: Ousmane Dembele (Dortmund, 95 mil), Paulinho (Guangzhou Evergrande, 36 mil), Nelson Semedo (Benfica, 25.5 mil), Gerard Deulofeu (Everton, 10.2 mil), Marlon (Fluminense, 4.25 mil)
Out: Neymar (PSG, 188 mil), Cristian Tello (Betis, 3.4 mil), Jordi Mboula (Monaco, 2.5 mil), Eric Garcia (Manchester City, 1.2 mil), Diawandou Diagne (Eupen, Free), Jeremy Mathieu (Sporting CP, Free), Jordi Masip (Valladolid, Free), Sergi Samper (Las Palmas, Loan), Marlon (Nice, Loan), Douglas (Benfica, Loan), Munir (Alaves, Loan)

*Real Madrid*
In: Theo Hernandez (Atletico Madrid, 25.5 mil), Dani Ceballos (Real Betis, 14.4 mil), Augusto Galvan (Sao Paulo, 2.5 mil)
Out: Alvaro Morata (Chelsea, 55 mil), Danilo (Manchester City, 25.5 mil), Mariano (Lyon, 6.8 mil), Diego Llorente (Real Sociedad, 5 mil), Burgui (Alaves, 2.5 mil), Ruben Yanez (Getafe, Undisc), Enzo Zidane (Alaves, Free), Pepe (Besiktas, Free), Fabio Coentrao (Sporting CP, Loan), James Rodriguez (Bayern Munich, Loan)

*Sevilla*
In: Luis Muriel (Sampdoria, 17 mil), Simon Kjaer (Fenerbahce, 11.2 mil), Nolito (Manchester City, 7.6 mil), Ever Banega (Inter, 7.5 mil), Guido Pizarro (Tigres, 5.1 mil), Sebastien Corchia (Lille, 4.2 mil), Jesus Navas (Manchester City, Free), Lionel Carole (Galatasaray, Loan), Johannes Geis (Schalke, Loan)
Out: Benoit Tremoulinas (Released), Vitolo (Atletico Madrid, 30 mil), Vicente Iborra (Leicester, 12.7 mil), Yevhen Konoplyanka (Schalke, 10 mil), Adil Rami (Marseille, 5.1 mil), Mariano (Galatasaray, 3.4 mil), Sebastian Cristoforo (Fiorentina, 3 mil), Juan Munoz (Almeria, Loan)

*Bayern Munich*
In: Corentin Tolisso (Lyon, 35 mil), Kingsley Coman (Juventus, 18 mil), Niklas Sule, Sebastian Rudy (Hoffenheim, 17 mil), Serge Gnabry (Werder Bremen, 6.8 mil), James Rodriguez (Real Madrid, Loan)
Out: Philipp Lahm, Xabi Alonso, Tom Starke (Retired), Mehdi Benatia (Juventus, 14 mil), Gianluca Gaudino (Chievo, 425k), Holger Badstuber (Stuttgart, Free), Douglas Costa (Juventus, Loan), Serge Gnabry (Hoffenheim, Loan), Renato Sanches (Swansea, Loan)

*Dortmund*
In: Andrey Yarmolenko (Dynamo Kyiv, 22.5 mil), Maximilian Philipp (Freiburg, 17 mil), Omer Toprak (Bayer Leverkusen, 10 mil), Mahmoud Dahoud (Gladbach, 10 mil), Jadon Sancho (Manchester City, 8 mil), Jeremy Toljan (Hoffenheim, 4.5 mil), Dan-Axel Zagadou (PSG, Free)
Out: Ousmane Dembele (Barcelona, 95 mil), Matthias Ginter (Gladbach, 14.4 mil), Sven Bender (Bayer Leverkusen, 12.7 mil), Emre Mor (Celta, 11.7 mil), Adrian Ramos (Dangdai Lifan, 10 mil), Pascal Strenzel (Freiburg, 3.4 mil), Dzenis Burnic (Stuttgart, Loan), Mikel Merino (Dortmund, Loan), Felix Passlack (Hoffenheim, Loan)

*Hoffenheim*
In: Havard Nordtveit (West Ham, 5.9 mil), Nico Schulz (Gladbach, 3 mil), Justin Hoogma (Heracles Almelo, 1.7 mil), Rubert Zulj (Furth, Free), Florian Grillitsch (Werder Bremen, Free), Serge Gnabry (Bayern Munich, Loan), Felix Passlack (Dortmund, Loan)
Out: In-Hyeok Park (Released), Niklas Sule, Sebastian Rudy (Bayern Munich, 17 mil), Jeremy Joljan (Dortmund, 4.5 mil), Marco Terrazzino (Freiburg, 2.2 mil), Fabian Schar (Deportivo, 1.7 mil), Nicolai Rapp (Aue, 45k), Russell Canouse (DC United, Undisc), Pirmin Schwegler (Hannover, Free), Danilo Soares (Bochum, Free), Baris Atik (Kaiserslautern, Loan), Antonio Colak (Ingolstadt, Loan), Benedikt Gimber (Jahn Regensburg, Loan)

*RB Leipzig*
In: Kevin Kampl (Bayer Leverkusen, 18 mil), Jean-Kevin Augustin (PSG, 11 mil), Bruma (Galatasaray, 10 mil), Konrad Laimer (RB Salzburg, 5.9 mil), Yvon Mvogo (Young Boys, 4.2 mil), Philipp Kohn (Stuttgart, Free), Ibrahima Konate (Sochaux, Free)
Out: Oliver Burke (West Brom, 13.6 mil), Davie Selke (Hertha Berlin, 7 ml), Nils Quaschner (Bielefeld, Undisc), Rami Khedira (Augsburg, Free), Agyemang Diawusie (Wehen Wiesbaden, Loan), Atinc Nukan (Besiktas, Loan), Marius Muller (Kaiserslautern, Loan), Felix Beiersdorf (Wiener Neustadt, Loan), Anthony Jung (Brondby, Loan), Zsolt Kalmar (Streda, Loan)

*AC Milan*
In: Leonardo Bonucci (Juventus, 35.7 mil), Andre Silva (Porto, 32 mil), Andrea Conti (Atalanta, 21.2 mil), Hakan Calhanoglu (Leverkusen, 18.7 mil), Ricardo Rodriguez (Wolfsburg, 15.3 mil), Mateo Musacchio (Villarreal, 15 mil), Lucas Biglia (Lazio, 14.4 mil), Antonio Donnarumma (Tripoli, 1.2 mil), Franck Kessie (Atalanta, Loan), Fabio Borini (Sunderland, Loan), Nikola Kalinic (Fiorentina, Loan)
Out: Nnamdi Oduamandi, Hachim Mastour (Released), Mattia De Sciglio (Juventus, 10.2 mil), Juraj Kucka (Trabzonspor, 4.2 mil), Rodrigo Ely (Alaves, 2.5 mil), Luca Vido, Matteo Pessina (Atalanta, 1,8 mil), Lionel Vangioni (Monterrey, 1.4 mil), Diego Lopez (Espanyol, 900k), Giovanni Crociata (Crotone, 400k), Giacomo Beretta (Foggia, Undisc), Ivan De Santis (Ascoli, Undisc), Keisuke Honda (Pachuca, Free), Andrea Poli (Bologna, Free), Andrea Bianchimano (Reggina, Free), Ameth Lo (Lazio, Free), Alessandro Plizzari (Ternana, Loan), Andrea Bertolacci, Gianluca Lapadula (Genoa, Loan), Carlos Bacca (Villarreal, Loan), M'Baye Niang (Torino, Loan)

*Inter Milan*
In: Matias Vecino (Fiorentina, 20.4 mil), Milan Skriniar (Sampdoria, 19.5 mil), Dalbert (Nice, 18 mil), Alessandro Bastoni (Atalanta, 7.2 mil), Facundo Colidio (Boca, 5.1 mil), Borja Valero (Fiorentina, 4.6 mil), Daniele Padelli (Torino, Free), Joao Cancelo (Valencia, Loan), Yann Karamoh (Caen, Loan)
Out: Andrea Pinton, Edmund Hottor, Nicolo Gazzotti, Davide Costa (Released), Gianluca Caprari (Sampdoria, 10.2 mil), Stevan Jovetic (Monaco, 9.9 mil), Ever Banega (Sevilla, 7.5 mil), Juan Jesus (Roma, 6.8 mil), Saphir Taider (Bologna, 3.4 mil), Federico Dimarco (Sion, 3.4 mil), Senna Miangue (Cagliari, 3 mil), Gary Medel (Besiktas, 2.1 mil), Andrew Gravillon (Benevento, 1.2 mil), Fabio Eguelfi (Atalanta, 1.2 mil), Caner Erkin (Besiktas, 650k), Bright Gyamfi (Benevento, 230k), Isaac Donkor (Cesena, Undisc), Giacomo Sciacca (Alessandrina, Undisc), Eloge Yao (Lugano, Undisc), Felipe Melo (Palmeiras, Free), Juan Pablo Carizzo (Monterrey, Free), Alessandro Sobacchi (Ciserano, Free), Marco Andreolli (Cagliari, Free), Rodrigo Palacio (Bologna, Free), Jonathan Biabiany (Sparta Prague, Loan), Jeisson Murillo, Geoffrey Kondogbia (Valencia, Loan), Rey Manaj (Granada, Loan), Cristian Ansaldi (Torino, Loan), Gabriel Barbosa (Benfica, Loan), Alessandro Bastoni (Atalanta, Loan)

*Juventus*
In: Federico Bernardeschi (Fiorentina, 34 mil), Blaise Matuidi (PSG, 18 mil), Juan Cuadrado (Chelsea, 17 mil), Mehdi Benatia (Bayern Munich, 14 mil), Mattia De Sciglio (Milan, 10.2 mil), Wojciech Szczesny (Arsenal, 10 mil), Rodrigo Bentancur (Boca, 9 mil), Dario Del Fabro (Cagliari, 3.8 mil), Douglas Costa (Bayern Munich, Loan), Benedikt Howedes (Schalke, Loan)
Out: Paolo De Ceglie, Francesco Anacoura, Elvis Kabashi, Giorgio Siani (Released), Leonardo Bonucci (AC Milan, 35.7 mil), Kingsley Coman (Bayern Munich, 18 mil), Mario Lemina (Southampton, 15 mil), Simone Zaza (Valencia, 14 mil), Filippo Romagna (Cagliari, 6.8 mil), Neto (Valencia, 5.9 mil), Francesco Cassata (Sassuolo, 5.9 mil), Anastasios Donis (Stuttgart, 2.5 mil), Simone Ganz (Pescara, 1.2 mil), Younes Bnou Marzouk (Lugano, 340k), Nico Hidalgo (Cadiz, Free), Stefano Pellini (Cuneo, Free), Marcelo Djado (Lugo, Free), Michele Cavion (Cremonese, Free), Dani Alves (PSG, Free), Carlos Blanco (Gimnastic, Free), Ouasim Bouy (Leeds, Free), Federico Mattiello (SPAL, Loan), Riccardo Orsolini (Atalanta, Loan), Andres Tello, Luca Marrone (Bari, Loan), Alberto Cerri (Perugia, Loan), Nicola Leali (Zulte Waregem, Loan), Rolando Mandragora (Crotone, Loan), Tomas Rincon (Torino, Loan), Pol Garcia (Cremonese, Loan), Samuele Longo (Tenerife, Loan), Matheus Pereira (Bordeaux, Loan), Moise Kean (Verona, Loan)

*Napoli*
In: Nikola Maksimovic (Torino, 17 mil), Marko Rog (Dinamo Zagreb, 11 mil), Roberto Inglese (Chievo, 9 mil), Adam Ounas (Bordeaux, 8.5 mil), Marco Rui (Roma, Loan)
Out: Giuseppe Nicolao, Felice Gaetano (Released), Ivan Strinic (Sampdoria, 1.8 mil), Eddy Gnahore (Palermo, 1.2 mil), Raffaele Maiello (Frosinone, 1 mil), Jonathan de Guzman (Frankfurt, Free), Daniele Celiento (Viterbese, Free), Nicolao Dumitru (Alcoron, Free), Antonio Romano, Armando Anastasio, Mario Prezioso (Carpi, Loan), Jacopo Dezi, Roberto Insigne (Parma, Loan), Alberto Grassi (SPAL, Loan), Leonardo Pavoletti (Cagliari, Loan), Duvan Zapata (Sampdoria, Loan), Roberto Inglese (Chievo, Loan)

*Roma*
In: Rick Karsdorp (Feyenoord, 12 mil), Cengiz Under (Basakshir, 11.3 mil), Bruno Peres (Torino, 10.6 mil), Lorenzo Pellegrini (Sassuolo, 8.5 mil), Juan Jesus (Inter, 6.8 mil), Marco Rui (Empoli, 5.1 mil), Hector Moreno (PSV, 4.8 mil), Maxine Gonalons (Lyon, 4.2 mil), Aleks Kolarov (Manchester City, 4.2 mil), Federico Fazio (Tottenham, 2.8 mil), Rezan Corlu (Brondby, 500k), Gregoire Defrel (Sassuolo, Loan), Patrik Schick (Sampdoria, Loan)
Out: Francesco Totti (Retired), Franck Cedric, Tomas Svedkauskas (Released), Mohamed Salah (Liverpool, 35 mil), Antonio Rudiger (Chelsea, 30 mil), Leandro Paredes (Zenit, 19.5 mil), Riccardo Marchizza (Sassuolo, 4.5 mil), Federico Ricci (Sassuolo, 3.8 mil), Davide Frattesi (Sassuolo, 2.7 mil), Marco Frediani (Parma, Free), Ionut Pop, Tiago Casasola (Alessandrina, Free), Seydou Doumbia (Sporting CP, Loan), Daniele Verde (Verona, Loan), Arturo Calabresi (Spezia, Loan), Christian D'Urso (Ascoli, Loan), Ezequiel Ponce (Lille, Loan), Ervin Zukanovic (Genoa, Loan), Marco Rui (Napoli, Loan), Elio Capradossi, Norbert Gyomber (Bari, Loan), Umar Sadiq (Torino, Loan), Juan Iturbe (Tijuana, Loan), Nemanja Radonjic (Red Star, Loan)

*Marseille*
In: Konstantinos Mitroglou (Benfica, 12 mil), Florian Thauvin (Newcastle, 9.5 mil), Luiz Gustavo (Wolfsburg, 8.5 mil), Valere Germain (Monaco, 6.8 mil), Clinton N'Jie (Tottenham, 5.9 mil), Adil Rami (Sevilla, 5.1 mil), Steve Mandanda (Crystal Palace, 2.5 mil), Jordan Amavi (Aston Villa, Loan), Aymen Abdennour (Valencia, Loan)
Out: Abou Diaby (Released), Karim Rekik (Hertha Berlin, 2 mil), Stephane Sparagna (Boavista, Free), Julien Fabri (Stade Brest, Free), Brice Samba (Caen, Free), Baptiste Aloe (Valenciennes, Free), Antoine Rabillard (Beziers, Free), Bill Tuiloma (Portland Timbers, Free), Saif-Eddine Khaoui (Troyes, Loan), Remy Cabella (St Etienne, Loan)

*Monaco*
In: Keita Balde (Lazio, 27 mil), Youri Tielemans (Anderlecht, 21 mil), Terence Kongolo (Feyenoord, 11 mil), Stevan Jovetic (Inter, 9.9 mil), Adama Diakhaby (Rennes, 9 mil), Soualiho Meïté (Zulte Waregem, 6.8 mil), Jordi Mboula (Barcelona, 2.5 mil), Diego Benaglio (Wolfsburg, Free), Jordy Gaspar, Rachid Ghezzal (Lyon, Free)
Out: Morgan De Sanctis (Retired), Benjamin Mendy (Manchester City, 48.8 mil), Bernardo Silva (Manchester City, 43 mil), Tiemoue Bakayoko (Monaco, 34 mil), Allan Saint-Maximn (Nice, 9 mil), Valere Germain (Marseille, 6.8 mil), Abdou Diallo (Mainz, 4.2 mil), Nabil Dirar (Fenerbahce, 3 mil), Corentin Jean (Toulouse, 3 mil), Kouadio-Yves Dabila, Chahreddine Boukholda (Lille, Free), Elderson (Sivasspor, Loan), Jonathan Mexique, Irvin Cardona, Jordy Gaspar (Cercie Brugge, Loan), Youssef Ait Bennasser (Caen, Loan), Gil Dias (Fiorentina, Loan), Kylian Mbappe (PSG, Loan), Lacina Traore (Amiens, Loan)

*Nice*
In: Allan Saint-Maximin (Monaco, 9 mil), Jean-Victor Makengo (Caen, 4.2 mil), Pierre Lees Melou (Dijon, 3.4 mil), Racine Coly (Brescia, 3.1 mil), Adrien Tameze (Valenciennes, 700k), Christophe Jallet (Lyon, Free), Wesley Sneijder (Galatasaray, Free), Marlon (Barcelona, Loan), Nampals Mendy (Leicester, Loan)
Out: Mounir Obbadi, Bryan Constant (Released), Dalbert (Inter, 18 mil), Valentin Eysseric (Fiorentina, 3.1 mil), Paul Baysse (Malaga, Free), Dorian Caddy (Quevilly, Free), Franck Honorat (Clermont Foot, Free), Alexy Bosetti (Stade Laval, Free),Mouez Hassen, Said Benrahma (Chateauroux, Loan), Oliver Boscagli Nimes, (Loan)

*Paris St Germain*
In: Neymar (Barcelona, 188 mil), Yuri (Real Sociedad, 13.6 mil), Dani Alves (Juventus, Free), Kylian Mbappe (Monaco, Loan)
Out: Maxwell (Retired), Serge Aurier (Tottenham, 23 mil), Blaise Matuidi (Juventus, 18 mil), Jean-Kevin Augustin (Leipzig, 11 mil), Youssouf Sabaly (Bordeaux, 3.4 mil), Mahamadou Dembele (RB Salzburg, Free), Dan-Axel Zagadou (Dortmund, Free), Salvatore Sirigu (Torino, Free), Jonathan Ikone (Montpellier, Loan), Jean-Christophe Bahebeck (Utrecht, Loan), Jese (Stoke, Loan), Grzegorz Krychowiak (West Brom, Loan), Odsonne Edouard (Celtic, Loan), Goncalo Guedes (Valencia, Loan)

*OTHER MAJOR TRANSFERS OUTSIDE THE TEAMS LISTED ABOVE*
Sebastian Driussu (River Plate -> Zenit, 17 mil)
Ruben Neves (Porto -> Wolverhampton, 15 mil)
Jhon Cordoba (Mainz -> Koln, 14.5 mil)
John Brooks (Hertha Berlin -> Wolfsburg, 14.4 mil)
Ismaila Sarr (Metz -> Rennes, 14.4 mil)
Britt Assombalonga (Nottingham Forest -> Middlesbrough, 14 mil)
Emanuel Mammana (Lyon -> Zenit, 13.6 mil)
Giovanni Simeone (Genoa -> Fiorentina, 13.5 mil)
Ignacio Camacho (Malaga -> Wolfsburg, 12.75 mil)
Marten de Roon (Middlesbrough -> Atalanta, 12 mil)
Ruben Semedo (Sporting CP -> Villarreal, 12 mil)
Thiago Maia (Santos -> Lille, 10.9 mil)
Pedro Rocha (Gremio -> Spartak Moscow, 10.8 mil)
Pablo Fornals (Malaga -> Villarreal, 10.2 mil)
Denis Zakaria (Young Boys -> Gladbach, 10.2 mil)
Martin Braithwaite (Toulouse -> Middlesbrough, 10 mil)
Jordan Rhodes (Middlesbrough -> Sheffield Wednesday, 10 mil)
Luiz Araujo (Sao Paulo -> Lille, 9 mil)
Pape Cheikh (Celta -> Lyon, 9 mil)
Nany Dimata (Oostende -> Wolfsburg, 8.5 mil)
Nicolas Pepe (Angers -> Lille, 8.5 mil)
Marcos Acuna (Racing Club -> Sporting CP, 8 mil)
Kevin Malcuit (St Etienne -> Lille, 7.6 mil)
Thiago Mendes (Sao Paulo -> Lille, 7.6 mil)
Sone Aluko (Fulham -> Reading, 7.2 mil)
Bruno Fernandes (Sampdoria -> Sporting CP, 7.2 mil)
Hirving Lozano (Pachuca -> PSV, 6.8 mil)
Jannes Horn (Wolfsburg -> Koln, 5.9 mil)
Vincenzo Grifo (Freiburg -> Gladbach, 5.1 mil)


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

I really hope United bring James or Griezmann if the rumors are true because the team really need someone who is superstar in the team beside Ibra if he renewed the contract.

I think also we have to get class Center Back because Smalling is really out of form.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll sticky the thread as the Jan one was stickied.

:klopp2

Our transfer window depends on tomorrow's result tbh. Klopp has said he's already looked at potential targets so I hope for a positive window. He also said our first team is strong enough and it'll take a lot to improve that.

:klopp

I hope he's at least identified our obvious weaknesses. We also badly need squad depth as well as first team recruitments as our bench for the last few games proves how severely lacking we are compared to other teams around us.

Let the fun begin.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

United need a MASSIVE overhaul, which won't happen

I'd legit bin & replace half (if not more) of the squad


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

When you want Verratti but gonna end up with someone like Coutinho or Seri :hoganbarca

When the budget is blown on Hector fucking Bellerin :hoganbarca



Plenty available in the :joel2 trash can this summer to help fund OPERATION VERRATTI, some of which are :jet7


*
Paco Alcacer* - Classy young player, holds the ball up well, great passer, technically strong. Not versatile enough for Barca as he plays one position, at which he is the fourth best.

Value: 25-30 Million 

Rating: :jetgood

Possible Destinations: Liverpool? Valencia?

Chances of leaving: :berlino

*Arda Turan* - Very good player, looks terrible unless played on the left wing though. Should only be sold if a Prem or Chinese club come in with silly money.

Value: 25-30 Million 

Rating: :jetgood

Possible Destinations: China? Arsenal?

Chances of leaving: :jet2

*Andre Gomes* - Probably deserves another season as better players have looked as poor in their first season in Spain (Modric, Kroos) he's been good recently but mostly has looked terrible.

Value: 18-23 Million 

Rating: :jetbad

Possible Destinations: N/A

Chances of leaving: :berlino

*Javier Mascherano* - Legs are gone and poor most of the season but would walk into most English teams. Experienced and still one of the world's best ball winners.

Value: 5-10 Million 

Rating: :jetbad

Possible Destinations: Anywhere needing an experienced defender.

Chances of leaving: Between :berlino and :jet2

*Jeremy Mathieu* - Deceptively quick, great in the air, but can't tackle to save his life and ageing - hope a manager somewhere is silly enough to throw 5 million at him, probably sold for 0.

Value: 1 Million

Rating: :jetbad

Possible Destinations: Don't care just get him out. Stoke?

Chances of leaving: :jet6

*Jesper Cillessen* - Never plays, complete waste of money. No idea if he's any good or not based on the few outings he's had. Would rather have an academy GK on the bench.

Value: 8-10 Million

Rating: :jetgood or :jetbad, who knows.

Possible Destinations: Back to Holland. Serie A?

Chances of leaving: :berlino
*
Rafinha* - Knows where the goal is, often shows DYNAMISM on the ball but makes too many mistakes to play in Barca's midfield. Would walk into most PL teams tho Juve are heavily linked.

Value: 25 Million

Rating: :jetgood

Possible Destinations: Juventus, top PL teams.

Chances of leaving: :jet2
*
TV5 / The Verminator* - Shambolic signing, any money for him at this point would be a win. Probably a decent player still in there and perhaps worth a punt for a mid table team?

Value: Whatever a club is stupid enough to pay for him.

Rating: :jetbad

Possible Destinations: Spainish German or English mid table.

Chances of leaving: :jet6


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Need to keep Coutinho :armfold

We'd need a LB/CB/DM and another forward at least in terms of our first team squad. I would say a GK too, but it seems like Klopp is going to keep faith with Mignolet tbh so. But I'd like another one myself. We need another CB but again, looks like we'll probably be sticking with Lovren/Matip. Matip has done ok though IMO. But it's obvious defensively is where we need to look at the most.

A proper DM is something that I've been saying we need for years now too. Plus another striker as Origi can't cut it and Sturridge can't stay fit enough to rely on. Probably another attacking midfielder too if possible.

All those in addition to some further squad depth signings too. We need a busy summer.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Seb said:


> Manu Trigueros (Best CM in La Liga this season)
> 
> Steven N'Zonzi (Second best CM in La Liga this season)
> 
> ...


Bumping this post as well as I see a few of these names being targeted by English clubs this summer.

There's some missing from there such as Theo Hernandez, Roque Mesa, Aaron Martin Caricol.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Iago Aspas (Best CF in La Liga this season)

:klopp

Seb's post contains all key positions we need too. Email that to Klopp.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Brock said:


> Need to keep Coutinho :armfold
> 
> We'd need a LB/CB/DM and another forward at least in terms of our first team squad. I would say a GK too, but it seems like Klopp is going to keep faith with Mignolet tbh so. But I'd like another one myself. We need another CB but again, looks like we'll probably be sticking with Lovren/Matip. Matip has done ok though IMO. But it's obvious defensively is where we need to look at the most.
> 
> ...


We are definitely after a new CB. All the reliable journos have said that Virgil Van Dijk is Klopp's ideal signing and that he'll have the biggest transfer kitty in the club's history. If VVD fails then Koulibaly is Klopp's next preferred choice.

Agreed on the GK front, I think Klopp will stick with Migs since it's probably his best spell at the club. The arrival of Karius really brought out the best in him.

I'd say a CB, LB, DM, Left sided Mane (if possible) and a ST will have to be what we primarily focus on.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Seb said:


> When you want Verratti but gonna end up with someone like Coutinho or Seri :hoganbarca
> 
> When the budget is blown on Hector fucking Bellerin :hoganbarca
> 
> ...


:lol very entertaining :clap

Laporte and Griezmann would be lovely

Rooney possibly off to China or MLS, Smalling also maybe gone, GET RID OF FELLAINI PLZ


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> When you want Verratti but gonna end up with someone like Coutinho or Seri :hoganbarca
> 
> When the budget is blown on Hector fucking Bellerin :hoganbarca
> 
> ...


:hazard2

brilliant advert for :joel2


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

i might copy seb's format and do a united one. bear with me though chaps, it'll take me a week.

:vader


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Brock said:


> I'll sticky the thread as the Jan one was stickied.
> 
> :klopp2
> 
> ...


It's happening boys


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CGS said:


> It's happening boys


We're not _quite_ there yet in terms of the CL, but we're half way there and I'm sure after today's results, Klopp will get going quickly on his first choice targets.

Hopefully tho the board give him full control and a bottomless pit of cash.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Massive summer for Leicester, could be our most important transfer window for a while. Some of our main players will probably leave and if we fail again like we did last summer, we could well be looking at a relegation battle for us next season.

GK
Schmeichel is a keeper in demand, would be gutted if he moves on but I wouldn't be surprised if he does, just hope he doesn't move to Everton, not really a step forward. Zieler didn't look much good when he got his chance when Kasper was injured so he'll probably go too. 

Some good potential replacements could be available though. If Schmeichel leaves we have to look at Joe Hart and Asmir Begovic. Pickford another option but his price could be a bit extortionate. Wouldn't mind Heaton, but not sure he'd leave Burnley yet.

Defence
This is where we need to strengthen the most. Simpson has been one of our most consistent players this season but he needs competition at RB. With Hull down I'd love us to look at Odubajo if he can get himself fit. If Huddersfield don't get promoted then I'd like us to look at Tommy Smith. Our central defence is a mess right now, Morgan and Huth are getting on and we need long term replacements, Benaloaune isn't really good enough and Wasilewski has been released. Kara Mbodji and Harry Maguire look set to be our top two targets, been linked with Ben Gibson but his rumoured asking price is ridiculous. Hopefully we look at either Zouma or Ake from Chelsea, can't see them keeping both.

Midfield
Mahrez will probably be off, for the majority of this season he has been poor but he'd need to be replaced with quality. Knowing us we'd probably get in some random unknown foreigner. We need another starting central midfielder, give Drinkwater some competition. Mendy will probably go, Amartey should go out on loan, we have a few who have returned from loans who deserve a chance in Pre Season.

Strikers
We'll probably try for a player who can play the number 10 role as I can't see Okazaki starting next season. Sigurdsson has been linked, Klaassen from Ajax has been linked with Everton, definitely someone we should look at. Ulloa will definitely leave while Vardy and Slimani have also been linked with moves away. Would love us to take a punt on Lucas Perez from Arsenal, not really given a fair crack there and we were linked with him in the past. Tammy Abraham also linked.

Make or break for Leicester I feel, just hope we don't fuck up again but our director of football is clueless.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Brock said:


> We're not _quite_ there yet in terms of the CL, but we're half way there and I'm sure after today's results, Klopp will get going quickly on his first choice targets.
> 
> Hopefully tho the board give him full control and a bottomless pit of cash.


I'm trying to be slightly optimistic at the fact that maybe we can get a few solid names in as we have the potential to be fully back in the competition. We certainly have more going for us now that we are one step closer.

I also wonder whats gonna happen now with Sturridge.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Brock said:


> I'll sticky the thread as the Jan one was stickied.
> 
> :klopp2
> 
> ...



Well, thank God for today. What do you think about Origi and Sturridge? I'd like to keep both to be honest.
Besides the appealing style of football we also have European competition to offer. You reckon we'll get some big names?
A good LB should be priority for sure.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Mignolet

Matip

Hendo

Wijnaldum

Mane Hames Lallana Coutinho

Firmino Sturridge Woodburn​
I think we're only one signing away, brothers


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CGS said:


> I'm trying to be slightly optimistic at the fact that maybe we can get a few solid names in as we have the potential to be fully back in the competition. We certainly have more going for us now that we are one step closer.
> 
> I also wonder whats gonna happen now with Sturridge.


Yeah, our final league position will surely allow us to not only spend more but also allow Klopp to stick to his plan a in terms of signings. Get them in ASAP, then we'll at least be in a better position in the qualifier. Whoever we face.

Sturridge is a difficult one tbh. I can see it going either way in terms of him staying or going. He's still one of the best finishers in the league, but we simply can't rely on him even as a back up at this rate, so it's a tough one. Depends also what Sturridge wants to do too. He has to accept he's not first choice if he stays.



The Masked One said:


> Well, thank God for today. What do you think about Origi and Sturridge? I'd like to keep both to be honest.
> Also, what areas would you invest in first? LB is a given.


Origi can have the odd good game and get a goal, but his overall play is bloody awful in a lot of occasions IMO. But as a back up, we'll keep him.

We won't get rid of him but we certainly need another striker.

LB/CB/DM are musts for me too. GK too probably, but I think Klopp is keeping faith with Mignolet tbh.

We need to strengthen the first team with a couple/few but definitely the squad depth needs improving.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Simone Zaza (Valencia, 14 mil)

whoever authorised that fee at Valencia is stealing a living. he's fucking horrendous.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

The Masked One said:


> Well, thank God for today. What do you think about Origi and Sturridge? I'd like to keep both to be honest.
> Besides the appealing style of football we also have European competition to offer. You reckon we'll get some big names?
> A good LB should be priority for sure.


id get rid of origi, keep sturridge and get either dembele or the lad from torino, belloti
don't see the harm in a season of defoe on the bench either, id let woodburn go to a championship club for first team experience 

Lb id be happy with robbie brady or ryan bertrand


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Wishlist time?

Hopefully looking at something like:

Courtois
Christensen-Luiz-Cahill/Zouma/???
Azpi-Kante-???-Alonso
???-Hazard
???

With the ???s being filled with new first choice players. A new CB if Zouma isn't up to replacing Cahill, a CM (I'd prefer someone with a little more adventure to them than Bakayoko), a "forward"/Winger type (Sanchez would be the ideal I guess) and a new striker to replace the presumably China-bound Costa (I like the sound of Morata and if Belotti is the real deal then that'd be lovely, I'd pretty much be happy with anyone who isn't Lukaku though). Would require some big spending but the Oscar/Costa money should cover an awful lot of it.

Then a couple of squad players would probably be needed as well to be replacement for anyone who leaves (Begovic and Cesc?). 

No one I really want out of the club as most are either players I want in the first team or who would be fine as squad players. Dropping some of the snapchat loan crew would be nice but that's becoming the case every Summer.

Gonna be upset when we sign Lukaku and start him in a front three with Pedro for the first game of the season


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Ryan Jack has confirmed he's not renewing his contract, and Rangers aren't wasting any time. They want to sign this injury prone midfielder? I say, take him. Graeme Shinnie makes a better captain anyway.

McGinn will be a lot harder to replace, and I suspect we'll probably never find a player that fills the role he did for years.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't be hating on Pedro, Curry. The guy came through for us numerous times this season. I'd hope we can get a slightly better attacking midfielder to replace him. But I think he and Willian gave us a lot this season and I appreciate their efforts and wouldn't be too disappointed if we're still just left with them as 2 and 3 next season.

CB, LB, CM, AM are the positions we need to add. And then we have to replace Begovic and Costa (who I hope we sell for big money). I'd also sell Matic while teams would pay around the £20m figure for him.

So far the media are saying van Dijk, Bakayoko and Lukaku/Morata. I'd be fine with van Dijk. Could live with Morata. But not really keen on Bakayoko or Lukaku. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Griezmann has apparently been quoted as saying that there's a 6/10 chance he'll join United.

6. 6th. That's a dig.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I am surprised. Who would have known? :bored


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866722611975393282
Yes, who would've known :quite


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

That's 13/20, what about the remaining 7? :hmm:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gonna be some unhappy people in here when the move is complete :sip


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an *Everton * I hope *Farhad Moshiri *spends some of his money in right way. I think *Everton *need to *improve * the team all over.

*1 goal keepers Everton *need a good keeper someone who is good but also *tall *some *goal keeps * have good *reflexes * and can *save *the *ball *well but if the *ball *is too *high *then they cant get to it.

*2 **Everton* also need *2 centre backs *as *Ashley Williams and Phil Jagielka *are both *32 and 34 *respectively and will be *33 and 35 *just as *next season *starts. 1 centre back should be *ball winner passing *and the other one should be a *hoof it out *Centre Back who just clears the ball.

*3 Everton *need a *left back *as* Leighton Baines is 32 *and 33 December and they need to plan for future left back position .

*4 Everton *need a *playmaker 10 *behind the attack as *Ross Barkley *Future is uncertain . I would get a *South American playmaker *type rather than *boring ones.* As you the *magic X Factor *to do stuff that is *unexpected *, where the commentator goes he's not trying that and it goes in a goal of season contender , rather than a boring passer who passes a lot but can't do the magic..

*5 Everton *some wingers to take the club to the next level.

*6 Everton * need a* striker and centre forward *as *Romelu Lukaku *Could leave in the summer and there would be a void to. 

If Everton get money in they should *not fill the squad *out with a lot of player rather they should get next level players rather than just *average premier league who fill up *the team but are not an improvement on the current or departing players .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Genuinely a fan of Farhan, puts effort into his posts and is always polite. More of you should follow his lead :armfold


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

farhanc said:


> Hello as an *Everton * I hope *Farhad Moshiri *spends some of his money in right way. I think *Everton *need to *improve * the team all over.
> 
> *1 goal keepers Everton *need a good keeper someone who is good but also *tall *some *goal keeps * have good *reflexes * and can *save *the *ball *well but if the *ball *is too *high *then they cant get to it.
> 
> ...


Farhan is back :mark


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Griezmann's math skills...

:jetbad


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you're a good guy farhan, i hope i can update this thread with some GOOD NEWS


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He seems a lovely bloke. Everytime he predicted in the Prem thread (I don't think he was ever part of the competition), he'd do a small write up on it and would warn you he was an Everton fan.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Denis could learn a lot from him


Also Sam quits palace apparently. Would never happen cause we have no money and Sam loves money but I'd love to have an EXCELLENT MANAGER like him back at the club

:jet


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So 16 year old Brazilians, with 2 senior appearances are being bought for £38m now...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Just love the transfer funny season.

AS claiming Casillas has signed a pre contract agreement with us. Can't see it happening myself.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

A washed keeper for a washed club :bosque 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah but we've already got Alex Manninger 8*D


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Bringing in Casillas just for his experience alone would be worth it

16 years at Real Madrid, most CL appearances by any player ever, World Cup winner etc

Could be a great influence. Plus he will increase the handsomeness rating of our squad even further, and if his wife comes too :banderas


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah but he's a fucking grass. Wait til it comes out that Sturridge is really throwing himself down stairs so he doesn't have to play for Liverpool, Henderson has video footage of Klopp rimming Brendan Rodgers' ****** and the youth squads are indoctrinated to chant 'our year, our year' over and over again like the little aliens do in Toy Story about the claw. Casillas the grass. Iker the WOAT.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Iker GRASSILLAS even 8*D


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Apparently Mourinho told Kluivert 1 more year & he can come to United


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

We've denied having any interest in Casillas and Klopp seems determined to keep Mignolet as our No.1, with Karius and probably Ward as back up.

In other goalkeeper related news; Alex Manninger has left. LOL.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bernardo silva apparently having/booked up for a city medical.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Also reading from the Independent that Kyle Walker is expected to sign for City soon. Not a bad replacement for Zabaleta.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Spurs are daft if they go ahead with that deal. They should keep that squad together at all costs if they want to win the league next year IMO.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bernardo Silva is a wonderful player but I'm pretty sure he'd be violating Commandment #165: Thou shall not have two player with the same surname that aren't a) home grown players or b) related. Gon be arkward when someone tells them that. 

Spurs will be fine without Walker. Trippier is as good as him and it'll bring in a silly fee for him that they can spend on a striker. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

City don't really need him but fuck sake. He's absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Kiz said:


> bernardo silva apparently having/booked up for a city medical.


Reports in Portugal say the same


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

SSN saying 5 year deal  damn

We should probably start getting a move on, SSN also mentioned the 3 targets we have in defence (Keane, Lindelof, Van Dijk)

If I HAD to choose from them 3 I'd take Lindelof I guess..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He's incredibly talented from the little I have seen from him. Maybe a long term replacement for David Silva. But not sure if he boosts the team right now. The line between CM and ST is City's strongest area, so essentially, it's just throwing another great player there. But maybe they thought they had to move now in order to get him in.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Good move for him. I hear City have one of the most state-of-the-art benches.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

With Town being one step away from Premier League football next season, I'm gonna be hopeful and think about signings we can make if we get promoted.

The main places we need to get players for are GK, CM and CAM. We could do with another striker and a good centre-back too but I don't see those as two essential. Wagner's shown a magnificent eye for talent since he joined us so I bet he'll already have some good players in mind.

I'll be buzzing if we could get Mooy back next season. He's been absolutely amazing this season and City have said he's free to leave. With Hogg, Mooy and Billing in the middle of the park, I think we look good in that department. I still think it'd be good to have another player in there so we can rotate well next season. Some people I have my eyes on are Kai Havertz or Anto Grgic. They're both young so they won't bring in a lot of experience but I think they have a lot of potential and if Wagner could mold them into the Huddersfield system, they could be really good assets. They're also used to the German style which is beneficial.

CAM could be really troubling for us next season. Our main starter for the first half of the season was a loanee from Chelsea called Kasey Palmer. He was really good but he had some hamstring problems which forced him out of regular action in January. He went back to Chelsea for treatment and in the transfer window, we got Izzy Brown in on loan from the same team. Izzy's been amazing for us in the second half of the season but again he isn't a permanent signing. That leaves us with Jack Payne, our only permanent CAM, and he is utterly shit. Honestly one of the worst Town players I've ever seen and I remember when we were in League 2. He cannot be our only CAM next season. If we can't get Izzy back permanently, I'd like to us to bring in Nacer Barazite from Utrecht. I've always liked him as a player, even back in his Arsenal youth days and I think he would be so dangerous up front for us. He's also 6'2, which introduces a bit more height into our attack. Considering that our tallest starting attacker beyond that is 5'11, we kinda need it. I'd quite like to get Donis Avdijaj as well but I don't know how likely it is that we could get him.

In goals, we've had another loan signing in Danny Ward who's been brilliant outside of a few mistakes but for a young keeper, he's a real talent. I also don't think Liverpool are gonna let him go, the best we could hope for is to get him on loan again next season. Beyond that, we have Coddington and Coleman who drop balls like they just turned twelve and manage to fuck up the simplest goalkeeping maneuvers. If we can't get Danny back, I'm casting my eye over Michael Netolitzky, who could be a good bargain signing or maybe even Nikita Medvedev, the Rostov keeper who turned out against Man Utd. Despite playing behind a quite shaky defence, he has ten shutouts in seventeen league games this season and he has shown a lot of quality between the sticks for a 22 year old. Could be a very good pick up.

So outside of those major areas, I'd like to see us maybe get another striker. Wells can be hit or miss and Quaner still hasn't really hit the ground running so I feel we need more strength there. The dreamer in me would like Jermain Defoe but there's no chance of that happening but I want some Premier League experience in the leading line and I feel like he's the only half decent player of that kind we could get. Looking further afield, Jair from Jeonnam would be a great signing but the chances of us signing a player from the K-League is less likely than us getting Defoe. So I'm stuck on this one. I feel we need another player but I don't see anyone who we could get that would fit the system. I like the look of Edgar Salli from Nurnberg but again, I don't have any really good ideas. I'm sure Wagner has something up his sleeve.

At CB, I have a few ideas I'd like to see. Harry Maguire from Hull could be good, St Juste from the Eredivisie would be an insane pull and I think Goldaniga from Palermo has potential too. I like the look of Felix Bastians too but he's a Bochum loyalist. Unless Prem money could pull him away, I don't see us bagging him. I just hate Mark Hudson because his careers full of more mistakes than the bin at an abortion clinic.

Outside of that, there's just a few players I like the look of but I don't know where they'd fit. I like Sam Clucas but I don't know if I'd take him over VLP at the moment. He seems more technically gifted than Rajiv but Raj's pace absolutely slaughters full-backs. I think Everton Soares from Gremio could be a good under-the-radar Brazilian signing too.

Sorry for the wall of text, I like thinking about potential signings and with the possibility of combining a bigger budget next season with Wagner's tranfer prowess, I think next season could be amazing for us.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't think Spurs will be very active in the transfer window.

I imagine if Walker DOES go, we'll persist with Trippier and blood in Walker-Peters who is very talented. Let's not forget what Walker was like before Pochettino and what Pochettino's record with full backs is like. Rose and Davies will go head to head again next season on the left side of defence, though I wouldn't be against getting wing back depth in (Sessegnon preferably), and have Davies replace Wimmer as left sided central defence back up, who looks to be on his way out.

Dembele, Winks, Wanyama and Dier seems fine for central midfield. We haven't seen much of Onomah this season who is another promising youngster so maybe he'll get a nice pre-season under Pochettino and look to push his way in as a deep central midfielder. I do think we'll sign someone for the central position though. I heard we are after Max Meyer and Pochettino is a fan but I had him down as more advanced. 

Son, Lamela, Eriksen, Alli and future star Edwards will most likely be the ones fighting for the positions behind Kane. Maybe one big signing here, especially if Lamela is done. He hasn't played football since October and no one seems to know what's been wrong with him. Many within the club seem to think he'll be gone and a new signing will be coming in, once again, that could be Meyer to compete centrally with Eriksen and Alli. We've been linked with Douglas Costa but I don't think we'll ever see that one through. One rumour that hasn't disappeared for 7 or so months is Bruma from Galatasaray too, who seems like the sort of player Pochettino has been trying to get in (Mane, Zaha etc)

Willing to give Janssen another season, I think Pochettino will too. I wouldn't mind us looking for a young pacy striker though. It's a shame we didn't get Lookman in when we were strongly linked as he seems to tick all the right boxes. Spurs won a friendly today 4-1 and young promising striker Kaziah Sterling came on and scored, he's highly rated within the club so maybe he'll get more opportunities next season. Couldn't hurt, the amount of chances the likes of Trippier, Eriksen, Alli all create would be a dream for a pacy youngster.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Silva to city a done deal

#WoodwardOut 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Yo Shitty arent ramping this summer.. get your finger out Ed


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, that Griezmann deal needs to be wrapped up soon. Our squad is way behind City's at this point.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Walker-Peters and Onomah suffered from the same issue in this mornings U20's game, both held on to the ball far too much. In Onomah's case it meant several attacks broke down but in Walker-Peters' game it meant he was very susceptible to the counter attack as he was losing the ball a hell of a lot. Both seem a long way away from being of top level Premier League standard but perhaps Poch could be the catalyst for their improvement.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

seabs said:


> *Bernardo Silva is a wonderful player but I'm pretty sure he'd be violating Commandment #165: Thou shall not have two player with the same surname that aren't a) home grown players or b) related. Gon be arkward when someone tells them that.*


He's going with Bernardo on his shirt :bosque

You can't blame him too much as David Silva already occupies the Silva name and he's probably the clubs greatest ever player.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Valencia is staying for another two seasons that's good to know he is a solid RB.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Bernardo Silva has always used Bernardo on his shirt wherever he played, so it's not like he's changing it.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Vader said:


> Walker-Peters and Onomah suffered from the same issue in this mornings U20's game, both held on to the ball far too much. In Onomah's case it meant several attacks broke down but in Walker-Peters' game it meant he was very susceptible to the counter attack as he was losing the ball a hell of a lot. Both seem a long way away from being of top level Premier League standard but perhaps Poch could be the catalyst for their improvement.


Didn't manage to watch the u20s this morning but I saw that Walker-Peters was playing left back, which isn't his position. 

He's a brilliant young right back though. His problem was always his weight as he always seemed abit light, has he bulked up a bit? His ability to beat a man is very very good, but I was always worried he'd be bullied at top flight level until he built himself up. 

This is probably last chance saloon for Onomah. He got alot of game time two seasons ago, then Winks, who's lightyears ahead of him, overtook him in the pecking order. Problem with Onomah is much like many others, at youth level he was bigger and stronger than others and stood out. He's now the same size as everyone else and it shows. I guess Pochettino playing him on the wing never helped, he should be playing CM in a deeper role, so he can carry the ball and give it to those who are better with the ball further up field. Even so, I think Winks is that guy.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Attacking wise W-P was good, although Korea were horrific. How it was only 1-0 is a mystery. Onomah was basically like Pogba on his very worse day. Tries outmuscling people, usually fails, hits some atrocious passes and just tries doing far too much. Like he's been constantly playing FIFA on the amateur setting and now he's up against a challenge.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

:Vince2

Never played for Benfica. Good luck Bernardo...Portugal needs you


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

He'll be West Ham's POTY within four seasons.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Vader said:


> Attacking wise W-P was good, although Korea were horrific. How it was only 1-0 is a mystery. Onomah was basically like Pogba on his very worse day. Tries outmuscling people, usually fails, hits some atrocious passes and just tries doing far too much. Like he's been constantly playing FIFA on the amateur setting and now he's up against a challenge.


Yeah, Onomah was seen as Pogba-lite in his youth days. Was very highly rated when he was with the England U16 and U17s and the Spurs youth teams. But that was more to do with the fact that he was bigger and stronger than most of them but whenever he's come on for Spurs, he's usually too weak to beat a man or he's too slow on the ball. 

Will be interesting to see how he's handled this season. I mean when Sissoko is coming off the bench ahead of you, considering how Poch tends to favour youth, you know you have work to do. I'd like to see him perhaps sent on loan, but with Pochettino if you're sent on loan, you're not coming back.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Morata is joining Milan apparently 

Guess conte is getting lumbered with lukaku then. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Apparently we're in for Perisic? No thanks


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

MMMMD said:


> Apparently we're in for Perisic? No thanks


The reported fee is higher than I'd like but I don't get the outrage. He's a very good player who's easily better than our current options on the left. Been Inter's most consistent performer over the last two seasons and his production is impressive given they're a pretty awful team.

I think he's perfect for the PL and a Mourinho side in particular.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> The reported fee is higher than I'd like but I don't get the outrage. He's a very good player who's easily better than our current options on the left. Been Inter's most consistent performer over the last two seasons and his production is impressive given they're a pretty awful team.
> 
> I think he's perfect for the PL and a Mourinho side in particular.


I'm just worried cause it could be RIP Martial soon & right now I want a CB before all this attacking player onslaught we're rumoured to be going through


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He's been superb whenever I've seen him. Especially for Croatia. The fee is literally irrelevant for a club like United, but it'll no doubt be used as a pointless criticism.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Perisic is a fantastic player and currently in his prime, I'd say he walks straight into that United team. Good signing.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

He could work very well on the left with Darmian behind taking care of all defensive duties. It also probably means that Inter are getting James.

If Man Utd get Griezmann, I'm not convinced about Martial's future.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Seems to be strong links to us signing Naby Keita, Van Dijk and possibly even Salah. 

Does anyone watch enough Bundesliga to give an opinion about Keita? 

I know @Push_Miz supports Roma, what are your thoughts on Salah? I've heard great things about him playing for Roma. Could be exactly what we need but not sure about the 43 million reported price though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Keita is certainly one of the highest rated players in his position tbh. Price could go up to £60m. Although the Leipzig sporting director said they're not selling any first team players. We'll see on that of course as he would say that. Guess it also depends on if they're allowed into the CL too.

But, there's bound to be a lot of competition for Keita and I'd be pessimistic about our chances.

Andrew Robertson rumors abound again tho.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Keita made my bundesliga team of the season. He's a fantastic two way player, a high speed, high energy ball carrier, not too dissimilar to pogba at juve. But yes, I really don't see Leipzig selling. They don't need money and he's very hard to replace.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Perisic would be a fantastic buy for United, though they should really be strengthening other areas of the team first.

Has anyone reliable reported it? I saw it on Sky Sports yesterday. Just seems to have come out of nowhere.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Just buy Monaco, and sell of those we don't want. It'll be quicker.. #MCFC


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Us continuing to be linked with players we realistically have little chance of getting over other clubs.

Mendy linked today.

But hey, same week as Woodburn has been linked with Barca and Real, so.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Woodburn links seem to come from Don Balon, who last week linked Andre Gomes to Real Madrid, as well as Moussa Sissoko to Barcelona and Real Madrid :bosque


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm not really bothered about signing a big marquee name as long as Klopp stops being a stubborn cunt and sorts out our obvious weaknesses at the back and in goal. I think our attack is good enough and it will take a lot to improve on it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If Mendy goes City :hoganutd*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Imagine calling mourinho a chequebook manager in a world where pep guardiola exists 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Pep has never even been tested winning the CL with Man City would prove himself. Got to spend though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

seabs said:


> *If Mendy goes City :hoganutd*


He will. Some outlets saying they've bid €130m for Mbappe. Walker and Ederson are looking certain to join too.

At this rate they could even challenge for a trophy.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> He will. Some outlets saying they've bid €130m for Mbappe. Walker and Ederson are looking certain to join too.
> 
> At this rate they could even challenge for a trophy.


The only thing they;d need after that is a new manager


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

130m for Mbappe :lmao

jesus christ that is insane


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Mbappe looks like the new R9, he's world class at 18, already performing at the highest level. His productivity in terms of goals/assists is only matched by Messi this season.

He's probably ahead of Neymar now as the most valuable commodity in football. That amount would be less insane than the Pogba, Higuain or James fees for example.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> Mbappe looks like the new R9, he's world class at 18, already performing at the highest level. His productivity in terms of goals/assists is only matched by Messi this season.
> 
> He's probably ahead of Neymar now as the most valuable commodity in football. That amount would be less insane than the Pogba, Higuain or James fees for example.


Thankfully Madrid are going to match any offer apparently.

:smugjose


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

salt levels OFF THE CHARTS


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> Perisic would be a fantastic buy for United, though they should really be strengthening other areas of the team first.
> 
> Has anyone reliable reported it? I saw it on Sky Sports yesterday. Just seems to have come out of nowhere.


The reaction has been pretty hilarious. RedCafe reckon he’s another Ashley Young. Classic them.

Sky reporting that United want him and that he wants to go. Probably a matter of getting the fee sorted. I’ve always rated him highly – Direct, versatile and productive. 11 goals and 8 assists in the league for a pretty dismal Inter side is impressive. 

People would seem to prefer we throw another £30m on the fee and go after Bale who, for all his talent, is a total fucking crock at this point. 

Pogba apparently hinted that a Griezmann deal is imminent in an interview. If both those transfers go through I think our goal scoring problems will have been pretty much sorted.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Turan might be an alternative to Perisic if his fee goes beyond 35-40. Better player and available for less. Coming off a good season as well, just doesn't get enough minutes as he's got Neymar ahead of him. Also has the grittiness/workrate Mourinho likes from his forwards.

Zero chance Madrid sell Bale, who is a couple of levels above both albeit a crock.

Atletico's chairman again insisted he's staying so who knows whats going on there. He's comfortably better than any player in the PL rn so would be amazing for United if they can get him.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I can't believe I didn't think of Turan to Utd earlier because he's the perfect type of wide man for a Mourinho team. I'd take him over Perisic who is a great player himself but if we're signing someone to stall Martial's development even more I'd want a Bernardo Silva over a Perisic. 

Mbappe is pretty much world class already and he only broke through into the Monaco starting line-up at the turn of the year. In 2017 he's got 18 goals in 19 starts and that includes scoring in both games vs City and Dortmund and one of the Juve games. He'll win the Ballon D'Or once the Messi/Ronaldo dominance fades. That turn of pace with the ball from a standing start is downright frightening and his output is already incredible. I'd quite happily splash 130m at him and not be able to buy anyone else this year. *


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Griezmann really should think about it and move to Chelsea instead, imo. We have a position for him in our current system already. It makes too much sense not to do it :armfold


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Joel said:


> Griezmann really should think about it and move to Chelsea instead, imo. We have a position for him in our current system already. It makes too much sense not to do it :armfold


Would love to see Duncan Castle face if this happened :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

All I keep reading about our transfer rumors is 'Liverpool are linked with x player but he's more than likely going elsewhere'. Be interesting who we are genuinely targeting and who we'll actually get tbh.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869206945974161413
So does this count as our first signing then :cozy


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Aubameyang wants to leave :Cry


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869206945974161413
> So does this count as our first signing then :cozy


16? :mj4 FFS he looks like he's 11

Put him on the Messi roids ASAP


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Hvala Bogu na svemu is Serbian for I am only signing this contract as several (Hvala) Scouse women (Bogu) are threatening to give my dad gonorrhea (na) please save me (svemu). 

Just thought you guys would like to know.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Fuck off is that yute 16 :lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

With OPERATION VERRATTI looking unlikely unless he pushes for the move, perhaps it's time for Valverde to unleash the next phase of OPERATION RE-SIGN LA MASIA PLAYERS and target Grimaldo, Deulofeu, Icardi, Thiago and Bellerin :armfold

City have already beaten us and everyone else to the punch with OPERATION MONACO :hoganbarca


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Never knew Icardi was at La Masia :wow


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I thought messi hated icardi ?

Can't see that happening. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Joel said:


> Never knew Icardi was at La Masia :wow


Balde Keita too !!


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Kenny said:


> Seems to be strong links to us signing Naby Keita, Van Dijk and possibly even Salah.
> 
> Does anyone watch enough Bundesliga to give an opinion about Keita?
> 
> I know @Push_Miz supports Roma, what are your thoughts on Salah? I've heard great things about him playing for Roma. Could be exactly what we need but not sure about the 43 million reported price though.


Salah is good , this year he's been a monster , improved a lot since last year , his speed is his biggest weapon , an average dribbler but his speed makes up for that , his biggest weakness is not been able to score when he's facing the keeper one on one , he missed a lot of balls ,decisive balls that could have made us go far in the Europa League , he needs to work on his finish , i heard that Liverpool are serious on getting him , while i think he's a great right wing i'll doubt he'll move to England again he's having a great time in Roma, fans love him , he gets to play every game he can risk a lot of this if he decides to move , i don't know follow enough Premier league but the likes of Ferminio and Coutinho and even Mané can seriously hold back salah and make his stay in the bench longer if he ever moved there .


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869508948944146432


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Apparently Barca want Jean Seri. Or at least that's the news coming from the always-reliable twitter. Strikes me as being sort of similar to Verratti in a few ways, though obviously not as good. Thought Tottenham might've actually tried to get him, considering he probably wouldn't have cost them ~£40 million like a lot of the other young CM options people will be looking at this summer.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869562951375736833


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

(Not so) shocking.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Apparently Griezmann has told Atletico he wants to leave. Antonio Ruiz and a few other reporting it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can't wait till we don't sign Griezmann or Alexis, but end up signing Mahrez. So excited (Y)


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Mahrez would be a good signing too imo. But I don't see chelsea signing him either. Griezmann would obviously be the best option/


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Aubameyang to PSG for 70 million euros :terry1

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/transfers/paris-saint-germain-pierre-emerick-aubameyang-transfer-transfert-a7764541.html


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

COPE reporting that Atletico's transfer ban is going to be upheld because apparently they’re an especially corrupt crowd of cunts. Means they can’t register players, which means they won’t want to lose Griezmann, which means someone is getting stabbed.

:hoganutd


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

We're apparently close to signing Henry Onyekuru for £6milly or so. If you're a maniac and feel like doing some research about the kid around Arsenal Twitter then he's either Sanogo 2.0 and the embodiment of Wenger's inability to attract BIG NAMEZ, or he's better than Rashford. Honestly, I don't pay any attention to the Belgian league and I doubt I've seen a single second of him outside of a vine or two, but a 19 year old scoring twenty league goals and finishing joint top scorer isn't really something I'll turn my nose up at. I mean, people will complain about Wenger not being proactive with players like Aubameyang when he was at St-Etienne, so I'm okay with him being proactive here (because this kid will obviously be the next Aubameyang). 

As long as he's not the ONLY striker Wenger goes for then I don't have a problem with this. 




(He'll be the only striker Wenger goes for)


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Being linked with matic again :hoganutd

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

So Town are looking to strengthen our attacking line with Ashley Fletcher or Fraizer Campbell. Not particularly happy about either of those. I know Frazier's a Huddersfield boy but he's tiny and I can't remember the last time I saw him actually play a game and I don't feel like signing 3rd choice strikers from mid-table Premier League teams. I'd like to see a bit more ambition. We don't even particularly need strikers anyway so I feel like throwing money down on these guys would be a waste of time. If we want a striker, we need someone with a better reputation like Defoe (who'll never sign for us) or Iheanacho from City. Don't know what the chance of getting him either but Campbell or Fletcher are not the way we should be going. I'd even take someone like Chris Wood or another Huddersfield lad in Cameron Jerome.

On a brighter note, Mooy's up for sale, Wagner's calling up Klopp about keeping Ward and Palmer wants to stay with us next season. If all that comes off, I'll be a very happy terrier.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Would be cool if Palmer can go back on loan to Huddersfield. Not sure you want to do that though, as I think a Premier League team can only loan in two players from the same league and I'm guessing a kid isn't going to be taking that slot straight away.

Wonder where Abraham lands :hmm: I've heard rumours of Newcastle interested in him, but I think a loan to a top Championship side would be better for his development right now. He's had the loan at the struggling Championship side, so the logical step would be to have the pressure of a top side in that division now.

Bakayoko :tripsscust


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Joel said:


> Would be cool if Palmer can go back on loan to Huddersfield. Not sure you want to do that though, as I think a Premier League team can only loan in two players from the same league and I'm guessing a kid isn't going to be taking that slot straight away.
> 
> Wonder where Abraham lands :hmm: I've heard rumours of Newcastle interested in him, but I think a loan to a top Championship side would be better for his development right now. He's had the loan at the struggling Championship side, so the logical step would be to have the pressure of a top side in that division now.


I hope we get Palmer on a permanent basis. It might be unlikely but he seemed to love playing for us and he faces some steep competition at Chelsea, especially if they end up signing other people in his position. If we have to give up a PL loan space for him, I'd be a lot less sure about getting him back. Would much rather have him than Brown though, and if our only CAM option next year is Jack Payne then you may as well relegate us now. He's honestly that bad.

Tammy Abraham is a fucking talent though, he exposed our defence a lot this season. He only got two goals against us but he should have had more. I think he's better off at a Championship team for the first-team experience which I don't think a Premier League team will give him but I would say he's Premier League ready right now or at least very close. He was playing for a struggling Championship side and was still in the top three scorers for the season. I can see him having a very bright future off of what I've seen.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

bakayoko is good joel, y u mad?

Agent Vidal has been trying his damnedest to get Alexis to come to Bayern. Only problem I see is the wages. Lewy who is our top earner is on 15-16 mil a year, no way we pay Alexis more than that and Arsenal seem to be offering him 300K a week in pounds. Would solve a lot of our problems with Ribery aging and Costa probably on his way out. Hell I'd even take Ozil because Carlo prefers his attacker inside and fullbacks providing width.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He has talent and is an upgrade on Matic (but anyone who can move is, tbf). And he does have all but one attributes I think we need next to Kante - he's mobile, he's taller, he's stronger, he can run with the ball, he can compete in the air, he probably has marginally better passing and he also gets involved in the defensive side. The only thing else I'd like is the ability to hit a hard shot from outside the area, which he doesn't look to have. 

But when I look at him, there is something about him that I don't trust. I can feel that I'm going to be let down by him at an important part of the season. And I just can't shake it off.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Carlo quickly binned Ozil at Madrid, he seems to prefer 3 up front w/ 1 central as well rather than 4 w/ 2, which is probably why Muller was far worse this season than he was under Pep.

Don't see it happening + current Ozil isn't good enough for an elite outfit like Bayern, or even as good as Muller.

PEA joining PSG, hopefully after splurging that much and with their links to Seri, they are open to selling Verratti to Barca for a similar price :side:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.skysports.com/football/news/11670/10898500/arsene-wenger-signs-two-year-arsenal-contract

Biggest signing of this window so far and I don't think anything will top it :beckylol :beckylol :beckylol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Efe Ambrose set to sign for Hibs on a 2 year deal.

:sodone :banderas wens3


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

De Gea bid rejected, after Griez & Fabinho


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seb said:


> Carlo quickly binned Ozil at Madrid, he seems to prefer 3 up front w/ 1 central as well rather than 4 w/ 2, which is probably why Muller was far worse this season than he was under Pep.
> 
> Don't see it happening + current Ozil isn't good enough for an elite outfit like Bayern, or even as good as Muller.


Yeah Carlo problems exist for sure. But Ozil and Muller play well together in the NT (even if the quality of I/N fitba is much lower than the euro elite). Stylistically I think we could make use of Ozil but I rate him differently than most here. zil










Playing for a tactical dinosaur doesn't help, I'm sure. This season he's mostly camped out in half-spaces, waiting for runs that never come. In fact I think he's been making more runs in behind than delivering the final pass due to the lack of movement up front. In the FA Cup final, played deeper, he shone.

This is an interesting article: http://statsbomb.com/2017/01/is-there-a-hole-in-mesut-ozil/


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

MMMMD said:


> De Gea bid rejected, after Griez & Fabinho


those two and another CM to provide some depth would be lovely. Fabinho I guess can play CM and RB so that'd be handy 

De Gea ain't leaving, go away Real :armfold


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the de gea bid isnt real, its sky sources pushing people towards skybet. no way madrid drop a bid on a new keeper just days before a cl final.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Kiz said:


> the de gea bid isnt real, its sky sources pushing people towards skybet. no way madrid drop a bid on a new keeper just days before a cl final.


Maybe it's Juventus trying to get in Keylor Navas' head :jericho2

Classic Italians

Even more reason to root for Madrid in the final


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Joel stop stealing my posts about Bakayoko!

Fabinho is the one that people should be going for anyway. Also go for Nzonzi ahead of Bakayoko but there's the wuestion mark about how well he'd work in England again after his last spell here. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

And Atletico's transfer ban stands. Which means they're pretty much fucked and we'll almost certainly have to meet Griezmann's release clause. It should mean he's more eager to leave though as he's constantly said they need to strengthen. 

Fabinho was the Monaco player I wanted above anyone else. Plz him and not Matic, although I'd take both if possible.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

as much as id like de gea to leave united i cant see it happening
rather worried about what they may produce in this window, im not seeing to much for us at the moment and theyre getting strongly linked with a string of big names 

would go for kane over griezmann if i was them though


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Now everyone's saying Griezmann isn't a priority signing and that we're focused on a #9 . Di Marzio has been reporting that for ages.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Interest in griezmann cooled :hoganutd

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Reports saying we've effectively pulled out the race for Sessegnon. Spurs are now the clear favourites.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Ffs

So which "#9" are we getting then? Haven't seen much of Belotti but he's good on FM lol fpalm)

Seriously though who else?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Reports in Egypt saying we're close to signing Mohamed Salah who I'd love at Liverpool. His numbers last season for Roma were fantastic, 19 goals in all comps and a fair amount of assists. As close as it comes to a Klopp player in our system. Mane and Salah on the wings THE PACE!!! :stevie


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jaxx said:


> Reports in Egypt saying we're close to signing Mohamed Salah who I'd love at Liverpool. His numbers last season for Roma were fantastic, 19 goals in all comps and a fair amount of assists. As close as it comes to a Klopp player in our system. Mane and Salah on the wings THE PACE!!! :stevie


Well his agent flew to London the other day and Salah himself started following us on Twitter

:klopp2

He turned us down once before when he joined Chelsea, where I don't think he got too much game time did he. But he's had an impressive season in Italy.

Guess we'll see.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Brock said:


> Well his agent flew to London the other day and Salah himself started following us on Twitter
> 
> :klopp2
> 
> ...


It wasn't that he turned us down, Liverpool were low balling Basel with offers all through that window and eventually Chelsea came in and offered what they wanted. Salah never had a chance to reject us :lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jaxx said:


> It wasn't that he turned us down, Liverpool were low balling Basel with offers all through that window and eventually Chelsea came in and offered what they wanted. Salah never had a chance to reject us :lmao


Damn penny pinchers :klopp


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Keisuke Honda's leaving Milan. I've always really liked him as a player, where do you guys think he ends up?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Think belotti stays in Italy personally.

Also, random shout for honda to arsenal, Wenger loves random Japanese signings. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Now everyone's saying Griezmann isn't a priority signing and that we're focused on a #9 . Di Marzio has been reporting that for ages.


I'm sure Mourinho woke up this morning and had an epiphany that he didn't want him and suddenly needed a 9 instead, Ibra has only been injured for 2+ months :bosque

More like Griezmann turned a move down & opted to stay (which both him and Cerezo have been saying repeatedly for months) and it's been spun this way to save face.

He's definitely angling for an improved deal though, which he'll probably get.

@Joel :griez


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Utd should just hurry up and do the inevitable

Buy Lukaku


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Jaxx said:


> It wasn't that he turned us down, Liverpool were low balling Basel with offers all through that window and eventually Chelsea came in and offered what they wanted. Salah never had a chance to reject us :lmao


What do you think would have happened?

Salah with space is great. Salah vs the deep defences that Liverpool face? The Salah of Chelsea all over again.



Seb said:


> I'm sure Mourinho woke up this morning and had an epiphany that he didn't want him and suddenly needed a 9 instead, Ibra has only been injured for 2+ months :bosque
> 
> More like Griezmann turned a move down & opted to stay (which both him and Cerezo have been saying repeatedly for months) and it's been spun this way to save face.
> 
> ...


The only way I see him turning it down is out of respect to Atletico as they obviously can't get a replacement now. Griezmann has been saying a lot of different things this summer, not just one thing.

I hope he doesn't move to United. Him going there isn't a win for me. But I'm not sure this story is over this summer yet...



DA said:


> Utd should just hurry up and do the inevitable
> 
> Buy Lukaku


Would be a beautiful thing to occur.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Said this in the cbox earlier on. Griezmann isn't angling for a move, whilst I do believe he would have joined United, the Atletico transfer ban killed it. He obviously likes the club and he's not going to leave them in no position to replace him. This story will feed the anti-United narrative no doubt but had Atletico not just been caught for doing what the La Liga criminals always do, Griezmann would have been a transfer option.

Whilst he'd be our best player and the leagues best player, I'm not exactly distraught as he isn't what we need and it was only ever rumours, nothing ever as close as the Ronaldinho move which killed me :trips . He'd improve us massively on paper but we'd also have to 'force' him in given Mou's tactics. Couple of defenders, CM, maybe a proper winger and a centre forward. I've seen Belotti mentioned but I've not seen him. I doubt he'd come but I'd throw huge amounts at Spurs for Kane. And Rose whilst we're there.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Let's Play A Game :mark:

Beside each player, name the team you think he will move to this summer, or the team he's currently at if you think he won't move at all

Then maybe if we're all alive at the end of the window (or even care), we can see who got the most correct

Antoine Griezmann - 
Kylian Mbappe - 
Romelu Lukaku - 
Virgil Van Dijk - 
Hames Rodriguez - 
Diego Costa - 
Kyle Walker - 
P-E Aubameyang - 
Daniel Sturridge - 
Alexis Sanchez - 
David De Gea - 
Wayne Rooney - 
Ivan Perisic - 
Marco Verratti - 
Alex Lacazette - 
Gianluigi Donnarumma - 
Mohamed Salah - 
Alvaro Morata -


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Not a clue with a few of them, just put whoever I've seen them linked with the most.

Antoine Griezmann - Man Utd :armfold
Kylian Mbappe - Monaco
Romelu Lukaku - Everton
Virgil Van Dijk - Liverpool
Hames Rodriguez - Real Madrid
Diego Costa - Chelsea
Kyle Walker - Man City
P-E Aubameyang - PSG
Daniel Sturridge - West Ham
Alexis Sanchez - Bayern Munich
David De Gea - Man Utd
Wayne Rooney - Everton
Ivan Perisic - Man Utd
Marco Verratti - PSG
Alex Lacazette - Arsenal
Gianluigi Donnarumma - Milan
Mohamed Salah - Liverpool
Alvaro Morata - Milan


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

Stop with your fucking games, Donnahue. You're playing with people's lives here.

FWIW I wouldn't be shocked if Griez stays at Atleti one more season and next year they do him a wee solid in return by letting him go to Real. 

Apparently all that noise about Henry Onyekuru was nonsense and we're probably not in for him after all. This came from Ornstein so it's pretty much straight from the club itself.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Antoine Griezmann - No move
Kylian Mbappe - No move
Romelu Lukaku - Chelsea :mj2
Virgil Van Dijk - Liverpool
Hames Rodriguez - United
Diego Costa - Some unpronouncable Chinese club.
Kyle Walker - City
P-E Aubameyang - PSG
Daniel Sturridge - West Ham
Alexis Sanchez - Bayern
David De Gea - No move
Wayne Rooney - MLS club
Ivan Perisic - United
Marco Verratti - No move
Alex Lacazette - Liverpool
Gianluigi Donnarumma - No move
Mohamed Salah - Liverpool
Alvaro Morata - Milan


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Antoine Griezmann - Atletico
Kylian Mbappe - Monaco
Romelu Lukaku - Man Utd
Virgil Van Dijk - Man City
Hames Rodriguez - Man Utd
Diego Costa - Chelsea
Kyle Walker - Man City
P-E Aubameyang - PSG
Daniel Sturridge - Liverpool
Alexis Sanchez - Bayern Munich
David De Gea - Man Utd
Wayne Rooney - Everton
Ivan Perisic - Man Utd
Marco Verratti - PSG
Alex Lacazette - Dortmund
Gianluigi Donnarumma - AC Milan 
Mohamed Salah - Liverpool
Alvaro Morata - AC Milan


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Antoine Griezmann - Atletico Madrid
Kylian Mbappe - Monaco
Romelu Lukaku - Manchester United
Virgil Van Dijk - Manchester City
Hames Rodriguez - Real Madrid
Diego Costa - Chelsea
Kyle Walker - Man City
P-E Aubameyang - PSG
Daniel Sturridge - Liverpool
Alexis Sanchez - Bayern Munich
David De Gea - Man Utd
Wayne Rooney - MLS
Ivan Perisic - Man Utd
Marco Verratti - PSG
Alex Lacazette - Arsenal probably. He's French and a striker, so.
Gianluigi Donnarumma - Milan
Mohamed Salah - Liverpool
Alvaro Morata - Milan


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Antoine Griezmann - Atletico
Kylian Mbappe - Real Madrid
Romelu Lukaku - Arsenal :smugwenger
Virgil Van Dijk - Liverpool
Hames Rodriguez - Man Utd
Diego Costa - Chelsea
Kyle Walker - Man City
P-E Aubameyang - PSG
Daniel Sturridge - Liverpool
Alexis Sanchez - Bayern
David De Gea - Man Utd
Wayne Rooney - Man Utd :troll
Ivan Perisic - Man Utd
Marco Verratti - PSG
Alex Lacazette - Atletico Madrid
Gianluigi Donnarumma - AC Milan
Mohamed Salah - Liverpool
Alvaro Morata - AC Milan


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"Now more than ever"


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> The only way I see him turning it down is out of respect to Atletico as they obviously can't get a replacement now. Griezmann has been saying a lot of different things this summer, not just one thing.
> 
> I hope he doesn't move to United. Him going there isn't a win for me. *But I'm not sure this story is over this summer yet...*


You sure?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870348612311678976
:smugwenger


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Antoine Griezmann - stays at atletico
Kylian Mbappe - real madrid
Romelu Lukaku - chelsea
Virgil Van Dijk - Liverpool 
Hames Rodriguez - stays at real 
Diego Costa - unsure at the moment, id guess he moves
Kyle Walker - stays at spurs
P-E Aubameyang - PSG
Daniel Sturridge - stays at Liverpool 
Alexis Sanchez - Bayern Munich
David De Gea - stays at United 
Wayne Rooney - Everton 
Ivan Perisic - United 
Marco Verratti - Stays at PSG 
Alex Lacazette - Arsenal 
Gianluigi Donnarumma - Stays at AC
Mohamed Salah - Stays at Roma
Alvaro Morata - AC


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Lukaku and Perisic are better anyway


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I hope so. I'll gladly take the L on this prediction if it means United don't get him. But I still remain unconvinced it's done.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

have fun winning no major honours for the rest of your career you gimpy shampoo and watch advertising ******.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870385719927336960
:bramble


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Best interesting if he can quickly make the step up. He's obviously a big talent though. Esp getting as many goals as he did in a struggling Bristol City team. Would have thought he may have gone to someone who's going to be challenging for promotion, but he obviously wants to test himself now in the Prem.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Antoine Griezmann - Stays at Atletico
Kylian Mbappe - Stays at Monaco
Romelu Lukaku - Stays at Everton
Virgil Van Dijk - Liverpool 
James Rodriguez - Inter
Kyle Walker - Man City
P-E Aubameyang - PSG
Diego Costa - Stays at Chelsea
Daniel Sturridge - Stays at Liverpool
Alexis Sanchez - Stays at Arsenal
David De Gea - Real Madrid
Wayne Rooney - Everton 
Ivan Perisic - United 
Marco Verratti - Stays at PSG 
Alex Lacazette - Arsenal 
Gianluigi Donnarumma - Stays at AC
Mohamed Salah - Stays at Roma
Alvaro Morata - Milan


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870427205305872384
will have to do


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Joel said:


> What do you think would have happened?
> 
> Salah with space is great. Salah vs the deep defences that Liverpool face? The Salah of Chelsea all over again.


Who knows? He may have chosen Chelsea anyway, or he may have seen Liverpool as a team where more first team opportunities were available.

Time will tell how Salah plays vs deep defences, Mane is a similar sort of player (albeit of higher quality) and we are definitely so much better with him against park the bus teams than without him. Salah's width will create space if nothing else.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Antoine Griezmann - atletico
Kylian Mbappe - monaco
Romelu Lukaku - chelsea
Virgil Van Dijk - southampton
Hames Rodriguez - inter
Diego Costa - chelsea
Kyle Walker - city
P-E Aubameyang - psg
Daniel Sturridge - liverpool
Alexis Sanchez - bayern
David De Gea - united
Wayne Rooney - united
Ivan Perisic - inter
Marco Verratti - psg
Alex Lacazette - arsenal
Gianluigi Donnarumma - milan
Mohamed Salah - liverpool
Alvaro Morata - milan


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> I'm sure Mourinho woke up this morning and had an epiphany that he didn't want him and suddenly needed a 9 instead, Ibra has only been injured for 2+ months :bosque
> 
> More like Griezmann turned a move down & opted to stay (which both him and Cerezo have been saying repeatedly for months) and it's been spun this way to save face.
> 
> ...


I doubt it’s a coincidence that the news came out about an hour after the ban was announced. It was United who briefed the press the move was off – Not Griezmann or Atletico. Seems they would have known beforehand that the move was dependent on Griezmann being replaced. Atletico would have held out for the release clause which we probably weren’t willing to pay. Either way the statement was definitely spun to save face. 

Pretty disastrous start to the window. Do not want Lukaku or Belotti – Lukaku is a shocking footballer and Belotti will flop in England – Not worth the investment. Lacazette or Morata would be who I’d want if we’re actually after a striker. Not sure why we don’t just go balls deep for Sanchez or Mbappe if we’re going to invest heavily. Need to do a City and bring out the Bentley’s full of cash.

Antoine Griezmann – No move
Kylian Mbappe – Real Madrid
Romelu Lukaku - Chelsea
Virgil Van Dijk - Liverpool
Hames Rodriguez – No move
Diego Costa – No move
Kyle Walker – Man City
P-E Aubameyang - PSG
Daniel Sturridge – No move
Alexis Sanchez - Bayern
David De Gea – Real Madrid
Wayne Rooney – No Move, new 5 year deal.
Ivan Perisic – No move
Marco Verratti - PSG
Alex Lacazette – No move
Gianluigi Donnarumma – No move
Mohamed Salah - Liverpool
Alvaro Morata - Milan

:hoganutd


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Wondering why you think Lacazette would do well and Belotti won't. I've seen little of either so it's a genuine question.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Another thing to consider with the Atletico transfer ban is that Utd would have to trigger Griezmann's buyout clause all at once as Atleti would be unwilling to play ball. That means a round outlay of 100 mil with no financing options. Most transfer fees are paid in installments over several years. Despite their ability to spend upwards of 200 mil a season on book, funding a straight 100 mil deal would require sacrifice elsewhere as installments of previous transfers would also eat into some of the cashflow.

Not familiar with Utd's books at all but this could be a factor.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

If FFP is based on revenue then that probably wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vader said:


> Wondering why you think Lacazette would do well and Belotti won't. I've seen little of either so it's a genuine question.


They’re totally different stylistically. I think players generally struggle to adapt from Italy, especially Italians, and I rarely think it’s worth the risk. People say he’s perfect for England but the leagues are so different and I’m not convinced he’s the special talent he’s made out to be – not to mention our crossing is horrendous all over the pitch and I can’t see us getting the best from him even if he does adapt. Immobile arrived in Dortmund with similar hype after a similar season with the same club. Never performed outside of Italy. Of all the players we’re linked with I think he’s the most likely to flop spectacularly.

With Lacazette I think there’s a much higher ceiling and at worst he’d still be a very useful player to have – I wanted us to sign him about two years ago. The reported fee doesn’t seem to be as much either. Torino are talking crazy money for Belotti.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I haven't seen a lot of him but it's likely Belotti has the higher ceiling due to being younger (whereas Lacazette has been around for ages and has never really been considered a top 10 striker), but I agree he's a big risk and he's only had one great season - Lacazette is the safer option and brings guaranteed goals. He's also more of a United player - quick and a natural finisher. Would be a solid buy for them, although with PEA possibly available they really should be throwing money at him instead.

Morata is also better than either.

Edit: I'm going to moan about this vile kit here as well










that font :hoganbarca

at least nike are paying 140 million a season for the privilege of shitting out kits like that


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't want United to go through all that just for Griezmann.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

45 mil Perisic apparently

& hearing £50 mil for Laca?

38 mil euros for Lindelof too

Did Arsenal actually bid for Mbappe & get rejected cause of UCL or is that just bs? Either way lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Look at the type of goals Belotti has scored this season and the way he competes for every ball. He's going to be a star. Perfect replacement for Costa, but Costa isn't leaving so...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nelson Semedo to Barca looks like it might be happening, been floated around for a while and he's the player most strongly linked with Barca rn.

50 million Euros would be a large amount of Barca's budget though and their priority should be a CM considering Aleix Vidal is more than capable at RB.

Anyone seen much of/have an opinion on Semedo?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Haven't seen him but heard reschke attempted to buy him and got told he'll cost 35 mil euros. Can't imagine it has skyrocketed to 50 by now.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Not impressed by the Salah rumours, He had the chance to join us 2 years ago and chose Chelsea instead. I'm not really keen on him anyway when we already have Mane.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Messi getting a theme park in China in 2019.

Messi Barca contract expiring in 2019.

:hmmm


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Messi working at a Chinese theme park 2019-Unknown :trips8

He could stand by the rollercoaster all day and be like "You must be as tall as me if you want to ride this rollercoaster" :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Damn, DA. Could have made a joke about him not being tall enough to go on his own rollercoaster.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Seb said:


> Nelson Semedo to Barca looks like it might be happening, been floated around for a while and he's the player most strongly linked with Barca rn.
> 
> 50 million Euros would be a large amount of Barca's budget though and their priority should be a CM considering Aleix Vidal is more than capable at RB.
> 
> Anyone seen much of/have an opinion on Semedo?


Semedo is a very good RB . Having watch him for the past 2 seasons , I think his style of play suits Barcelona more than other teams. 

He's very good with the ball at his feet and is tough to take it ball off him. He has great movement going forward off the ball as he links up well with just about anyone on the right hand side. He has pace for days which makes him extremely dangerous because he's also very responsible defensively , rarely getting caught out of position. He's incredibly calm under pressure, very composed and mature defensively for a player who is very offensively oriented player, he'll surprise you defensively like I was so often. In the league last season he had 6 assists and was involved in another 7. He isn't the best crosser of the ball though , he likes to pass along the ground and link up on the flanks and move the ball that way. He also tends to have tunnel vision, he loves to shoot despite not being a great shooter. 

Now does this mean it'll translate? I can't say for certain but he really is a good player and there are highlight packages out there of him and he really is as good as they'll show. He will be the starter for Portugal soon enough as well, he hasn't had much of a chance due to some injuries before Euro 2016 but he is the best Portuguese RB


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Apparently Alexis has been told it is Bayern for 50 million or see out the last year of his contract. He has been told in no uncertain terms he will not be sold to a premier league club this summer for any amount of money. It appears that finally Arsene and the board have put the clubs best interests (on the pitch) ahead of money, even they realise the backlash from supporters would be to much. About fucking time we showed a bit of backbone


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870739129612587008
:bramble

Semedos for everyone :banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Linked to Tolisso now. Haven't seen much of him, but looking at highlights and statistics tells me that he is more the type we should be targeting than Bakayoko. Far more creative, a bigger goal threat, probably not as strong as Bakayoko, but still has good strength and probably about the same on the defensive end. Bakayoko does look more energetic though, but we have Kante for that anyway, so as long as Tolisso can get through 90 minute easy, that's fine. Probably will be cheaper too. This one excites me, as it looks like he'd fit in pretty well.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Green Light said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870739129612587008
> :bramble
> 
> Semedos for everyone :banderas


Doesn't seem like there's many reports in Portugal but I saw one that mentioned 14 million euros for 80% confirmed and are just waiting on Newcastle to finish the paperwork


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Some of the early Spurs transfer rumors look interesting,

*Ryan Sessegnon* - Definitely a player Poch would go after, a young talent with a lot of room for growth under his management style I think this transfer may go through
*Dani Alves* - Yes please especially if Walker does leave
*Ross Barkley* - No thanks I don't think he adds anything to our current midfield 
*Denis Suarez* - Like Sessegnon looks like a decent Poch player 
*Gylfi Sigurdsson* - Rate this guy but I'm wary of resigning old players he'd be nothing more than a squad player I feel he deserves first team football.
*Douglas Costa* - Would be a great signing but I feel a "bigger" european team may look more enticing for him. 
*Moussa Dembélé* - We almost signed him before he went to Celtic but he failed the medical. Reports tonight are linking him in talks with AC Milan though. Would love to sign him just piss off the Celtic fans I work with :beckylol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I reckon we sign one of them (Sessegnon).

Though I believe we're favourites for Maguire, which is a strange one.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Why would Alves join Spurs :bosque

Leave the second best team in Europe and guaranteed trophies every year to join a club that'll pay him little more than Jesse Lingard earns.

Hands off Denis Suarez as well :armfold


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lacazette again being linked today with a £50m move to us. Can see him going elsewhere tho tbh.

Lukasz Teodorczyk from Anderlecht also been linked. Don't know anything about him though other than he's a forward.

Reports saying Van Dijk is going to City apparently, too.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Griezmann saying to leave Atleti *now* would be dirty. No doubt the transfer ban is the deciding factor here. Great from him though. Shows he has class not to leave a club that has propelled him to stardom in the shit.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

salah looks like he's coming, id like keane and dembele as well


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hazard has fractured his ankle on Belgian duty :no:

Won't be surprised if he misses the start of the season now. Now We definitely do need a big attacking signing now.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Virgil Van Dijk wants to join Liverpool over City and Chelsea :banderas

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/40164572


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

£60m on Van Dijk. £35m on Salah. We spending.

Not so sure we'll beat other teams for Lacazette though, if we're really in for him that is.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

60 million on Van Dijk is absolutely insane. He's 26 soon and you wouldn't put him anywhere near the worlds best defenders.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

It is an exorbitant amount tbh. Makes me think what our total summer spend is going to be, if we get him, Salah and a few others.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm not saying they would all want to join Liverpool, but you could throw lesser bids less than that at Gimenez, Manolas, Laporte, Inigo Martinez, Lemos (all better players) to name a few that would likely be accepted - or half that at promising youngsters like Tah, Yeray, De Ligt. Southampton are taking you to the cleaners with that amount even in todays market.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

It's definitely a crazy amount of money but really, who cares? He's arguably the best defender in the league and 60m is pretty much the market rate for players like that. He might not be one of the world's very best but he has all the tools to eventually become one, the fact that he would improve our defence a shit ton is clearly worth 60m to the club. He's 26 soon enough which means he has about 7 years or so of his prime to come. As long as it doesn't stop us getting our other major targets then I couldn't care any less.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He's nowhere near being the best defender in the league.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

They did say Klopp was going to be given the highest transfer budget of any 'Pool manager tbh. He's obviously got his targets and is determined to get them with the increased finance at his disposal.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Seb said:


> He's nowhere near being the best defender in the league.


I did say arguably my friend. The Spurs CB pair have a case for sure, not having it with any other CBs.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> I did say arguably my friend. The Spurs CB pair have a case for sure, not having it with any other CBs.


I don't see any feisable argument to put Van Dijk over Alderweireld or Kompany, so imo it's not arguable.

Koscielny, Luiz, Vertonghen are also better. You've also got to remember the PL is not a league full of quality Centre Backs anyway.

He'd be a great player for Pool to get as they don't have any good CB's rn, but that fee is bonkers and they could get better for that money.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Couldn't care less about the fee, it's just nice to see us swinging our dick around for a change

More crazy large bids plz wens3


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Seb said:


> I don't see any feisable argument to put Van Dijk over Alderweireld or Kompany, so imo it's not arguable.
> 
> Koscielny, Luiz, Vertonghen are also better. You've also got to remember the PL is not a league full of quality Centre Backs anyway.
> 
> He'd be a great player for Pool to get as they don't have any good CB's rn, but that fee is bonkers and they could get better for that money.


You've named players that all play in far superior teams than Southampton with far better managers. It's easy being David Luiz when you have accomplished CBs around you, Kante and Matic protecting you in a system developed by Conte. I'm fairly certain you take Van Dijk and put him in that Chelsea line up and he'd look fantastic too. 

Fee is definitely bonkers though but it is what it is, not my money. Like I said earlier, as long as it doesn't stop us going throttle for our other targets like Keita then so what.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> You've named players that all play in far superior teams than Southampton with far better managers. It's easy being David Luiz when you have accomplished CBs around you, Kante and Matic protecting you in a system developed by Conte. I'm fairly certain you take Van Dijk and put him in that Chelsea line up and he'd look fantastic too.
> 
> Fee is definitely bonkers though but it is what it is, not my money. Like I said earlier, as long as it doesn't stop us going throttle for our other targets like Keita then so what.


They're better players, regardless of team and manager.

If Pool can get 1 or 2 CM's, a top CF, and a LB who isn't terrible (after spending 95 million already) who are all improvements on what they have, then you can probably ignore the fee, but I don't see that happening. Even if it does, 60 million is a ridiculous amount.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Seb said:


> They're better players, regardless of team and manager.
> 
> If Pool can get 1 or 2 CM's, a top CF, and a LB who isn't terrible (after spending 95 million already) who are all improvements on what they have, then you can probably ignore the fee, but I don't see that happening. Even if it does, 60 million is a ridiculous amount.


Well opinions aren't facts thankfully so we'll agree to disagree.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Van Dijk was dreadful whenever he played against us this season. If you're a defender looking bad against a Jose team then you're not great. In regards to performances last season he's at the very least behind Alderweireld, Azpilicueta, Vertonghen, Luiz, Bailly, Koscielny and possibly Matip. He's also nowhere near Kompany.

He's worth half the reported figure but it'll only be a relevant issue what he's worth if it affects the ability to sign other improvements to their team.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Alderweireld must be worth £100,000,000 in today's market. Jesus christ.

But that's the way we're going I'm afraid. When the likes of van Dijk are worth £60,000,000 and Dejan Lovren is on about £100,000 a week, something is wrong. I remember van Dijk being all over the shop against us at St. Mary's when we ripped them apart 4-1, getting beat in the air by Alli was a particular highlight. Wage wise though, it makes me a little worried as a Tottenham fan considering how we usually do our business. Only Kane and Lloris in our team are on more than what DEJAN LOVREN is on. I imagine it all change when the new stadium is built, considering practically our whole squad signed new deals within the last 12 months, continue to improve and potentially win something next season means they'll all be in a good position for shiny new deals.

Latest transfer news for Tottenham seems to be linked with Max Meyer for a fee of £14,000,000 - don't watch much Schalke, but the fact that his stats seem to show him getting progressively worse each year isn't promising, though if anyone could improve someone who was once very highly rated, it's Pochettino and he's still only 21 years old.

Douglas Costa rumours don't seem to be going away and I think we'd have no problem spending £30,000,000+ on him in all honesty but then we go back to the wage debate and considering only Lloris and Kane are on £100,000+ and Douglas Costa would look to command something like that, I doubt it's feasible.


Edit - How could I forget this bit of defending from van Dijk too.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/C3ZhFno.jpg - Our apparent net spend over the last 2 seasons.

They did say that Klopp would be given a monster budget this summer and it's certainly showing. The Van Dijk fee is definitely excessive, but if we're determined to get him then so be it. As long as it doesn't stop us from going after other big targets, like Lacezette or whomever we're apparently after, then it is what it is. That's my only worry though; That it may stop us from going for some players because of finances.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Think people are being harsh on VvD in here. He was very hit and miss last season. Comical defending wasn't out of place when he played. Before his injury this season well he looked very good. I thought he looked one of the best in the league (not Toby level of course, but he's out on his own on that level in the league - maybe a fit Kompany is still able to be on that level, Idk). For most of the part he is strong in the air, powerful on the ground, good pace, brilliant on the ball any stopping attackers. You can pinpoint a bad moment for nearly everyone, so as long as it's not happening all the time you can put it down to a bad game - everyone has them at times.

Is he worth 60m? Nope. But Premier League teams (espeically the top ones) aren't allowed to pay correct prices anymore.

I'd have been very happy with him coming to Chelsea this season. Great move for Liverpool.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Cant stop laughing at people who think Toby is better than Van Dijk.
There's a reason no big club ever wanted to sign Toby.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Why isn't he better? :trips

I'll give you one reason why Alderwiereld is better.

1. He plays better.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Flamyx said:


> Cant stop laughing at people who think Toby is better than Van Dijk.
> There's a reason no big club ever wanted to sign Toby.


:What? 
Toby has constantly been linked with big teams for over a year. If you're talking about how he wasn't rated in 2015, then the same goes for Van Dijk since he was in Celtic until then.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Seb said:


> I don't see any feisable argument to put Van Dijk over Alderweireld or Kompany, so imo it's not arguable.
> 
> Koscielny, Luiz, Vertonghen are also better. You've also got to remember the PL is not a league full of quality Centre Backs anyway.
> 
> He'd be a great player for Pool to get as they don't have any good CB's rn, but that fee is bonkers and they could get better for that money.


we couldnt, giminez wouldn't come to us over atletico imo, laportes overrated and van dijks certainly a better all rounder than lemos or de vij 

also, theres literally no point in calling kompany the best in the prem anymore, when you cant play more than half the games in a season its a worthless tag. be like calling sturridge one of the best strikers. on ability perhaps yes but whats the point if you can't play

van dijks as good as koscielny as well imo


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871999770071633923
Good signing for City if it develops. Would have loved him at Liverpool.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The yearly pillage of Southampton's squad begins :hogan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

City and Liverpool FULL of Chelsea REJECTS.

If City don't want Mendy for 40m, can Chelsea get him for 40m please, Emenalo?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I don't agree with the 60m price tag but why are we acting surprised? Everything seems inflated now especially within the Premier League. It's nice to see we're going after our targets instead of Tottenham or Chelsea hijacking last minute as per previous years. I disagree with Seb that we currently have "no good cbs". Matip was great when he came (on a free too), made Lovren look better also and was pretty immense before his injury and it was obvious when he was out it effected it as such with our back ups being Lucas (i love Lucas but does not belong anywhere near cb, still decent in midfield) and Klavan, with young Gomez out injured. No depth at all, or quality depth. I'm happy if we are getting Van Dijk and Salah. Still need a left back, DM and quality striker.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> City and Liverpool FULL of Chelsea REJECTS.
> 
> If City don't want Mendy for 40m, can Chelsea get him for 40m please, Emenalo?


we want both


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You'll have only Bertrand and you will like it :villa

While we'll be buying Lukaku for some reason.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

chelsea could play a 2 striker system with Hazard roaming behind. 3-4-1-2 instead of last season's 3-4-2-1. Between the two formations I prefer the 3-4-2-1 but if Lukaku is signed, no reason he and Costa can't play together.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Mendy for 40m is a good deal. Swoop on in there Ed. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> You'll have only Bertrand and you will like it :villa
> 
> While we'll be buying Lukaku for some reason.


i'd like both even more 

kolarov is a backup cb now.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Ed cmon, do your thing

Apparently we're linked with Renato Sanches cause Ancelotti doesn't rate him?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872085755765682177


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

MMMMD said:


> Apparently we're linked with Renato Sanches cause Ancelotti doesn't rate him?


no :armfold


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LAPORTE and GRIEZMANN plz

WE FRANCE NOW


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872380269218725889

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872380588828893184
Reports of Southampton wanting £75m for Van Dijk now. It just comes across that they reported us to the PL simply because of the amount of tabloid news that we want him and that he apparently wants to join us. So they've come to the conclusion that he's been tapped up. I'm just guessing though if course, we'll have to see what's next in all of this.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

God damn it. I hope it's just a negotiation tactic from Liverpool, Salah would compliment this team so well. As much as I want Van Dijk, I'd rather overspend on Salah in order to get him in.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

75 mil? :lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Every window poor Reny is desperate for Laporte :hoganutd


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Courtois
Luiz Bonucci Cahill
Azpi Kante Tolisso Alonso
Hazard
Costa Lukaku​
:banderas


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Green Light said:


> The yearly *Liverpool* pillage of Southampton's squad begins :hogan


fixed it for you


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Courtois
> Luiz Bonucci Cahill
> Azpi Kante Tolisso Alonso
> Hazard
> ...


ter Stegen
Davinson Pique Umtiti
Busquets
Iniesta Verratti
Dembele Messi Neymar
Suarez​

:banderas


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

See :villa (you) in the UCL Final, brother.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Liverpool :lmao

"We've done something bad, please don't tell on us and we'll make sure we don't try and sign your player"


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872510987039109120


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:mj4


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:lmao

"sorry m8"


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Gawd give me strength


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp

Well that was a complete mess in the end. Bet he's disappointed too. Cue City to jump in now......

Anyway


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872459284524740608


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

What an embarrassing moment for Liverpool :hoganliv just blatantly admitted to the world VVD was tapped up.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

It begins.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Good news since he's actually a decent defender and this is embarrassing for Liverpool

Bad news because I was looking forward to becoming an accountant and obsessing over his transfer fee.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

"I categorically deny i was tapped up, la"

"Shit!"


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

wkdsoul said:


> "I categorically deny i was tapped up, la"
> 
> "Shit!"


hahaha mate this cracked me up


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I remember when we got charged for tapping up Ashley Cole. We had to pay like £60,000, I think Mourinho and Cole got separate fines too. Probably a warning about future conduct. And then we still got the player. Liverpool are weak as piss.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872498612386877440


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Just a whole P.R fucking shambles by us today. No idea what went on in trying to get him, but it's pretty amateur of us to get stuck in this kind of position tbh.

We just need to quickly move on and try to get this transfer window back on track.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

All the morata to milan and the "his girlfriend wants italy" stuff seems to have died down.

Quietly optimistic. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd love for us to give Rashford a proper chance at being our main striker but that's a huge risk. Plus, Morata is superb. We need another striker either way, whether that's a top striker like Morata or a bench option we'll find out. If we're going to challenge for anything important next season though it'll have to involve some elite signings.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872588158432686080
:bosque


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Liverpool HUMBLED :lol

weak tap up attempt. could learn a thing or two off Real Madrid tbh


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Conte dumping Costa by text. :ken


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872749366368456704
Have AC Milan had like an influx of cash or something? Don't think they've ever spent anything close to the amount needed for Costa. Probably some new owners I'm oblivious to.

So looks like Lukaku in and Costa out, tbf I think Lukaku will do pretty damn well under Conte. Got more goals than Costa last season too, in a much weaker team.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Milan are owned by Chinese owners now aren't they? Certainly seems they're willing to splash the cash again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Losing the will already.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel said:


> Losing the will already.


It's not going well for both of our clubs, brother

Maybe you should shut this thread so we can forget that this transfer window is even happening

:armfold


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Or you could just make a transfer window thread yourself. Same result oh*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

:Trump


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872797188560216065


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Really? Can't imagine why unless his injury takes him out of a bulk of next season.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Jaxx said:


> Really? Can't imagine why unless his injury takes him out of a bulk of next season.


Ye.. I'm assuming he's gonna be out till the next year probably? 

Could be why we're in for Morata & we still have Rash & Martial in the wings


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Out until 2018 and not an injury you come straight back into top form from. Best case scenario you have him for a few months and even then there's no guarantee what player comes back. Anyone else not on the wages he is and we probably keep them but paying him all that money to be a non factor isn't wise. *


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brock said:


> Milan are owned by Chinese owners now aren't they? Certainly seems they're willing to splash the cash again.


They are now, yeah. Just like Inter are too. But Milan are so far not afraid to splash the cash. They've just signed Ricardo Rodriguez from Wolfsburg. They've also signed Franck Kessie from Atalanta on a 2 year loan deal, with the option to make the move permanent. 

I read yesterday they made a mid for the Torino striker we've been linked with. They bid something like near £40 million but Torino want more before they'd accept a bid. And now they're being linked with Costa. Also, I read something earlier they might be signing Balde Keita from Lazio.



seabs said:


> *Out until 2018 and not an injury you come straight back into top form from. Best case scenario you have him for a few months and even then there's no guarantee what player comes back. Anyone else not on the wages he is and we probably keep them but paying him all that money to be a non factor isn't wise. *


Yeah I agree. I wasn't surprised when I read it earlier. 

Also, I hope we sign Lukaku instead of Morata. But it seems Lukaku is going back to Chelsea.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Milan got Kessie? Fuck he's decent

Torino want bare for Belotti, we've been linked with him too


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Even Flow said:


> They are now, yeah. Just like Inter are too. But Milan are so far not afraid to splash the cash. They've just signed Ricardo Rodriguez from Wolfsburg. They've also signed Franck Kessie from Atalanta on a 2 year loan deal, with the option to make the move permanent.
> 
> I read yesterday they made a mid for the Torino striker we've been linked with. They bid something like near £40 million but Torino want more before they'd accept a bid. And now they're being linked with Costa. Also, I read something earlier they might be signing Balde Keita from Lazio.


It's an obligation to make the deal permanent (Kessie).

They've bid around €50m for Belotti and included garbage players like Zapata in the deal, which Torino have rejected. Apparently they are interest in Niang and Kucka though, so a deal could be made there.

I think they've agreed a price for Keita Balde and Biglia, but Keita wants to wait to see in Juventus want him.



Even Flow said:


> Yeah I agree. I wasn't surprised when I read it earlier.
> 
> Also, I hope we sign Lukaku instead of Morata. But it seems Lukaku is going back to Chelsea.


I hope you sign Lukaku too.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

What you guys think of Kyle Walker going to Munich for £40 million? 

He should go Munich instead of City or Chelsea imo better for his career I think. Though Chelsea might treat him better than City.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

T'Challa said:


> What you guys think of Kyle Walker going to Munich for £40 million?
> 
> He should go Munich instead of City or Chelsea imo better for his career I think. Though Chelsea might treat him better than City.


I agree

It'd be better for Spurs as they obviously bypass selling the best right back in the league to a rival and it's obviously good for Walker gets to play at a better club than Spurs/Citeh/Arsenal/anyone else in the league. 

The issue I think is mainly for Bayern, whilst they'd get him for a reduced price and he'd be first choice (Lahm's left, Rafinha's old and Kimmich is in midfield, Goku could correct me here), there's surely someone better than Walker. I also think that in the League/Poch's system he can get away with a lot by being very quick and technically decent. Against top Champions League players, I think he'd struggle


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Any S'ton fans? What's this about Puel possibly being sacked? Haven't paid much attention to the Saints tbh


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Rugrat said:


> I agree
> 
> It'd be better for Spurs as they obviously bypass selling the best right back in the league to a rival and it's obviously good for Walker gets to play at a better club than Spurs/Citeh/Arsenal/anyone else in the league.
> 
> The issue I think is mainly for Bayern, whilst they'd get him for a reduced price and he'd be first choice (Lahm's left, Rafinha's old and Kimmich is in midfield, Goku could correct me here), there's surely someone better than Walker. I also think that in the League/Poch's system he can get away with a lot by being very quick and technically decent. Against top Champions League players, I think he'd struggle


Agreed about the league I think he will kill it down there in Munich but the CL like you said would be an issue. I see routing from League to CL a lot in that Munich team in general especially if they're going to spend big this Window.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

People thinking Bayern would go for Kyle Walker :bosque


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Seb said:


> People thinking Bayern would go for Kyle Walker :bosque


people thinking English players go/are wanted anywhere outside of England anymore :fergie

tabloid rumours at their finest. Walker either joins Utd/City etc or stays with Spurs. he isn't going overseas tbh


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Zlatan released now

Morata in then? 60 mil bid apparently


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

A shame we didn't sign Zlatan a decade ago. Awesome player, great character. Apparently he will stick around to regain fitness.

Morata would be a brilliant addition, it's a bit expensive but that's the way things are going. He's a class act and will only get better. Mourinho obviously knows what he's about too.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like Morata is coming to Old Trafford. Well pleased with that. If only we could get James too.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> A shame we didn't sign Zlatan a decade ago. Awesome player, great character. Apparently he will stick around to regain fitness.
> 
> Morata would be a brilliant addition, it's a bit expensive but that's the way things are going. He's a class act and will only get better. Mourinho obviously knows what he's about too.


Reminds me of Henrik Larsson when we had him on loan for awhile 06/07 season I believe.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> A shame we didn't sign Zlatan a decade ago. Awesome player, great character. Apparently he will stick around to regain fitness.


He would have been a great choice to replace Van Nistelrooy in 2006.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Apparently we aren't ruling out the possibility of offering a new contract once he's fit :drose


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873190049642418177
'Cryptic tweet' by Salah's agent.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like we're really pushing for this Perisic transfer...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah. Apparently Inter want €50m for Perisic.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Apparently Sanchez City?

Linfelof & Morata seem to be close for United too, & of course pushing for Perisic



obby said:


> Apparently we aren't ruling out the possibility of offering a new contract once he's fit :drose


Ye he's recovering with us so this is probably likely


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Reports that Bakayoko for €40m is done and he is travelling to London today for his medical. How wonderful. Instead of Tolisso and Belotti, we get two donkies.

Matic better be off now.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Rugrat said:


> He would have been a great choice to replace Van Nistelrooy in 2006.


Argue that 2009 would of been a better time to replace him as we just sold Ronaldo to Real Madrid or 2011 summer. 2006 season under saf we played a 4-6-0/4-2-2-2 shape without a recognised natural 9 with Ruud going it meant rooney & Ronaldo could finally explode into life, we built team around fluid movements & pace in attack with those 2 in mind with ronaldo taking centre stage. 

After ronaldo left in 2009 then would been perfect time to buy Ibra but 2006 I'm less then convinced not that Ibra qualities not there he was/is clearly hugely talented then but team style we wanted play & heading towards then meant it's harder see way all worked as well cos Ronaldo + Ibra don't see that working back then as meant Ronaldo had stay wider when from 2006 onwards he was progressing his own game more centrally or coming inside off flanks. Saf wanted play without a real true 9 in those 3 years. When we brought a actual 9 like Berba in he didn't really fit into style by end of 08-09 season saf stopped playing Berba in big games instead playing Ronaldo as a 9 if anything something he now kinda is anyway. 

After buying Toni in 2009 for rw with Rooney playing 9 then 10 in following years then Ibra would been more suited to that style with Nani on lw. But Ibra would loved saf as he given him freedom to express himself but saf would loved Ibra for same reasons it just that 06-09 period it harder see where Ibra fitted in.

Still though Ibra impact with us over this last season has been superb but can't see us offering him a deal whilst his out with this injury not at his age or on the amount his on now. I imagine rehab with us until his fit again by Jan 2018 then prob head off to MLS in 2018 for start of their new season then.

Get the feeling we are after both moratta & belotti this summer. Make sense in that from outside looking in their both 20goals a season strikers & team lacks goals so 2 them in team only helps us plus our attack depth is woeful & needs more firepower added to it anyway. Don't know How Jose plans keeping everyone happy though but if also add Perisic in we have 8 attackers but our team shape & options are very exciting as play multiple shapes or styles with litlle fuss whilst having good options off bench/in squad to rotate game by game every week effortlessly. 

Mata & Jesse for rw, perisic & Mkhi lw then 9/10 got 4 options of belotti, moratta, Marcus & Martial. I imagine plan was griezmann would been signed then one of belotti or morata? But Just need add a CDM/CM in which might be Fabinho could be someone else though? Then add in a new cb which looks very likely to be lindelof which maybe done as soon as next week which prob see one of Jones or smalling leaving us this summer to. Prefer if it's jones that leaves us as if had pick between him & smalling then jones one i would sell more, but both to injury prone to count on anyway.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Lindeloff to Manchester United for 35 million Euros, it looks like its confirmed


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

What's he like, to anyone who has seen him a bit?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Vader said:


> What's he like, to anyone who has seen him a bit?


Check Man U's twitter, soo many people watch Portuguese football.. who knew. :lol


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I couldn't imagine anything worse. I think we've gotta be up there with worst fans on social media.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Turan to Arsenal gaining traction. Anything over 20 million would be a result for a 30 year old. Could be a great signing for Arsenal as well - surprised Mourinho isn't in for him.

Don't want a forward unless it's Deulofeu or Dembele. Eriksen linking himself to Barca again but doubt the club want him, he was trying the same when he was at Ajax.

Still nothing in terms of midfielders which is surely the priority, just the same Verratti/Seri rumours.

Just please don't blow the majority of the budget on Bellerin :hoganbarca

No idea about Lindelof but Man Utd definitely needed another centre back, he's surely an upgrade on Smalling Jones and Rojo.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lindelof? Always rated him.

On a serious note, hope he's a revelation like Bailly was.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

We got Lindelof then? Cool, him & Bailly as a paring has potential

Put some stuff in on Sqawka or w.e & came with this

His overall score is much higher due to his passing & stuff I think but I left most of that stuff off cause I wanted to focus more on defensive stuff (of course)










Think I might do another per 90 mins cause of games played so it's more fair :shrug


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Rojo looked good this season so I'm alright with him. Bailly, Lindelof, Rojo and someone else will do me. Jones and Smalling plz go.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Think we can hang onto one of Jones and Smalling. Rate Jones slight higher, injuries aside. Got Blind who can come in to do a job too. We can't sign the world in a single window. So we'll have to make do.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Vader said:


> What's he like, to anyone who has seen him a bit?


He's a good player that has room to grow. in 2015-2016 , he along with Ederson were extremely important to winning the league for Benfica. They were both thrown into the squad at around the same time due to injuries and played very well, as if they were always apart of the squad. Lindeloff is pretty versatille, most won't know this but he can play any position on defence and it wasn't until he reached the main squad at Benfica was when he consistently played as a CB and excelled. He's good with the ball at his feet and very comfortable going forward if its necessary , but don't expect a great passer who can launch the ball forward creating a chance for the striker. He's good in the air, but he not a threat offensively, he isn't a hulking brute in that regard. He's an intelligent player who has very good positioning. He's rarely out of position and doesn't often get beat. He seems to know where a player will pass the ball and closes down or clears it away but he's not overly aggressive in that regard. 

Will he be great for United? Ultimately, I can't say for sure but he is a good player and 35 million might actually be a bit of a bargain if he can continue to grow into the player he potentially can be. He turns 23 just next month and has a great deal of champions league experience as well as winning back to back league trophies. Plus he did this...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Good positioning is one of the best stats a young player can have, as it's what most of them suffer from not having. Hopefully him and Bailly work out well together.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Think we can hang onto one of Jones and Smalling. Rate Jones slight higher, injuries aside. Got Blind who can come in to do a job too. We can't sign the world in a single window. So we'll have to make do.


Smalling can be binned

Smalling + cash for giroud please

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

May as well just keep Smalling and Jones to be honest. Rojo will be unavailable for a while and we seem to have an injury crisis every year at CB so no harm in having the numbers. Don't know a huge amount about Lindelof but froms bits I've seen of him he looks decent with the ball. Mourinho tends to have pretty good judgement with CB's - Would be nice to get a Rio/Vidic esque partnership again.

Hopefully Morata is announced Monday and we'll really get the ball rolling with transfers. Fabinho, Mendy and Perisic too plz and I'll be good.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd genuinely rather play youth over Smalling, he's that bad. Nowhere near good enough.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Madrid about to get 120 million or so for two bench players. Will probably go for Mbappe with that money :jose

L'Equipe reporting Verratti has asked to leave, reports from Italy that Barca will be straight in with an enormous bid next week. Juve also interested.

pls Bartomeu :hoganbarca


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Huddersfield looking to sign Chris Wood. Hope that deal comes off cause we need a striker who makes his own chances up front, he's awful for defences to play against and the salt from the Leeds fans would be beautiful.

Beating them twice in a season, getting promoted while they don't make playoffs and then signing their star striker. If we pull that off, I don't even care if we get relegated.


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Lindelof biggest flaw is his aerial ability. He's not very tall and doesn't jump high. That leaves him as a liability in the air, but if you pair him with someone strong on the air, it wont show as much.

Lindelof was a right back on Sweden, and in his 1st year in Portugal, when he was playing on our u19. However at the time we had Cancelo and Nelson Semedo, Cancelo was a star on 2º division in Portugal already at that age, and Semedo was being adapted to Right Back with great success. Without much space on the right side, Lindelof, as he was a defensive-focus right back, start playing as center back. He showed good games with terrible games, he was criticized a lot, but he grew as a player very well at the time, and eventually he won the u21 European cup with Sweden playing as right back, and made to the best 11 of the tournament. Next season he stayed on the A-team as our 4th center back, he rejected to be loan on January and after injuries he had to play and did as outstanding job. He played on the right side with Jardel on left. And we were playing with our defense very high on the pitch and his pace, as well with Jardel's, did an awesome work closing the space with our midfield not leaving any space and controlling the back of our defense with positioning and pace. This season he played on left side with Luisão on the right side. He struggled a lot on the beginning, maybe because of the positional change, or the rumors about possible transfers, we will never know. But he improved with time and he had to control his side and take care of Luisão's back as well since our captain can't move anymore, he did a great season in the end, and played really well in 2017.

I like Lindelof a lot, loved when he played with Jardel. He's solid, but i doubt he will get to EPL and dominate from day 1, but i believe he is a great signing. He's very composed. He can still grow a lot on defensive side, since he will face better opponents. He's very skilled for a center back, but as i said, he's kinda weak in the air due to is weak jumping ability and height. I wish him the best on united.

Edit: While he is not very good in the air, he did an great job stopping Bas Dost who is very good in the area and in the air, his other skills can somehow compensate his aerial ability.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Vader said:


> Rojo looked good this season so I'm alright with him. Bailly, Lindelof, Rojo and someone else will do me. Jones and Smalling plz go.


considering Rojo will be out most of the season, it wouldn't surprise me if neither leaves tbh. I'd rather keep Jones if we have to get rid of one, as Smalling is technically garbage. Lindelof sounds promising but I won't be sold on him until I see him play for us. Bailly started off great before turning in some shite performances let's not forget


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Don't know if anyone's seen him play but just thought I'd ask, does anyone know how good Salvatore Aloi is?

I just know that Town are looking for a good holding midfielder this season and I heard someone saying he's a really good young talent. He's probably not even on our radar but I was just interested 'cause I heard some people throwing the name around.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

when was bailly shite, Rene? he might have had a few bad games here and there but he's not had a poor run whatsoever


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Jason Cummings to Nottingham Forest.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't watch much French football beyond the odd Monaco or PSG game when I have a little bet on them or when I have witnessed them in the Champions League but I see that Tottenham have been linked with Ricardo Pereira from Nice. I know they had a great season so just wondering if anyone on here had watched them or seen him play?


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Ricardo Pereira was a Right Winger, when he went to Porto. Didn't make it. Wasn't good enough. They start adapting him as right back, never showed anything special in Portugal to be honest, the best i've seen from him was on the u21 national team, where he played as striker, with ivan cavaleiro, in a very mobile offense. He did well there.

On france i read he did an amazing season as left back last season i think, but i never saw him playing in france so i cant really tell anything about that. But expect a offensive minded right back.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Linked with Di Maria today.

:moyes4

Would genuinely rather resign Darron Gibson than that spineless piece of shit.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Jason Cummings to Nottingham Forest.


Posting that above your sig :homer3


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Vader said:


> when was bailly shite, Rene? he might have had a few bad games here and there but he's not had a poor run whatsoever


shite/bad/poor/rubbish games here and there as you said. just the way I labelled it. I just don't find him as AMAZING as some have made him out to be. he's definitely got the potential to improve further I feel. Jones/Rojo was our best CB combo let's not forget that either


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Even in his first season with a few raw performances he has been our best defender by an absolute mile. That is like being the prettiest ******* but still, he looks like he'll be superb for years.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AC Milan have splashed the cash again. 

They've just signed Andre Silva from Porto for an initial fee of €33m.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Silva, Rodriguez, Mussachio and Kessie now for Milan. 

Going for it, I see.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Inter in comparison are a shambles

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Verratti to Barca links reaching FEVER PITCH levels now. Even DI MARZIO is reporting on it.

He needed five tries to get Milan's striker tho after going through Morata, Auba, Belotti and Costa before reaching Silva so that isn't doing much to enhance my optimism :hoganbarca

Really hope Milan just keep on spending :banderas

Amazing that Verratti is only a few months older than Pogba, feels like he's been around forever. Bartomeu should throw the whole budget at him, fuck Bellerin.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> He needed five tries to get Milan's striker tho after going through Morata, Auba, Belotti and Costa before reaching Silva so that isn't doing much to enhance my optimism :hoganbarca


They were in discussion with Morata personally and with Torino for Belotti. Not sure about Auba or how far discussions went with Costa (we are looking to sell so I imagine they did discuss a fee and probably ran away when they heard what Costa earns).

If PSG does give in, then he will be a Barca player. Just like with Griezmann there has been far too much talk for it to be just rumours.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874312561054932995

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874311799729946624
Bring on that China money :trips5


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Mad lol, rip Ashley

AC aren't fucking about at all


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874363716581548032
We're interested in Sokratis also it seems.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

better than van dijk.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Pickford going to Everton for £30m.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Totally worth it. He's either their keeper for the next decade or they'll sell him for more down the line. Miles better of Joel (soz Joel) and Stekelenberg so will be their number one and seems like the best option for him to develop. Good deal for all parties really, for all I would have loved us to keep him it's between him and butland for best English keeper atm. Also the best distribution of any keeper in the league this past season and (I think) the highest save to game ratio


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Everton aren't buying Rooney are they ?

FUCK :hoganutd


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

personally tho he's been pretty washed the last few seasons, I can't see Rooney leaving tbh

:hoganutd


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

He's going to sit and collect a wage. Classic him.

Would honestly pay out his contract if it meant getting him to fuck off. Aparently that's what he's demanding too.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875050339942019072
Time to get out the champagne.

:unitedglory


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Smh, tbh if I was on 300k I'd sit out my contract too

Victor >>>>


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

This Lindelof dude looks like he already knows how he's going to kill you.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

future GOAT


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

So, is Morata happening all but confirmed?

Real appear to want hardcore money for the guy, apparently. Not just a "good" bid.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It’s a pretty outrageous fee being mooted for Morata – Seems £60m is the very least we’d be getting him for, probably closer to 70 – Pretty crazy when he’s never been a consistent starter at club level.

I’ve always really liked him but he’s going to have to kick on and be a complete striker – At 24 there’s still a lot of time for him to improve. If he nails down the position for 5+ years with 20 goals a season then it will be good value in today's market. Definitely my preferred option of those available. 

Apparently the transfer strategy is pretty identical to last season’s. £200m across 4/5 players. I think Morata and Perisic will probably be next with a CM and LB still to come. Fabinho links seemed to have dried up and MEN are suggesting we were never in for him. If Matic and Dier are the targets then FML.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

WE GOT AARON F*****G MOOY!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/40289316

All we need is KP and Wardy now and we'll have the band back together. Fuck Izzy, we already have a CAM who can miss an open goal and he's called Jack Payne so we don't need him. That's the kind of thing I was looking for to kick off the transfer window.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

No clue where else to post this, but as a Leeds United fan, I really do not know what to think of the appointment of our new manager. I really don't know.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875375126002499588

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/874937069554073600
Davy Klaassen has agreed personal times and Sandro was in Liverpool a couple days ago meeting Steve Walsh in a bar.

:ken


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

InUtero said:


> No clue where else to post this, but as a Leeds United fan, I really do not know what to think of the appointment of our new manager. I really don't know.


I wouldn't worry about it all that much. He's not a well known manager but sometimes those are the ones that turn out to be amazing. Sometimes all you need is a bit of fresh blood. You only need to look at Huddersfield Town in the past ten years to see that. When we took on Lee Clark, he had no managerial experience outside of being an assistant at Norwich and he went and took us on one of our best unbeaten runs that I can remember. When we took on David Wagner, he was literally known as "Klopp's assistant" and look at where he got us. Similar things were said about people like Wenger, Clement, Favre and many more but they go on to achieve so much. For all we know right now, this could be the best thing to happen to Leeds in a while.

I know there's meant to be animosity between our kind but I genuinely hope Leeds get back in the top flight. You guys are always a fun game and seeing the two biggest teams in the history of Yorkshire football play each other in the Premier League would be something else. Outside of all the dogbotherer stuff, you lot are one of the most enjoyable derbies I can think off. Good luck with it all, I hope Christiansen does for you what Wagner did for us.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Gianluigi Donnarumma has told Milan he's not re-signing, which is kinda surprising since they've made quite a few decent summer signings already, and they're in Europe next season too.

They'll either have to sell him, or risk losing him on a bosman next year. I wouldn't be surprised if Juventus came in with a bid for him, and have him replace Buffon when he retires next year. Especially as people are banking on Donnarumma becoming Italy's #1 goalkeeper after Buffon retires too.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Donnarumma trying to put the brakes on the Milanaissance :kobe

Hope he FLOPS


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

InUtero said:


> No clue where else to post this, but as a Leeds United fan, I really do not know what to think of the appointment of our new manager. I really don't know.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...ussion-thread-la-liga-bundesliga-mls-etc.html :baldcowardsmiley


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I've seen a lot of Sandro and don't think he's starter level for a club like Everton.

Donnarumma will go to Juve. Not surprising really that he wants to leave. Milan tho :mj2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hope the Milan ultras burn his house down.

And stab that fat cunt of an agent. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Maguire in at Leicester.

Nice to see us do some business early in the position we needed the most. Was impressed with him at Hull last season, finally a long term replacement for Huth & Morgan.

Can see us getting in another Centre Back and maybe a Striker in the coming weeks, our odds on signing Iheanacho were slashed earlier.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Maguire is such an upgrade on the two of them, good buy.

As is Pickford for Everton, best keeper in the league for me last year.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Said that Donnarumma was going to Juve to replace Buffon even when they were saying he was going to sign an extension at Milan :quite

Raiola though. The cancer of football.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I thought Juve were going after Sczezsney?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Even with the Pickford deal we can't even get the Aberdeen manager. Oh boy

Probably get Paul Lambert since Bain decided to ask world football sage Walter Smith to advise us on who to hire. Eh. I'd sold myself on Mcinnes so it's a shame but it is what it is


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I think that* Everton *getting *Pickford *for £30,000,000 is a slight risk as he has only had 1 season in the premier league and I think *Everton *could have gone for someone more experience in goal . However if Jordan Pickford live up to his full potential then at 23 it would have been a good long term investment .

As Everton have signed the *Ajax captain Davy Klaassen *it will a good signing for the club someone who will put the work in attacking third and set up goals . According to football manager Davy Klaassen is who can score goals and make them in a 10 role .

However I still think Everton need some magic in the midfield someone who will be a goal of the season on contender on the BBC Match of the day TV show. 

Functional player who put a shift in are good and consistent, but I would like to see a Maradonna/Ronaldinho type player as it get the fans excited and terrify the other teams with the unpredictably of not knowing what the player is going to do next.

Everton also need a striker if Lukaku leaves, score the same number or more goals. 

I hope if Lukaku goes *Everton *don't do what *QPR *did in 95/96 season where Les Ferdinand went to Newcastle £6,000,000 and they used the money to fill up the squad and they went down that season some think because of not replacing the goals of Ferdinand .

I don't think Everton will go down if they don't replace the goals should Lukaku leave this window , but they could be a lot lower down in the table compared to season just gone.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Seems a bit too much for Klaasen, who is pretty average. 

I imagine that's Barkley off though. I wonder where he ends up. I still think Pochettino can turn him into a star but considering the amount of money he is going to cost, I don't know if it's going to be worth it. Barkley doesn't strike me as the hard working type. 

I think Spurs have been linked with every player this transfer window so far. Sessegnon for £12,000,000 with a loan back to Fulham seems to be gaining more and more ground. Nothing wrong with that, he's only 17 years old, gets another years experience in the Fulham first season that are likely to be pushing for promotion and Davies continues to battle Rose for a place on the left side of defence.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

it'll be a good deal if it gets the bang average barkley out of the team. capable of doing some superb things but he's a total liability otherwise. plus he has the mental strength of josef fritzel's kids


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I imagine they were priced out of a deal for Sigurdsson, who's 10x the player Klaasen is. 

Though, Everton aren't exactly short of cash anymore, so I wonder if they're still after Sigurdsson. They're in Europe this season so they'll need more than just the kids as depth, especially if injuries hit them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Shepard said:


> Even with the Pickford deal we can't even get the Aberdeen manager. Oh boy
> 
> Probably get Paul Lambert since Bain decided to ask world football sage Walter Smith to advise us on who to hire. Eh. I'd sold myself on Mcinnes so it's a shame but it is what it is


For sunderlands sake I hope Walter isn't trying to get ally McCoist in there. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i hope it all works out for you and your club farhanc.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I don’t think Poch, Jesus or Allah himself is turning Barkley into a star. He’s properly shit.

Reports out of Portugal that RONALDO is desperate to leave Real IMMEDIATELY. He needs to come home and get away from those filthy corrupt tax authorities jealous of his abs. Double the money on the MORATA deal and let’s get them both. 

PEAK WOODWARD incoming.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I doubt Ronaldo leaves until he's 34/35 at which point Perez will give him the boot. Those reports are most likely total rubbish. Would he even want to work under Mourinho again?

You should turn your attention to Andre Gomes who Man Utd have been linked to today :mj


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

BBC now reporting the Ronaldo news.

#Ronaldoback


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah despite the reports, can't really see Ronaldo leaving Real this summer tbh.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Probably just to get another contract or something, don't buy it

I was fooled by Ramos last time until it became clear


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Erik. said:


> I thought Juve were going after Sczezsney?


I thought that too. But I read that the Roma president said Szczesny wants to join them on a permanent deal.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ronaldo wants to leave Real Madrid. :CENA


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Ronaldo wants to leave Real Madrid. :CENA


I broke this news over TEN hours ago after Ronaldo phoned me directly. Try to keep up.

While there's no chance of it happening this summer I would happily give my left testicle to see Ronaldo don the #7 for United again. He'd still take the league apart at 33. 



Seb said:


> Would he even want to work under Mourinho again?


Mourinho out!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That was just a reaction. No need to bully me, Jet. :mj2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Would love it if it's just Ronaldo messing with the idiot fans who boo him every now and then

Give those ungrateful cunts a scare when they begin to realize that guys who can bang in hattricks against the likes of Atletico and Bayern in the CL don't grow on trees, no matter how much money you have


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Mourinho out!


Real Madrid losing their talisman, and Mourinho out of a job. It's a win all round :trump2

The lack of support from the club over the tax investigation + what DA said is likely the cause of this, maybe wants to go out on top as well instead of being Raul'd or Casillas'd. I'm sure him and Flo will hug it out though, he'll still be lining up for Madrid next season.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

it's all just to get him more money


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

#NewContract


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Nottingham Forest confirm the signing of Jason Cummings.










Leaves us as a legend. Wish him all the best in the championship.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Seems a bit too much for Klaasen, who is pretty average.


FFS why couldn't you tell Ronald Koeman and Steve Walsh this expert opinion a couple of days ago before they signed him!?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> FFS why couldn't you tell Ronald Koeman and Steve Walsh this expert opinion a couple of days ago before they signed him!?


dont no em m8


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Sandro has completed his Everton medical and just waiting to be announced.

Gylfi and Keane are Everton's next targets :banderas


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Dani Alves to City...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Not surprised Alves wants to leave those bottling cowards, he's told Dybala he should leave as well :bosque


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

What Donnarumma did is really shitty. Even as an Inter fan, I feel sorry for Milan. They put so much faith in such a youngster, offered him so much (more than money), gave him a chance to shine and he still backstabbed him. I hope he realizes his mistake, but it will already be too late.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sunday Mirror is saying Chelsea are trying to hijack our deal for Alvaro Morata.

Also, Sky Sources are saying West Ham are trying to sign Olivier Giroud (they've got no chance)


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

West Ham in trying to sign a player who will never come to them, in order to look like they have ambition shocker.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Of course they are

Woodward will no doubt be too distracted by the Ronaldo nonsense.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Soooooooo Salah can't wait, it's never too late to sign on the dotted liiiiiiiiiiine. His soooooul is with Liverpool, so don't look back in anger, you had a good season.

'Supposed' to be pretty much complete now.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876510705834438656
Until the ink dries I'm not biting


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:bosque


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Punkhead said:


> What Donnarumma did is really shitty. Even as an Inter fan, I feel sorry for Milan. They put so much faith in such a youngster, offered him so much (more than money), gave him a chance to shine and he still backstabbed him. I hope he realizes his mistake, but it will already be too late.


imo he's doing exactly what he needs to do which is move away from that garbage league as soon as possible.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877214612122464257
Still not complete tho but he's in England for a medical supposedly. Price seems to be close to £40m with add ons. I just hope he can bring some of his form from last year.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I reckon it's complete, but he's the one of the worst sources you could have used, Brock.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:mj2 Duly noted

Was just reading the Echo and it was on there lol.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Will be interested to see him though. He didn't get a fair shot at Chelsea (like a lot of other players under Mourinho). I do think he is a player that needs a lot of space to be dangerous, so when you're up against the midtable teams and the relegation battlers, I won't be surprised if he doesn't help your problems that you have already. But I expect a lot better than what we saw at Chelsea.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I read about City 'monitoring' Aubameyang yesterday and laughed.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

He's certainly got pace to burn and the season he's just had, it's certainly a promising signing for us. But as you say, it's how he and indeed us as a team adapt to the games where teams sit deep. That's what's costing us so many points. Well and our defence but nothing new there.

I'd love us to go get Auba but that's unlikely with others probably involved in the bidding. I'd certainly like us to sign a striker.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's probably 99.9% BS, but if the 0.1% occurs and we get Lewandowski... Well the pants are coming off. That's all I gotta say.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah I read those rumors today saying he's not happy with Carlo as he didn't win the golden boot. Still, find it unlikely he'll leave Bayern.

See us linked with Auba again today. Can't see that happening either.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877517732908060673


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Do West Ham really have no chance for Giroud? They're an upper-midtable club and none of the other top seven teams would be able to guarantee him to start every game, which he wants. Add to that he's 31 at the start of the season, so he'd hardly cost squillions.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> It's probably 99.9% BS, but if the 0.1% occurs and we get Lewandowski... Well the pants are coming off. That's all I gotta say.


keep the pants on :lewa


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Brock said:


> Yeah I read those rumors today saying he's not happy with Carlo as he didn't win the golden boot. Still, find it unlikely he'll leave Bayern.
> 
> See us linked with Auba again today. Can't see that happening either.


Oh the Aubameyang teasing :cry At least the Salah deal should be finalised.
DM and STR are a bonus. I'm just waiting for that CB and LB.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Goku said:


> keep the pants on :lewa


He's shit and I never really wanted him, tbh :armfold


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Salah's medical tomorrow FINALLY wens3

CB, LB and CM are reported to be Klopp's priority for the rest of the window. I'd love it if we got a striker in as well. I like Firmino but he's not clinical, we get a lot of goals through out the team, would be great to add a 20 goal a season striker to add to that. If by some miracle Sturridge stays injury free then we have that striker in the squad already.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rugrat said:


> Do West Ham really have no chance for Giroud? They're an upper-midtable club and none of the other top seven teams would be able to guarantee him to start every game, which he wants. Add to that he's 31 at the start of the season, so he'd hardly cost squillions.


I'd say they've got no chance. I mean, Giroud is the latest in the list of strikers West Ham are being linked with this summer. And he's likely to want European Football too, something West Ham don't have this upcoming season.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Masked One said:


> Oh the Aubameyang teasing :cry At least the Salah deal should be finalised.
> DM and STR are a bonus. I'm just waiting for that CB and LB.





Jaxx said:


> Salah's medical tomorrow FINALLY wens3
> 
> CB, LB and CM are reported to be Klopp's priority for the rest of the window. I'd love it if we got a striker in as well. I like Firmino but he's not clinical, we get a lot of goals through out the team, would be great to add a 20 goal a season striker to add to that. If by some miracle Sturridge stays injury free then we have that striker in the squad already.


Salah _should_ be confirmed tomorrow. Finally.

I'm glad Klopp has identified the DM position tbh. Been saying for ages we need a proper DM who can control the game and protect the defence. CB/LB are also high priorities. All sorts of names of course being banded about. Even Van Dijk again has been linked.

Mendy would be wonderful at LB but price might be too high for us to spend on that position tbh. Tierney and Robertson are the other two being linked.

Keita (Red Bull) looking unlikely now that they UEFA have allowed Leipzig into the CL.

And I definitely want us to sign a striker. Firmino is class but can be inconsistent. Origi can be an impact player but has too many dire games for my liking and although Sturridge is still one of the best goalscorers in the league, we don't know how many games we are going to get from him.

Auba would be a FANTASTIC, dream signing, but I just can't see us pulling it off. Lacazette also would be great but he'd probably go elsewhere.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Brock said:


> Salah _should_ be confirmed tomorrow. Finally.
> 
> I'm glad Klopp has identified the DM position tbh. Been saying for ages we need a proper DM who can control the game and protect the defence. CB/LB are also high priorities. All sorts of names of course being banded about. Even Van Dijk again has been linked.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am still a fan of Studge but they should sell them (only) if they decide to buy a new striker.

They've also made a failed bid for Koulibaly according to various sources.
Some other names that have dropped were Ruben Neves and Zeca.


Just in: "_Borussia Dortmund want Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang’s future 
sorted by the end of July, reports SportBild. The Gabon international, last 
season’s topscorer in German, has been linked with Paris Saint-Germain 
and Liverpool among others. However, keen not to be left short at the start 
of next season, Dortmund want the striker’s future resolved and insist if no 
deal can be struck by the end of next month he will be staying in Germany._"

Source: Sky Sports/ The Bild


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Unless he really wants to play for Klopp again and IF we are interested in him........I still can't see it happening tbh.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Tammy Abraham going to Swansea on loan.

We've rejected an £11m offer for Moreno from Napoli. We want at least £15m it seems. Can't we just use him to get Koulibaly :klopp


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I think Rafa may be pissed he's not going to be signing Tammy Abraham. I read a few weeks back Newcastle were leading the chase for him, and now, Swansea are.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

@Brock

Salah deal is complete.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877972483462377472
One signing down. Glad it's finally been done.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Marotta says Juve have received a substantial offer for Sandro and he can leave if he wishes too. If we get him, that's ridiculously good LWB depth with him and Alonso.

Team is shaping up to look like:

Courtois
Azpi Luiz Cahill
Moses Kante Bakayoko Sandro
Pedro Hazard
Lukaku​
Still think we need to bring in a CB, which would then push Azpi to RWB and Moses as cover. That CB could very well be Christensen. We also need a starting right attacker to push Pedro to depth. Espeically with no Hazard for the first month or so. Unless we go 3-5-2 for a bit, with Cesc coming in for Pedro and Batshuayi starting up top with the new striker/Lukaku. Because although the Kante/Bakayoko tandem should be strong and very mobile, there is no creativity or goals there really.

Things to ponder at least :hmmm


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

According to what I read earlier, the Mirror are saying we're going to be buying Fabinho from Monaco.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877978766156476416
:banderas


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Joel said:


> Marotta says Juve have received a substantial offer for Sandro and he can leave if he wishes too. If we get him, that's ridiculously good LWB depth with him and Alonso.
> 
> Team is shaping up to look like:
> 
> ...


Have you forgot about Kurt Zouma? I think Conte will probably loan out Christensen again too.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seems Matic is off to United. Lol. Look, he isn't terrible. We've won two league titles with him being a regular in the most important part of the field. His 2014 year for the club was extrodinary and he looked like he was going to reach world class level. But after the 5-3 loss at Spurs and when he got sent off for having the nerve to have his leg nearly snapped in half by Barnes, he seemed to have forgotten how to play football. He was one of the worst players in our terrible season a couple of years ago. The season just gone he had both good and bad moments.

An ok player, but United can do better than just "ok".




Even Flow said:


> Have you forgot about Kurt Zouma? I think Conte will probably loan out Christensen again too.


I think it's likely to be the other way around. Christensen has played in a back 3 for Monchengladbach and has impressed very much over the two years he has been there. He was always expected to be a big hit at Chelsea and his time could and possibly should be now.

Zouma just doesn't look good enough on the ball to play in a 3. It is really upsetting as he looked like the future for sure. A loan before the World Cup maybe best for him.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Zouma has been linked to a loan move away. Van Dijk also being linked again with Chelsea, today.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

don't want Matic at all. hope it's just tabloid rubbish and nothing more :hoganutd


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

PSG clinging on to Verratti when he clearly wants to leave is embarrassing. You don't become an elite club by keeping players who want to leave.

Look at some of the players Juventus and Atletico have let go in the last few years who wanted to leave - Costa, Falcao, Turan, Miranda, De Gea, Tevez, Pirlo, Vidal, Coman, Pogba, Alves off the top of my head, yet they've still shared the last 4 Champions League runners-up medals between them. PSG have got nowhere near that even with Verratti.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for the updates. I'm honestly pretty sick of the transfer media circus after 20 years of watching football. Now i skip all the rumours, assume every piece of news is a work until the transfer is confirmed.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Like the look of the new striker Wagner just brought in. Good worker, tall, potent finisher, experienced in top competitions. And he's Belgian.

Hopefully, the "It's always a Belgian" stereotype rings true for us this season.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I must have imagined Jose throwing matic under the bus in that interview about 18 months ago then.

Odd story, would be an ever more odd signing.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Cliffy said:


> I must have imagined Jose throwing matic under the bus in that interview about 18 months ago then.
> 
> Odd story, would be an ever more odd signing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


United have apparently bid 50 million euro on Fabinho (according to the very reliable Di Marzio) and he seems to want to come.

I've watched 2 or 3 matches of his and I can't properly judge him off them, but fans creaming themselves over him has got me excited I must say.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Fabinho brehs


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

would much prefer Fabinho tbh


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ogden saying Matic to United is almost done.

No fucking idea what we're doing. Terrible signing.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Ogden saying Matic to United is almost done.
> 
> No fucking idea what we're doing. Terrible signing.


Matic & Fellani... Dream mid :done


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Wtf, nah fuck that lol keep him Chelski


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He's nowhere near as bad as you lot are making out. I'd rather see other players bought but I'm not overly disappointed.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

wkdsoul said:


> Matic & Fellani... Dream mid :done


ugh imagine that :hoganutd


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

nevermind, wrong thread


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vader said:


> He's nowhere near as bad as you lot are making out. I'd rather see other players bought but I'm not overly disappointed.


Nah he's proper shit.

Fellaini will doom him to the bench pretty swiftly. Bless him.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

40m. :jose 

Joel fully erect no doubt.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I would be properly gutted if we were signing Matic for 40m. Does this mean United won't be pursuing Fabinho?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jaxx said:


> I would be properly gutted if we were signing Matic for 40m. Does this mean United won't be pursuing Fabinho?


Definitely think we need another midfielder regardless. I'd feel slightly better about Matic if we signed Fabinho too and let them compete for places.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Are Monaco really going to sell Fabinho and Bakayoko in the same window?

Matic is hot garbage, will no doubt look better than he actually is in a defensive minded Mourinho team though.

Bakayoko will thrive in the prem, he's a physical presence and covers a lot of ground / gets up and down the pitch a lot, which is what most English fans want out of a midfielder.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> Are Monaco really going to sell Fabinho and Bakayoko in the same window?
> 
> Matic is hot garbage, will no doubt look better than he actually is in a defensive minded Mourinho team though.
> 
> Bakayoko will thrive in the prem, he's a physical presence and covers a lot of ground / gets up and down the pitch a lot, which is what most English fans want out of a midfielder.


Bouhafsi, who's very reliable says Fabinho is still a priority for us, but PSG are interested too (Possibly linked to OPERATION VERRATTI).

Monaco have been accustomed to fire sales in recent years so I think if the money's right they'll sell anyone.

English press are totally adamant there's nothing to it, two of the most reputable foreign journalists say we're in for him. Bizarre.

I'm still not hugely convinced by Bakayoko, always felt he was a lesser player than Fabinho at least. Still quite raw but has potential, not sure he's a great compliment to Kante though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Well we need a DM now it appears Keita isn't available.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Bouhafsi, who's very reliable says Fabinho is still a priority for us, but PSG are interested too (Possibly linked to OPERATION VERRATTI).
> 
> Monaco have been accustomed to fire sales in recent years so I think if the money's right they'll sell anyone.
> 
> ...


Bouhafsi has been all over OPERATION VERRATTI as well :banderas

English press are usually last to anything, they just don't have the relationships with the media that clubs in Italy/Spain/France/Germany do.

Fabinho makes sense for Man Utd as well, though he's nothing like Andre Gomes who United apparently went for.

Agreed on Bakayoko, too similar to Kante imo. Lots of guile and strength, not so much finesse or quality with the ball.

Spurs linked with Alena :hoganbarca :hoganbarca :hoganbarca


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

haribo said:


> 40m. :jose
> 
> Joel fully erect no doubt.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Brock said:


> Well we need a DM now it appears Keita isn't available.


keita is not a dm.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Goku said:


> keita is not a dm.


:klopp


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

He could play as a 6 I suppose, but in pool's team, his best position would be in front of the 6 (Can/Hendo) and just behind the 10 (Lallana). Probably push Wijnaldum to the bench.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

We've zero chance if getting him anyway tbh. Leipzig don't have to sell and are adamant he's staying. He does have a 55m Euro release clause that comes into effect next season apparently, but he'll probably be at Bayern or elsewhere.

Us being linked with the Ox again today instead. That rumor is not going anywhere and we do seem to be fully interested in him. I've just never been a big fan of his.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Jermaine Pennant training with Hibs.

:lbjwut


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Borini expected to sign for Milan.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879982560570421249


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

If we see a Fellaini/Matic midfield partnership :trips5


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Auba being linked with a move to China. What a waste that would be.

Never really thought we'd have a realistic chance of getting him tbh, plus it does look like Klopp isn't buying any centre forwards.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Brock, I'm gonna need you and CSG to decide between yourselves about which of you two is gonna be our resident negative Liverpool fan on here. Two of you guys is one too many 

Otherwise, I'm gonna have to raise my own positivity to balance you guys out, and we all saw how obnoxious I was when I did that during the 13/14 season :mj


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

DA said:


> Brock, I'm gonna need you and CSG to decide between yourselves about which of you two is gonna be our resident negative Liverpool fan on here. Two of you guys is one too many
> 
> Otherwise, I'm gonna have to raise my own positivity to balance you guys out, and we all saw how obnoxious I was when I did that during the 13/14 season :mj


ill slide in with some positivity when we have more to be postive about mate, we still need to fill a few positions and if pierres really going to China and we haven't even tried ill be really disappointed


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Can we sign Fabinho please


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't really see how Auba was ever get-able for Pool, if he leaves Dortmund it will either be to a top club or goes for a massive pay day.

Why not bid 40 million for Alcacer instead, a young, skillful centre forward who moves the ball quickly and also can hold up the ball very well, and is miles better than Origi to boot? Would compliment Liverpool's array of quality attacking mids nicely :armfold

Gonna have to refer Klopp back to post #5 in this thread :hoganbarca


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Seb said:


> Don't really see how Auba was ever get-able for Pool, if he leaves Dortmund it will either be to a top club or goes for a massive pay day.
> 
> Why not bid 40 million for Alcacer instead, a young, skillful centre forward who moves the ball quickly and also can hold up the ball very well, and is miles better than Origi to boot? Would compliment Liverpool's array of quality attacking mids nicely :armfold
> 
> Gonna have to refer Klopp back to post #5 in this thread :hoganbarca


Wouldn't mind Alcacer but unfortunately we won't be signing a striker this season which disappoints me to be honest because we need an out and out striker on the pitch to beat the so called lesser teams in the league. I love Firmino but he's not gonna score 20+ goals next season either is anybody else in our team unless Sturridge can stay healthy which is a laughable thought.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

40M for Matic? Hmmm...can't say it's an awful decision but United have a lot of better options.

Is Radja Nainggolan likely to happen as well? I hear Matic was the alt option to Nainggolan, so is that deal unlikely atm?

United being linked with a ton of names, Fabinho, Morata, Marquinhos, Rodriguez, Perisic. Just make something official already. Can't handle the wait anymore.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Defoe officially joins Bournemouth.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Danny Graham being linked to us on loan. Would be some signing.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bournemouth just spent 20 MILLION on NATHAN AKE

yes, NATHAN AKE. wtf


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, they underpaid.

They better be a buy back clause in that contract.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Meh we really are just in the next level of transfer fees, doesn't even feel worth getting shocked over anymore :lol



DA said:


> Brock, I'm gonna need you and CSG to decide between yourselves about which of you two is gonna be our resident negative Liverpool fan on here. Two of you guys is one too many
> 
> Otherwise, I'm gonna have to raise my own positivity to balance you guys out, and we all saw how obnoxious I was when I did that during the 13/14 season :mj


I Mean.....



BigDaveBatista said:


> ill slide in with some positivity when we have more to be postive about mate, we still need to fill a few positions and if pierres really going to China and we haven't even tried ill be really disappointed


:draper2

Plus i like to consider myself more of a realist than a negative nancy. Feeling that way made the 13/14 season pain hurt that little bit less :mj2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

DA said:


> Brock, I'm gonna need you and CSG to decide between yourselves about which of you two is gonna be our resident negative Liverpool fan on here. Two of you guys is one too many
> 
> Otherwise, I'm gonna have to raise my own positivity to balance you guys out, and we all saw how obnoxious I was when I did that during the 13/14 season :mj


Yers are pyar tosh, no wonder you're all negative


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Paul Joyce saying Liverpool are ready to offer a club record bid for Naby Keita. Promised myself I wouldn't get my hopes up ffs :terry1


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jaxx said:


> Paul Joyce saying Liverpool are ready to offer a club record bid for Naby Keita. Promised myself I wouldn't get my hopes up ffs :terry1


Yeah despite this, it seems unlikely IMO (I've got CGS's realism hat on here). I know money talks and who knows, a huge offer might tempt Leipzig despite them not needing or really wanting the money. But they seem determined to keep him for at least another year. Plus, he was asked about moving clubs and Liverpool weren't on the three he named. Could mean nothing but.

Plus next year it'll be more difficult in getting him as he's apparently got a €55m release clause then and I'm sure Bayern et all will be in for him by then.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

80 mil euros is hard to turn down. I would sell and reinvest in 2 starters if I were leipzig, a CB and a CM.

I doubt we'll ever be in for keita. We'll get Goretzka next summer plus we have vidal and renato who are very similar players.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

If we want him we pay premium this season because we have literally no chance next season with his reported release clause, there will undoubtedly be a better team in for him next season.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Both Gabriele Marcotti and Lee Price (German football journalist) both say that we've already agreed personal terms for Keita and that it's just the fee to agree, which could obviously be an obstacle.

I mean it _Could_ happen, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880775577766154240
:bosque


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't think I've seen Naby Keita before, but according to wikipedia, he's described as being similar to both Kante and Deco. Pretty mental considering Kante and Deco are two of the least similar midfielders I can think of. So either this dude is insanely good both defensively and offensively or wikipedia is full of shit.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Impoliter said:


> I don't think I've seen Naby Keita before, but according to wikipedia, he's described as being similar to both Kante and Deco. Pretty mental considering Kante and Deco are two of the least similar midfielders I can think of. So either this dude is insanely good both defensively and offensively or wikipedia is full of shit.


I keep thinking hes a right back, in every article its Keita - RB Leipzig :lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Deulofeu confirmed for €12 million, days after a bunch of 'reputable' journos said it wouldn't happen :banderas

Now to ship out Turan to Arsenal for double that please :villa


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WE KEITA BAYBEEEE :banderas

And now it's time for me to will Aubameyang to Liverpool into existence


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

It's a shame he's leaving but Koeman never seemed to rate him and he couldn't last more than 60 minutes so was never going to be a consistent starter.

He's behind Lennon who is currently in a mental ward and would just be on the bench so whatever, good riddance...









































:hogan I miss him already :hogan 

Farewell, Barca Lad :mj2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Barca could have given me the €12m if they were so intent on just throwing it in the bin.

If these reports are true that Conte wants Belotti, but is having Lukaku forced on him instead...


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

So Arsenal getting Lacasweat? Damn 

Can we wrap up Morata & Fabinho???????


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If we sign shitty Rudiger :maury

A lot of talk that Santos is renewing with Juve. Talks of Chalobah rejecting an extension and wants to go to Watford (the youngsters have wizened to Chelsea's BS) and not sure how true, but rumours of Chelsea wanting to get a PL loan for Christensen.

This is going to be a dumpster fire. Buckle up.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Jamaican said:


> So Arsenal getting Lacasweat? Damn
> 
> Can we wrap up Morata & Fabinho???????


The black giroud

Not phased at all

Am a bit worried about the morata deal. Get it done ed ffs. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I think Koeman is stuck in Gerard deulofeu as Barcelona have buy back clause inserted in contract so Everton can't do anything about it.

Henry Onyekuru is an unknown quantity as a player , he scored 22 goals in first season in Belgian First Division A. However scoring 22 goals in 1 season doesn't make you a premier league player as some the top scores in the Belgian First Division A moved to bigger club and bigger league and moved back to Belgian League as they had reached their level. I personally would have gone a more proven striker , who has scorned on a regular basis not a 1 season Wonder.

Sandro Ramirez was an ex Barcelona academy player so has potential to be good purchase at just under £6,000,000.

Michael Kean is a good purchase as he is an England international and has years left at center back . Furthermore Koeman being one of the top Centre backs over the last 30 years will help improve Keans on the ball ability . 

Personally I would have loved to seen John Stones stay at Everton to learn from Koeman.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*With Lacazette almost certainly heading for the Emirates will Arsenal finally manage that elusive Trafford Treble; Community Shield, League Cup & Europa League








*


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Lacazette is a very good player, but he's not World Class. Paying in excess of 50M for a player that isn't World Class feels wrong.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Rudiger to chelsea done according to Di Marzio

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I don't even care anymore.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

HE FUCKING HAS OZIL IN HIS TOP 5 PLAYERS OF ALL TIME AND I'M SUPPOSED TO SUPPORT THIS SHIT?!

WE SOLD A HOMEGROWN DEFENDER WITH HIGH POTENTIAL TODAY AND WE HAVE SIGNED THIS ABSOLUTE NUMPTY, WHO DEFENDS LIKE A PENGUIN ON ACID.

LOOK AT HIM:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

farhanc said:


> Hello I think Koeman is stuck in Gerard deulofeu as Barcelona have buy back clause inserted in contract so Everton can't do anything about it.
> 
> Henry Onyekuru is an unknown quantity as a player , he scored 22 goals in first season in Belgian First Division A. However scoring 22 goals in 1 season doesn't make you a premier league player as some the top scores in the Belgian First Division A moved to bigger club and bigger league and moved back to Belgian League as they had reached their level. I personally would have gone a more proven striker , who has scorned on a regular basis not a 1 season Wonder.
> 
> ...


Onyekuru is being loaned straight to Anderlecht to gain some further experience for this season.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

PSG after Fabinho, fuck off man


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

We were looking at him, but Chelsea have signed Ethan Ampadu from Exeter. Highly rated 16 year old.










With a name and haircut like that, he's gotta be a star. :cozy


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bet he can't wait to play for Vitesse.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

And then be sold to Bournemouth if he's lucky.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fair play to chelsea

Always get business done quick.

Takes us 18 months to complete a transfer. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Imagine if Joel supported Liverpool. Or worse yet a team like Newcastle :argh:*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That would be better, as I would have accepted that we were shit a long time ago and have no expectations.

But with Chelsea now especially after winning a title, you start thinking, "sweet, now the foundation is set, let's build a squad to challenge in Europe". And then they sign Antonio Rudiger...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881131578780401664
Reaaaaaaaaaaaly???????

Jorge Mendes at work again. But didn't Neves have a fallout with Santo last season?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Wolves >>>>>>>>



Joel said:


> That would be better, as I would have accepted that we were shit a long time ago and have no expectations.
> 
> But with Chelsea now especially after winning a title, you start thinking, "sweet, now the foundation is set, let's build a squad to challenge in Europe". *And then they sign Antonio Rudiger...*


& Willy Caballero


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Caballero is fine. Quality back up keepers are hard to score when you are signing them exactly for that role. So to get one who can be good on his day and has Premier League experience will have to do. The fact that we have 3 foreign keepers is weird though. We're a team that doesn't have many homegrown players, so keepers unnecessarily taking up those spots aren't very practical. Maybe we'll not register Eduardo though (if we need the spot for an outfield player).


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

if Reuben Neves signs for Wolves :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This window has been a total shit show.

Less than 10 days from our first pre-season game and we have one signing done. The guy we're about to sign is actually garbage. This time last year we had Bailly and Ibra done with Mkhi essentially there as well. Pogba was also clearly in the works and only the Euro's was causing delay.

There was clearly no real contingency plan for Griezmann. We're dicking around with Morata and will end up overspending because Madrid know we've no choice but to sign him. We've been priced out of the Perisic deal and again look fucking lost in terms of a plan B. Not sure what the fuck happened with Fabinho but that's looking dead in the water too. Rivals may be slow in getting their business done but you can see their targets are attainable (Sanchez, Lacazette, Keita, Lukaku etc)- The guys we've clearly been after aren't coming. At this rate City will absolutely piss the league.

Meanwhile Rooney still collects a wage and an injured fat bastard is still our left back. Nice.

Woodward can get fucked after this window. Useless cunt. Mourinho can't escape blame either. A fucking shambles.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Been fucking awful so far for us

I did want us to sign a CB 1st before anything else, I just didn't expect us to just dick about after it

Pull your finger out your ass Ed, make things happen.

Morata, Perisic, Fabinho at the least.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

im fairly surprised Chelsea let ake go to get the lad from roma tbh, akes got all the tools to be a great defender 

the shite are quietly going about their business and adding some talent, not sure on sandro though for me that screams foreigner who won't find his feet in English conditions 

bit slow from everyone in the top 6 outside city so far


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

City only top 6 team making any real moves? I guess it's just a coincidence that this is the case whilst Kiz is Transfer Thread Commissioner :mj

Kiz, plz let our teams do things too

I know that we signed Salah, but the Liverpool twitter account bombarded us with so many Salah-related tweets that I've begun to dislike the guy and need another signing asap


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Fuck me I'll be getting the noose out this season if you miserable mongs carry on.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Vader said:


> Fuck me I'll be getting the noose out this season if you miserable mongs carry on.


exactly. transfer window still has TWO MONTHS to go


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Vader said:


> Fuck me I'll be getting the noose out this season if you miserable mongs carry on.


dont get our hopes up


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

:fist


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:lewa


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:vader


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881566366691622913
unsure if this is a reliable account (its a twitter itk so unlikely) but most papers are reporting mcgeady will follow Grayson to us so i'd still expect it to go through. 4.5 seems steep though, be surprised if we just throw that at them as our first bid when the general consensus on our budget is £20m and our squad is really threadbare. Was one of Prestons best players last season and we badly need quality wide players (amongst plenty other positions) so seems like a no brainer


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I think I heard (during Ireland pre-game analysis) that he has been playing behind the striker for Preston, so maybe expect more of the same if true :hmm:


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

McGeady being sold for £4.5m apparently, Sandro signed for £5m :banderas

Michael Keane having his medical tomorrow and a fee of £25m agreed :banderas 

Signing West Ham's number 1 target in Onyekuru and loaning him out for a laugh :banderas 

Paul Joyce says that Everton want Giroud, who is now West Ham's next target according to other papers :banderas


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Giroud would be a brilliant signing for Everton.



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

reports linking phil with an 87m move to psg


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

My SCATHING criticism of this window seems to have been on point. With Jose's man Duncan Castles saying he's FEWMIN with the shambles that has been this transfer window, Guardian reporting it too. Meanwhile that pencil shaped cunt Woodward is in New Zealand watching the fucking rugby.

Can’t wait until we panic buy that Belotti fucker in August only for him to flop spectacularly. Classic Ed.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Remember Titi?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881814998238072832
HE KNOWS HE KNOWS :cozy
































































:fingerscrossed


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Apparently VVD is set to hand in a request to force a move to the reds


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

John Terry officially signs for the scum.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Brock said:


> Remember Titi?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881814998238072832
> ...



FROM WHAT I'M LED TO BELIEVE

translation

I HAVE NO IDEA WTF IS GOING ON BUT HERE'S MY MEANINGLESS OPINION

:kobe


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Renegade™;68667778 said:


> FROM WHAT I'M LED TO BELIEVE
> 
> translation
> 
> ...


Rumors 101  Pinches of salt.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Brock said:


> Remember Titi?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881814998238072832
> ...


Tbf anyone would believe that with all the reliable reports coming out recently. It's safe to say Keita wants to join Liverpool, Liverpool want Keita, Liverpool will make a big bid for Keita. What happens next is anyone's guess.

EDIT: RB Leipzig haven't included Keita in their kit launch :CENA


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

We Lejeune now :cozy

He came from La Liga so he must be ace :cozy


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881890519273656320
Keane had his medical today and should be announced whenever the club feels like it.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Green Light said:


> We Lejeune now :cozy
> 
> He came from La Liga so he must be ace :cozy


Dunno, city had him 2 seasons ago, and our track record with cbs is naff


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

wkdsoul said:


> Dunno, city had him 2 seasons ago, and our track record with cbs is naff


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Terry to Villa is pretty interesting. Got to love him putting the 'I could never bare to face Chelsea' spin on it when the reality is he probably knows he won't cope too well in the high pressing intensity in the Premier League now.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

DA said:


> I think I heard (during Ireland pre-game analysis) that he has been playing behind the striker for Preston, so maybe expect more of the same if true :hmm:


I believe he was their player of the season, and i saw him putting quite a few crosses in for jordan hugill (who we've also been linked to and we're badly in need of a striker) so if we can get both of those for reasonable fees i'd consider that a good start

Joel Asoro says he'd rather stay here too to try and force his way into the senior Sweden squad for the world cup which is good cause Arsenal and Everton have been linked this summer and really we should be giving him minutes considering he's probably the brightest prospect in our u23s now


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Donarumma staying

Everton got Keane


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Utd get 25% of the Keane fee too don't they.

Maybe they can use that in paying Rooney off :cozy


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Donnarumma has become ridiculously overrated.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Probably the best teenage keeper since Casillas. Possibly better. Of course he still has a way to go yet, but his potential is unreal.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Edinburgh City have signed Craig Thomson, previously not-imprisoned-but-probably-should-have-been for child sex offences

It'll be his first senior club (not counting those two brief loan spells in Lithuania) since his conviction, but should he even have been allowed to restart his career?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/40495870 lul 

& 45 mil for Lacasweat


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Some nice pieces of business from Huddersfield today. Ince has tons of experience for his age yet still has unlocked potential which I hope he can unlock with us. Palmer was great last season and it's great to get one of the loanees back from last season and he was one of the best ones. And Danny Williams was the best player on the pitch at the playoffs at Wembley so that's a top notch signing. He's a hard worker and that's the kind of player we need this season.

As of now the I can see our starting 11 being Lossl, Smith, Schindler, Hefele, Lowe, Williams, Mooy, Kachunga, Ince, VLP and Depoitre and then have guys like Wells, Palmer, Quaner and Hogg on the bench. I'm really happy with that kind of depth, especially with how effective Palmer and Quaner can be late in a game. Although if we sign Mounie, I can see Wells getting relegated to cup duty but I don't think we should sell him. He's a great character for the team and he's a very talented striker too. All we really need now is another centre-back and maybe another left mid but it's not that essential. We're starting to look like a legit team now and it's fantastic.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm not convinced on Lacazette, but I rather see my team splash £45m on him than £100m on Lukaku, which we appear to be in the process of doing.

Still not sure why Conte doesn't seemed interested in Belotti. He has so much more to his game than Lukaku and scored more goals than him. *Sigh*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Surprised you haven't tried hijacking morata since we're dragging our feet.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Clever move by Arsenal getting the Lacazette deal done just before Alexis announces he is not signing a new deal and he wants out. 1 step forward and 2 steps back imo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cliffy said:


> Surprised you haven't tried hijacking morata since we're dragging our feet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


TBf, Madrid are taking the piss with their valuation for their second choice striker who until this season had never scored 10 league goals in a season.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

If Lacazette is worth 45M in the current market, I can see why Madrid think Morata is worth 60M.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Djibril Cisse has decided put an end to his two-year retirement to join Swiss third division side Yverdon Sport FC.

:WTF

Wish him luck.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We've had another bid for Perisic rejected. £39m.

I'm one of the few United fans that really want him but the price is getting ridiculous for a 28 year old. Think we should move on to other targets.

Hopefully Rooney out and Morata in by weeks end. Will be good progress.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah I wouldn't go higher for Perisic, really good player but not worth more than that, even in today's market. I mean Salah went for 35m or thereabouts so :xabi3


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Don't know how reliable this is, but goal.com is reporting we've had a €80m bid for Morata rejected. Real apparently are holding out for €90m, which if it's the case, is a joke.

Seeing as Inter are taking the piss too, with their valuation of Perisic, i'd move onto someone else.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Vastly overpaying for pogba is coming back to bite us in the arse. 

We should def move on from perisic.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello anyone have any thoughts on Wayne Rooney and Olivier Giroud going to Everton ?

I think if Rooney is free transfer and wages are ok( either the Wayne's wage demand is low so the club can pay it fully or Manchester United pay part of wages).

Olivier Giroud on the other hand is a proven goalscorer regularly scoring in premier league and with Rooney can help Ramirez acclimatise to the premier league if they both sign for Everton.

If these player are not who you want sign for Everton then who would you get instead ?

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Giroud would be a great signing for you. Rooney, as long as he's not a centre mid will be good for Everton as well. He's not played regularly for a while though so it's hard to tell how far he's actually regressed.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Rooney's agent met Bill Kenwright today at :ken's office. 

By all accounts it is done and dusted but things can still change and he'll decide to just collect his wage from United but pretty confident he'll be an Everton player again.

I'm excited to see him again for Everton, if he's good enough for Ronald Koeman and Steve Walsh, I can't complain too much and Moshiri views him as a high profile name to boost shirt sales and such. 

It's a long season and with cup games and hopefully a long European run this year, we need as many options we can get.










:hmm:


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

May have been harsh on giroud with my black giroud comment earlier.

Poor sexy Olivier though, hounded out by those arsenalfantv mongs. :mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

imagine the muppets rejoicing if Rooney does go to Everton

I get he's declined and all but still, imagining us without him is weird after such a long time, perhaps even a little :hoganutd


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> imagine the muppets rejoicing if Rooney does go to Everton
> 
> I get he's declined and all but still, imagining us without him is weird after such a long time, perhaps even a little :hoganutd


Yes. Infact, you could edit this post:



Cliffy said:


> Poor sexy Olivier though, hounded out by those arsenalfantv mongs. :mj2


to look like this:




Cliffy said:


> Poor rugged Wayne though, hounded out by those fulltimedevils mongs. :mj2


:armfold


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Renegade™;68724266 said:


> imagine the muppets rejoicing if Rooney does go to Everton
> 
> I get he's declined and all but still, imagining us without him is weird after such a long time, perhaps even a little :hoganutd


I'm still recovering from the shirt sponsor changing from Sharp to Vodafone tbh. With Rooney, I think as soon as he's gone we can start forgetting the last few seasons and remember the magnificent beast of a player he used to be. There'll always be a few who hate him for the contract bollocks from before, but IDGAF abut that anymore. Everybody gotta make their money etc. Good luck to him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rooney is fucking garbage. Actually wouldn’t be one of the better player in the Championship. Don’t let any amount of revisionism or nostalgia erase how just brutal he has been for the last 3 years. He should be a good influence on the squad, but that’s about it.

Sorry Farhan. LOLMOZ.

We LUKAKU soon. Also MORATA soon. Get them both and score all the goals. Actually don’t want Lukaku at all but fucking over Chelsea is always fun.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow. We're getting Lukaku NOT Morata. According to big Simon Stone he was our top target all along.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882889928752996352


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:lmao 

What the actual fuck?

Well at least Rooney's shocking touch has been replaced.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

£75m for Lukaku. What the fuck :lmao


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

75 fucking million :jet7

40m on Matic :jet7


Take me now Lord


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I do wonder if we've got any secondary targets as I don't think we'll be getting Keita tbh. Leipzig just seem very stubborn no matter how high the price.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

75 mil for Lukaku is a fair price in my opinion. Scored 26 goals while playing for Everton last season, if Kane is worth 100 mil, then 75 mil for Lukaku makes sense. I'm well happy with that. Would be happy with Morata too, but yeah, I'm satisfied. Not to mention, Woody sent Perez packing.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So Barca isn't getting Verrati, Dembele, Ceballos or Theo Hernandez :lol

WTF are we getting this summer..... Madrid at this point are buying players just so we don't get them.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ace said:


> So Barca isn't getting Verrati, Dembele, Ceballos or Theo Hernandez :lol
> 
> WTF are we getting this summer..... Madrid at this point are buying players just so we don't get them.


Your pockets aren't that deep. You're going to have to rely on Messi and call up some kids from the academy. Who knows what's going to happen to Spanish clubs once Messi and Ronaldo hang-up the boots. Winter is coming.

:reigns


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God Movement said:


> Your pockets aren't that deep. You're going to have to rely on Messi and call up some kids from the academy. Who knows what's going to happen to Spanish clubs once Messi and Ronaldo hang-up the boots. Winter is coming.
> 
> :reigns


 It's BS, Messi has outplayed Ronaldo the last two years but has lost out because his team hasn't won trophies.

Says it all when the majority of the planet still considers Messi the best footballer on the planet despite Ronaldo winning the last and the next Ballon d'ors.

Messi almost single handily won us the league last season...


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882888307109240832


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882901004211113984


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:wtf2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882689001253203968
:lol


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Shoulda just did 30 mil & Rooney or some shit lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Jamaican said:


> Shoulda just did 30 mil & Rooney or some shit lol


You're kidding. Rooney isn't worth any more than 10 million. His wages were a nightmare. Legend for sure, but happy to see the back of him.

Romelu is here. It'll all be fine.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882899245128454144


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882908832883757056


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sky Sources reporting that it is agreed but also that it isn't.

Classic them.

Really fucking hate transfer windows. Get a player a I don't even want, start convincing myself he'll actually work out, then it's no longer done. Either announce the guy or fuck off.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Until the player's holding the shirt, I won't believe anything.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Rugrat said:


> Until the player's holding the shirt, I won't believe anything.


Not even then :mj


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Irish Jet said:


> Sky Sources reporting that it is agreed but also that it isn't.
> 
> Classic them.
> 
> Really fucking hate transfer windows. Get a player a I don't even want, start convincing myself he'll actually work out, then it's no longer done. Either announce the guy or fuck off.


Got 2 different sides of same story saying opposite hence why skysports have said deal agreed from James cooper end who reports news from both Manchester clubs so Utd would say a deal is agreed & got Jim White who is very close to Everton who are saying no deal is agreed. No selling club would say a deal agreed before all paperwork is all but done as that would be silly. Utd prob have agreed a main fee in reality but Everton don't want to say so just yet & doing add on & structure of pay. 

Reminds me bit of ander Hererra in 2014 summer Bilbao kept saying no deal agreed whilst player flying into do complete his medical then Bilbao announced deal just when Utd announced Hererra had joined us on the main website.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Really hope the Lukaku news is true. He'd be a better choice than Morata.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

NO THANKS LUKAKU GO AWAY PLZ

Morata and Fabinho plz

deary me if Lukaku ends up being signed :hoganutd


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Why are people using Jim White and Goal as sources :lmao

It's like when Richard Keys made all those tweets about how Ronaldo was 100% leaving when anyone with a brain could tell you the story was bollocks.



Ace said:


> So Barca isn't getting Verrati, Dembele, Ceballos or Theo Hernandez :lol
> 
> WTF are we getting this summer..... Madrid at this point are buying players just so we don't get them.


Dembele will come, probably not this window though.

Who knows about Verratti.

Don't think Barca were ever seriously in for Theo (which is a shame) and the same applies to Ceballos who has said some pretty awful things about Catalunya in the past.



Even Flow said:


> Really hope the Lukaku news is true. He'd be a better choice than Morata.


Morata is twice the player Lukaku is. Mostly because he can actually control a football and turns up against top teams which Lukaku doesn't. He's far more suited to United as well.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Jermaine Pennant to play for us as a trialist in our friendly tonight.

.:lauren


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Iborra in at Leicester.

We needed another central midfielder, pretty weak if we look past Ndidi and Drinkwater. Hopefully turns out to be an astute signing, experienced, has leadership qualities, his pace might be the biggest problem.

Iheanacho possibly close to signing, another defender possibly too. 

After the shit we signed last summer, on paper it's been so far so good.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jim White ffs. Still waiting for Benatia’s plane to land in Manchester 3 years later.

I never really wanted Lukaku – He’s obviously not a bad player but he’s very technically limited relative to other top strikers. He seems to have improved his finishing abilities over the years but never really developed into the all-round striker he should have. Not impossible for him to still improve, he’s only 24, but I think he’ll always be rather frustrating. 

That said our major problem last season was goals, which he guarantees. We especially struggled to take chances against weaker sides, so a flat track bully could be exactly what’s required. Morata was a bit more of a gamble in this sense but I’d have backed him to produce as well. 

If it happens I hope it pisses off Chelsea, so much so that they refuse to sell us Matic and we get a midfielder who isn’t awful.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I still want morata aswell. 

Fuck perisic put the money into the morata deal.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Jim White ffs. Still waiting for Benatia’s plane to land in Manchester 3 years later.
> 
> I never really wanted Lukaku – He’s obviously not a bad player but he’s very technically limited relative to other top strikers. He seems to have improved his finishing abilities over the years but never really developed into the all-round striker he should have. Not impossible for him to still improve, he’s only 24, but I think he’ll always be rather frustrating.
> 
> ...


Just a minor quibble with this as I agree with most of your points - I don't see how Morata is more of a gamble for goals than Lukaku. His strike rate was second to Messi in Spain last season, and far better than Lukaku's. Yes, Morata plays for a better team than Lukaku, but to counter that he's not the focal point of the attack, which Lukaku is (which is why when players like Darren Bent joined better teams they looked much worse). Morata is also tried and tested in Europe, where I suspect Lukaku might struggle.

Lukaku definitely guarantees goals against bottom half teams though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Morata's goal record at Juve was pretty crap tbh. And that's being kind. I think doubts about how good of a goalscorer he is are fair.

If we dodge this Lukaku bullet I will be so happy. But I don't want Morata either, so I hope it's not a case of United getting who we were said to be after and we get who United were said to be after.

B
E
L
O
T
T
I

PLEASE!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Morata's goal record at Juve was pretty crap tbh. And that's being kind. I think doubts about how good of a goalscorer he is are fair.
> 
> If we dodge this Lukaku bullet I will be so happy. But I don't want Morata either, so I hope it's not a case of United getting who we were said to be after and we get who United were said to be after.
> 
> ...


If you want to go back pre this season for Morata, how can you then advocate Belotti over either? :hmm:

The fees for all three are absolutely absurd though, but Morata's had the best career of the three to date by a significant margin and should command the highest fee.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

to add to this little lukaku morata debate, i feel lukakus better suited to the prem, proven in the prem and has a better goal return consistently over morata even when playing for lesser teams 

to say moratas twice the player is laughable



God Movement said:


> 75 mil for Lukaku is a fair price in my opinion. Scored 26 goals while playing for Everton last season, if Kane is worth 100 mil, then 75 mil for Lukaku makes sense. I'm well happy with that. Would be happy with Morata too, but yeah, I'm satisfied. Not to mention, Woody sent Perez packing.


people acting like its 2005 mate, any striker whose banged a few goals in these days is 60+ at the least


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> If you want to go back pre this season for Morata, how can you then advocate Belotti over either? :hmm:
> 
> The fees for all three are absolutely absurd though, but Morata's had the best career of the three to date by a significant margin and should command the highest fee.


Belotti outscored Morata in the league during the time they were both in Serie A :mj

Belotti is plays the style of a Chelsea striker. Always busy. THorws his body into everything. Just a warrior that chases lost causes. Those are the type that have succeeded here. He's also he youngest of the three and has the most to prove. The Italian link would also help. He's just so obviously the best like for like replacement for Costa, but it won't happen as we're never going to pay that sort of money. We seem to be done with that, so I don't think we get Morata either. Shevchenko and Torres have us scared.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Maybe the reason Morata had a better strike-rate than Lukaku last season is because it's easier to score gols in La Liga

He'd probably struggle against the CBs in the Prem


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

what are we basing 'best career' on? team successes? surely of individual stats it's lukaku by a considerable margin? i'll take either morata or lukaku. i think morata is probably overrated on here as it's hard to judge his actual quality seeing as he's a back up for madrid and wasn't great scoring wise for juve. lukaku has the first touch of a billion rapists but he's a proven prem scorer, regardless of opposition, probably third to kane and aguero. i don't think there's a vast difference between morata and lukaku, and purely off prem experience i'd be tempted to favour lukaku. i just think there's more of a risk with morata as his scoring record isn't great, besides his last season. goals to game ratio isn't all that sometimes, spanish iheanacho :trips

seriously, i'd not complain at either of them. in 2017, for certain clubs, the fee is a moot point as well.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

BigDaveBatista said:


> to add to this little lukaku morata debate, i feel lukakus better suited to the prem, proven in the prem and has a better goal return consistently over morata even when playing for lesser teams
> 
> to say moratas twice the player is laughable


There's more to a footballer than goals. He's not twice the goalscorer but he's twice the player. Lukaku's level _is_ Everton, imo.

Lukaku is slow, has a terrible first touch and a dreadful record against good teams. All he's proven in the prem is that he's purely a goalscorer and can plunder goals against lesser teams if he has a team built around him. Morata has much more to his game - though he's not worth the absurd amount Madrid want for him.

As I said before, Lukaku is the focal point of the Everton attack, Morata when he plays is far from that yet had a better goals per 90 rate than Ronaldo last season (and miles better than Lukaku). Morata has a proven record in Europe as well.



Joel said:


> Belotti outscored Morata in the league during the time they were both in Serie A :mj
> 
> Belotti is plays the style of a Chelsea striker. Always busy. THorws his body into everything. Just a warrior that chases lost causes. Those are the type that have succeeded here. He's also he youngest of the three and has the most to prove. The Italian link would also help. He's just so obviously the best like for like replacement for Costa, but it won't happen as we're never going to pay that sort of money. We seem to be done with that, so I don't think we get Morata either. Shevchenko and Torres have us scared.


Not really interested if Belotti scored a few more goals in Serie A, no-one cared about him before this season. Morata scored several crucial goals for Juve in the CL in 14-15 en route to the final. Madrid have only lost one tie in the last 4 CL's and that was because of Morata's goals. You'd have been laughed at if you compared the two prior to this season, which was my point - Belotti is currently a one season wonder, although I agree he'll likely prove to be more than that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Not really interested if Belotti scored a few more goals in Serie A. Morata scored several crucial goals for Juve in the CL in 14-15 en route to the final. Madrid have only lost one tie in the last 4 CL's and that was because of Morata's goals. You'd have been laughed at if you compared the two prior to this season.


If you're not interested in comparing Serie A goals, there isn't much point comparing them at all as Belotti hasn't played in the CL as he didn't have the luxury of coming from a top club academy, therefore having it far easier to move to another top club and play CL.

Morata's CL exploits in the knockout round in 14-15 were brilliant. That cannot be doubted. But I still think he has a hell of a lot to prove to be regarded as a legit top striker - the same for Lukaku and Belotti.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> If you're not interested in comparing Serie A goals, there isn't much point comparing them at all as Belotti hasn't played in the CL as he didn't have the luxury of coming from a top club academy, therefore having it far easier to move to another top club and play CL.


My point was if you're going to look beyond just last season for Morata, you have to do the same for Belotti. There's no comparison between the two in this regard.

Both would be good signings for Chelsea imo, and both better than Rom.

Just going to throw out although he obviously plays for a great team, Morata managed to look ten times the player Benzema did last season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You have Suarez anyway, Seb. What do you care? :armfold


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> You have Suarez anyway, Seb. What do you care? :armfold


I'm enjoying this RAVENOUS debate :armfold

I take the opportunity to bag on Lukaku when it's there as well as I feel he's massively overrated by people who just look at the golden boot race to decide how good a striker is.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm not his biggest fan as well (I think I've made that clear quite a bit in here :side. Very one dimensional and I think he'll struggle vs packed defences, as his technique is severely lacking. While I'm not a believer in that technique can be improved much, I think he is young enough to work on and get better on other facets of his game, so in the long run he may be a top striker.

But he's not the type I want at Chelsea, so I hope he ends up at United. And we end of with Llorente I guess...


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Seb said:


> There's more to a footballer than goals. He's not twice the goalscorer but he's twice the player. Lukaku's level _is_ Everton, imo.
> 
> Lukaku is slow, has a terrible first touch and a dreadful record against good teams. All he's proven in the prem is that he's purely a goalscorer and can plunder goals against lesser teams if he has a team built around him. Morata has much more to his game - though he's not worth the absurd amount Madrid want for him.
> 
> ...


hes not particularly slow at all, he has that usual bulky black pace were strength plays a part as well
united have several great footballers, they dont require that they require goals. its a simple numbers game to me. lukaku will definitely get you more goals than morata over a premier league season 
also yes lukaku has choked in the big games, but that's as much on his team than anything else. i can't remember the last time he had a chance against us for example because his team couldn't feed him 

end of the day when you buy a striker the primary focus has to be goals, lukaku provides that imo

also its ridiculous to not look at the goals a striker scores when deciding how good he is btw


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

So have we or haven't we? 

Not 100 on this at all but I guess..

He has the same agent as Zlatan, Pogba & Micky so Raiola must be swimming in it right now


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

BigDaveBatista said:


> hes not particularly slow at all, he has that usual bulky black pace were strength plays a part as well
> united have several great footballers, they dont require that they require goals. its a simple numbers game to me. lukaku will definitely get you more goals than morata over a premier league season
> also yes lukaku has choked in the big games, but that's as much on his team than anything else. i can't remember the last time he had a chance against us for example because his team couldn't feed him
> 
> ...


He's absolutely bottled chances against Chelsea on numerous occasions for example, just going from memory.

Your only argument is looking at the goal charts, but you're ignoring the contexts i've provided in that nearly all of his goals come against bottom half teams and that if you actually look at his goal return per 90 minutes, it's not even close to Morata's. These are important when determining if he will succeed at a bigger club because at Man Utd and Chelsea they will expect more than hat tricks against Bournemouth and Sunderland.

Do you really believe Lukaku will succeed in Europe as well? As clubs the size of Chelsea and United will have ambitions beyond just the PL. Look at someone like Yaya Toure for example, used to routinely demolish PL midfielders, then looked absolutely useless in the CL. There's no doubts about Morata in this regard.

All that we know for definite with Lukaku is that he will get you 20+ goals a season (the majority against bottom half teams) at a club like Everton where the team is built to feed him. Look at United, they built their team around a similarly slow, but much better striker than Lukaku last season, and they actually looked a better _team_ without him.

Is he worth the risk for a big club? Not for the figures being thrown about imo.

@ the bolded part - never said that.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Seb said:


> He's absolutely bottled chances against Chelsea on numerous occasions for example, just going from memory.
> 
> Your only argument is looking at the goal charts, but you're ignoring the contexts i've provided in that nearly all of his goals come against bottom half teams and that if you actually look at his goal return per 90 minutes, it's not even close to Morata's. These are important when determining if he will succeed at a bigger club because at Man Utd and Chelsea they will expect more than hat tricks against Bournemouth and Sunderland.
> 
> All that we know for definite with Lukaku is that he will get you 20+ goals a season (the majority against bottom half teams) at a club like Everton where the team is built to feed him.


goals against lesser teams are still valuable goals, i dont know why you aren't grasping this
lets take your example that everton arent built to fit lukaku, surely if manchester united who have better players in every area than everton focused on feeding lukaku they could cause real damage 

all this talk of other features is really quite pointless, you buy a striker to score goals, morata has never scored the volume of goals lukaku has even at better sides 

bring up minutes per goals all you like, hes coming off the bench for real madrid ffs hes going to score goals in a short amount of time


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

BigDaveBatista said:


> goals against lesser teams are still valuable goals, i dont know why you aren't grasping this
> lets take your example that everton arent built to fit lukaku, surely if manchester united who have better players in every area than everton focused on feeding lukaku they could cause real damage
> 
> all this talk of other features is really quite pointless, you buy a striker to score goals, morata has never scored the volume of goals lukaku has even at better sides
> ...


If you're outlaying 80 million on a striker you should be expecting someone who can perform against the top teams and in Europe. Lukaku has never proven either, consistently failing at the former. He hasn't shown enough to be worth that amount of money or that any top team should put all their eggs in the Lukaku basket as you're suggesting.

United aren't going to build their team around Lukaku, he doesn't command that level of respect. They built their team around Ibra last season, a player who slowed their attacks down exactly how Lukaku would - and they looked a crap team + Ibra, who would frequently bail them out because he's a world class striker. Then he got injured and they looked a better team, albeit missing their talisman - the difference between the two is that Ibra was good enough to justify having a team play around him. My assessment of United was that they look at their best when they hit teams on the break and get forward quickly - they would be better served getting someone who isn't quite as good as Ibra, but who fits in with that style - Lacazette for example, this in turn improves them as an overall team and attacking threat. If Vardy had replicated his 15/16 season again this year he would've been perfect too, but he obviously didn't.

I will as it's an important metric, his minutes for goals was second to Messi, he's proven he's prolific at a great team - something United are aspiring to be.

I suspect the above points are the reason a lot of Chelsea and United fans are turning their noses up at the prospect of spending that much on Rom.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

If his name was Alvin Moore, and not Alvaro Morata, Seb wouldn't be on the verge of writing full-scale paragraphs trying to defend him


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

DA said:


> If his name was Alvin Moore, and not Alvaro Morata, Seb wouldn't be on the verge of writing full-scale paragraphs to defend him


He's literally a Real Madrid player, one who was brought through the academy by Mourinho at that - yeah is my bias that obvious :bosque

Classic DA.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Seb said:


> If you're outlaying 80 million on a striker you should be expecting someone who can perform against the top teams and in Europe. Lukaku has never proven either, consistently failing at the former. He hasn't shown enough to be worth that amount of money or that any top team should put all their eggs in the Lukaku basket as you're suggesting.
> 
> United aren't going to build their team around Lukaku, he doesn't command that level of respect. They built their team around Ibra last season, a player who slowed their attacks down exactly how Lukaku would - and they looked a crap team + Ibra, who would frequently bail them out because he's a world class striker. Then he got injured and they looked a better team, albeit missing their talisman - the difference between the two is that Ibra was good enough to justify having a team play around him. My assessment of United was that they look at their best when they hit teams on the break and get forward quickly - they would be better served getting someone who isn't quite as good as Ibra, but who fits in with that style - Lacazette for example, this in turn improves them as an overall team and attacking threat. If Vardy had replicated his 15/16 season again this year he would've been perfect too, but he obviously didn't.
> 
> ...


again, united need those goals against the smaller teams as well, their primary goal has to be domestic success next season European would just be a bonus 

he has proved that for season after season, in England, that he can bang the goals in in the premier league. you play far more games against teams outside the top teams than not that shouldn't be forgotten 
id much rather spend 80m on someone i know who can do that than risk it on someone who has so many different potential issues to his name 
will he acclimatise to English conditions, be able to deal with premier league defenses? 
your basing his European success on a brief spell a few years ago, since then hes done fuck all in Europe 

i think united fans believe its better the devil they know than the devil they dont imo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

BigDaveBatista said:


> again, united need those goals against the smaller teams as well, their primary goal has to be domestic success next season European would just be a bonus
> 
> he has proved that for season after season, in England, that he can bang the goals in in the premier league. you play far more games against teams outside the top teams than not that shouldn't be forgotten
> id much rather spend 80m on someone i know who can do that than risk it on someone who has so many different potential issues to his name
> ...


For the record I don't think Morata is worth anywhere near 80 million either, the fees for both are ridiculous.

The standard below Everton is absolutely dreadful in England, it's the games against the top teams that are important in where you finish.

If you'd rather spend 80 million on someone because they guarantee goals against bottom half teams and because you deem Morata as too much of a risk because he might not be able to handle the weather or the (mostly dreadful imo) standard of defending in the PL, then I guess that's why you'd rather have Lukaku.

*Edit*: What about the potential issues with Lukaku - can he fit in with a team that's looking to attack with pace? can he break down the packed defences top clubs regularly face? can he handle the pressure of playing for a massive club? can his obvious ego handle not being the main man (pogba/hazard)? can he perform in Europe? can he perform against the likes of City, Chelsea, Spurs etc? Maybe it's a yes to all of those but the doubts are there.

I wouldn't spend that amount on either but I know which player I'd back to succeed at a top club.

He obviously barely played in Europe at all this season but did manage a few goals (Morata).


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I wouldn't say Lukaku was slow. I wouldn't call him lightning, but he certainly isn't a slouch.

I don't rate him too highly, but I think calling him out on his goalscoring record against the big teams is a little harsh, other than one bottlejob I wouldn't say he's been notably bad against the big sides this season. His record against the top four is 3/8. It's not much worse than Aguero (3/6) and better than Costa (2/6) and Kane (0/5).

He also does play for Everton who finished a distant 7th. This has it's advantages like being able to hammer goals in against dross who are less likely to play conservative than if they were at Old Trafford for instance. But the obvious flip of this is that against the bigger teams he isn't likely to get a sniff, is there really much he could have done in the 5-0 battering at Stamford Bridge, for example?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lukaku certainly isn’t slow – He clocked among the fastest strikers in the league last season in terms of top speed. Also vividly recall him sprinting away from Rojo last season who’s one of the quicker CB’s around. I’d say his mobility is a strength rather than a weakness, he’s one of the best athletes in the league.

While “PL Proven” is an overstated argument made by little Englanders like Ray Wilkins there is always an element of risk. The likes of Soldado or Nolito went from productive to irrelevant with the move. While Morata has more to him and has reached a higher level than Lukaku he’s still been a sporadic first team player throughout his career with only one prolific season. I think he’s a sure thing in terms of being a good player but in terms of the type of production we need (25+ goals) I think Lukaku is the better bet. I don’t see how that’s debateable.

Being a “focal point or “main man” is a double edged sword – The play may go through him more but teams will also be more inclined to double down on stopping him. Morata certainly had the benefit of playing with other outstanding players, be it Madrid’s 1st or 2nd team – hardly Ross Barkley or Enner Valencia – there’s certainly benefits to that as well. I certainly don’t want our play to go through Lukaku – He’s been bought to finish attacks off and hopefully he can benefit rather than suffer from having better players around him. Chance creation was not an issue for United last season. 

I don’t want to come across as an apologist for the guy as I’ve never been his biggest fan but I think his strengths and weaknesses are pretty clear – Great goalscorer, great athlete, questionable work rate, pretty dreadful everywhere else.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

im not his biggest fan either don't get me wrong, hes just a better all round option for united than morata


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

We again been linked with Demarai Gray today. He's certainly got raw talent that he didn't really get to show much of last season at Leicester. I think he could be an astute squad signing. Although he's made it clear to Leicester that he wants more first team football, so.

If we did really want him, I hope we don't dither and just get it done as Spurs are interested too. Too many times we've put in a low bid for a player, tried to haggle over an extra few quid, then see them move somewhere else.

Price has to be right though of course.

Another day, another proclamation from Leipzig that Keita is staying put. There is still a long way to go but I'm getting concerned he may be out of reach. Still, the sporting director said Mane wasn't for sale at Salzburg, until the final day when they sold him to Southampton.

LB/CB and Keita pls. As it looks like Klopp is happy with his forwards.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't mind us getting Lukaku, he certainly wasn't my first choice or even in my top 3 picks of strikers to get this window but I'm not dismayed by this like some United fans. He's proven in the Premier League, reliable goalscorer (hopefully will improve more against the bigger teams especially in a United side where surely our attackers will create more for him) and a really strong athlete. He also has time to improve (i.e. on his horrible first touch) and with the chances we fluffed last season after creating a lot in front of goal, Lukaku will fingers crossed be the player to put those passes, through balls, crosses, etc. away.

We definitely need to purchase a more defensive minded midfielder and a winger this season, also another striker with Rooney looking likely to go and Ibrahimovic also released (although he may return in January, you never know) should be considered.

Very quickly on Rooney's potential departure, it will be sad to see him go. I've been one of his bigger critics (not as much as Irish Jet though) and despite how poor he's been for 18 months and arguably longer, he was a brilliant player for us. It really is sad to see the decline he has gone on at 31 years of age, losing his pace, his stamina, some of his best attributes as a youngster. Still, he'll be remembered as our top goalscorer and someone who contributed a lot to our trophy wins. So good luck to Rooney!


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

btw, lukaku scored more goals against the top 6 last year than any other striker in the top 6


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Lukaku certainly isn’t slow – He clocked among the fastest strikers in the league last season in terms of top speed. Also vividly recall him sprinting away from Rojo last season who’s one of the quicker CB’s around. I’d say his mobility is a strength rather than a weakness, he’s one of the best athletes in the league.
> 
> While “PL Proven” is an overstated argument made by little Englanders like Ray Wilkins there is always an element of risk. The likes of Soldado or Nolito went from productive to irrelevant with the move. While Morata has more to him and has reached a higher level than Lukaku he’s still been a sporadic first team player throughout his career with only one prolific season. I think he’s a sure thing in terms of being a good player but in terms of the type of production we need (25+ goals) I think Lukaku is the better bet. I don’t see how that’s debateable.
> 
> ...


Top speed isn't the best metric imo, Jeremy Mathieu clocks higher top speeds than Jordi Alba for example. He's slow with the ball as well which is more important because of his famed awful first touch. There's 'mental speed' as well, I made that term up but what i'm getting at is can he spot passes quickly and play quick 1-2's etc... that will compliment the likes of Mkhi and Pogba.

I think he'd be worth signing at 45 million, but when you're talking 80 million, that makes him the most expensive striker of all time and by an absolute mile the most expensive PL striker of all time.

Nolito is a CF who was shoved out on the wing iirc, the same way Aspas was at Liverpool. How many strikers look the same playing out wide? Not everyone is David Villa. He wasn't even that bad before his injury either.

You're right about Soldado who was obviously dreadful, he's gone back to Spain as well and looked equally shit.

You and @Foreshadowed would prefer Lukaku to Morata then?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Amazing.... :done


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882897827424346112
EDIT: Appropriately a fake account to make noise no matter how shitty the subject but still some twitter in full melt over it.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Brock said:


> We again been linked with Demarai Gray today. He's certainly got raw talent that he didn't really get to show much of last season at Leicester. I think he could be an astute squad signing. Although he's made it clear to Leicester that he wants more first team football, so.
> 
> If we did really want him, I hope we don't dither and just get it done as Spurs are interested too. Too many times we've put in a low bid for a player, tried to haggle over an extra few quid, then see them move someone else.
> 
> Price has to be right though of course.


From a Leicester perspective we'd be absolute idiots if we decided to sell him. He's one of those players who gets easily frustrated, last season there were a few spells where he deserved to start but didn't, many of our fans were also frustrated at the lack of starts he was getting. Raw talent but a talent which is capable of turning a game, joy to watch at times when he runs at players, very dangerous.

Of the teams he's been linked with though I can't see him starting for them either, if Mahrez leaves then he should get more chances with us. I'd be gutted if we let a talent like him go.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Seb said:


> Top speed isn't the best metric imo, Jeremy Mathieu clocks higher top speeds than Jordi Alba for example. He's slow with the ball as well which is more important because of his famed awful first touch.


When clubs to the 100M times too, it's amazing how many taller players usually associated with being slow actually do good times. 100M might be the shortest distance in track, but in football, speed over 10M is way more important than speed over 100M which is why smaller, more agile players stick out as the quickest.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Seb said:


> You and @Foreshadowed would prefer Lukaku to Morata then?


I never said that, I said I don't mind if we get him (Lukaku). If I had to compare who'd I want more between Lukaku and Morata I'd say I'm equal, I don't prefer one or the other if I'm perfectly honest. However, there are other strikers out there that I wanted more than them but are either unattainable or look likely to go elsewhere.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I've probably talked myself into preferring Lukaku now. There's a few red flags about both players, however Lukaku is a proven Prem player so I'd side with him for that. If he's scoring upwards of 20 league goals per season, I couldn't give a fuck who it's against.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

DDG
Valencia/Darmian Bailly/Jones Lindelof/Rojo/Blind Shaw/Rojo/Blind
Herrera/Carrick Fabinho/Carrick
Perisic/Lingard/Mata Pogba Martial/Rash
Lukaku

???


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Bringing just Lukaku in by himself isn't enough. We need a Rooney replacement now. We need to sign James Rodriguez.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Chelsea just matched our offer for Lukaku lol


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You'd assume Lukaku would favour Chelsea, seeing as him and Mou aren't exactly pals.

Looks like I'm talking myself into preferring Morata again.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Norwood is all knowing. Lukaku will be a United player next week as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

> Well, well, well... this one keeps raging on.
> 
> According to Sky sources, the feeling at Chelsea is that agent Mino Raiola wants Lukaku to go to Manchester United but the player wants to go to Chelsea.
> 
> We understand player has a choice to make - a financial one, along lines of suiting his agent's agenda, or a sporting one to satisfy his long held desire to play at Chelsea.


Interesting.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

> the feeling at Chelsea is that agent Mino Raiola wants Lukaku to go to Manchester United but the player wants to go to Chelsea.


The feeling of Chelsea is irrelevant. No-one knows what the actual feeling of the man _himself_ is.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Reject Chelsea and go to United please.

Do. Not. Want.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vader said:


> You'd assume Lukaku would favour Chelsea, seeing as him and Mou aren't exactly pals.
> 
> Looks like I'm talking myself into preferring Morata again.


Will be rather hilarious when Lukaku chooses Chelsea and Morata tells us to get fucked.

Maybe we can keep Rooney.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Verratti being HAULED in front of a camera bright red and dripping with sweat immediately after training for an official statement by PSG to say he's happy at the club only hours after his agent publicly said he is basically a prisoner at PSG and that no player who wants to win the CL wants to join them. What a sorry excuse for a club :bosque

Wilkins at it again as well on Talksport: "I'm really disappointed that Chelsea are looking at Bakayoko. He's 22 years of age, French & doesn't get near the NT, but it's quoted they might pay £32m. In Nathaniel Chalobah they've same type of player but just needs an opportunity to get in there and play." :bosque


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

To be fair to PSG, agents are mercenaries and they'd say fucking anything.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

How does wilkins get work ?

He blamed rangers defeat the other night on foreigners in the rangers team. He's like merson on steroids with his hot takes. 


On lukaku, go with your heart lad, sign for chelsea. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Guardian are saying we're going after Eric Dier now. They're saying we're going to bid £50 million.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883443551056560128
Like I said.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

United have announced a deal is agreed so all should be done soon. He's not a bad signing but I wanted Morata. Hopefully he steps up.

As for Dier, Spurs wont sell him to us. Even for 50m Levy wont accept.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

£90m and a free Rooney, I'm made up with that.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> £90m and a free Rooney, I'm made up with that.


honestly la id rather not have rooney


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Even in this new era of crazy fees £90m for Lukaku feels really excessive. He's a good players but part of me feels he may end up being a big fish little sea style player. Dunno if he will really take United to that next level but we shall see.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> £90m and a free Rooney.


So a net of about £75m.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Rooney at Everton is going to be fascinating. My biggest question is where is he going to play? It's hard to imagine him and Barkley in the same team without stepping on each other's toes, but maybe Rooney will play predominantly as a penalty box striker. That's where he played during his best spell at United after all, but that was over 5 years ago now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> £90m and a free Rooney, I'm made up with that.


25% to Chelsea, buddy.

25% of the money, you can keep the full Rooney :woah


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Fuck Dier get Fabinho

& Perisic fuck it


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Be interesting who Everton will get to replace him tbh. I'd expect them to get someone else in addition to Rooney tbh. Maybe they go higher for Sigurdsson and a striker with the money. They've had a good window so far so for them, this is a test.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Isn't Sandro a striker? Obviously it's a massive risk putting everything on him immediately though. Imagine if Everton buy Morata....


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

sandro is good enough imo. At worst, he'll not live up to it, they can sell for a profit next summer.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ah true, forgot about Sandro. I guess if they sign Sigurdsson then that could well be enough, unless they want another striker in case of injuries.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

its a heavy burden to put on the lad though, theyve just lost 24 goals in lukaku and the team play that came with it
i just see a significant lack of goals at everton, regardless of these new signings


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The summer has been an absolute shambles for Chelsea, which is a reoccurring theme after we are crowned champions.

While I'm delighted that we are not getting Lukaku, the fact that Chelsea bid for him only after United had, shows me that he was indeed a big target and that they are struggling to get the players they want. If no bid from us occurred then I wouldn't be as worried as I am now, As this just shows we're really not in control right now.

It's been a disaster since the season finished. Conte absolutely fucked up with Costa. I'd rather he had stayed and renewed, but if Conte wanted him gone, then fair enough. But to do what he did via text is really amatuer. It's cost us a lot of money.

The sale of Ake is beyond frustrating. Here's a player who has proven himself in the Premier League over the last 1 and a half seasons on loan. He put in a solid performance for us in the FA Cup semi against the form team in the country at the time. He should have been guaranteed starting time this season with more fixtures and his versatility. He is home grown and more importantly club trained. That's vital for us as we're lacking in both departments. And we just sell him with ease.

Worst of all, we look to be spending more on a really crap defender in Rudiger. I'm sure van Dijk was our number one target for centre back this season. But if he is not obtainable, what exactly is wrong with Luiz, Cahill, Azpi, Christensen, Zouma and Ake? They were enough options. Arguably, all better than Rudiger. Roma needed to make €35m before the end of June to balance their books and we like fools go in and hand that to them for a really crap player. Manolas was available, who is the much better defender no matter how poor of a season he has had. We could have thrown on an extra €10-15m and try to tempt them in selling Nainggolan once more. A lot of other scenarios would have been better than Rudiger.

Then there is the Alexis Sanchez issue. I'm not really sure what's happening there. Maybe he prefers City due to wanting to play for Pep, as he only got to for one season when he was at Barca. But all the headlines during the season was that he wanted to stay in London and that he favoured a move to Chelsea. He never denied it when he had the chance during the international break in March. So how could all of that changed since then? I'm just pretty sure the club is lacking ambition and do not want to pay what Arsenal would deem acceptable (if they decide to sell) and not wanting to getting into a straight fight with City. The problem with that is Alexis fills a big gapping hole in our side, especially if we're going to go with the lack of creativity in the midfield with Kante and Bakayoko. They just do not want to spend big anymore, even if it's a signing that makes so much sense.

Incredibly frustrating and I cannot see it getting much better.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sandro is nowhere near the level of someone like Lukaku, can't see him as a feisable long term replacement and I expect him to struggle.

Will be interesting to see how far Man Utd go up the league table with Lukaku.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I want James Rodriguez so badly, but I don't think the boss is interested, which is a shame. I'm not sure he's too interested in Fabinho too which is worrying. But considering the Lukaku news came out of left-field I'm optimistic.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I think with the Lukaku signing there's a lot of if's and buts that can't really be answered til the season starts. A lot of assumptions are being made about him, negatively mainly, but no-one really has a clue until he's played for us. United HAVE to challenge for the title this season, anything short of that (obviously barring a CL challenge) is a disaster. It remains to be seen how much of an impact Lukaku can have towards that. That's probably the most Michael Owen paragraph I've ever written.

Side note, nothing to do with football. I've just watched Bad Boys, now I'm watching Jurassic Park III. Is Tea Leoni the worst/most annoying actress in the history of the world? I'd pay for her to fight Mike Tyson.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Wolves sign Ruben Neves >>>>>


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Rudiger for 35M is a million times a better deal than Van Dijk for 60M or whatever it is that Southampton are demanding. He's also comfortable in a back 3 too.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Pretty crazy about Neves tbh.

Mendes does it again. Their owners are super rich and set out a £40m transfer budget to spend, and said they'd spend more if it was needed.

They need to get out the Championship now though. Thought Costa might leave this summer but looks like he's staying. They've made some decent signings from the looks of it. Mixture of players from England and obviously from Portugal.

Still not going to be easy.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

@Seb we've officially lost Ceballos and Verratti seems dead.... please tell me we can somehow salvage this transfer window.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

There's still Paulinho for you

:hoganbarca


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Impoliter said:


> Rudiger for 35M is a million times a better deal than Van Dijk for 60M or whatever it is that Southampton are demanding. He's also comfortable in a back 3 too.


Rudiger is a brainless clown. He's all about pace and is rash as hell. If he's not a massive liability for us, then he has done better than I expected.

van Dijk is very overpriced at £60m+, but he still has potential to be a top 10 CB under the correct coach in the correct system, imo. I think he would have fitted in well in Conte's system and people would have been talking him up, similar to Luiz.

But as I say, I was fine staying with what we had with the returning Christensen to take a spot. But we fmessed it up by selling Ake and bringing in Rudiger.



Ace said:


> @Seb we've officially lost Ceballos and Verratti seems dead.... please tell me we can somehow salvage this transfer window.


You could always come in for Matic...


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

When is West Ham actually going to sign someone!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I'm assuming Barkley will be off this summer, so Rooney will probably play in the number 10 role. Thankfully we have a ton more options this year, where as last season besides a bunch of kids, Arouna Kone was the "best" option to come off the bench or start when someone was injured/needed a rest.

Excited to see who we start spending the Lukaku on now :moyes1 



Joel said:


> 25% to Chelsea, buddy.
> 
> 25% of the money, you can keep the full Rooney :woah


There was no sell on clause or buy back clause or any clause in the Lukaku to Everton deal, frend.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Highly doubt that seeing as we have sell on clauses or buy back clauses for the majority of the young players we sell.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Stories of Mou being the one to veto a buy back clause when at Chelsea :lol :banderas


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> Excited to see who we start spending the Lukaku on now :moyes1


you probably already spent it.



Joel said:


> Highly doubt that seeing as we have sell on clauses or buy back clauses for the majority of the young players we sell.


Everton paid a fairly high fee for him. It is unlikely they would have included a sell-on as well, and we already know for a fact there was no buy-back. Sell-ons usually come with a low initial fee.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah looking at it, there's not really any solid links of a sell on clause being legit, so there probably isn't one. That's another L for Chelsea then.

Wouldn't say the fee is anything to go buy though. Arsenal sold Fabregas to Barca for more than the price we sold Lukaku at and inserted a sell on clause and made about £7m when we bought him.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Goku said:


> you probably already spent it.


I don't believe so. From where I've gotten all my other Everton news which has been spot on the majority of the time, they want Gylfi and Van Dijk with the pair costing around the £90m mark.

EDIT: Not that I think they'll get him, but if you don't bid, you won't find out..


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

eww signing Lukaku and losing Rooney WHY GOD, WHY?

:hoganutd :hoganutd :hoganutd


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Imagine the reaction amongst pool fans if Everton signed van dijk:lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Rene are you actually bothered about Rooney going? He's a legend at the club but surely you can see he's a shadow of a player now. 

There can't be room for nostalgia in football, Chelsea getting rid of Terry has shown that. As did Leicester when they proved me wrong with the Ranieri sacking.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd take Lukaku over Morata. Marginally. The criticisms against him are all just fair but he's probably the best striker available on the market. Where we struggled for goals last season were against the lesser teams so I'm not too worried about a potential flat track bully. Zlatan had that reputation too. He does need to perform better in the big games now but he's playing for a big team against other big teams which will make a difference. We did alright against the top teams last season anyway and with Mourinho I expect many of them games to consist of us defending more than attacking anyway. Pretty confident he'll be a 20 goal a season striker and that's what we needed. Hopefully it doesn't limit Rashford's opportunities too much because he has potential to be one of the best players in the league. Price is but a number although Rooney essentially just being told to fuck off for nothing in return is hilarious. I think Morata's a great player but he's a bigger risk. His goal record last season was great but a the vast majority of them goals came against the lower table teams when Zidane rotated and he didn't exactly get enough game time against the top teams to prove he can be the leading striker for a top team. *


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Cliffy said:


> Imagine the reaction amongst pool fans if Everton signed van dijk:lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I don't see him signing, but word has gotten out that Koeman wants him and the Liverpool fans heads have been falling off on Twitter already :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

seabs said:


> *I'd take Lukaku over Morata. Marginally. The criticisms against him are all just fair but he's probably the best striker available on the market. Where we struggled for goals last season were against the lesser teams so I'm not too worried about a potential flat track bully. Zlatan had that reputation too. He does need to perform better in the big games now but he's playing for a big team against other big teams which will make a difference. We did alright against the top teams last season anyway and with Mourinho I expect many of them games to consist of us defending more than attacking anyway. Pretty confident he'll be a 20 goal a season striker and that's what we needed. Hopefully it doesn't limit Rashford's opportunities too much because he has potential to be one of the best players in the league. Price is but a number although Rooney essentially just being told to fuck off for nothing in return is hilarious. I think Morata's a great player but he's a bigger risk. His goal record last season was great but a the vast majority of them goals came against the lower table teams when Zidane rotated and he didn't exactly get enough game time against the top teams to prove he can be the leading striker for a top team. *


The doubts I have come from that you had a 20+ goal a season striker in Ibra (who also had far more to his all round game than Lukaku has) and you still finished 6th. The team had to play through him and slow the attacks down because he couldn't keep up with the likes of Martial, Mkhi, Rashford, Valencia, Lingard etc in the same way they'll have to with Lukaku. I thought the team looked more fluid with Rashford's pace later in the season. I think you need more than just someone who can stick the ball in the net if it's constantly funnelled too him, but maybe that'll come from other signings instead.

I don't doubt Lukaku will put the ball in the net but can he make them a far better team, as others have said United must challenge for the title this season. Is he a successful signing at 75-90 million if he scores 22-25 goals and Man Utd finish 5th or 6th again?



Ace said:


> @Seb we've officially lost Ceballos and Verratti seems dead.... please tell me we can somehow salvage this transfer window.


Ceballos was never going to happen and Verratti as a 'prisoner of the emir' was always unlikely, I have no faith in the board so who knows at this point. The money is certainly there to spend but fuck knows who it's spent on when they've pissed around with Verratti, Paulinho, Semedo and Bellerin for the past 6 weeks. I would love to see Weigl if Verratti isn't obtainable but he's going to be injured for at least a few more months.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I think the best thing would be for Everton to sell us Barkley on the cheap so he can stay in the same city with his m8s and we can teach him how to actually CAM


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd seriously despise everyone at Liverpool if we try to sign Barkley.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chelsea linked with danilo 

Don't know anything about him

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Joel said:


> Rudiger is a brainless clown. He's all about pace and is rash as hell. If he's not a massive liability for us, then he has done better than I expected.


There is some truth to that, but erratic defenders can work well in a back three (as you need the players to be able to step up and attack the ball rather than sit back and wait like a 2 man CB partnership). Ultimately we'll see how he does throughout the season, but I wouldn't write him off just yet, and if he does improve his defending and decision making (and Conte is known for improving players), then he could be a serious player too.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> I don't see him signing, but word has gotten out that Koeman wants him and the Liverpool fans heads have been falling off on Twitter already :lmao


this again, getting boring now
as a red i can say with authority that most of us couldn't give less of a fuck

on topic though its not van dijk id be after if i was youse, the defence is sound keanes a good signing an i rate holgate a lot 
its goals yous need


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

If Van Dijk somehow goes to Everton then it'll be either because of Southampton refusing to sell to us or our refusal to pay the fee. He still wants to join only us by all accounts so there's still a possibility.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

So, anyone happy with their transfers so far? :hmm:


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Everton will be and, so far, so should United as both Lindelof and Lukaku should hopefully be good signings, albeit one of those is from word of mouth.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Lukaku completes medical and Rudiger arrives for his.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I wonder which club will get James Rodriguez.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

id like to at least hear some positive news regarding our transfer dealings


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

BigDaveBatista said:


> id like to at least hear some positive news regarding our transfer dealings


As Klopp said, as frustrating as the wait is, we just have to be patient. There's still 6 weeks or so to go and I'm sure they're working hard trying to get their targets in.

My only concern is do we have legit plan B targets if we can't get Keita, Van Dijk and other main targets tbh. The players we're after are difficult to quickly get because the teams don't want to sell.

Ill be getting more impatient this time next month if nothing still has happened though.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Brock said:


> As Klopp said, as frustrating as the wait is, we just have to be patient. There's still 6 weeks or so to go and I'm sure they're working hard trying to get their targets in.
> 
> My only concern is do we have legit plan B targets if we can't get Keita, Van Dijk and other main targets tbh. The players we're after are difficult to quickly get because the teams don't want to sell.
> 
> Ill be getting more impatient this time next month if nothing still has happened though.


i agree to an extent but its better for both the club and the player in question to get a pre season under their belts here. im happy with salah and im impressed with what ive seen from solanke 

im concerned about the back ups as well, this season more than most we need to buy first team quality


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

BigDaveBatista said:


> i agree to an extent but its better for both the club and the player in question to get a pre season under their belts here. im happy with salah and im impressed with what ive seen from solanke
> 
> im concerned about the back ups as well, this season more than most we need to buy first team quality


Yeah it's always better to get new signings in ASAP and ready for pre season tbh. They could be working on something now that will get suddenly announced next week, you just never know. It's why I like transfer windows but also hate them too, as I just want it done with and players signed so we can get on with starting the season.

I'm unsure how many more we'll get in too. LB/CB and a midfielder seems like the minimum Klopp wants but we may get another one in too.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

agreed, im happy at least that a few of the young lads are staying around. TAA, gomes, kent and wilson i want to see get a few run outs this season


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kenny said:


> I wonder which club will get James Rodriguez.


I keep reading about him being linked with PSG.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> I keep reading about him being linked with PSG.


He's apparently been offered to us, Chelsea, Utd and others. Utd linked again today.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Don't want him.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

PERISIC & FABINHO ED


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kenny said:


> I wonder which club will get James Rodriguez.


I wonder if the club will still spout the "top target, always wanted him, tried hard..." at the press con.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Rooney to Everton done 



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

About 2/3 years late but United legend nonetheless 

#ThankYouWayne forleaving (seriously though #FarewellToALegend)


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rooney :hoganutd

Lukaku :hoganutd

:hoganutd


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

I still remember when Rooney chipped Seaman back in 2002 as a 16 year old kid. What a cunt. Decent player though.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884064814150111233
:bosque


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yes, I'm sure that little english boy, probably no older than 7, has watched a vast amount of Roma games to want Rudiger on his shirt...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

These player reveal signings via social media get worse.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Leave that stuff to United.

Can't wait for Lukaku's unveiling.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

How good is rudiger? fans opinion seems all over the fucking shop.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He probably won't be exposed massively in a back three but he looks like he's full cabbage.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884023138270547968
:banderas


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

he's not bad :shrug


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Done with twitter today, wont see better reply than that :lol :done


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Goku said:


> he's not bad :shrug


yeah but he's not exactly good either is he? :shrug



wkdsoul said:


> Done with twitter today, wont see better reply than that :lol :done


that is TRIFFIC bantz :clap


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Borja Valero arrived in Milan to join Inter for €5.5m from Fiorentina.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

lots of news regarding gylfi, reports are that Swansea have turned down 40m from Leicester and slapped a 50m tag on him to ward off Everton


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sky in Italy reporting Chelsea have made a move for Alvaro Morata.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> Sky in Italy reporting Chelsea have made a move for Alvaro Morata.


:mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Morata will be perfect for Chelsea – Probably even more suited to them than he was to us. Can see his link up play with Hazard being a nightmare to defend. 

Fair play to Rooney for going to Everton when he could have cashed in. I’m pretty sure he’ll struggle to stay in the team but he can still strike a ball pretty well if nothing else. Will have value on set pieces and will be a good influence on younger players. 

Genuinely was my favourite United player before he twice tried to force a move – Was outrageous from 2006-2010 and probably would have walked into any side on the planet in that period. His lifestyle caught up to him, that and his pretty relentless style, hurrying back from injuries (particularly Munich) really done a number on him physically. His legs have been gone for years and it’s been sad to see such a steep decline so soon, he went from being the one guy you could always rely on to do a job to being a liability very quickly.

Have to appreciate the goals he scored and the trophies he helped us win, it’s just a shame to think of the legacy he could have cemented had he made better decisions. His popularity at the club was Cantona-esque around 2010 but never recovered from his transfer requests – As a result the fans were far less forgiving of his struggles on the pitch and it’s been pretty ugly for him the last few seasons. Wish him all the best though – produced some classic moments which will always be remembered.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Kelechi to Leicester done.

Pep the GOAT youth manager does it again.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884442786887553024


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

#RedRom :bosque


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

75mil on Stormzy :done


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello with Everton selling Lukaku to Manchester United . Where do people thing will Everton will get their goals from in the coming season?

Furthermore what other types of player should Everton get and why?

I personally think the team needs an attacking central midfield (either South American or Spanish/Portuguese ).


Yours

Farhan


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd assume Rooney is your new attacking midfielder, so you'd probably be looking at central midfield for your new creative addition, if there is one. Need an upgrade on Baines as he's regressed. I'm not entirely sure what Everton's best 11 currently is so it's hard to judge really.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

when i look at your side i see a steady midfield of hardworking, more defensive options in gana an morgan
a decent defence and a good young keeper to boot
but
youve lost 24 premier league goals that cannot be replaced by a old wayne and an unproven sandro so a striker should be a priority. i like the idea of gylfi over ross as well barkleys actually regressed over the last 3 years


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

even by todays standards the fee that's being reported for sigurdsson, 50 million, is fucking mental


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

i agree, i think They'll end up getting him for 40


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sigurdsson is probably worth that much to Swansea. He's the one who creates the room and makes it possible to get the crosses into Llorente many of the times. He's an assist and goal machine at that level too. He's incredibly important to that team.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Daily Mail reporting we've outbid Chelsea for Tiemoue Bakayoko.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Even Flow said:


> *Daily Mail reporting* we've outbid Chelsea for Tiemoue Bakayoko.


:sip (don't call me a hypocrite for using that, Seabs. It's a good .gif)

He's in London and having a medical tomorrow.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Daily Mail :mj2


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Even Flow said:


> Daily Mail reporting we've outbid Chelsea for Tiemoue Bakayoko.


Also reported by the DAILY STAR. Done deal tbh.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Swansea have declined a bid of £40m for Sigurdsson from Leicester. They set the price the same as what Everton have Barkley at - £50m.

I'm not exactly sure how the super slow Sigurdsson would fit into the Leicester team that mainly operates by hitting teams on the break.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol where were these signings last summer for leicester?

They bought dross and now are targeting actual quality. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Again, how does Sigurdsson fit into Leicester's style? When Shakespeare went back to letting Leicester do what they do best they got great results as opposed to what Ranieri was doing prior

Why would it make sense to change the formula that also won the PL for a midfielder who needs a team built around him?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Leicester throwing out £40m bids, Everton swinging their big money dick around like it's nothing and we can't even stump up the £1m fee they wanted to take Tammy Abraham on loan :hogan

Feelsbadman


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The price Swansea are asking for Sigurdsson is absolutely ludicrous. I like the player a lot but that's a clear example of how transfer fees are getting out of hand.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> The price Swansea are asking for Sigurdsson is absolutely ludicrous. I like the player a lot but that's a clear example of how transfer fees are getting out of hand.


It's high for sure, but look how important he is to them. Teams always value their best and most important players highly.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Plus it's not as if they have any incentive to sell him. Glyfi seems happy were he is and he suits the team perfectly. Like Brock said the dude is pretty much indispensable to Swansea right now.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

James going on loan to bayern Munich 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Welp.

So, no James for us. We still need more attacking reinforcements. Inter want to hold onto Perisic. So who can we really bring in? Lukaku won't be enough when all the other CL teams have several great attacking players.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

we have new player :goku


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Dani Alves to PSG apparently done.

Things starting to pick up.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The lure of playing for pep :lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Brock said:


> It's high for sure, but look how important he is to them. Teams always value their best and most important players highly.


Fair and astute points, Brock. Perhaps I am just stuck too much in the past, I remember back in the day when £30 mill was considered an exuberant amount.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Can we get Perisic then?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Gylfi was the difference between Swansea getting relegated and staying up. He's invaluable to them and they probably can't risk losing him so it makes sense they would put a huge price tag on him. It's an absurd fee for a club like Everton to pay though, apparently they're still interested, especially as he's already failed with a similar step up.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I think Gylfi Sigurdsson is an interesting prospect according to Fotball manager 2017 his passing is good not amazing same for vision dribbling ok as best, first touch roughly the same ok, execlent free kicks .

The number are not in high teen out of 20 .
If I was looking for someone I would probably go for someone wit vision and passing first touch etc around 18 or higher ,at as push 17 16 seams too low for vision.
He also had 13 assists and created 16 big chances according to premier league Webster . Everton need some with higher numbers in both .

It means he has 1 assist every 2.923076923 games which I think is should be nearer 1.5-2 games per assist .










Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ :applause


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

psg offering dani alves 14 mil a season and his wife lives and works in paris.

only thing that shits me is that txiki again doesnt get a target a manager wants. laporte last season, alves this season. how do you not get him to sign the deal if you have a verba agreement? leaving it open for another club to come in and offer double the wages? absolute amateur. guy only has a job cos he has pep on speed dial, but he continues to be a resounding failure.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sky Sports are saying Chelsea have been offered the chance to sign Aubameyang for £70 million. Milan, PSG & Tianjin Quanjian are also interested.

Also, Sky in Italy are saying Chelsea are in talks to sign Danilo from Real.

And, we've apparently stepped up and are trying to sign Perisic. I read Ed didn't go on the US tour, instead staying behind trying to work on signing Perisic & Eric Dier.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I would love to see Aubameyang in the EPL. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If we signed Perisic and a DM I'd be happy enough to go with that. Seems Dier is our priority and while I rate him he's not worth what Levy will demand.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Tianjin Quanjian, a Chinese club, has signed Anthony Modeste for €30m from Koln.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't want Aubameyang. He can't be far from losing some of his pace and when that happens he's done.

Just go get Belotti.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

auba is an elite poacher though, even if he loses pace, he'll still be in the right position to score goals.

the vast majority of his goals don't come from counter attacks.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't want :armfold

He's available and so many clubs are passing. They must know something that we don't.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Januzaj to Real Sociedad for £9.8m confirmed.

That's the net spend bragging rights taken care of then.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Looking more increasingly unlikely we'll get Keita tbh. :klopp Apparently Leipzig contacted us yesterday to reiterate he's not for sale, no matter how much he wants to join us.

Things could change but they appear adamant.

These 6 weeks can't go quick enough.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885425374989103106

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885425762710507520
Everton have bid £40m according to the Telegraph.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I want to say he's not worth it, but worse players in different positions are being sold for much more, so...


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

40m rejected


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

It'll be a massive blow for Swansea to lose him and then to try and replace him with the same quality tbh. I can see him moving but they'll want as much money as possible.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

God Movement said:


> I want to say he's not worth it, but worse players in different positions are being sold for much more, so...


better players being sold for less too


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Even if they're initially loans the value Bayern and Juve are getting for Jamea and Costa is quite ridiculous relative to what PL teams are paying.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Walker off to City for £50m :mj4

Don't get Alves on a free...Spend £50m on Walker :mj4


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dani alves had no impact on buying walker.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It's about what you'd expect for Walker tbh.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Pep about to spend 100 million on fullbacks. Mendy and Walker. Wow, just wow.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

City ruining football


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> It's about what you'd expect for Walker tbh.


Prob coulda landed him for 35 from anyone but Levy.

Fuck it, we have this at the min, :lol










We'll take him.

IN OTHER NEWS :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I still don't understand why Spurs are keen to sell. That squad is inching closer and closer to winning them the title.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Need to generate funds whilst paying for a new ground I guess

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Also,

Bonucci looks like he's heading to ac Milan for €40 million which would be sensational business if it happens.

Inter and Juve having shocking windows so far in comparison.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Milan this window

:faint:

If they continue and improve further up the field :done

Bonnuci deal has surprised me tbh.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow. Milan really isn't playing any games. I'm happy to see their rise back to prominence.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

They've been linked with a move for Belotti today too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That Bonucci deal would make no sense at all.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I read di sciglio and romagnoli are in play for the bonucci deal, but not sure if reliable.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Two dodgy clubs. Probably shenanigans.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Odds slashed on us resigning Zlatan.

:woo


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

But but hairy hands said he'd never play for us again :bosque

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

City are overspending, but they are overspending on quality players who you have to think will improve their starting XI.

If Milan get Bonucci and Belotti, then someone ought to give them their CL spot, because that team should be in it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Semedo to Barcelona looks very close, even the sceptical journos who were trashing Bellerin are excited about the deal.

Hopefully there's money left for a midfielder as it looks unlikely many (or even any) more players will be sold.

Meanwhile: http://streamable.com/n9h4r

:theroon



Irish Jet said:


> That Bonucci deal would make no sense at all.


He had a high profile falling out with management last season, and probably doesn't want to leave Italy.

Makes sense to me particularly as he's the wrong side of 30 and De Sciglio is potentially included who's been linked to Juve for ages.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

The odds have been slashed, but he's still heavy favourite to join the MLS.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885569783525236737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885570327190921218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885573269700661248
Bild reported the turned down offer. Pinch of salt with these tweets tho tbh.

There's still a chance we'll get him but at a high price. I'm not too confident tho.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

AC aren't fucking about


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chalobah to Watford

5 year deal

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

A little surprised to see Chalobah go, at least this early. He's not bad (recent Watford spell aside), he fits the system and he adds to the HG quota which Chelsea may have trouble with. It also leaves Chelsea with just four centre mids, one of whom is likely leaving and Fabregas is hardly the ideal fit for the 3-4-3.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> A little surprised to see Chalobah go, at least this early. He's not bad (recent Watford spell aside), he fits the system and he adds to the HG quota which Chelsea may have trouble with. It also leaves Chelsea with just four centre mids, one of whom is likely leaving and Fabregas is hardly the ideal fit for the 3-4-3.


Can't do much when he only has one more year, had already rejected a 5 year contract as he's desperate to go and play. To say that I'm very upset with this along with the Ake departure would be underplaying it. Two home grown and club trained players, who are good enough for squad spots and let's face it, good enough to start some Premier League games for us. We've had a shocking window. Bakayoko will be confirmed today, but that won't change this poor window performance.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Semedo signed, lots of pissed Benfica fans on Reddit saying he's worth his buyout clause of €50 million (Barca paid €30 million) and is the new Dani Alves.

Even without seeing more than a few minutes of him he sounds a much better signing than Bellerin.

Fernandez looking like more than just Spanish Woodward after OPERATION VERRATTI.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

can we just get the deals for keita and van dijk done pls

:mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Kenny said:


> can we just get the deals for keita and van dijk done pls
> 
> :mj2


pls

:klopp

Sell Sakho/Markovic/Moreno too to get some funds back and sign a LB. I'd still like a striker too but it looks like Klopp is happy with Firmino/Origi and Sturridge atm. Plus Ings.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I think we have a good chance of selling Sakho and Moreno, we're just trying to get how much we've asked for. I've preferred our business past few years compared to other years where we'd sell players on the cheap or even free transfers. Getting 16 million for Ibe was a highlight :lol I'm not sure how we'd do in selling Markovic, no one seems to be after him compared to the other two. If we can sell on, and get Keita and Van Dijk and possibly a striker I'll be pretty happy with the window.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah we seen to be better at selling since Klopp arrived tbh. He knows what value he wants and seems to stick with it. Unlike us in other years. We'd certainly be taking a loss on Markovic tho by the looks of it as there isn't any interest in anyone paying what we want for him.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

City getting Mendy


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

West Ham reportedly no longer interested in Giroud. Been linked with Joe Hart too.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

id rather we kept sakho if im honest


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

BigDaveBatista said:


> id rather we kept sakho if im honest


So would I, but it's obvious Klopp wants to sell him. Just about getting the right price.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

best rb in the world. levy to be called a brilliant negotiator after selling the best rb to his rivals and will probably spend it on another sissoko/janssen pairing.

GENIUS.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885874546506682369
Our full backs :wow


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Pochettino is absolutely ruthless. Cross him and you're sold. 

Not too bothered as I'm confident either Trippier will continue to step up or we'll sign a new right back and Pochettino will once again turn them into one of the best full backs in the league. 

He's done it with Clyne and Shaw at Southampton. He done it with Walker and Rose and to an extent made Davies and Trippier over perform. He'll do it again. 

Bye Felecia.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

ye Trippier is good enough imo

Shitty favourites for the league here


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Jamaican said:


> ye Trippier is good enough imo
> 
> Shitty favourites for the league here


really? have to fancy chelsea again me
top 4 chelsea yous city us


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

HOLY SHIT @ Milan signing Bonucci. they are having the GOAT transfer window.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

BigDaveBatista said:


> really? have to fancy chelsea again me
> top 4 chelsea yous city us


They're about to bag Mendy & they're sorting their defence, they're favs for me sadly, who have Liverpool bought btw haven't paid attention to them but I feel like Laca will bag for Arsenal & can't count out Tottenham but they need depth


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kiz said:


> *best rb in the world*. levy to be called a brilliant negotiator after selling the best rb to his rivals and will probably spend it on another sissoko/janssen pairing.
> 
> GENIUS.


srs?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Not even the best RB purchased today.










:banderas


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Jamaican said:


> They're about to bag Mendy & they're sorting their defence, they're favs for me sadly, who have Liverpool bought btw haven't paid attention to them but I feel like Laca will bag for Arsenal & can't count out Tottenham but they need depth


only salah and solanke atm, rumours are 3 more will be coming one increasingly likely to be VVD. keita, ox, PEA, martins and the lad roberston from hull all linked 

i don't fancy arsenal at all next season, they havent added that steel and leadership that they desperately need. spurs i think will be hampered by Wembley, with every team setting up to counterattack them to death


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

BigDaveBatista said:


> only salah and solanke atm, rumours are 3 more will be coming one increasingly likely to be VVD. keita, ox, PEA, martins and the lad roberston from hull all linked
> 
> i don't fancy arsenal at all next season, they havent added that steel and leadership that they desperately need. spurs i think will be hampered by Wembley, with every team setting up to counterattack them to death


I dunno about yous, definitely need more to stay in top 4

I think Spurs'll be fine & get rid of the Wembley myth, Arsenal will be giving their lives for that precious 4th spot now with a better goalscorer but yes they don't have that steel


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Jamaican said:


> I dunno about yous, definitely need more to stay in top 4
> 
> I think Spurs'll be fine & get rid of the Wembley myth, Arsenal will be giving their lives for that precious 4th spot now with a better goalscorer but yes they don't have that steel


we needed more last season as well an still done it, suppose as a fan i have to be confident


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Mignolet, Matip and Clyne are all decent enough but you'll need another CB and an actual LB instead of Milner. Don't rate Lovren as a top 6 defender and Klavan is horrific. Someone is required alongside Henderson, unless you're planning on playing Coutinho or Lallana deeper. Attacking wise, I've no idea how you'll line up. Salah should do alright considering he had a superb season for Roma, I can't imagine he'd drop off that much standard wise. Add that to the fact you've got a full season of Mane, who was great up until the African Nations. Then there's Coutinho, Lallana and Firmino. A reliable striker should be pretty high on the agenda too.

Call it about 4 first team quality players and you should be set. That's easier said than done, mind you.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I can see Klopp playing Coutinho in a deeper centre role like he did at the end of last season tbh. He was superb in that position the last few games.

A CB and a LB are musts of course. Keita is our obvious target for midfield, but if we fail to get him, don't know where that leaves us.

I'd certainly like another striker, but It appears Klopp is happy with Firmino/Sturridge and Origi. With Ings to possibly feature too at some point.

Auba would be sensational but that's unlikely.

We've accepted a bid from Lazio for Lucas. Great servant to the club.

Reports also that we're about to sign Robertson from Hull for £8m.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fuck that was terrible to watch. 

looks like the robertson deal is imminent.

just saw brocks post now haha


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Mignolet can be quite inconsistent. I don't have him as a CL quality keeper. Two better feasible 'keepers in Pickford and Hart have been available.

Not saying a 'keeper should be top of the list, but they should certainly be on there.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Costa & Matic not in Chelsea tour squad

We're gonna sign Matic init lol, Jose wants 2 more players so assuming holding MF & maybe a LB cause Shaws been pretty unlucky & doubt Jose is high on him right now

Edit - Inter want money & Martial for Perisic get the fuck outta here :lmao

Even if it was a loan Martial gtfo


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

mcgeady for 250k is really tidy business. vaughan for 500k isn't bad either. much better than our recent overpaying for shite, thats for sure


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> srs?


he's in the top 5 at least. it's a position with absolute dearth in terms of quality. so the hysteria around him is something i dont understand. levy is known to wring out every dime, he's home grown, from a direct competitor, and clubs know we have lots of money. it's one of the most important positions in football now, mix it with the scarcity of how many there are, so levy could just name his price.

this deal is 'insanity' but lukaku is a good deal. kek.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Sunderland don't have a striker on the books and the first one they get is Vaughan, just because he's cheap and played for Grayson before wouldn't fill me with confidence. He could do a job but surely there's a lot better out there.

McGeady is a good bit of business imo.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Top 5 is a stretch for Walker in a world with Juanfran, Carvajal, Gaspar, Azpilicueta, Alves, Kimmich, Sidibe, Srna (and Semedo :side.

It's good business for City though as he was the best RB in the league, is English, his strength is going forward, and he comes from a direct rival.

Also, Morata dying his hair red apparently for the United move and having to shave it all off when it fell through :bosque


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*Kiz drinking the cool aid good and proper :uhoh

Seb doing his best with what's left in the glass too :evil

Don't forget to leave some for Joel!*_


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

seabs said:


> _*Kiz drinking the cool aid good and proper :uhoh
> 
> Seb doing his best with what's left in the glass too :evil
> 
> Don't forget to leave some for Joel!*_


Congratulations on missing out on your main target and instead downgrading your striker :mj

Let me have this one, it's been 3 years since Barca had a good window whilst Madrid have racked up CL's :hoganbarca


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Kiz said:


> best rb in the world.



:HA

He's not even the best RB at Spurs, I'd take Trippier over him everytime especially based on last seasons performances at least Trippier can defend and has a better final ball, only loss is his pace.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seb said:


> Top 5 is a stretch for Walker in a world with Juanfran, Carvajal, Gaspar, Azpilicueta, Alves, Kimmich, Sidibe, Srna (and Semedo :side.
> 
> It's good business for City though as he was the best RB in the league, is English, his strength is going forward, and he comes from a direct rival.
> 
> Also, Morata dying his hair red apparently for the United move and having to shave it all off when it fell through :bosque


juanfran is old. so is alves. azpilicueta doesnt play at rb, sidibe is rubbish. srna is a football manager player.



tommo010 said:


> :HA
> 
> He's not even the best RB at Spurs, I'd take Trippier over him everytime especially based on last seasons performances at least Trippier can defend and has a better final ball, only loss is his pace.


so much better that he only started 6 games last season. what a star.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Trippier is a good rb but he's not as good as Walker at all. Walker and Valencia were the best performing right backs last season, add to the fact that Walker fills the home grown quota and he's a superb signing. He'll give them an attacking threat that wasn't really there, in addition to not being as defensively shite as he used to be. The money isn't as issue for City so no-one should really use that as a criticism.

Has anyone ever even seen Srna regularly? There's not a whole host of superb right backs, so whilst top 5 sounds like it should be reserved for world class players, in certain positions that really isn't the case. Walker likely is a top 5 rb, or at least around that point.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

@Vader i agree with your points on us, maybe im counting too much on the demise of spurs but if we pick up a cm, lb and vvd we should challenge 

on topic i dont rate walker at all, hes not even in the top 3 right backs in the league, let alone in the world


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Srna has always looked class in the CL/EL and international tournaments. Fuck knows what he looks like in the Ukraine league though.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Milan just 2 players shy of being able to play an bought new first XI :done

Donnarumma
Conti - Bonnuci - Musaccio - Rodrguez
Borini - Kessie - Calhanoglu - XXX
Silva - XXX


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Walkers is a shit Toni V.



wkdsoul said:


> Milan just 2 players shy of being able to play an bought new first XI :done
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti - Bonnuci - Musaccio - Rodrguez
> ...


Donnarumma?

I do think people are overstating the quality of Milan's signings. The defensive players are brilliant but it will take a lot of gelling and I'm not convinced the attackers are all that.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

John Terry appointed Aston Villa captain.

https://twitter.com/SkyFootball/sta..._url=http://www.skysports.com/transfer-centre

Teddy Sheringham takes Atletico de Kolkata job.

Looks like we are going to loan out Ryan Kent with the incoming of Robertson.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Walkers is a shit Toni V.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know he wont, but they could field an entirely new team by game one, Milan gone full FM.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Donnarumma?
> 
> I do think people are overstating the quality of Milan's signings. The defensive players are brilliant but it will take a lot of gelling and I'm not convinced the attackers are all that.


They bought his brother from Astrea or w.e

The striker Andre Silva has potential but it's just that atm potential. They'll challenge for CL spots but won't light the world up just yet


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

andre silva is class. Future world elite.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Just clocked AC getting Biglia as well


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

wkdsoul said:


> Milan just 2 players shy of being able to play an bought new first XI :done
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti - Bonnuci - Musaccio - Rodrguez
> ...


More likely to be:

Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
Conti Kessie Biglia Rodriguez
Calhanoglu
Silva Belotti​
Could go with Bonaventura in place of Calhanoglu and making it a midfield 3. I'm assuming they will get Belotti as I reckon we'll be getting PEA.

Edit: I just realised you said "bought first XI". My bad :$


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I was very impressed with Silva at the Confed cup and he's definitely a big star in the making.

Borini finding his way to Milan tho. That damn guy.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bakayoko official. Central midfield gonna be ridiculous at regaining possession next season. 









































Regaining the possession that they themselves lost with their 1/20 passing.

Honestly, I am happy he has joined and I think he will fit in well. He's 22, so he has a lot to learn, like imposing himself on games better and hopefully he can improve his passing and finishing. He's wasn't my first choice as the season ended and I do have some concerns that I have aired already, but he's young, so with the right coaching he can become the player we need him to be. I hope.

If we have those two either side of Fabregas for some games, I think we'd be really good. I mean really, really good.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"Signing was the natural thing for me because it is a club I loved very much in my childhood."










Who knows tho, could have been.

Danilo wants to join Chelsea too apparently.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wouldn't mind Danilo as long as it is for a good price. I'm against giving Madrid back what they paid for him as he flopped there. We shouldn't go any higher that £20m and I think I'm being kind there.

If he does come, I'm hoping he can show what he had at Porto, because he had to be doing good things to be picked up by Madrid for that price when they already had Carvajal.

Seems Alex Sandro will renew at Juventus. Sucks. Not a vital signing for us, but a signing that would have been an upgrade on a very good Alonso. Had a feeling they wouldn't let him go after losing Bonucci (and Alves) though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Wouldn't mind Danilo as long as it is for a good price. I'm against giving Madrid back what they paid for him as he flopped there. We shouldn't go any higher that £20m and I think I'm being kind there.
> 
> If he does come, I'm hoping he can show what he had at Porto, because he had to be doing good things to be picked up by Madrid for that price when they already had Carvajal.
> 
> Seems Alex Sandro will renew at Juventus. Sucks. Not a vital signing for us, but a signing that would have been an upgrade on a very good Alonso. Had a feeling they wouldn't let him go after losing Bonucci (and Alves) though.


Danilo would be a downgrade on Victor Moses. I know Conte turned Luiz into a serviceable CB so has a track record in this regard, but Luiz was always a good footballer and had qualities, he was just a liability defensively. Danilo is absolutely fucking pony though and probably the worst player in the Madrid/Barca squads.

Also, Nolito to Sevilla for €8 million is insane value.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Probably late to the party here but I think both sides got a really good deal on the Kyle Walker transfer.

City have (imo) the best right-back in the league and Spurs sell a player who's replacement (Trippier) is too far behind him and arguably suits their play better.
*


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Perisic apparently has left Inter's tour cause of a "toothache" :lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Goku said:


> andre silva is class. Future world elite.


He's looked an absolute baller when i've seen him play.

Wonder if there's any chance Milan take a punt on Ibra. It was always the club he was most enamoured with, I don't doubt he'd bite their hand off.

Milaneissance continuing though. That backline :banderas


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> If we have those two either side of Fabregas for some games, I think we'd be really good. I mean really, really good.


Would it be the worst idea in the world shifting to a 4-3-3/3-5-2 permanently, with that set up? I guess obviously there's depth issues, but outside of the top 5 I see most sides just parking the bus where Kante/Bakayoko's lack of guile on the ball could get exposed. Even in bigger games it still gives you a creative threat from midfield.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*€8m for Nolito :banderas

It really is amazing the transfer fees PL clubs are paying compared to the other top leagues. *


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Kiz said:


> best rb in the world. levy to be called a brilliant negotiator after selling the best rb to his rivals and will probably spend it on another sissoko/janssen pairing.
> 
> GENIUS.


*http://www.wrestlingforum.com/67086841-post2615.html

:hmm*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

awaiting @seabs snarky comments about bayern transfers :armfold


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Kiz changing his tune on a player as soon as he signs for City??????


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:mj


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

"I have made my decision. I have to wait for Arsenal's response, it depends on them. My Goal is to play in the Champions League" - Sanchez :lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

So sick of this Sanchez nonsense.

Just put a request in and force your way out you actual coward.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> Would it be the worst idea in the world shifting to a 4-3-3/3-5-2 permanently, with that set up? I guess obviously there's depth issues, but outside of the top 5 I see most sides just parking the bus where Kante/Bakayoko's lack of guile on the ball could get exposed. Even in bigger games it still gives you a creative threat from midfield.


1 - We don't have the central midfield depth to play 3 permanently.
2 - It wouldn't get the best out of Hazard, Pedro and Willian.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Trippier is an exceptional crosser of the ball. Probably second in the world only to Srna for right backs in that regard. But that's sort of where his game begins and ends. I think Spurs will want an improvement on him to really challenge for the title.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

They apparently want Pereira from Porto.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

That would strike me as an odd move. He's old and not the most physically impressive fullback around. And with Spurs high pressing I'd think they need someone with a real engine to fly up and down the flank. I was thinking someone like Sidibe from Monaco would be a prime target for them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:shrug:

pereira is the 23 year old who was on loan at nice. alvaro left porto like 5 years ago.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

I was thinking of the Uruguayan.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Maxi? ^


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Everton been linked with Walcott and Benteke today. Whilst we've been linked again with Jordan Amavi, initially on loan.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BREAKING NEWS

Tottenham agree deal with Marseille for the permanent transfer of Clinton N'Jie.

They are also still after Barkley apparently, but the 50 mil price tag may have put them off. 

If its believable, Chelsea have had a £88m bid for Higuain rejected.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886228054640558081
:klopp2


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Shocking effort at recording from the Albanian... can't see shite. :lol


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Saw this on Reddit, most expensive transfers this summer so far.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Apparently Arsenal have agreed a fee for Lemar

Monaco getting tore apart lol, Mbappe looks to be staying though


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lemar is going to be so good for Arsenal.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Hart going West Ham too


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886671033842978816
Thank you for 10 years service. Wish him luck.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Milan are interested in signing Renato Sanches on loan from Bayern, with the option to buy him for €40 million.

Wouldn't mind him instead of Matic, since we missed out on him last summer.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886671033842978816
> Thank you for 10 years service. Wish him luck.


Lucas.  One of my favourites and had his name one of my jerseys. Great servant to the club. I wish he does well. He got a great reception. 

https://twitter.com/dimarzio/status/886681112461881344


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

that fee for Tolisso seems a little excessive, @Goku can you shine some light on if that is true or not? I haven't seen much of him tbh so I dunno


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't seen much of him either. :shrug


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Jean Michel Aulas rarely sells on the cheap.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chelsea, Milan and Paris apparently in for Auba.

At least he won't be wasting away in China I guess


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Lazio's Keita Baldé Diao travels for Inter, transfer is "imminent".


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Punkhead said:


> Saw this on Reddit, most expensive transfers this summer so far.


Over 140 million to the Portuguese league alone , I don't know how I should feel about that :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sky Sports are saying Chelsea have 'serious and strong interest' in signing Aguero from Man City.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Go on pep you know you want to. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I think Man City will have a more serious and stronger interest in not selling to Chelsea.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sky sports using their news platform to influence skybet market shocker.

wonder how much they made off hames going to united


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

***BIG TRANSFER NEWS***



Spoiler: BIG





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886952179659157505
:bosque


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Everton have signed Cuco Martina on a free transfer from Southampton.

Is it me, or does anyone else not know who he is?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Sky Sports are saying Chelsea have 'serious and strong interest' in signing Aguero from Man City.


Cant believe how fast this gained traction from 1 random tweet. Quite impressive actually...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kiz said:


> sky sports using their news platform to influence skybet market shocker.
> 
> wonder how much they made off hames going to united


Anyone moronic enough to bet on a transfer rumour sourced from Sky Sports News deserves to lose their money imo.

They're about as credible as Goal or any of the British tabloids.

Edit: Apparently they got the story from known bullshit artist Palmeri:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Barca failing to get Verratti while PSG get Neymar would be rather hilarious.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

People bet on transfers ?

Christ:lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Another day, another stonewall from Leipzig over Keita.

We're just not getting him are we.

:klopp

But hey, Robertson has apparently left Hull's training camp so that looks like one signing we could make.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Reina to MCFC.

Well, thats out of left field.. #fuckbravo .


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:rafa :klopp

Didn't expect Reina to City.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Brock said:


> :rafa :klopp
> 
> Didn't expect Reina to City.


Seems a weird one, 1st choice at Napoli, and poss his last chance to make a WC squad...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Reina :cry

Haven't watched him since he left Liverpool, he pretty much became incapable of stopping shots circa 2011. Don't know if he has raised his game again since then. You would think so if City are signing him, but then again Pep doesn't seem too interested in keepers who stop the ball from going into the goal, just ones who are great with the ball at their feet and Reina is one of the best at that


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

DA said:


> Reina :cry
> 
> Haven't watched him since he left Liverpool, he pretty much became incapable of stopping shots circa 2011. Don't know if he has raised his game again since then. You would think so if City are signing him, but then again Pep doesn't seem too interested in keepers who stop the ball from going into the goal, just ones who are great with the ball at their feet and Reina is one of the best at that


Napoli finished 3rd in Italy and had 39 goals conceded , which placed them 3rd in the league. The season prior they finished 2nd with 32 goals conceded


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Reins is old, bald and washed :trumpout


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so we release a backup keeper who was all too happy to remain a backup keeper so we can spend money on...another backup keeper.

sure 3 mil isn't much, but it shows really just how needlessly wasteful the club is.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He's our Willy now. Get over it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

joel always wanted his own willy, and how he can finally have one.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

DA said:


> Reina :cry
> 
> Haven't watched him since he left Liverpool, he pretty much became incapable of stopping shots circa 2011. Don't know if he has raised his game again since then. You would think so if City are signing him, but then again *Pep doesn't seem too interested in keepers who stop the ball from going into the goal, just ones who are great with the ball at their feet* and Reina is one of the best at that


I've seen this rhetoric a lot from people like Richard Keys and Duncan Castles, what is it actually based on? The only first team keeper Pep has ever signed is Bravo, who was obviously terrible last season but his game deteriorated completely and he was binned after several months, and he wasn't known as a keeper who was only good with his feet when Pep signed him. He wasn't even particularly known for his footwork at all tbh. Also Hart was terrible last season (and before that hence being sold) so that part of the equation was a smart decision. The only other keepers he's had are Valdes and Neuer, both of whom he inherited and both were world class shot stoppers, and Ederson who i've not really seen.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Ederson is decent with his feet

Jose says he has "no idea" on Perisic deal lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Goku said:


> joel always wanted his own willy, and how he can finally have one.


It's a big one too. I feel so strong now :goku


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Reports that Jose wants Keita now.

Fuck

Off

:armfold


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Ugh, of course. 

This window is making me crazy.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

NOBODY is getting Keita you scouse transfer muppets, just accept it and move on tbh


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Not sure what I'll do with myself when the window shuts and I don't get my 700 daily updates on Keita unk2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> NOBODY is getting Keita you scouse transfer muppets, just accept it and move on tbh


Go do one Rene :serious:

We are getting Keita and Van Dijk :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

i hear inter milan are signing a keita :troll


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Seb said:


> I've seen this rhetoric a lot from people like Richard Keys and Duncan Castles, what is it actually based on? The only first team keeper Pep has ever signed is Bravo, who was obviously terrible last season but his game deteriorated completely and he was binned after several months, and he wasn't known as a keeper who was only good with his feet when Pep signed him. He wasn't even particularly known for his footwork at all tbh. Also Hart was terrible last season (and before that hence being sold) so that part of the equation was a smart decision. The only other keepers he's had are Valdes and Neuer, both of whom he inherited and both were world class shot stoppers, and Ederson who i've not really seen.


It's based on because I said so :armfold


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887357808966086656


> When I first joined Liverpool 10 years ago, I had three main ambitions.
> 
> First, I wanted to win a place in the team, which I managed to do. Next, I hoped to prove myself worthy of the shirt, an aim that others will be better placed than me to decide whether or not it was achieved. Finally, I looked ahead to the future with a hope that if and when the time came to leave this wonderful club I would do so on the best possible terms.
> 
> ...


roud

Good luck

------
@Green Light Only update I have on Keita is that he started training again at Leipzig today :klopp


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Renegade™;68981314 said:


> NOBODY is getting Keita you scouse transfer muppets, just accept it and move on tbh


It's almost cringe-worthy seeing their fans desperately clamour for weeks and weeks over a midfielder they're not going to be able to obtain, in spite of a massive transfer offer and the player wanting to join :lol









































:hoganbarca


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lucas tho, what a player :mj2

1 league cup in a decade


#legend 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Renegade™;68981314 said:


> NOBODY is getting Keita you scouse transfer muppets, just accept it and move on tbh





Seb said:


> It's almost cringe-worthy seeing their fans desperately clamour for weeks and weeks over a midfielder they're not going to be able to obtain, in spite of a massive transfer offer and the player wanting to join :lol


:klopp





















Well excuuuuuuuuuuuse us for trying to be happy and trying to look forward in a little hope to a positive transfer for our club for once



















Been saying I didn't think we'd get him anyway.

:klopp


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Arnautovic 24mil West Ham lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

So is the Neymar to PSG rumor true?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

According to SSN and joal.com, Keita had cheerios for breakfast this morning. Big if true.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Green Light said:


> According to SSN and joal.com, Keita had cheerios for breakfast this morning. Big if true.


SSN :tripsscust


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Brock said:


> SSN :tripsscust


pls if SSN reported that "a distant cousins second niece who once shared a bus ride with Keita's sister's uncle found out through a source he knows that Keita wants to push through the move to Liverpool and RBL are seriously considering accepting the next bid" you'd be FAPPING all over the place m8


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Renegade™ said:


> pls if SSN reported that "a distant cousins second niece who once shared a bus ride with Keita's sister's uncle found out through a source he knows that Keita wants to push through the move to Liverpool and RBL are seriously considering accepting the next bid" you'd be FAPPING all over the place m8


Considering I think I've been mostly negative about any Keita report, I won't be fapping until he's in a Liverpool shirt m8 :cozy

Which means I won't be fapping.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Kevin Stewart on his way to Hull for £8m.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Green Light said:


> According to SSN and joal.com, Keita had cheerios for breakfast this morning. Big if true.


*Cheerios which is another word for goodbye, he's saying goodbye to wherever he is now, hence he's going to a new place. 

:hmm:*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm wondering if Klopp has secondary targets too as the Keita deal is pointless to pursue now. They're not selling no matter what we offer so we need to move on. He would have been a great signing but we've done all we can.

Robertson having a medical tomorrow in preparation for a £10m (£8m + £2m based on bonuses) move.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

world class danilo joining.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Szczesny has joined Juventus.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Quite incredible that Madrid will make back nearly all their money on Danilo :walphtf*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Can't wait to read about our most expensive squad ever while City again exclude £150m worth of trash from theirs.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SOLANKE :mark:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

> Tuesday was a bit of a weird day.
> 
> At Sport Witness, we tend to focus solely on rumours that involve English clubs, yet when the news broke from Brazil that Neymar had ‘accepted’ Paris Saint-Germain’s offer to join the Ligue 1 side, we felt there was a need to cover it.
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Kenny said:


> SOLANKE :mark:


Our new 3rd kit too. Even Origi scored.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chelsea in for Morata.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like Chelsea is getting Morata. Hopefully he's fucking shit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Conte getting his chosen one. Suck it, Emenalo.

I do worry about how prolific Morata is in front of goal. But one thing I'm sure of happening is that our front three will be very slick with his addition. Technically, he's superb, so I think Hazard will absolutelylove playing with him.

Edit: Fee officially agreed.


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Sad to see Morata go for sure one of our most successful academy players in recent years. It's the best for the player though as I doubt things would have changed for him. I'm convinced he'll do fine in Chelsea. 

The only negative here is that we have just lost a player who can give us at least 18 goals in one season that I reckon won't get from Benzema.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

They're going to piss the league again 

No I'm not overreacting 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

City spending 30 million on Danilo :lmao

Kiz you must be mortified. Should've kept Sagna.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

We still need 2 wing backs, another central midfielder and an attacking midfielder. Llorente would be nice too, as that'd give us a great mix of strikers - Morata the technical choice, Batshuayi the pace choice and Llorente the physical choice. Allows us to go 3-5-2 in certain games too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel never satisfied :done


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Verratti has switched to raiola as his new agent.

IT'S HAPPENING:dance

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Liverpool sign Roberstson from Hull, We also managed to get 8m for Kevin Stewart which is laughable.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Chelsea got Morata? lol fuck off man


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Unorthodox said:


> Liverpool sign Roberstson from Hull, We also managed to get 8m for Kevin Stewart which is laughable.


With Stewart the fee rises to £8m so not sure how much we'll be getting up front but I'm sure it's close. Robertson is for £8m with another £2m in bonuses and such. Might as well have just done a straight swap.

Havn't seen much of Robertson tbh but hey he's a LB at least and at least it leaves us with more money to spend on players WE AREN'T GOING TO FUCKING GET :armfold


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Morata's link up play with attackers from wide has always been his peak game so he's a good fit for Chelsea in that respect and a natural replacement for Costa too. I'd just worry about his ability to create his own chances and get goals for himself which Costa was great at. Him vs Lukaku will be interesting. *


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Brock said:


> With Stewart the fee rises to £8m so not sure how much we'll be getting up front but I'm sure it's close. Robertson is for £8m with another £2m in bonuses and such. Might as well have just done a straight swap.
> 
> Havn't seen much of Robertson tbh but hey he's a LB at least and at least it leaves us with more money to spend on players WE AREN'T GOING TO FUCKING GET :armfold


He's highly rated by Hull fans and was touted as a player with a big future a couple of years ago he is also a natural left back so I can see him shifting Milner out of the team at some point, Another plus from this deal is we can finally get rid of that useless bastard Moreno now as well.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Joel never satisfied :done


That's not fair, we sold and loaned half of our squad :armfold

First team senior players available for 1st week as it stands: 

GK: Courtois, Willy, Eduardo
DF: Azpi, Luiz, Cahill, Rudiger, Christensen
WB: Moses, Alonso
CM: Kante, Fabregas
AM: Pedro, Willian
ST: Morata, Batshuayi

GK and DF is fine. But we are seriously lacking everywhere else. We do have Pasalic, Baker and Musonda on the books, but they're not real options atm. Maybe Pasalic at a push.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

seabs said:


> *Him vs Lukaku will be interesting. *


Are they gonna fight :CENA


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887770250271391745
:done :lmao:lmao


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

A more appropriate picture would be a gloriously happy Kyle Walker.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Unorthodox said:


> He's highly rated by Hull fans and was touted as a player with a big future a couple of years ago he is also a natural left back so I can see him shifting Milner out of the team at some point, Another plus from this deal is we can finally get rid of that useless bastard Moreno now as well.


I don't see a big difference between Robertson and Moreno. Robertson is fast and ok going forward but his defensive game is only marginally better than Moreno. He's not a CL quality left back.

Given that there was better on the market, I assume this was just a purchase for Milner's understudy.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Rugrat said:


> I don't see a big difference between Robertson and Moreno. Robertson is fast and ok going forward but his defensive game is only marginally better than Moreno. He's not a CL quality left back.
> 
> Given that there was better on the market, I assume this was just a purchase for Milner's understudy.


I don't know mate I think you're underrating him a bit there, For all the plaudits Milner got last season I wasn't really impressed with him in a lot of games. We will see if he turns out to be another Moreno but I think he has a lot more to offer defensively than Moreno does. And at 9m you can't really go wrong anyway to be honest because that's fuck all in today's market.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seb said:


> City spending 30 million on Danilo :lmao
> 
> Kiz you must be mortified. Should've kept Sagna.


in fairness danilo has scope to improve. pep apparently thinks he can play as a right back, left back or midfielder. plus sagna was just finished. 

he's not exactly my first choice but if he can come in, do a job in any 3 positions, and get rid of the need to spend extra on another left back other than mendy then it's alright. as long as he isnt a walking disaster he'll exceed my expectations.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Unorthodox said:


> I don't know mate I think you're underrating him a bit there, For all the plaudits Milner got last season I wasn't really impressed with him in a lot of games. We will see if he turns out to be another Moreno but I think he has a lot more to offer defensively than Moreno does. And at 9m you can't really go wrong anyway to be honest because that's fuck all in today's market.


Robertson is better than Moreno, but at this very moment he isn't better than Milner or good enough for Liverpool. He doesn't really solve the LB problem, at least for now. I'd sooner have got Bertrand or Cresswell.

Defensively he has tended to dive in and rely on pace which might see him get exposed at a higher level. I think he'll be fine in the games where he has two of Hendo/Milner/Can in front of him but if they do something more attacking like having Wijnaldum or Lallana covering maybe he'll struggle.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

i like the look of robertson ngl
time for a bit of movement in other areas of the pitch, ive seen us linked to muller, that'd be a good start


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

BigDaveBatista said:


> i like the look of robertson ngl
> time for a bit of movement in other areas of the pitch, ive seen us linked to muller, that'd be a good start


Muller isn't happening in a million years realistically. Can't see Bayern selling plus I'm sure they'll be a plethora of other teams interested.

There's still over a month to go but I admit to getting nervous now about our main transfer dealings. There has to be a point soon where Klopp just says enough is enough on Keita and we move on. Same with Van Dijk although there's probably more chance of him still joining.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

222m or Neymar...

Neymar doesn't seem very loyal to me and I think we could use that 222m to land 2-3 world class players.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Brock said:


> Muller isn't happening in a million years realistically. Can't see Bayern selling plus I'm sure they'll be a plethora of other teams interested.
> 
> There's still over a month to go but I admit to getting nervous now about our main transfer dealings. There has to be a point soon where Klopp just says enough is enough on Keita and we move on. Same with Van Dijk although there's probably more chance of him still joining.


i wouldn't rule us out if he becomes available, where else is he going to go to get cl football and a guaranteed starting position?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Monaco have rejected a £44.5 million bid from City for Benjamin Mendy.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

BigDaveBatista said:


> i wouldn't rule us out if he becomes available, where else is he going to go to get cl football and a guaranteed starting position?


United / Chelsea / PSG and prob Juve, at least could tell him that.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

wkdsoul said:


> United / Chelsea / PSG and prob Juve, at least could tell him that.


well were would any of those teams actually play him? you are just throwing out names without any substance behind them 

Chelsea have a front 3 now of morata hazard willian he doesn't have what's required to get into that. juve have higuian and dybala he doesn't get in their either 
psg there's an argument but theyre about to spend upwards of 190m on neymar i doubt theyd be willing to spend another large sum on muller 
that leaves United who have pogba to play in that position so he doesn't really get in their either, especially when they are after matic to play alongside herrera both behind pogba


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

yup muller doesn't have what's required to beat willian for a starting role.

get in the bin.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

BigDaveBatista said:


> well were would any of those teams actually play him? you are just throwing out names without any substance behind them
> 
> Chelsea have a front 3 now of morata hazard willian he doesn't have what's required to get into that. juve have higuian and dybala he doesn't get in their either
> psg there's an argument but theyre about to spend upwards of 190m on neymar i doubt theyd be willing to spend another large sum on muller
> that leaves United who have pogba to play in that position so he doesn't really get in their either, especially when they are after matic to play alongside herrera both behind pogba


The names he mentioned were the names that popped into my head as well, although i'll admit Juve wouldn't make sense now that they've signed Douglas Costa.

United - Pogba doesn't play in that position, they were trying to sign Griezmann who plays as a second striker which is exactly what Muller is.

PSG aren't getting Neymar (though for that price few Barca fans would complain).

Chelsea are the perfect choice though, he's an enormous upgrade on Pedro/Willian.

Milan would be the wildcard shout.

Muller was one of the best players in the world under Pep, the only reason he'd be sold is because Ancelotti is a slave to 4-3-3 and doesn't know how to use him.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

BigDaveBatista said:


> well were would any of those teams actually play him? you are just throwing out names without any substance behind them
> 
> Chelsea have a front 3 now of morata hazard willian he doesn't have what's required to get into that. juve have higuian and dybala he doesn't get in their either
> psg there's an argument but theyre about to spend upwards of 190m on neymar i doubt theyd be willing to spend another large sum on muller
> that leaves United who have pogba to play in that position so he doesn't really get in their either, especially when they are after matic to play alongside herrera both behind pogba


He can play wide in a front 3 or in a 3 behind a higuian if they really wanted him. He can play a similar role to Mata / Mandžukić and get in ahead of Willain in a front 3 in any of those. IF they really wanted him in.

its a easy reshuffle to get a play of his calibre and versatility into any of those teams. PSG signing Draxler & poss. Neymar prob rules them out, but they have silly money, and no idea..  

He can pretty much play a 7 & 9 /10 / 11 to a top level, to rule them out would be daft. They can all offer CL / Money & game time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, Muller would be perfect to play our right attacking role.

City tapping up players once again :no: Monaco should refuse to sell Mendy to them and sell him to us in spite, in my honest, not trying to gain anything for myself, opinion.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

might have been hasty on Chelsea but the point still applies, you can only judge on the formations those teams play now and he doesnt fit either juve or psg 

united will be playing pogba down the middle this season, just behind the striker, that much is obvious considering who they are looking for in defensive roles to play alongside herrera as i said 

never once said he doesnt have what's required to replace willian either, just didnt think hed be a priority there, so @Goku you can bail


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Either way, I can't see us ever getting him anyway. Yes we can offer him first team football and the Klopp influence is there, but id just think he'd choose other options over us tbh. Doubt he's even available too.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

BigDaveBatista said:


> *
> Chelsea have a front 3 now of morata hazard willian he doesn't have what's required to get into that.*


Um.....


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

wkdsoul said:


> Um.....


ive been rangled


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Villa have signed Chris samba 

Terry and Samba at the back :lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

West Ham with the shrewdest signing of the transfer window so far.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seb said:


> The names he mentioned were the names that popped into my head as well, although i'll admit Juve wouldn't make sense now that they've signed Douglas Costa.
> 
> United - Pogba doesn't play in that position, they were trying to sign Griezmann who plays as a second striker which is exactly what Muller is.
> 
> ...


 It's 95% done and is being confirmed as legit by good sources.

So this is what it's like to to be stabbed in the back.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ace said:


> It's 95% done and is being confirmed as legit by good sources.
> 
> So this is what it's like to to be stabbed in the back.


Still don't think it's happening and whilst I don't want him to leave, I'd rather lose Neymar than someone like Busquets or Pique.

That's an insane amount of money (although I don't trust the board to use it properly) and if a player wants to leave, as long as it's not to Real Madrid - let him go.

Would be good to see the back of his father, who makes Mino Raiola look like Robin Hood.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Still don't see it happening. But if it does, Neymar is a clown. He's young. Once Messi retires/leaves, Barca is his team. And he must be paid very good there anyway.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Chicha to West Ham


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Neymar looks certain to be the best player in the world once the Messi/Ronaldo era passes.

He’s the one guy around who you could argue is worth that kind of fee, which is still pretty crazy but we’re in an era where ordinary players are routinely going for £30m+.

Still very skeptical as to whether he’ll leave but there’s obvious incentive on and off the pitch as to why he would.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

What's the on the pitch incentive?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vader said:


> What's the on the pitch incentive?


Is immediately the key player of the team with everything going through him, more chance of a Ballon d'Or in the immediate future, PSG are probably a better side, certainly have better depth.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Is immediately the key player of the team with everything going through him, more chance of a Ballon d'Or in the immediate future, PSG are probably a better side, certainly have better depth.


 He's fucked either way.

No chance he's beating Madrid with PSG and no chance he's winning the Ballon d'or as long as Messi and Ronaldo are around.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Neymar looks certain to be the best player in the world once the Messi/Ronaldo era passes.
> 
> He’s the one guy around who you could argue is worth that kind of fee, which is still pretty crazy but we’re in an era where ordinary players are routinely going for £30m+.
> 
> Still very skeptical as to whether he’ll leave but there’s obvious incentive on and off the pitch as to why he would.


Is it really certain he's a better player than Mbappe in 5+ years, who knows what players will turn up in that time frame as well.

Neymar will be in his 30's by the time Messi retires, probably the same for Ronaldo given how well he's looked after his body, noticably losing a lot of muscle mass since Zidane took over.

He'd probably have to win the CL with PSG and the WC to have a chance of a Ballon d'Or before then - neither look likely. He'd be mental to leave, PSG are a complete joke.

In terms of money, it would probably cost PSG a minimum of half a billion (sterling, obviously more in euros) over 5 years if you include the transfer fee, payments to his dad, pre tax wages, incentives, Neymar holding on to his image rights, signing on bonus etc



Vader said:


> What's the on the pitch incentive?


PSG have a lot of Brazilians.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

arsenal fans



> BREAKING NEWS
> 
> Arsenal have been offered the chance to sign Barcelona midfielder Rafinha.
> 
> ...


stoke news



> BREAKING NEWS
> 
> Stoke City have signed defender Kurt Zouma on a season-long loan from Premier League champions.


manquillo to newcaslte too, interesting

i give up on keita


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rafinha could be ok for us when we finally see sense and give up on Keita.

Although they may ask again for Coutinho when we phone them :armfold


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> Is it really certain he's a better player than Mbappe in 5+ years, who knows what players will turn up in that time frame as well.
> 
> Neymar will be in his 30's by the time Messi retires, probably the same for Ronaldo given how well he's looked after his body, noticably losing a lot of muscle mass since Zidane took over.
> 
> ...


Mbappe has a long, long way to go but either way Neymar will be right up there and is far more of a guarantee. In terms of world class players entering their prime – There’s no one better right now. 

Messi playing at a high level for 5 plus years is sort of my point. So long as Messi is around he will struggle to be the guy at Barcelona and even if he were on his level it’s tough to get the same recognition. If he’s at a club where he’s the main man their success will be his. If PSG wins the CL and everything else he will get the credit and the accolades that come with it. A lot of people think Ronaldo was outplayed by Messi this season, some don’t even think he was Madrid’s best player – Yet he will win the Ballon d’Or.

I wouldn’t say PSG are a “complete joke” at all – Neymar was the main reason Barcelona turned around that humiliating loss in the first leg – If he was on the other side lord knows what the score would have been. If you add that level of player to what they have they will be a contender for the CL. Silva, Alves, Di Maria, Verratti, Neymar – That’s no joke. They’ve shown they’re serious with investment too so it’s not likely to stop anytime soon. 

It’s going to cost a shit load but they’re essentially funded by a nation state - There’s also the fact that he will generate a lot of commercial revenue and actually could still have a lot of resale value – They could easily make a chunk of it back. This is the way football is going.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Mbappe has a long, long way to go but either way Neymar will be right up there and is far more of a guarantee. In terms of world class players entering their prime – There’s no one better right now.
> 
> Messi playing at a high level for 5 plus years is sort of my point. So long as Messi is around he will struggle to be the guy at Barcelona and even if he were on his level it’s tough to get the same recognition. If he’s at a club where he’s the main man their success will be his. If PSG wins the CL and everything else he will get the credit and the accolades that come with it. A lot of people think Ronaldo was outplayed by Messi this season, some don’t even think he was Madrid’s best player – Yet he will win the Ballon d’Or.
> 
> ...


Mbappe has all the tools, he'll be right up there. It's impossible to predict 5 years ahead - look how many high profile Brazilians have fallen off by the time they've hit 30, including the last three Brazilians who actually won it.

Winning the CL only guarantees you the Ballon d'Or if you're Messi or Ronaldo. It's a big ask to win it playing for a French team.

PSG have embarrassed themselves repeatedly in Europe, none more so than last season. After losing their group to Arsenal, they went into the return leg against an out of sorts Barca team knowing they had a 4 goal lead, and then lost 6-1. They were utterly humiliated. How many big ties in Europe have they actually won in the last 5 years, despite countless tries? :hmm:

I see were you're coming from, but I just don't see any logical reason for him to leave besides money. It's a massive step down and it's a big stretch to think Neymar is going to carry PSG to the Champions League and then win the Ballon d'Or just because he's stepping out of Messi's shadow. He's more likely to win both at Barca (albeit the latter several years down the line).


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Van Dijk has told Southampton he wants to leave.

Also, we're being linked with signing Renato Sanches on a 1 year loan from Bayern.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

We've probably still got more chance of getting Van Dijk than Keita so that one might still be worth pursuing IMO.

But we've probably got more chance of winning the treble this season as getting Keita so that's not saying much.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Brock said:


> We've probably still got more chance of getting Van Dijk than Keita so that one might still be worth pursuing IMO.
> 
> But we've probably got more chance of winning the treble this season as getting Keita so that's not saying much.


"When I was talking with him, the boy said that he is not available to play because he wants to leave."

pretty good chance on VVD it seems... boy has downed tools.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah he's training alone now so it seems it's just a matter of time on when he leaves. Just about agreeing a fee. I'm sure City will be interested too but he seems to want to really work with Klopp, so we'll see.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Brock said:


> Yeah he's training alone now so it seems it's just a matter of time on when he leaves. Just about agreeing a fee. I'm sure City will be interested too but he seems to want to really work with Klopp, so we'll see.


Before today annoucement of Kolorov leaving i would have thought we have other priorities than another CB, but its an iffy maybe at the min we jump back in.. we have other concerns to address 1st i think, now we have no LB's at all for a start.. :lol


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Chelsea have completed the signing of Alvaro Morata.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chelsea are also interested in signing Benjamin Mendy from Monaco. 

Would be a right laugh if Chelsea beat City to signing both Mendy & Danilo.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They can keep Danilo. Just give me Mendy 









































Not gonna happen though 

Oh well. At least we have our new striker:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Might need to keep an eye on me if Mendy goes to another PL club. £50m in this market will look a bargain after a couple of seasons. Him and Mbappe both have terrifying talent. 

Speaking of value, £13m for Hernandez may as well be a free transfer. It's kinda pointless because they'll go from a lower mid table team to an upper mod table team with disillusions of being a top team but what they gave up to get Hart and Hernandez is brilliant business. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i presume vvd will be booed all across the country for screwing over a midtable club


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> Winning the CL only guarantees you the Ballon d'Or if you're Messi or Ronaldo. It's a big ask to win it playing for a French team.


I think winning the CL would put you in with a pretty strong chance. Griezmann and definitely Buffon both received strong pushes to win the Ballon D'or. It would likely had been very close had they won their finals. Remember how close Ribery came to winning the Ballon D'or three years ago. If Neymar won the CL with PSG I reckon he'd be a dead cert.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rugrat said:


> I think winning the CL would put you in with a pretty strong chance. Griezmann and definitely Buffon both received strong pushes to win the Ballon D'or. It would likely had been very close had they won their finals. Remember how close Ribery came to winning the Ballon D'or three years ago. If Neymar won the CL with PSG I reckon he'd be a dead cert.


Messi and Ronaldo have won every year for the last decade in spite of who won the CL. Even if he won the CL, what happens if it's a World Cup or Euros year and he wins neither - lots of factors would have to align for him to win within the next few years.

Better chance if 'bides his time' and continues winning trophies at Barca until Messi retires.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Finally, a LB :done


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I wonder if their next signing will actually be a defensive coach.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Hey Ed, fancy pulling your finger out your ass & doing something? Wag1 with the Perisic & Fabinho stuff? We won't get Dier


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Happy with robertson, 3 more would do hopefully high profile


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You won't get Fabinho either.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

BigDaveBatista said:


> Happy with robertson, 3 more would do hopefully high profile


I'd certainly like at least three more signings tbh. CB/CM and maybe another attacker. We've been linked with Kruse this week who's available. But Klopp appears content with our current strikers.

Van Dijk is a possibility now. He wants to join us over anyone else so it's just a case of Southampton playing ball with us. Keita deal is dead I'd say. We'll probably put in another bid next week but we should move on. No idea if Klopp has other targets tho atm.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Won't get anyone else at this rate


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Pep going out in a blaze of transfer muppetry. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Jamaican said:


> Won't get anyone else at this rate


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Joel said:


>


Y'all can keep him, but if he can show the form he had when he 1st returned then sure


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fuck yeah asian trophy :side:

great goals by coutinho and salah.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

107m on Walker & Mendy, Jesus fucking Christ. City just love spending as much money as they possibly can don't they? It's ridiculous. I actually begrudge Liverpool spending more than 30m on 1 player and it's not even my money.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Meh. He was one of the standout players in Monaco's standout season. The price was always going to be high. He's probably going to be one of the top 5 in left backs in the world if he isn't already. City have a lot of money, clubs see them coming, so they can't get any bargains.

Plus, it will be funny if after all this they still leak goals like a faulty tap. We shall wait. The excuses surely have to run out after this summer's investments.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I've just heard that they have spent over 20m on Danilo as well, What The Fuck man :lmao


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Defense cant be any worse than last year, and that finished 4th best in the league :lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:ha

Hearing that Fraudiola has spent a combined 120 million on full backs. Wow. If he doesn't win the league what excuse does he actually have?


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Even if they do win the league, As they fucking should there's no doubt it will be a tainted victory. I dont mean to sound like a hater but Jesus christ even their own fans have to admit what a shambles the club has become.

A couple of weeks ago they were all set to sign Dani Alves on a free transfer before he chose PSG instead and that has cost them 80 million!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Unorthodox said:


> it will be a tainted victory.


Disagree with this. City already has the reputation of being an "oil money club" so nothing like that will do any more damage to their reputation, they're known for spending ridiculous amounts of owner money. But even considering that, in 10 years time no-one will remember how much they spent to win. All we'll remember is that they won. People only care about the money spent if the players flop. If they play well, then it's forgotten because it was worth it in the end. Madrid are notorious for spending shit loads, it's only in recent history that PL clubs have started to blow away La Liga when it comes to spending. But no-one really talks about how much their starting 11 costs. All we care is that they won the CL two times in a row.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

If you win the league, no-one is going to give a fuck if your squad cost one pound or a billion.
@Unorthodox

As a Liverpool fan I'm sure you'd rather spend as much money as possible to win a league. It's been a while you know. You've spent a hell of a lot to not win it for 27 years. Probably more than most. Certainly more than anyone who hasn't won a league in that time.

Just to emphasize things a little more, these are things that happened or were happening around the time Liverpool last won the league. It was the 89/90 season in case you weren't born/didn't know/assumed it wasn't possible.

- Margaret Thatcher was still Prime Minister
- Mr Bean was introduced to TV for the first time
- Strangeways Prison riot
- Aldi opened its first UK store
- Stephen Hendry, aged 21 (he's now 48), became snooker's youngest world champion
- Keeping Up Appearances was first broadcast
- Thatcher resigned, Major took over as PM
- Channel Tunnel workers from both sides, meet for the first time
- Emma Watson was born, she grew up, became sexy and starred in 8 Harry Potter movies in the time since Liverpool last won a league. All 7 books were also written.
- Roald Dahl died. Quite ironic really as Liverpool winning a league title since has forever been a fiction.

Also, this has occurred since Liverpool last won the league
- Donald Trump became bankrupt, became a billionaire and became the President of the United States


only 5 of your current players were born when Liverpool won it, with the oldest, Milner, being 3 years old.


All in all, I'd not be that arsed about spending money if it led to a title win if I were you.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Unorthodox said:


> 107m on Walker & Mendy, Jesus fucking Christ. City just love spending as much money as they possibly can don't they? It's ridiculous. I actually begrudge Liverpool spending more than 30m on 1 player and it's not even my money.


If the bids had been accepted Pool would have spent close to 150 million on Keita and Van Dijk (neither are world class players) so it's a bit shallow to complain as a Pool fan.

If you have desires to actually win trophies, you spend big.

Premier League clubs have the cash, all the way down the league they outspend other leagues year in year out.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Unorthodox said:


> Even if they do win the league, As they fucking should there's no doubt it will be a tainted victory. I dont mean to sound like a hater but Jesus christ even their own fans have to admit what a shambles the club has become.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago they were all set to sign Dani Alves on a free transfer before he chose PSG instead and that has cost them 80 million!


Your club has spent around a billion pounds since 1992 and are yet to win a single title. You need to accept that money is a part of football. If it bothers you so much you should support a non league team, I'd hate for you to have to see your team spend 50 million + on one player in the next month.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

There should be huge pressure on Pep with this spending but he's turned two weaknesses into a strength. If Ederson doesn't flop entirely I can't see how they aren't far better than last season. They are very attacking full backs, Mendy is especially suspect defensively but is a weapon going forward - Actually thought he would have suited us perfectly given his crossing ability. 

They have about £750m worth of players on their books right now. I don't think any PL team comes close to that.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Vader said:


> If you win the league, no-one is going to give a fuck if your squad cost one pound or a billion.
> @Unorthodox
> 
> As a Liverpool fan I'm sure you'd rather spend as much money as possible to win a league. It's been a while you know. You've spent a hell of a lot to not win it for 27 years. Probably more than most. Certainly more than anyone who hasn't won a league in that time.
> ...


?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

In fairness to Liverpool, you don't 'need' a whole lot to be actual realistic challengers. A good left back, a better defender than Lovren are musts. Then there's stuff like improving on your centre mid as I doubt Henderson and Can will cut it if that's what you go with.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even though all of today's prices are ridiculous and I hate us paying over the odds, it's just part and parcel of the transfer game nowadays and I've pretty much accepted it tbh. If us spending £200m takes us to a higher level and allows us to properly compete and the players we sign are high quality, then fair enough.

If it equates to success on the pitch then that's all I really care about.

A lot of prices are daft but if clubs pay the prices then it's up to them.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Joel said:


> Meh. He was one of the standout players in Monaco's standout season. The price was always going to be high. He's probably going to be one of the top 5 in left backs in the world if he isn't already. City have a lot of money, clubs see them coming, so they can't get any bargains.
> 
> Plus, it will be funny if after all this they still leak goals like a faulty tap. We shall wait. The excuses surely have to run out after this summer's investments.


_*What LBs would you say were better than him last season. 

Same price as Walker and Stones. Bargain. City spending big but they're buying some great players that are all very young. Table isn't based on points per penny spent and they have it. *_


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Hopefully Ederson keeps trying to head the ball.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

seabs said:


> _*What LBs would you say were better than him last season.
> 
> Same price as Walker and Stones. Bargain. City spending big but they're buying some great players that are all very young. Table isn't based on points per penny spent and they have it. *_


I can't pretend to have watched a lot of Ligue 1. But based on what I saw from others, I'd say Marcelo was better and is the best in the world. There's also Sandro who has been consistently brilliant for more than just one season now. Then there's Luis, Alaba and Alba who may not have had the best seasons last, but you still have to show them respect for being at the top for many seasons. Then you have Alonso and Rose from the Premier League who both were fantastic this season like Mendy.

From what I have seen of Mendy he deserves to be talked among the best, however, I'm not one to propel a player to the undisputed best after just one brilliant season. Last summer he wasn't at the Euros and he made a move from Marseille to Monaco for £9m. I'd hazard a guess that not many knew about him on here. When being the best in the world, seasons of consistency matters, imo. So I will wait and see how he does this season first before potentially crowning him :sk


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

listen to all THE FUCKING CRYYYIIINNNGGGGG.

keep fuelling up your cars, help fund the sanchez transfer for us too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> I can't pretend to have watched a lot of Ligue 1. But based on what I saw from others, I'd say Marcelo was better and is the best in the world. There's also Sandro who has been consistently brilliant for more than just one season now. Then there's Luis, Alaba and Alba who may not have had the best seasons last, but you still have to show them respect for being at the top for many seasons. Then you have Alonso and Rose from the Premier League who both were fantastic this season like Mendy.
> 
> From what I have seen of Mendy he deserves to be talked among the best, however, *I'm not one to propel a player to the undisputed best after just one brilliant season.* Last summer he wasn't at the Euros and he made a move from Marseille to Monaco for £9m. I'd hazard a guess that not many knew about him on here. When being the best in the world, seasons of consistency matters, imo. So I will wait and see how he does this season first before potentially crowning him :sk


Marcelo may have had a couple of big performances in the latter stages of the CL, particularly against 10 men Bayern Munich, but he wasn't the best LB in La Liga last season imo - that would be Sergio Escudero or Theo Hernandez.

Fully agreed with the bold, the best for me is Luis, followed by Sandro. Mendy is a brilliant signing though and worth the money.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Brock said:


> Even though all of today's prices are ridiculous and I hate us paying over the odds, it's just part and parcel of the transfer game nowadays and I've pretty much accepted it tbh. If us spending £200m takes us to a higher level and allows us to properly compete and the players we sign are high quality, then fair enough.
> 
> If it equates to success on the pitch then that's all I really care about.
> 
> A lot of prices are daft but if clubs pay the prices then it's up to them.


unfortunately weve just happened to go after 2 players whose owners have adopted the "Levy" approach


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

We Bernardeschi now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

ique2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Everton rumoured to have bid £45 million for Sigurdsson.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fee agreed between Madrid and Monaco for mbappe apparently.

[emoji38] at the city and arsenal fans that thought he'd go to those clubs

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

£161m.

Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> £161m.
> 
> Jesus fucking christ.


don't believe everything you read



> *MONACO'S RESPONSE*
> 
> Monaco have told Sky Sports News they have not agreed to sell Kylian Mbappe to Real Madrid for £160m, contrary to a report by Marca suggesting a fee has been agreed.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Cliffy said:


> Fee agreed between Madrid and Monaco for mbappe apparently.
> 
> [emoji38] at the city and arsenal fans that thought he'd go to those clubs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Tbf some Man Utd fans on here thought he'd sign for them.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Who


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hope you're happy with yourself, HoL ( @Goku ).

Nothing but a bully :armfold


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Really wish we'd just spunk a load of money on someone. Anyone. Don't care if they're shit. This window boring af.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Terms agreed with Coutinho according to some fairly reliable Catalan journos.

Numerous issues with this transfer.

1. Having not signed Keita, Pool will be desperate not to sell. Price would be extortionate. 
2. This isn't a Verratti situation where the player is desperate to leave, Coutinho won't force.
3. He's good enough for Barca when he's on form, but he's shown he can be very inconsistent.
4. Where does he fit? He's the same style of player as Iniesta, Gomes, D Suarez. You can't play any of those two alongside each other.
5. How much does this transfer have to do with appeasing Neymar, who seems to have the board over a barrel rn.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Hope you're happy with yourself, HoL ( @Goku ).
> 
> Nothing but a bully :armfold


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

He's inevitably going just like Mascherano and Suarez :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Kenny said:


> He's inevitably going just like Mascherano and Suarez :mj2


Anything could happen but IMO; Keita won't join and Coutinho won't leave.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Liverpool would be nuts to sell coutinho especially in current market. 2 years from now average players will be trading hands for 70-80 million and top players will be going for over 200 most likely


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I don't think Phil is gone this year, maybe next year but i reckon he will slum it out at least one more year. 

Pls :mj2


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Koeman has just confirmed that Barkley is 100% leaving this summer.

Shame, but not that assed. Was out shined by Tom Davies last season and struggling to see where he fits into the starting 11 that isn't right wing where he isn't at his best at.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

He's not been linked with many clubs has he?

Some journalists have said there's nothing to the spurs rumours.

Not sure where he could go, Newcastle maybe ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

barkleys not a loss imo, overrated 
he could go to west ham


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I imagine he's going to take a "step down" if he goes anywhere unless Spurs really do want him. 

As soon as Ronald Koeman challenged him and called him out, he sort of flapped it a little. 

Whereas Martinez called him England's best ever player in the future and wouldn't dare criticise him but Koeman isn't about that life.

Tis a shame and I would rather keep him, but Glyfi isn't the worst player to bring in and take his spot in the squad!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Newcastle sign some lad called Merino from Dortmund on a season long loan.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


> I imagine he's going to take a "step down" if he goes anywhere unless Spurs really do want him.
> 
> As soon as Ronald Koeman challenged him and called him out, he sort of flapped it a little.
> 
> ...


yeah hes shit himself lad, stopped carrying the ball and looking confident. always looks confused

gylfis a better player in every department, good business if you ask me


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Vader said:


> Who


You guessed it


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Neymar had a fight with a teammate in training apparently[emoji38]

Hope he leaves 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Cliffy said:


> Neymar had a fight with a teammate in training apparently[emoji38]
> 
> Hope he leaves
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It was Semedo. Though the 'Neymar STORMS out of training' headlines should really be 'Neymar STROLLS CALMLY out of training'


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890875001380929536


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Not exactly John Hartson on Eyal Berkovic is it :fellabot :banderas2

Pair of fannies.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sooner he's gone the better at this point. He's an absolute circus.

Only worry is the board will inevitably waste the money. A cut price deal with Verratti thrown in would be perfect.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Picking a fight with John Hartson is already a mistake. Doing it while prone on the deck? I can't even comprehend such stupidity. Decent player though. I remember him giving United the go around in a derby back around 2003 once.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jermaine Pennant finding his level Billericay Town :cozy


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Neymar :lmao

Scandalous player though. Watching him and Messi against United was genuinely a painful experience. And that was a meaningless game. Fuckers are too talented to play together, PSG are doing a service to football.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Onto 'B' targets for us then :klopp

If we have any.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Hey Ed? Wag1?


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> Sooner he's gone the better at this point. He's an absolute circus.
> 
> Only worry is the board will inevitably waste the money. A cut price deal with Verratti thrown in would be perfect.


If they were to get Cash + Verratti, I'd think a Sanchez return would be a good use of the money. Afaik there's no bad blood as he was only flogged to sign Suarez.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Better off signing a younger player, especially with Suarez getting on a bit too. The way Sanchez plays, I can't see him being an elite player into his mid-30s, although that's obviously ignorance on the assumption he'd not adjust how he plays. Griezmann, albeit it next season, would be a decent signing, he's about 3 years younger too.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Vader said:


> Better off signing a younger player, especially with Suarez getting on a bit too. The way Sanchez plays, I can't see him being an elite player into his mid-30s, although that's obviously ignorance on the assumption he'd not adjust how he plays. Griezmann, albeit it next season, would be a decent signing, he's about 3 years younger too.


Yeah, that's a fair point to his age. I'm not sure how Barca are financially, but Griezmann could end up costing like £70m more than Sanchez though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seb said:


> Sooner he's gone the better at this point. He's an absolute circus.
> 
> Only worry is the board will inevitably waste the money. A cut price deal with Verratti thrown in would be perfect.


 What did I tell you? :lol

I never trusted him, he's someone who would fit perfectly with Madrid and their supastars. 

It's 'I' before team for him, he never had Barca DNA enaldo3

Hopefully he is benched for the entriety of the El Clasico game tomorrow, he doesn't deserve a send off and if he does play, I hope his ass his booed out of the arena Roman Reigns style.

If he wasn't going to PSG, I would say it's almost a certainty he'd end up at Madrid at one point. But i find it hard to believe PSG will let him before his contract is up and that Real Madrid want to sign him once he's 30. Then again, they might just do it to fuck with Barca.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

as far as I know, he still has the same release clause, so that's 86 million (£). You'd assume Sanchez would cost at least 60-70 in today's market, regardless of his age. There's probably not much in it. I'm assuming their finances would be fine to cover it, that's not including the Neymar money.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I guess the difference in price between the two wouldn't be massive, they would be better off getting Griezmann.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sanchez was excellent for Barca, was only sold to accommodate Suarez. I reckon he could be had for 45-50 million as he's on the last year of his deal + it keeps him away from a direct PL rival. Would rather sign Dembele though as he's much younger.

Griezmann won't leave Atleti for at least another season and isn't really a winger either. Sensational player though - as good or better than Neymar.

I don't think anyone is massively fussed about Neymar leaving - he's not as important to the team or as irreplaceable as Messi, Suarez, Pique, or Busquets. I'd have rather he stayed to start with obviously (don't care now) as he's one of the best in the world, but that's an obscene amount of money, and he's taken the absolute piss over the last 12 months with the new deal and now this. Unlikely that PSG let Verratti go, but 100-120 million + Verratti would be the ideal scenario given the inflated market as well and it stops the board wasting all the money.

I don't know how the taxes work on buyouts now, as it's not the same as when a 50% tax charge was slapped on (e.g. when Bayern paid Barca more than the buyout clause for Thiago to avoid it), but i'm sure PSG would rather deal with the club directly.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fellaini agrees personal terms with Galatasaray apparently.

SIGN A MIDFIELDER ED YOU PRICK!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Cliffy said:


> Fellaini agrees personal terms with Galatasaray apparently.
> 
> SIGN A MIDFIELDER ED YOU PRICK!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Galatasary going for Fellani & Fernando in mid,, thats just terrible :done


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> Galatasary going for Fellani & Fernando in mid,, thats just terrible :done


Still probably the best centre mid pairing in the league :shrug


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We genuinely can't sell Fellaini. We actually have nothing in midfield as it is.

Guy is a brilliant squad player and seemed happy with the role. We'd have won two less trophies without him. Keep. Fuck these Turkish fascist cunts.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

There goes seeing a Fella-Matic pairing for the next derby. :bigron


----------



## Aizen (Sep 19, 2013)

Ace said:


> What did I tell you? :lol
> 
> I never trusted him, he's someone who would fit perfectly with Madrid and their supastars.
> 
> ...


Why would he fit in our squad?

Besides Ronaldo I can't think of another player whose behavior creates a whole circus (maybe Ramos renovation that one year :hmm everyone else is been very professional. So, no, he wouldn't fit. 

Perez wanted to sign Neymar years ago but we all know now why he backed off. Everything that surrounds the player is toxic. He did the right move in signing Bale instead (who sadly the injuries have screwed him lately) and avoid any legal issues unlike Rosell. 

Also the club has changed his signing politics. We now focus our energy in youth players with a bright future ahead of them and our academy players. Not named Morata obviously. :side: It’s getting tough for Madrid and Barca to compete with all these millionaire teams. We are not gonna sign a 30 years old player in Neymar to fuck up with Barcelona and alongside him; the toiss, his father and sister, and start signing shady players afterwards. We have enough with Ronaldo's tantrums to go for that other circus.

Does Marlon has any trace of Barca DNA? Yeah the same goes for Neymar is naïve to think otherwise.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Cool so Fellaini's fucking off, care to sign a replacement??????


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I guess Blind may get played further forward. Then again, if he does get shuffled forward it would be in Carrick's spot, which is obviously unlikely since he was made captain.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Matic is a big upgrade on Fellaini. It better be AND Fabinho and not instead of though. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Don't rate him at all. Signing a 29 year old in decline for £40m. Horrendous.

Hate our business this summer. Think it's going to cost us.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Don't want Matic at all piss off..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He's not the best, but you cannot be shit if you are the first choice CM for a team that won two titles in 3 years. He knows what Mourinho will want from him straight away and he'll do a job. Still think United could do better, but they could also do a lot worse. 

With the way our squad is shaping, I'd actually rather keep him than sell him right now. We have no numbers and that's another one gone. Ridiculously tiny squad with four competitions on the horizon. Suicidal.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Not sure we'll get anyone in before the Watford game tbh. Unless something happens with Van Dijk in the meantime. We definitely need 2 or 3 more players IMO at least. Been a more frustrating window then I thought we'd have.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

We're all having shit windows except Kiz :hoganbarca :hoganutd :hoganliv


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm okay with our window. Matic is better than Fellaini, Lindelof will probably be better than Smalling and I expect Lukaku to score more than Zlatan. I'd like Fabinho but I don't see that happening. I think we'll sign Perisic and that's it then. It's not a spectacular window for United but I don't think that's remotely shit at all. Spurs and Liverpool haven't signed anyone/anyone of note. With CL football, they'll both need bigger squads than what they currently have. Fancy City to win the league then a toss up with us and Chelsea for 2nd. Spurs and Pool fighting for 4th. That's more expecting United to actually put up some sort of title fight this year though, anything else is embarrassing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

@Vader do you expect Lukaku to get 30+ this season? I'd certainly be impressed if he did.

EDIT: I might have to bring up some FM statistics pages to dispute you :evil


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Well I think he'll get around the 25 league goal mark again, depends on how he gets on in Europe really. If he plays in domestic cup games then that'd help.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

I guess if he takes penalties ahead of Pogba too, it could add 5-10 goals.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Looks like Mou, just pulled the plug on the Fellani deal.... :hmmm


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

A Fellaini-Matic midfield in big games :mark:


:vader


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I wanted Sanchez with the Z not S.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you'll get neither jol and like it


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:mj2 

kiz having all the fun


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:hoganliv


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891743987853295616


> Qatar gives a contract of 300 million to Neymar to be headlining the cdm2022 and Neymar will pay its clause on its own


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Yup Matic lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He'll do a good job there. Him and Herrera should free up Pogba a bit more, which can only be good as he has no defensive sense at all.

He started off like a fire for us, but then got cooled down by that COWARD Ashley Barnes. Kind of turned crap for a year. But left us with a solid season. He done well for us overall.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Utd fans on here being Utd fans on here. He wouldn't be my first choice but he's a good player. Was great originally under Mou today who I'm sure will get more out of him than Conte did. He's a definite upgrade on Fellaini and Carrick and he'll free Pogba and allow Hererra to be a more creative force. I'd much rather Fabinho but a transfer window with Lukaku/Lindelof/Matic/Perisic is a very good one. *


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Drinkwater at chelsea :banderas

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Sky Sources did start the rumour, so I am sceptical for now. That said; he works hard enough to fit a midfield two, can pass the ball around quite well and will likely be happy being fourth choice. There's also the added factor of him being English - so he won't add to the quota. He is a decent signing, but probably would've given RLC the chance instead of making him a striker/loaning him out/whatever.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Matic signing isn't the worst, I mean at his age for that price it's pretty steep for someone who's declined a bit, but he's capable of sitting deep so Pogba/Herrera can get forward and create more, and can rotate with Carrick or partner him depending on the game plan

not really rating our window yet, seems like we could either have gotten some value or a bunch of duds and plodders. time will tell


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Been linked heavily with a deal for Aurier – Paris United reporting that we’ve agreed personal terms. Pretty sure he’s not even allowed in the UK right now due to legal issues.

Could be a steal but he seems to be genuine headcase off the pitch. Could disrupt what’s a pretty young dressing room. Zlatan probably despises him too if he’s to return. His talent is unquestionable though – Every bit as good as Walker IMO. Could see Mourinho trying to get him and Valencia playing at the same time somehow, probably with Aurier at LB.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

the last thing we need is playing another RB at LB tbh


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Good to see Pep developing Iheanacho right out the door.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

seabs said:


> *I'd much rather Fabinho but a transfer window with Lukaku/Lindelof/Matic/Perisic is a very good one. *


I can understand some of the concern.

I'd say last year's window where three world class players were signed was a very good one, this one I couldn't really say the same for. Lukaku and Matic aren't exactly the types that are going to change a team that wasn't making the top four into title winners.



Irish Jet said:


> Good to see Pep developing Iheanacho right out the door.


Unless he wanted to go, I don't see the point in selling him. They'll have around 55 games this year and only Aguero and Jesus up front.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he had chances last season and looked very out of place. 25 mil for him is a very nice price, we don't get in the way of his development by loaning him out time after time, and we have a buyback on him. no point just having him on the bench/not in the squad like at times last season.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Rugrat said:


> I can understand some of the concern.
> 
> I'd say last year's window where three world class players were signed was a very good one, this one I couldn't really say the same for. *Lukaku and Matic aren't exactly the types that are going to change a team that wasn't making the top four into title winners.*
> 
> ...


that's what I'm feeling, I don't see how we are any stronger than last season tbh, very much a sideways window. hopefully come the first weekend of games, that changes


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Even though I’m not a huge fan of the signings I think we’ll be better than last season.

We shouldn’t have such an atrocious first few months as we took an age to find a settled team/system last year. I don’t think we can be quite so wasteful in our home games again either – I expect Lukaku to balance out with Ibra in that respect, maybe wont quite win us games singlehandedly but should be more clinical when chances do regularly arrive. If nothing else the midfield is nicely balanced and I think Pogba’s going in dry.

I think Shaw and Martial will improve (couldn’t be any worse really) even if not quite to the level some United fans expect - Rashford should carry on improving. Mkhitaryan should be more settled and the defence should be solid from the start. We showed signs of becoming a Mourinho side last season but the draws at home killed us. If that shit carries on we won’t get top 4.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks like Neymar is 100% off. Barca just confirmed he has asked to leave. Guess he wants to be the number 1 guy and he can't be that at Barcelona. He won't be easily replaced. Barcelona will probably look at Dembele or someone of that ilk, sad times.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The sheer money involved :done


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*And PSG still won't win the Champions League :mj4*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I think it's fair to say OPERATION VERRATTI didn't go entirely to plan.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

psg put themselves right into the picture though. madrid go into it looking like the only absolute top side. barca won't replace neymar with anyone as good. bayern will be there or thereabouts per usual. juve sold bonucci, atletico got their ban and only vitolo coming in jan. we should improve, chelsea usually do well, but psg really put themselves into contention.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892694669276192768
:bosque


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:ha

That is magnificent.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Won't miss Neymar's sense of self importance or lust for money, largely fuelled by his father.

Not too fussed to lose him at this point and given the current cirus, as well as the enormous fee, being rid of the above, and that whilst he's a world class player, he's ultimately the third best and third most productive of three attackers. Barca's bigger problems are in midfield.

Brazilian players have a tendency to fall off as well when they close in on 30 - Ronaldo, Ronaldinho, Rivaldo, Kaka, that's their last 4 Ballon d'Or winners.

Dembele plz

Edit: The transfer is a total joke as well, state funding at it's most obvious. Either come down on them hard through FFP, or scrap the system entirely, because this is the most blatant case there will ever be. No chance PSG as an entity can justify spending 300 million euro's entirely up front/in one accounting period on one player.

Oh and United fans:

His representative Wagner Ribeiro, who on Wednesday tweeted he was in Paris, said last year that his client had been offered a tax-free £650,000 a week to sign for the French club.

He also said the forward *"was close to a move to Manchester United".*

:neymar



Kiz said:


> psg put themselves right into the picture though. madrid go into it looking like the only absolute top side. barca won't replace neymar with anyone as good. bayern will be there or thereabouts per usual. juve sold bonucci, atletico got their ban and only vitolo coming in jan. we should improve, chelsea usually do well, but psg really put themselves into contention.


Madrid scraped the league against a poor Barca team, couldn't beat them last season, and would've gone out to Bayern in Europe without the nonsense offside goals/red cards.

They're the best team right now, but they're not in their own tier.

Will be fitting when PSG are dumped out of the CL again by Barca. I'd fancy City and Chelsea to beat them over two legs as well, even w/ Neymar.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Conte seems to be trash in the CL - although he knocked us out in the group the year after won it, the cunt :side: He has a lot to prove. As a club we seem to a strange relationship with the tournament. I'd love to go far. But I'd love to retain the Premier League more this year.

Sucks about Neymar. I wanted to go the the Camp Nou to watch MSN and this upcoming season was the likely time :hoganbarca


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I don't know how the money works in this Neymar saga, but I saw a post elsewhere on it;



> So as I understand the way the clause works is that it actually has to be paid by the player (Neymar) to the league (La Liga) not by the buying team. The player will get the cash from the buying team as a loan or some such arrangement. Rather than a loan the Qataris signed Neymar for €300m (was unclear on this but i think the cash is paid to Neymar in Qatar by Qatar as some sort of Tax loophole?) to be an ambassador to the World Cup in 2022, Neymar then takes €220m and pays his release clause to Barcelona and joins PSG.
> 
> After the release clause, there's circa €100m, this extra €100m would actually be the signing bonus for Neymar/his agent (his dad) as well as an actual payment for him to be an ambassador for the World Cup in 2022. If the Qataris are paying €300m you take the €222m release clause out you are left with €78m with ~€39m going to his agent (his dad) and €39m going to Neymar as a "signing bonus" which doesn't even include his wages in which PSG are expected to pay him an eye-watering salary, all the stuff with the Qatari government seems to be just the cash that is associated with getting him out of Barca and agreed to play in PSG.
> 
> So in essence PSG will get Neymar without laying out any cash for the transfer fee so they stay within FFP and tax codes


Any of this true? Or is it as simple as PSG just paying the money.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Edit: ^ Sounds extremely dodgy, would expect UEFA to take action as it makes a total mockery of FFP and encourages state funding (remember, Qatar can literally print money).

Sad to see a Brazilian who contributed so much to the club and won a plethora of trophies out the door.










:neymar


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Neymar should keep the Qatari's money and sign for someone else.

:vader


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The way I read it last week was that they'll give him a giant contract in length so they can aplit the fee over each year of the contract which is how FFP calculates the fee against the annual revenue. Not that it matters because the whole thing is a farce and this is just the peak of the nonsense with it. 

Such a shame from a fan perspective. One of the best talents in the world going to a trash league to play in at best a handful of important games each season. They're not a great team like Barca, Madrid and Bayern are, even after signing one of the best players in the world. Too many weak areas, a lack of a winning culture and the fact that they don't get enough genuine competition in their domestic league really hurts their chances in Europe. He won't win the Balon D'or there either. Would almost have to win either the Champions League or the World Cup. Scoring crazy amounts of goals in a donkey league on top of a Semi Final run in the Champions League won't cut it. He's really still waiting for Messi to fade and he would have had a better chance in a post Messi Barca team than this PSG team. You could argue he'll help them bring in more talent but how do they start spending big on even more players?

Would be curious if Utd ever seriously considered paying that buyout clause for him. *


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Mbappe wants to leave this summer.

Barca should be all over that with the neymar money 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Odds been cut on DYBALA REPLACING NEYMAR :kermit


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892854264762179584
Hard to top this effort.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Green Light said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892694669276192768
> :bosque


whoever made that gif, well done son :clap


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

So Neymar has officially paid his release clause to leave Barcelona.

https://www.fcbarcelona.cat/futbol/...municat-fc-barcelona-sobre-neymar-jr-03082017


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Please get Dembele. There's plenty of cash now as even before the Moneymar move, the board were floating 70 million+ offers for Verratti.

I've warmed to the idea of Coutinho as well.

Inigo Martinez is being heavily linked at €32 million - DO WANT.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> I've warmed to the idea of Coutinho as well.


:armfold


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

haribo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892854264762179584
> Hard to top this effort.


there better be a part 2 when they confirm the Lens transfer


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

LolBarcelona

This whole situation is strangely satisfying to watch unfold.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

PSG just announced on Twitter

It's not too big a step down although the league is shit, no where near as bad as someone going to China


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893162222905643009
Damn lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

My dad is 13 years older than PSG football club.

Definition of tinpot.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

"For the second time in my life I'll contradict my father"

Oh yeah, sure Neymar. Your dad didn't push for you to move to PSG so he could get a massive pay off. Defintiely not :bosque


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Barca is really in a bad position right now. Their leaders are not getting younger, Messi and Suarez are 30, Iniesta is 33. And chances to get a proper replacement for Neymar are pretty small.
English clubs have lots of money and there will be extremely hard to convince Liverpool or Chelsea to sell Coutnho or Hazard. Seems like Dybala is not for sale this summer too. Dembele (Borussia) is great, but is not big enough marketing wise. And they desperately need a big name this summer.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This cunt will use PSG before jumping to Madrid.

Enjoy your 2 minutes and the fuckery that comes with the Neymars, PSG.

For your sake, you better hope he wins you a CL before he leaves you for dead.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mbbappe is someone I can see jumping to Madrid, I don't want him.

Also, don't think he'll sign with us in the first place as he's a Real Madrid fan. Not worth 80% of the Neymar money either.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barca probably wishing now they had just offered alves that new deal.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

God Movement said:


> LolBarcelona
> 
> This whole situation is strangely satisfying to watch unfold.


It's hilarious, especially all the salty Barcelona fans. Almost as funny as those fanboys who are still salty about Figo.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Some of the overreaction in here is amusing. Barca will be fine. Just lost their 3rd best attacker and their 5th most important player for 220 million. You're still getting nearly 100 goals a season from Messi and Suarez alone, the issues with the team are in midfield. I was far more concerned when Thiago left than now.

Ace, he'll never be allowed to go to Madrid, there's no way he'll be sold before the 2022 World Cup. This signing is as political as it is for footballing reasons, given that Qatar are an outcast in the Middle East rn and they are desperate for some positive publicity/footballing credibility.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If PSG don't win the Champions League with him do we call it the worst transfer ever?

Mbappe to Barca should be happening now. Like for like replacement and honestly I think he and Neymar are the two best players in the world in 4-5 years time. Could probably afford Inigo Martinez and Dembele as well with the Neymar money and get a long term Iniesta replacement in (which isn't Coutinho). Huge loss but they can use it to be in a better position than they were with him. 

Seb, who drops out between Pique, Umtiti and Martinez for the big games?*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Martinez is the worst of the three, but apparently Valverde loves him, so who knows. There's still Masch and THE VERMINATOR as well, I assume Marlon is loaned out.

Impossible to say where football is in 5 years time, no-one gave a shit about Mbappe 12 months ago for example. Not to mention how many Brazilians have fallen off / burnt out by the time they hit 30 - Ronaldo, Ronaldinho, Kaka, Rivaldo, (the last 4 Ballon d'Or winners from Brazil) - and the not the same quality but there's also Adriano, Pato, Robinho etc...

I would rather sign Dembele than Mbappe, he's been top quality for longer, and he's a proper winger. He also replaces a lot of Moneymar's skill set - he's one of the world's best dribblers, and has shown how well he can combine with strikers and provide assists. He'd also be cheaper and wants to come, Mbappe is a Madrid fanatic.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Dembele will wind up at Barca no doubt, whether that's this summer I'm not sure.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Seb said:


> Martinez is the worst of the three, but apparently Valverde loves him, so who knows. There's still Masch and THE VERMINATOR as well, I assume Marlon is loaned out.
> 
> Impossible to say where football is in 5 years time, no-one gave a shit about Mbappe 12 months ago for example. Not to mention how many Brazilians have fallen off / burnt out by the time they hit 30 - Ronaldo, Ronaldinho, Kaka, Rivaldo, (the last 4 Ballon d'Or winners from Brazil) - and the not the same quality but there's also Adriano, Pato, Robinho etc...
> 
> I would rather sign Dembele than Mbappe, he's been top quality for longer, and he's a proper winger. He also replaces a lot of Moneymar's skill set - he's one of the world's best dribblers, and has shown how well he can combine with strikers and provide assists. He'd also be cheaper and wants to come, Mbappe is a Madrid fanatic.


do you want coutinho?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Barcelona aren't getting Mbappe.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Barca need a cb huh?, if they can take Van Dijk & Coutinho so i can read the twitter melt @ work, that'd be great. thx


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

wkdsoul said:


> Barca need a cb huh?, if they can take Van Dijk & Coutinho so i can read the twitter melt @ work, that'd be great. thx


id melt, nevermind twitter


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> Barca need a cb huh?, if they can take Van Dijk & Coutinho so i can read the twitter melt @ work, that'd be great. thx


You wat m8.

:fist

Insta ban incoming..........


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Brock said:


> You wat m8.
> 
> :fist
> 
> Insta ban incoming..........


phils sitting out our game tomorrow with a "sore back"

and now, the end is near...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

BigDaveBatista said:


> do you want coutinho?


Not one of my first choices, doesn't mean I would be disappointed if they signed him, as he has excellent technique and is comfortable moving with the ball.

I have worries about his inconsistency, the cost of the fee, and where he fits into the team. There's already an abundance of playmakers in the squad, instead a Xavi replacement is needed.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Seb said:


> Not one of my first choices, doesn't mean I would be disappointed if they signed him, as he has excellent technique and is comfortable moving with the ball.
> 
> I have worries about his inconsistency, the cost of the fee, and where he fits into the team. There's already an abundance of playmakers in the squad, instead a Xavi replacement is needed.


ive prefered him in a more centralised role for us whenever hes played there if im honest. i dont see him as a straight swap for neymar at all


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Disappointing to see Neymar put ego first and move from Barca to PSG. When they inevitably win Ligue 1 next year, will there be any glory in it?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh no, a player left one of Barca/Real/Bayern in their prime :mj2

If it wasn't for his cash-grabbing, scummy father, I'd be :banderasing even harder than I am right now

If people's attitudes remain as: there are only really three top, top, elite teams and all players should dream to play there, then it'll stay that way forever. Things change, get used to it :neymar


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Dunno why people are being so hard on PSG, he's as good as any player they're going to get and it will make PSG a threat in world football. It's a solid bit of business with if it gets past FFP and with them not having to flog Verratti.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If anyone watched them yesterday you'd understand why they're not at the elite level quite yet. *


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

it was the first game of the season :carlo


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm starting to think that unless we get Van Dijk, we might not actually sign anyone else tbh :klopp Still 3 weeks to go tho I guess.

Unless Phil leaves which I still can't see happening tbh.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Brock said:


> I'm starting to think that unless we get Van Dijk, we might not actually sign anyone else tbh :klopp Still 3 weeks to go tho I guess.
> 
> Unless Phil leaves which I still can't see happening tbh.


Sounded like he was pretty happy as is, from the post match interview at the Bilboa game.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Looks like we're not getting anyone..

Unless we do some deadline day madness


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> Sounded like he was pretty happy as is, from the post match interview at the Bilboa game.


It did hint towards that tbh. Moreno looking like he's staying and saying Milner is like a new signing now he can play more in midfield again.

I'd be disappointed if we fail to sign anyone else. With CL and injuries, we need a couple more IMO. I know we've tried with the Keita saga and now Van Dijk, but I was hoping for more deals.

Guess we'll see over the next few weeks but I'm pessimistic atm.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

seabs said:


> *If anyone watched them yesterday you'd understand why they're not at the elite level quite yet. *


They won 2-0 with 68% possession and Areola untested. This is without their best player and in the first game of the season so there are bound to be teething issues. I don't see how you can draw too many conclusions from one game.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Catalan press continuing to report Coutinho is basically done. About the same fee as Pogba was. Still nothing from the scouse press. Who knows at this point.

Inigo is probably using up the rest of the summer budget, which means the first signing with the Neymar money is going to be fucking Paulinho :hoganbarca


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Sneijder on his way to Nice.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

A source close to Barca (Edu Polo, apparently reliable) says we've triggered Sergi Roberto's release clause with a €40m bid.

Not sure why he'd leave other than money, or why we'd really be in for him - He'd be leaving their bench for ours considering our 3 best outfield players play in his position/s. 

Probably looking to negotiate a new contract or some shit.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Van Dijk formal transfer request


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Seemingly a step closer then perhaps. Unless Southampton refuse to play ball with us and he somehow goes to Chelsea. He's been pretty adamant about joining us though by the sounds of it.

Guess we'll see. Certainly be nice to get another signing in and is someone we really need, even tho Klopp tried playing it down by saying we're fine with the 4 CB's we currently have.

I'd still like at least a midfielder too tbh.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I would be very surprised if Sergi Roberto leaves. Loved by the fans and vital to the squad. Proven performer in big games and in multiple positions. Would be gutted if he went.

Certainly far better than Andre Gomes who MU also went for this window.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Big Phil to Barca is sounding more and more done by the day :mj2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

CGS said:


> Big Phil to Barca is sounding more and more done by the day :mj2


Thankfully, supposedly reliable Scouse journo's (Joyce and Reddy) are adamant Pool are refusing to sell, even at the hilariously over the top figures quoted :coutinho

Save the money for next summer or spend it on Dembele, Inigo and Seri instead :villa


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Scousers are in denial, sky will be crying their eyes out.

Flopp was so cocky aswell. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

So is the plan for Coutinho to play left wing for now and then shift to Iniesta's spot when Barcelona sign Dembele?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rugrat said:


> So is the plan for Coutinho to play left wing for now and then shift to Iniesta's spot when Barcelona sign Dembele?


Barca lad is on the left wing now.

Summary of Deulofeu's first 11 minutes in a Barca shirt:

1 goal
1 assist
Already fitting into the team like a glove.

The plan is for Coutinho to stay at Pool and Dembele to arrive this summer/next summer :armfold

Edit: Another assist now, still less than 30 minutes in. Better than Neymar :banderas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rugrat said:


> So is the plan for Coutinho


Is that he's staying at Liverpool...........


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Seb said:


> Barca lad is on the left wing now.
> 
> Summary of Deulofeu's first 11 minutes in a Barca shirt:
> 
> ...


He's crap



























































:mj2 

Miss you, Barca Lad.. my prince x


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Richarlison granted his work permit to move to Watford.

Mario Lemina has moved to Southampton from Juventus.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Papers linking danny rose with chelsea

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Have Spurs even signed anyone during this window?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Nope

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Also, andre gray is heading to Watford for £18.5 million apparently :bosque

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wtf :lmao

apparently mbappe wants psg move

cancelo linked to chelsea too


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Tbf Gray did cost Burnley £10m for one good season in the Championship (I say good not great as he didn't even get a Juan in two strike rate).


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

in before he signs then scores against us saturday :mj2


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Apparently there are some rumors about a potential Cristiano Ronaldo transfer to AS Monaco.

Part 1: https://www.reddit.com/r/soccer/comments/6setxs/ronaldo_to_as_monaco_rumor/

Part 2:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895197660914872320
Not sure what to make of it, I don't think it's likely, but we'll see.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I saw that yesterday, probably the most obvious troll in the history of fitba.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895302346649022464
These signings unveilings on social media :bosque


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Barca apparently have had a £90 million bid for Coutinho rejected.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/40882299

Yup. Was just going to post that. Klopp and the board staying strong. I thought all along he'd stay for at least this season and it's looking more likely. Good.

We just need to enter the transfer market ourselves.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

What's the point in even keeping him now? If we actually went out and spent heavily this summer on the players we were after like the teams above us instead of being pretenders then I would say it's essential we keep coutinho. However we are happy to just be back in the champions league and stay were we are. Coutinho has no reason to want to stay here anymore because we're not gonna be challenging for honours once again this season so he's just gonna waste another year of his career here while he could join Barca and win trophies right away. It so disappointing what this board are doing.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Lol seems like Barca is just faking the ambition to sign Coutinho.
Otherwise they would of make a bigger bid already. It's clear that LFC will only let him go if Barca pays ~150kk which is not going to happen.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Liverpool should snatch Barca's hand off for 90mil, which is pretty much in exchange for a handful of assists, two or three screamers and a bottle job against United per season.

Shows how far Barcelona have fallen tbf. Probably risk getting relegated next season if they were a Prem team. But La Liga so third for them. That's if they can bare to show themselves after getting cucked by a Ligue Un nobody.

Awful lot of Asian-owned Barca scarfs gonna gather dust at the bottom of wardrobes this season.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Anark said:


> Liverpool should snatch Barca's hand off for 90mil, which is pretty much in exchange for a handful of assists, two or three screamers and a bottle job against United per season.
> 
> Shows how far Barcelona have fallen tbf. Probably risk getting relegated next season if they were a Prem team. But La Liga so third for them. That's if they can bare to show themselves after getting cucked by a Ligue Un nobody.
> 
> Awful lot of Asian-owned Barca scarfs gonna gather dust at the bottom of wardrobes this season.


Good try mate.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Unorthodox said:


> we are happy to just be back in the champions league


You're not in the Champions League yet.



Unorthodox said:


> he's just gonna waste another year of his career here while he could join Barca and win trophies right away.


Which trophies that Madrid don't want are Barca going to win?



Unorthodox said:


> Good try mate.


(Y)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Anark said:


> Liverpool should snatch Barca's hand off for 90mil, which is pretty much in exchange for a handful of assists, two or three screamers and a bottle job against United per season












I'm surprised Utd weren't on the phone to Real Madrid at halftime


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Danny Rose wants OUT.

I will be waiting on the other side, Danny.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

What a twat that Danny Rose seems to be. He was a complete no-mark before Pochettino came along and now he thinks he's too good for Spurs?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

chelsea also apparently after the ox


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Too scared to look at the rumours. Has big Phil broken my heart and decided to leave yet? :mj2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

CGS said:


> Too scared to look at the rumours. Has big Phil broken my heart and decided to leave yet? :mj2


We rejected the second bid from Barca. We can't sell our best player, would be suicide. Wonder if he starts this week.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

More rumors coming out that we've agreed terms with Aurier. God I hope so.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Barca may well come back with another bid, but I still believe Coutinho will stay. Klopp seems determined to keep him at any price and that seems to be convincing the board into continuing to say no.

Unless Phil hands in a transfer request, which i can't see happening, then I think he'll stay for another year at least.

I want us to do business of our own tbh.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DA said:


> I'm surprised Utd weren't on the phone to Real Madrid at halftime


Romero catches that with his dick.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Bang average players like Lingard and Ashley Young being on 100+k per week no wonder Rose thinks he deserves better pay (yea I know that's Utd paying the high wages and not Spurs so makes sense he looks at them as an option to go to). Imagine him going to Utd after the abuse he got from their lot at Old Trafford last season :lol


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895625470779248641
Dembele doing a midnight flit to Catalonia.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

I would not bash Rose for that interview. Spurs had it coming tbh.
They now risk to turn into Monaco next summer with their salary system which is based on bonuses.

As for Coutinho, I dont see him leaving this summer unless he hands a transfer request which is not going to happen.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Fairly confident he's not leaving. Got a bet with my manager that Coutinho stays. The fact that he will not push the transfer through is case closed for me.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Asuka City said:


> Bang average players like Lingard and Ashley Young being on 100+k per week no wonder Rose thinks he deserves better pay (yea I know that's Utd paying the high wages and not Spurs so makes sense he looks at them as an option to go to). Imagine him going to Utd after the abuse he got from their lot at Old Trafford last season :lol


It wouldn't surprise me if the reason behind Rose kicking off is money. The guy did do his cruciate last year and maybe has realised how quickly it can all end, so better cash in while he still has plenty of chips.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Impoliter said:


> so better cash in while he still has plenty of chips.


Luke Shaw won't let him near the chips if he goes OT.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Joel said:


> Danny Rose wants OUT.
> 
> I will be waiting on the other side, Danny.


He said he wants to move to a northern team. 

City already have Mendy, so it obviously only leaves one club for him. If United were to offer £35m plus Shaw (who Poch worked wonders with before) it would be a fair bit of business for both sides.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> I think *£35m plus Shaw* (who Poch worked wonders with before) is a good deal for both teams.


You're dreamin' :lmao


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Anark said:


> You're dreamin' :lmao



No... 

Spurs will want to keep him more and he's better than Walker who went for £50m.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> He said he wants to move to a northern team.


He said before he retires.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> No...
> 
> Spurs will want to keep him more and he's better than Walker who went for £50m.


That would be terrible business from United imo. Great for Spurs obvs. United also seem to be a bit more frugal this window, plus Shaw sorted out his dumbass personal life fairly recently so we have yet to see how not supporting his dickhead high school mates on their jollies will affect him. I think United would be mad to let him go now, especially for an older injury-prone dude who is dissing his own club despite not having played for them in about half a season.

He lacks the class to play for Man Utd evil)


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I'd rather give Shaw the run this season, always been a fan of him & he seemed to be going on a good run with Memphis before he got injured 

Seems to have sorted himself so let's go


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Rose did mention family reasons for playing up north. It seemed tied into the trophies and final "big contract".

I think Rose is worth £60m or so in the current market, Shaw is probs worth only slightly more than what Man Utd paid if at all. I'd say that's the right fee.

I also have a hard time calling United frugal after spunking £110m on Lukaku and Matic.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

We aren't being frugal we just can't get anyone lol

Either that or we're not even bothering, doesn't seem like we've done much..then again I haven't paid that much attention this summer :shrug


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The frugal thing is based on United refusing to be mugged off for the likes of Morata and Perisic and the other one I forget. Probably not the best choice of words, but they're not just splooging cash at whoever wants it like we've often seemed to be doing in recent years.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You gave Everton £75m base, £15m in potential add ons and Rooney (around £10m I'd say). You "splooged" cash right at Everton...


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

If rose wants to come north, he better go Newcastle. I rather keep shaw who is not even in his prime then spend 40 million on him


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Joel said:


> You gave Everton £75m base, £15m in potential add ons and Rooney (around £10m I'd say). You "splooged" cash right at Everton...


Lukaku's numbers demand he gets a chance to prove he can do it at the toppest top level. He's a proven Premier League goal machine. 75mil is nuts but considering two of our main rivals have bought unproven (in the Prem) strikers for not that much less, it's not so bad. It's a bit of a splooge, sure, but an intelligent and calculated splooge. You can't say that about every United splooge over the last few seasons.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Will be interesting to see if United _can_ actually rival Chelsea this season, seeming as last season they had a much better window than this one yet finished closer to Bournemouth than they did to Chelsea :mj :antijose

I agree with Rugrat they should jump at the chance for Rose if he's available, especially as Jose was trashing Shaw publicly last season so can't rate him that highly.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Mbappe to Paris is done apparently.

Insane deal. UEFA needs to sort this out.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

It is only £35m for someone who is the best in the league in their position. Age isn't a big factor as you'll get at least five years from Rose.

I see Chelsea struggling, shitty depth is the killer at this point. Probably have to prioritise out of the four cups they go for.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> It is only £35m for someone who is the best in the league in their position. Age isn't a big factor as you'll get at least five years from Rose.
> 
> I see Chelsea struggling, shitty depth is the killer at this point. Probably have to prioritise out of the four cups they go for.


You said £35m _plus_ Shaw, which is the bit I disagree with :shrug

And yes Mou was all over Shaw last season, but that's because Shaw was fucking himself up with his lifestyle. He was supporting his high school mates and they all lived together in a house where they took the royal piss out of him. That's changed now, apparently, so I want to see what a focused Shaw can do.

Also, hasn't Rose been injured since like January or something? I'm not dissing him at all, very good player etc, and in fantasy land where I remember I don't give a fuck about fees then sure buy all the players. But I'd rather see Shaw given another season to prove himself. We have okay back-up for LB, sort of, well, not really, but we have people who know where the LB position is. Darmian, Blind, Young, Rojo.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Also, don't Neymar and Mbappe play in the same position?


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Coutinho has been included in the champions league squad for the game against Hoffenheim, Now I'm not sure if he plays a part it will render him ineligible for Barcelona because I thought that rule only applied from the group stage onwards but hopefully we fucking play him just in case.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It only applies from the group stage onwards (the rule changed a few years ago).


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Seeming as Spurs net spend this window is -75 million, surely they can invest some of that money into paying their players their market value and retaining them.

Walker and Rose won't be the last if players know they double their wages at nearly any other top club.

Is their an infographic or anything with rough ideas as to what the players are earning? Would be an interesting read.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Seb said:


> Seeming as Spurs net spend this window is -75 million, surely they can invest some of that money into paying their players their market value and retaining them.
> 
> Walker and Rose won't be the last if players know they double their wages at nearly any other top club.
> 
> Is their an infographic or anything with rough ideas as to what the players are earning? Would be an interesting read.


I was interested myself so had a google search and found this: http://sportsmaza.com/football/tottenham-hotspur-players-salary/

Not sure how accurate it is but Danny Rose on 30k? Surely not :uhoh2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

For all the praise get for their wage structure I've always felt it's pretty fragile. Now Walker's gone I can see more of them pushing for significant investment in both their wages and the squad itself. It is ridiculous that they all got locked into long term contracts though.

Rose would be a great addition. Shaw is seriously overrated by United fans and has had about 6 good games in 3 years. Also not much point calling Rose injury prone when defending Shaw.I'd be delighted with the deal Rugrat suggested but I doubt Spurs would accept. Shaw would have to take a pay cut too I'd imagine. I think he'll stay, the fact that we haven't signed a LB at all suggests to me that Mourinho does actually still believe in him, despite all the criticism.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

If he's on 30k then that £30m they spunked on Sissoko could've paid Danny Rose's contract for 19.2 years :cozy


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

_We wish to offer clarity as regards our position on a possible transfer of Philippe Coutinho.

The club’s definitive stance is that no offers for Philippe will be considered and he will remain a member of Liverpool Football Club when the summer window closes._

http://www.liverpoolfc.com/news/first-team/271620-fsg-statement-on-philippe-coutinho


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Rugrat said:


> Rose did mention family reasons for playing up north. It seemed tied into the trophies and final "big contract".
> 
> I think Rose is worth £60m or so in the current market, Shaw is probs worth only slightly more than what Man Utd paid if at all. I'd say that's the right fee.
> 
> I also have a hard time calling United frugal after spunking £110m on Lukaku and Matic.


My initial reaction to the idea of Rose being worth 60M is that is insane, but then again, Walker going for 50M and Arnautovic going for 25M, nothing really makes sense in the current market anymore. He's pretty much as good as Walker, and top class left backs are harder to find than right backs, so you really can make a case for him being worth that much.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895968374156660736
:duck


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895968374156660736
:fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis :fuckthis


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:ha

Hilarious. I hope he goes.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Go on phil

Force an exit :dance

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895970489566408704
WTF IS HAPPENING!!!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The Echo are in serious denial :lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Cliffy said:


> The Echo are in serious denial :lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


its not just the echo, pretty much every journo but sky is reporting no such request 
this is a farce


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So it's 

:bean

To

:klopp2

To

:MAD

back to

:klopp2

Again then. 

I believed he'd stay all along and I still believe that.

Just.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fuck your fake news sky. he is staying.

:klopp :side:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Me when I heard about the trasnfer request.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Simple explanation: 

Liverpool are _trying_ to save face and are leaking to all relevant outlets that Coutinho has not handed in a request (not sure of the legal implications to this, but then again, Liverpool already operated illegally once in this window)

Coutinho's camp themselves has leaked to SkySports that they've handed in a request to garner some traction


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Footage of Coutinho handing in his transfer request.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895975661202010113


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

#FREEPHIL hil2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Simple explanation:
> 
> Liverpool are _trying_ to save face and are leaking to all relevant outlets that Coutinho has not handed in a request (not sure of the legal implications to this, but then again, Liverpool already operated illegally once in this window)
> 
> Coutinho's camp themselves has leaked to SkySports that they've handed in a request to garner some traction


I suspect pool and all the club's sychophants in the media do a torres/sterling and drag him through the mud for daring to try and leave the greatest football club in the world.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Gerald Romero.

"Dembele wants BARCA. But Dortmund has received offer by Madrid with more money + cash Player"

Fuck Madrid... where the fuck are they going to play Dembele anyway? Either trying to drive the offer up or are poaching another player they cannot give time to simply to keep them away from Barca.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Apparently a reliable source


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895988769349746689


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ace said:


> Apparently a reliable source
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895988769349746689


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

If it's true he's handed in a transfer request in the middle of August it's clear he's desperate to leave.

Makes Pool look very weak if they insist on keeping him went he's desperate to go and Barca are offering way over his actual value.

Hope it's all nonsense, far too much money :coutinho


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

All these 'reliable' sources

I'll wait......


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/89599343416664064


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Right then, that's that he can leave. cant have a presence like that in the dressing room
let the panic buying commence


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brock said:


> All these 'reliable' sources
> 
> I'll wait......


 Wanting out by email :coutinho


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

BigDaveBatista said:


> Right then, that's that he can leave. cant have a presence like that in the dressing room
> let the panic buying commence


 You think he faked injury?

Some of you are starting to understand how taxing the Neymar saga was for Barca fans.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Ace said:


> You think he faked injury?
> 
> Some of you are starting to understand how taxing the Neymar saga was for Barca fans.


erm im not so sure he faked an injury, i just always think if a player clearly wants to go the club should let them. no use having someone who doesn't want to be here 

barca are at the top of the pile though mate and yous have cherry picked Phil which is fair enough, its what we do now that concerns me 

im just thankful you havent taken mane


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Ace said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/89599343416664064




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895992659713683456
Your tweet wasn't showing up for me but I guess this was it.

Better than a text message I guess :klopp

It's now a bonified fucking mess. As is most of our transfer window tbh. He's not been sold yet tho, so we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895992659713683456
> Your tweet wasn't showing up for me but I guess this was it.
> 
> Better than a text message I guess :klopp
> ...


 Apparently it doesn't change anything and Liverpool won't sell. Some even suggesting selling him to PSG and getting Draxler in exchange.

Personally don't want him as I don't think he's worth more than 90m. I'd rather buy Seri + Dembele and save the rest.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Fuck Phil.
I was 100% sure he was not going to send a transfer request but he did. 1 day before the season starts.
Liked the reaction of the club that the request changes nothing.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The board can spunk whatever they want on Coutinho, as long as they get Dembele first.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*He's not good enough for Barca over the course of a season. Just isn't based on his career at Liverpool so far. Dembele has a lot of development before he's at the level to walk into Barca's team too. *


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Actually think deadline day may live up to the hype this year. 

Expect some crazy business with all the money floating. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

seabs said:


> *He's not good enough for Barca over the course of a season. Just isn't based on his career at Liverpool so far. Dembele has a lot of development before he's at the level to walk into Barca's team too. *


If u compare Coutinho to Suarez/Messi/Neymar then I agree with you. 
But right now the half of Barca squad is trash. They struggled hard last year and now, after Neymar quit to PSG, its going to be even worse. I highly doubt that they'll win anything this year.

I would understand Phil if he wanted to join Real Madrid, but Barca? seriously?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Saying half the squad is trash is a laughable exaggeration. Especially if Coutinho is supposedly the answer to solving the issues (he isn't). 

They were right behind Madrid in the league and outplayed them home and away.

Losing Neymar is a blow, but he scored as many goals in 3 seasons as Suarez and Messi both managed in 2 seasons, and in terms of creativity, Messi blows away anyone else in La Liga.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Coutinho has been Liverpool's best player for about 3 seasons now, I don't know how you can argue against his consistency. I guess you can argue he's a class below Messi/Suarez/Neymar, but you can count on one hand the attacking players who aren't a class below those three. I can see Coutinho fitting in right at home at Barca. He's two footed, can create and score, is athletic, is a collective player, is used to pressing after a couple of seasons with Klopp. Pretty much ticks all the boxes they look for.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

Seb said:


> Saying half the squad is trash is a laughable exaggeration. Especially if Coutinho is supposedly the answer to solving the issues (he isn't).
> 
> They were right behind Madrid in the league and outplayed them home and away.
> 
> Losing Neymar is a blow, but he scored as many goals in 3 seasons as Suarez and Messi both managed in 2 seasons, and in terms of creativity, Messi blows away anyone else in La Liga.


Not a big deal to finish 2-nd in La League lol. U don't really have a competition there if u have Suarez and Messi infront.
But Champions League showed that Barca lacks quality behind her star trio.
Luckily went through 1/8 and had no chance against Juve. 

And I'm not saying signing Phil is the issue. Barca needs few quality players in the back to become a dominant power in Europe again. But they seem to by busy making a panic buy to satisfy the supporters who's been very unhappy lately.

All I'm saying that it does not make sense to leave Liverpool for Barca this year. But then again Phil thinks its once in a lifetime opportunity to join Barca which I think is wrong. If he does good this year then Barca will come next summer again just like they did with Suarez.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

To have Messi, Suarez and Neymar leading the line and not win a two/three horse race like La Liga is laughable. Shows what a smalltime club Barcelona really are.

To get cucked by PSG like they did is laughable. To pin all their hopes on some 20 year old who costs upwards of 100mil is laughable. Buying Liverpool players and hoping to improve is laughable.

It's all so laughable.

Not as laughable as non-Spanish guys with literally zero connection to the club and/or city who started supporting them because they went through a golden patch which is now laughably coming to a laughable end talking about the club in terms of 'we' and 'us'. Nothing is as laughable as that.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Impoliter said:


> Coutinho has been Liverpool's best player for about 3 seasons now, I don't know how you can argue against his consistency. I guess you can argue he's a class below Messi/Suarez/Neymar, but you can count on one hand the attacking players who aren't a class below those three. I can see Coutinho fitting in right at home at Barca. He's two footed, can create and score, is athletic, is a collective player, is used to pressing after a couple of seasons with Klopp. Pretty much ticks all the boxes they look for.


It's not his quality that's the issue, it's where he fits into the team.

The board were trying to sign him prior to Neymar going, and they're trying to get Dembele now, so they clearly want him to operate in midfield, not in the final third (where he's best). You can't put two attacking playmakers who are going to be getting forward at every opportunity in front of Busquets - which means he's competing with Iniesta, D Suarez, Rafinha, Gomes and possibly Turan for one position. Personally I would rather see Seri join, if the likes of Verratti, Weigl, Thiago and Pjanic are out of reach, they need someone who is an upgrade/can compete with Rakitic, Roberto and possibly Samper instead for the other place in the midfield. Even Rakitic should be grouped with the attacking players, as he is better when he's going forward as opposed to sitting in midfield, it's just he's always been the player to play that role since Xavi left. Barca desperately lacked a Xavi figure last season and still do.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

well according to phils cousin he's unhappy with his role in our team since he's been moved further back into midfield, odd because i think hes more valuable there than he was on the left 

now that he's declared he wants to go we shouldn't stand in his way


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

United have rejected a bid from Spurs for Martial.

Go home Levy. You're drunk.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

It was only £25m :lol

Not sure Spurs benchwarmer is more prestigious than Man Utd benchwarmer just yet


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Fuck off Levy


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Martial in that spurs team would be devastating.

Still tho, fuck off levy

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Paulinho

:ha


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jese linked with Stoke

:WTF


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fuck Bartomeu.

Buys a 29 year old hack merchant from China (the fourth biggest transfer in Barca history), and straight away Sergi Roberto's future is massively thrown into doubt.

The team will stay competitive because of Messi but christ this board needs to be gone by the time he retires.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I told you we're coming for Sergi Roberto a few weeks ago :villa















































Who am I fooling? We'll be buying somebodji from the Israeli league that no one has ever heard of.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Joel said:


> I told you we're coming for Sergi Roberto a few weeks ago :villa
> 
> 
> Who am I fooling? We'll be buying *somebodji *from the Israeli league that no one has ever heard of.


Never heard of him :armfold


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Is somebodji a good CB?

:klopp

I've had enough of this whole window now. I'm not even sure we'll sign anyone else now tbh.

Roll on the end of the month.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

We already bought Djilibodji from you so I guess we can buy somebodji in a few years time too :evil


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So apparently next year the window will close when the season starts for Premier League clubs. For signing players that is.

Not sure how that works with other leagues still able to buy.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> So apparently next year the window will close when the season starts for Premier League clubs. For signing players that is.
> 
> Not sure how that works with other leagues still able to buy.



They're only talking about it and will have a vote on September 7th.

http://www.bbc.com/sport/football/40931420

It's stupid because the only thing it would do would be prevent clubs from replacing players that are bought by non-EPL clubs, like Coutinho to Barca etc, as their windows remain open after the season starts.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Anark said:


> It's stupid because the only thing it would do would be prevent clubs from replacing players that are bought by non-EPL clubs, like Coutinho to Barca etc, as their windows remain open after the season starts.


I think it could be of more benefit to the lower sides in the PL, they are a lot less under threat from players being poached abroad. The risk for them is the higher sides in the PL e.g. Sigurdsson and Swansea, this could help alleviate that stuff so they can have a settled squad for the opening day.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not really sure it would help at all - It would create the same problems just at a different time. Eventually the complaints will change to teams not having enough time, not being able to get a look at their squad to judge players, not getting to replace an injured player etc. It's always thrown around as some ideal solution but not sure what it actually accomplished.

Meanwhile City are apparently going to be £60m for Sanchez according to the Telegraph. That would actually be taking the piss.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Just waiting for us to sign a good player and praying this season isn't a complete scratch...


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> I'm not really sure it would help at all - It would create the same problems just at a different time. Eventually the complaints will change to teams not having enough time, not being able to get a look at their squad to judge players, not getting to replace an injured player etc. It's always thrown around as some ideal solution but not sure what it actually accomplished.


The main point in why lower league clubs may favour it would be that they go into the new season with a settled squad.

In terms of not getting a chance to replace injured players, that is still a factor regardless when there are only six weeks or so in a nine month season to buy players.

The season officially starts on the 1st July, I think that's plenty time to sign and assess players. Obviously we'll have to wait and see for when/if it's implemented.



> Meanwhile City are apparently going to be £60m for Sanchez according to the Telegraph. That would actually be taking the piss.


If Arsenal were to sell him to Barcelona for instance, I doubt they'd sell him for less than £40m. Obviously Man City share title ambitions with them, so they're paying a premium. Personally, I never believed that Sanchez was leaving and still think he's staying at Arsenal in the hope they have a title challenge.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Levy putting a 10% signing on fee when selling Sigurdsson :banderas

So we are basically getting back 90% of the fee we paid for Alli back in commission when he moves to Everton for £45,000,000.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

I'd sell Sanchez to City for the extra money. Let's be real here, City are finishing above us with or without Sanchez.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

The sight of a Wijnaldum - Henderson - Emre midfield makes me sick. Our midfield is shambolic without Coutinho and Lallana. Wijnaldum, Henderson and Emre have zero creativity and we are suffering because of it. We were linked to Seri recently and he apparently has a 40m euros release clause, he'd do wonders to improve our midfield. 

And for the love of God sign a damn CB, VVD surely can't be the only CB we were looking at. If we have the same defence on the 1st September...:batista3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jaxx said:


> The sight of a Wijnaldum - Henderson - Emre midfield makes me sick. Our midfield is shambolic without Coutinho and Lallana. Wijnaldum, Henderson and Emre have zero creativity and we are suffering because of it. We were linked to Seri recently and he apparently has a 40m euros release clause, he'd do wonders to improve our midfield.
> 
> And for the love of God sign a damn CB, VVD surely can't be the only CB we were looking at. If we have the same defence on the 1st September...:batista3


:mj2

I'm unsure if we'll even sign anyone before the end of the month tbh. I'm just tired of the whole transfer window saga. I thought we'd have a great window for once, but after one thing after another, it's become a mess.

I'm very pleased with Salah, but I was expecting at least a handful in by now. We've been unfortunate with the Keita deal and been caught with our pants down with Van Dijk and Klopp seems stubborn to go for new targets.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Brock said:


> :mj2
> 
> I'm unsure if we'll even sign anyone before the end of the month tbh. I'm just tired of the whole transfer window saga. I thought we'd have a great window for once, but after one thing after another, it's become a mess.
> 
> I'm very pleased with Salah, but I was expecting at least a handful in by now. We've been unfortunate with the Keita deal and been caught with our pants down with Van Dijk and Klopp seems stubborn to go for new targets.


We get back into the Champions League and you'd expect the club to really try and improve. Same thing happened when we got back into the Champions League for the 14/15 season, we sold Suarez and bought 8 players and I can honestly say that of those 8 players, only Lallana and to a lesser extent Emre have turned out to be good signings. What a shambles.

I'm still foolishly hopeful though :downing


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Still think 2 players will come in before the end of the window, maybe 3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jese signing for Stoke

:WTF

Man City interested in Jonny Evans

:WTF


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Jonny Evans :lmao


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Levy putting a 10% signing on fee when selling Sigurdsson :banderas
> 
> So we are basically getting back 90% of the fee we paid for Alli back in commission when he moves to Everton for £45,000,000.


My only issue with this Sigurdsson deal is it opens the door for Ross Barkley to Spurs and I really don't feel he can add much to our midfield. 

The Ryan Sessegnon deal would be good long term signing though I can imagine Poch could groom him to be a top striker in a couple of years.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So we're living in a world where Matuidi can be signed for £18.2m, but Drinkwater can't go for no less than £40m?

What nonsense.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Evans would be a great signing for City.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He's crap, with no upside whatsoever. They'd be better off using a youth player.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Vader said:


> He's crap, with no upside whatsoever. They'd be better off using a youth player.


He's homegrown, good in a midfield two especially with Kante and he can distribute the ball to a decent standard (much better than Bakayoko and Kante). There's a lot worse for a fourth choice CM when you only play two, the only issue is the money really.

EDIT: nvm you were talking about Evans.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

rumours that we've got seri for 20m 
haven't seen him play much, what's he like?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

'A rumor'.

I'll wait for more on this before I believe any of it.

Reports spotted Van Dijk in London, so of course the Chelsea rumors are back. I've given up on him now anyway. Southampton won't play ball given how we've dealt with them, so it's finished.

Rumors that Draxler might be off from Paris too. I'd love him if we sell Phil. Doubt he'd join or if Klopp will go back for him considering he wasn't happy when he turned us down to go to Paris.

Not going to say this window has been as bad as the one with Woy (Poulsen and Konchesky lol), because we've got Salah. But it's not been great either.

Maybe we'll get a couple in over the next week and all will be saved.

Doubt it tho.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Last night he didn't do all that much. He just passed sideways. :hendo v2.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Brock said:


> 'A rumor'.
> 
> I'll wait for more on this before I believe any of it.
> 
> ...


Ugh Woy, dark times, dark times...

this window though :mj2

Surely they'd have alternatives lined up if we didn't get Van Dijk? I have no idea what's going on, if there may be a fallout between the owners and Klopp?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

maybe klopp can drag his head out his arse an play sakho? 
lets not talk about woy please fellas, it still hurts

i actually think solanke will turn out to be our best bit of business this summer


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Yep I like Solanke a lot. Had a fantastic World Cup, a fantastic pre season too, should be ahead of Origi and Ings in the pecking order (when Origi came on against Watford and not Solanke :disdrogba). With Sturridge so unreliable he's suddenly become our 2nd choice striker (or should be anyway).


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Danny Ings. That's a name I haven't thought about for at least 2 years. Maybe Solanke will break the trend of English strikers going to Liverpool being terrible. I feel like that one dates all the way back to Heskey with maybe only Crouch as a slight exception.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Ings was :jet2 when he joined Liverpool. He might come back half-decent.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Impoliter said:


> Danny Ings. That's a name I haven't thought about for at least 2 years. *Maybe Solanke will break the trend of English strikers going to Liverpool being terrible.* I feel like that one dates all the way back to Heskey with maybe only Crouch as a slight exception.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Sturridge has talent, but I don't think he's ever really put it together. Though I guess it is unfair to call him terrible when he did have a 20 goal season when fit.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Unfortunately injuries have caught up to him but when fit I'd say he's undeniably a massive threat and insanely talented. My point is that he's clearly not terrible.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Premier League looking like a joke when you see the business top teams like Bayern and Juve do. Matuidi going for the price of an Andre Grey or a Harry Maquire. Utter nonsense. *


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Talk of United being in for Lemar. Not sure what he brings to a football team tbh, though I suppose that's our FA Cup song sorted if we get to the final.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Impoliter said:


> Danny Ings. That's a name I haven't thought about for at least 2 years. Maybe Solanke will break the trend of English strikers going to Liverpool being terrible. I feel like that one dates all the way back to Heskey with maybe only Crouch as a slight exception.





Impoliter said:


> Sturridge has talent, but I don't think he's ever really put it together. Though I guess it is unfair to call him terrible when he did have a 20 goal season when fit.


Negged


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd say the chances of Man Utd signing Lemar are about 50/50. If there's any justice in the world, he'll be shit. Why does Mourinho always look so miserable? It's not like he's got the weight of the world on his shoulders. He wants to win the league but it's not that easy, no, not that easy.

:evra


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Green Light said:


> I'd say the chances of Man Utd signing Lemar are about 50/50. If there's any justice in the world, he'll be shit. Why does Mourinho always look so miserable? It's not like he's got the weight of the world on his shoulders. He wants to win the league but it's not that easy, no, not that easy.
> 
> :evra


If we wanted to sign a shit player, we’d just sign Ben Arfa, last seen beggaring the realm for a real job.

The MLS looms. He can’t fight fate.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Rumor has it, PSG have told Julian Draxler he's no longer wanted. If that's the case, i'd definitely sign him.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> Rumor has it, PSG have told Julian Draxler he's no longer wanted. If that's the case, i'd definitely sign him.


:armfold

You and everyone else keep your grubby hands off him and let us do some fucking transfer business

:armfold






























Not that we'd go/get him anyway tbh :klopp


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Brock said:


> :armfold
> 
> You and everyone else keep your grubby hands off him and let us do some fucking transfer business
> 
> ...



Nah, that fact hes been made available, means liverpool wont bid. #notforsaleonly


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> Nah, that fact hes been made available, means liverpool wont bid. #notforsaleonly


:klopp true. he's an easy target in comparison.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I wouldn't take Draxler or Lemar over Rashford, Martial, Mata or Henry Mike. Or Perisic the more I think about it. You could argue Perisic would be an upgrade on Martial but Indon't really want playing time taken away from Martial who still has the potential to be a real force. *


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

If we lose Sanchez this window, Draxler is probably as good a replacement as we could hope to get. We've been hovering around the guy for half a decade now after all. Hopefully we pull the trigger.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

seabs said:


> *Premier League looking like a joke when you see the business top teams like Bayern and Juve do. Matuidi going for the price of an Andre Grey or a Harry Maquire. Utter nonsense. *


Umm, Big Harry Maguire will be in the England squad soon


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Two weeks left and our board has made zero progress with Liverpool and Dortmund... I hope they have good alternatives in mind that they don't leave to the last minute. Who am I kidding...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:neymar


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Conte laughing at Costa in his press conference:lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898523852933931008
@Cliffy :dead3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:bosque

Just laughing about it would probably be my response too tbh.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Okay that's fantastic.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898554548066934785
Apparently £114m.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

With that news, i'm not sure which of the two boards is more mental.

Feel sorry for the lad because he's absolutely desperate for his dream move but it's time to move on, he was far from the perfect signing in the first place.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Thought he'd stay and it looks like the board are staying adamant.

If we can keep him and still strengthen, that would be better. Although fuck knows how his mental state is now. He was obviously desperate for the move.

It's certainly brave (or foolish with ones financial hat on) of our board.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Poor Coutinho waah fucking waah

Guess he'll have to settle for playing football as a job for over £150k a week at one of the world's biggest clubs like he agreed to when he signed a contract

We all have dreams. Fuck these footballers


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DA said:


> Guess he'll have to settle for playing football as a job for over £150k a week *at one of the world's biggest clubs* like he agreed to when he signed a contract


Are you loaning him out?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Are you loaning him out?


oh look a comedian


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Can we just get some positive transfer news that we're doing ourselves now pls :mj2


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Seb said:


> With that news, i'm not sure which of the two boards is more mental.
> 
> Feel sorry for the lad because he's absolutely desperate for his dream move but it's time to move on, he was far from the perfect signing in the first place.


Unless there's an improvement lined up, what's the point? Look at all the fucking around with Keita and Van Dijk.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ace said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/898523852933931008
> @Cliffy :dead3


That's just going to piss Diego Costa off even more.

Fantastic.

:beckylol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Brock said:


> Can we just get some positive transfer news that we're doing ourselves now pls :mj2


not gonna happen :mj2


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Tottenham signed Davinson Sanchez. He's a decent player with bundles of potential.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Kenny said:


> not gonna happen :mj2


I've now resigned myself to the fact that we'll not be signing anyone tbh. Not saying we definitely won't, but if we get to the 31st and we havn't got anyone in, it wouldn't surprise me.

It will though annoy me.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

God Movement said:


> Tottenham signed Davinson Sanchez. He's a decent player with bundles of potential.


Looked a really good prospect when we played them in EL final he had lot of raw tools to be a real star cb in near future only thing that did catch my eye in that final, was that Jose set up tactics to allow him most space & time on ball whenever Ajax had the possession of the ball. He didn't seem to get how much space he actually had or what to do with ball either. Instead of driving forward into the space given to him with ball playing quick forward passes between lines would go sideways looking at safe pass which imagine Poch & his so staff will work on improving as soon as he steps in the door at Spurs. Maybe nerves though as whole Ajax side looked nervy anyway & didn't seem know how play that 1 off cup final game so maybe bit harsh to say that a flaw in his game but his 21 most cbs or players don't get how play that/their till 26-28 & he just needs be moulded well by a coach who can bring his game on to that level. 

Otherwise Spurs have found a cb who I think most clubs would been looking at next summer but instead paid actual fee needed get him now. Think it's a clever move. Take time him settle in but now Spurs need a cm, (back up) 10 & fast winger before the window shuts. I Did wonder if buy a rb but reckon Kyle Walkers Peters & Trippier will be fighting out in that area now. 

Still reckon we (Utd) will sign 1-2 more players before the window shuts. I thought we needed a 10, winger & fullback on top of a 9, CDM & cb this summer to really push us on that bit more. We need 1 more attacker mind reagrfiess as only have 6 players fighting over 4 positions right now which to low the min you need is 7 but rather have always have 8 so we are light up top in quality of depth options. Don't believe Jose is happy at just having 3 new players in either think lie to get media to back off reckon still looking at doing deal/s before the transfer window shuts.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The Monster said:


> Looked a really good prospect when we played them in EL final he had lot of raw tools to be a real star cb in near future only thing that did catch my eye in that final, was that Jose set up tactics to allow him most space & time on ball whenever Ajax had the possession of the ball. He didn't seem to get how much space he actually had or what to do with ball either. Instead of driving forward into the space given to him with ball playing quick forward passes between lines would go sideways looking at safe pass which imagine Poch & his so staff will work on improving as soon as he steps in the door at Spurs. Maybe nerves though as whole Ajax side looked nervy anyway & didn't seem know how play that 1 off cup final game so maybe bit harsh to say that a flaw in his game but his 21 most cbs or players don't get how play that/their till 26-28 & he just needs be moulded well by a coach who can bring his game on to that level.
> 
> Otherwise Spurs have found a cb who I think most clubs would been looking at next summer but instead paid actual fee needed get him now. Think it's a clever move. Take time him settle in but now Spurs need a cm, (back up) 10 & fast winger before the window shuts. I Did wonder if buy a rb but reckon Kyle Walkers Peters & Trippier will be fighting out in that area now.
> 
> Still reckon we (Utd) will sign 1-2 more players before the window shuts. I thought we needed a 10, winger & fullback on top of a 9, CDM & cb this summer to really push us on that bit more. We need 1 more attacker mind reagrfiess as only have 6 players fighting over 4 positions right now which to low the min you need is 7 but rather have always have 8 so we are light up top in quality of depth options. Don't believe Jose is happy at just having 3 new players in either think lie to get media to back off reckon still looking at doing deal/s before the transfer window shuts.



I think we just need a pacy attacking player and it's clear Pochettino has been trying to find one for a year, so hopefully alot of scouting within that time. Mane, Zaha, Bruma were all targets we failed with. I did notice we were favourites to sign Balde Keita from Lazio though which would please me. 

Whilst I think our four central midfielders are all excellent. We are close to signing Diop from Celta Vigo for £10,000,000 and if Poch wants him, I'll trust every decision that guy makes. 

I don't think we need anything beyond that. Pochettino said we will be signing four players. If he was including Sanchez that means three more and with Wimmer close to leaving, we are very close to signing young Argentine centre back Foyth.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

80m + 40m in addons? That was just insulting lmao.

Can't see Liverpool selling, please look at alternatives before it's too late and we have to overpay for them too...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Apparently one of the add-ons in the Coutinho deal was if he wins the Ballon D'Or :lmao


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

They should promise to pay Liverpool an extra £20m if Coutinho discovers the cure for cancer.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Ballon d'Or LMAO 

I reckon 80m bid
Add ons: 
10m for winning Ballon d'Or
15m if he learns how to evade tax
15m if he keeps quiet about the blood transfusions


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

10 million for when he names his next child Lionel Sergio Gerard Andres Barceloninho.

Wonder how long his back injury lasts if he's still at 'Pool in 2 weeks.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Vader said:


> 10 million for when he names his next child Lionel Sergio Gerard Andres Barceloninho.
> 
> Wonder how long his back injury lasts if he's still at 'Pool in 2 weeks.


disappears imo, hes got to pull his socks up to get in the Brazil team for the world cup


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That's a good point, doubt he'd be a nailed on choice if he takes it easy. They're pretty well stocked in attacking midfield positions.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Reports that Klopp putting extra pressure on the board to keep Phil. We've certainly shown defiance and ambition in keeping him, but now it's time to show ambition of our own and enter the transfer market tbh. I understand our top targets are now not available, but surely Klopp realises we need to strengthen.

I'm not honestly expecting anyone in, but at the same time, I hope we're at least trying.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Looks like it's VVD or no one for us, that's so so worrying. We're only one injury to Joel Matip away from having a Lovren/Klavan CB pairing :flair

I hope by some miracle Sakho and Klopp kiss and make up.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Jaxx said:


> Looks like it's VVD or no one for us, that's so so worrying. We're only one injury to Joel Matip away from having a Lovren/Klavan CB pairing :flair
> 
> I hope by some miracle Sakho and Klopp kiss and make up.


Not going to happen re: Sakho. We're not going to get our evaluation (30 mil) either for him so maybe waiting for best bid.

Klavan/Lovren partnership :mj2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

We're trying to sell Sakho, who was improving under Klopp IMO, but we can't sell him even though we want to as we're pricing him out of the market

K.

We're also stubbornly sticking to trying to get Van Dijk, who as much as we want and clearly need him, it's very unlikely we'll get him due to Southampton's reluctance into dealing with us again.

K.

Oh and it looks like we'll indeed sign nobody else as i thought and we're sticking with our clear, precise and watertight defence.

K.

:mj2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Brock said:


> We're trying to sell Sakho, who was improving under Klopp IMO, but we can't sell him even though we want to as we're pricing him out of the market
> 
> K.
> 
> ...


:mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

> Coutinho wants clear-the-air talks with Liverpool as he begins to accept Barcelona move may be impossible.
> _*Source: Independent*_


It's looking like Coutinho is staying. Just want this transfer window to be done because it's been a huge mess for us. Obviously if we sign a CB and DM before it closes, that would be great.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900706809027100677
:lol

Taking the number 10 shirt as well. All those kids needing new kits :vince$


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Destiny said:


> It's looking like Coutinho is staying. Just want this transfer window to be done because it's been a huge mess for us. Obviously if we sign a CB and DM before it closes, that would be great.


Having to think of Phil and Ings as 'new signings' now i suspect. As us doing any transfer business before next Thursday looks unlikely IMO :mj2


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

A shame him and Lukaku won't fit together. Man Utd wouldn't have had that issue if they signed Lacazette :kappa


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The fucking height of this squad though.

De Gea

Jones Bailly Smalling Rojo

Fellaini Matic Pogba

Ibrahimovic

Rasford Lukaku​
Average height of about 6ft 3" :lmao


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Move Pogba and Ibra forward with Carrick in centre midfield and everyone's 6'1" or taller.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

That team is built for route one fitba :antijose


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> Move Pogba and Ibra forward with Carrick in centre midfield and everyone's 6'1" or taller.


Rashford looks well over 6ft these days.

Plus I needed a set piece taker. :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

A rare Pochettino mistake was not signing Ousmane Dembele the year before he went Dortmund.










Spurs fan too. He'll rip up La Liga.

Anyway, we Aurier soon anyway.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton Fan the team have spent well getting a mix experience and youth. 

However the team still need to strengthen in following midfield and attack .

In the midfield they need one or two wingers . As at the team currently has only wingers .

*Kevin Mirallas *who mainly places left wing or central midfield in the number 10 position .

*Yannick Bolasie *is someone can play both wings but is injured at the moment , so cannot be played and what shape will he be when he gets back around Christmas time.

*Arron Lennon * who is right winger but is used a squad and the same player who go in the England squad .

So the team need a couple of fast wingers if I was playing Football Manager I would want 18-20 for acceleration and pace and 17 or higher for crossing , passing, vision and flair again 17 or higher . 

Or in fifa Vision Crossing Short Passing Long Passing Curve Agility Balance Reactions Ball Control Dribbling around 80 or better.

In attack the team have 4 forwards/strikers in the team currently but still 1 more someone who can score a lot of goals.

*Ademola Lookman* is young pacy but need experience which he will get at Everton with the others around him.

*Dominic Calvert -Lewin *has a speed and but is still green and need experience to develop as player .

*Sandro Ramírez *being an ex Barcelona player is technically a good player and should get between 10-15 goals a season. However he needs to get used to the premier league .


*Wayne Rooney *who has rejoined the team has technical ability to score to some amazing stuff for Everton is scoring less than he did in past. However he can help the team with presence ,technique and help the younger strikers /forwards .

*Oumar Niasse *the forgotten man at Everton who looked good in Russia but has not done it premier league so is on the fringes of the team.
He has good acceleration however in football manager 2107 his finishing is 13/20 which is 65% whilst Lukaku was 15/20 which was 75%. In Fifa he is 77 for finishing compared to Lukaku.

What Everton need is someone who in football manager is has finishing higher than 17 (ideally 18 or higher ) or Fifa 80 or higher in finishing , same for Volleys and shot power also 80 or higher is Fifa .

As at moment the attacking midfielders will have contribute some goals , but this is no substitute for striker who can score 20+ goals a season.

Lastly any other palyers besides a winger or striker or forward would welcome .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm not quite sure how you haven't got a job on the Everton scouting team, farhanc. But it does mean you have more time to provide great posts here, so it's not all bad.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

farhanc said:


> Or in fifa Vision Crossing Short Passing Long Passing Curve Agility Balance Reactions Ball Control Dribbling around 80 or better.


What about Vertical Passing?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Dembele is a huge signing for Barca.

Mourinho was right when he said Pogba's fee would look cheap in a few years. What he couldn't predict was that it would be only a year until that happened.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeah 105m + 45 in add ons. With 40 spent on Paulinho I guess that's the :neymar money spent. The release clause is only 400m Euros, probably would have made it closer to 500 - 600.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> What about Vertical Passing?


From 0:13?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:coutinho staying whether he likes it or not

Now :klopp ENTER THE FUCKING TRANSFER MARKET :armfold


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Dembele for €105 / £97 million :banderas

Ousmane Dembélé for @bvb in the Bundesliga last season:

Most take-ons (103)
Most chances created (63)
Most assists (12)

At age 19 in his first season in the league :banderas

Second most assists in the CL last season as well :banderas

Coutinho still stuck in scouse jail, wonder if the board will spend any more or save it for Griezmann / a midfielder next summer :hmm:

Go back in a year to BVB and raid Weigl with the rest of the money :banderas

The deal being confirmed at the same time the GOAT is announced in the Spain squad :villa :banderas

Summary of this afternoon so far: enguin enguin enguin enguin enguin


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Spurs' chances in Europe have gone up


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not really. It's almost daft to say but they could afford to lose him with Pulisic behind him and Gotze coming back. Throw in Reus, KJagawa and Schurrle and they're still very strong in that area. Plus it's Dortmund so they'll invest that money wisely and get much better value in the market than what Dembele represented to them last season. They weren't winning anything with him but with all that money to spend now they at least have a better opportunity. 

Barca needed someone to fill they Neymar void badly and Dembele is a very good pick up. He's nowhere near Neymar right now but there's ever chance he develops into they player that Barca need. They're still a world class CM away from where they should be though and a weaker team than last season. *


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

The Serge Aurier deal is picking up steam some rumors flying around he's having a medical and terms have been agreed the only thing holding the deal up is a work permit issue since he's been convicted of assaulting a police officer.


> Mauricio Pochettino has refused to rule out a deal for amid reports that the player is having a medical in Paris.
> 
> French publication L'Equipe reported on Friday that Tottenham had struck deal worth £23million with Paris Saint-Germain
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Do we still have the poster who was a rabid Chicharito fan?

Wonder what he thinks of Javier's move to WHU


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sell Walker for £50,000,000 and get Aurier in for £23,000,000 :lol :lol :lol

Levy'd.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Palace gonna stump up the £30m for Sakho after today i wonder :hmmm

Watch us sell him and fail to bring anyone in :mj2


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

So the Mirror are reporting that...

Vardy could go to Chelsea or Everton for £40 million :finger

Smalling potentially in to partner Maguire :bjpenn

Slimani bid rejected from Watford :Rollins

Andros Townsend for £27 million :fuckthis


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Trippier is better than Aurier. *


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Trippier isn't even better than Walker-Peters.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That's a pretty bold statement given he's played one league game. Be like me saying Angel Gomes is better than Fellaini. *


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

aurier will call poch a ******.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I can see how people who don't watch Spurs every week can rate Trippier. He has pretty stats, gets a few assists against ridiculously poor teams who give him a lot of space on the ball (Watford, Hull etc.) but against any team who are considered good, he's hideously average. He was awful against Chelsea. I've never seen a wing back so scared to take on a man before. He's coming into his third season at the club now and he's completed ONE take on and that was last week going towards his OWN goal. In comparison, Walker-Peters completed double that on his Premier League debut.

I like Trippier. I think he can be an asset against teams who are just going to sit back, give him space and time on the ball to cross but against the better teams? I don't want him anywhere near the line up. Positionally awful, can't defend against pace and doesn't beat a man. Whereas Aurier would provide us with pace and power that we so desperately need through the absence of Rose and the sale of Walker. 

Saying that, we have Burnley at Wembley today who are likely to sit back and defend so Trippier will probably start and get a hattrick of assists for everyone to cream over. Even then, I'd rather start Walker-Peters today just because he has the ability to beat a man and use his pace, which is needed for us at Wembley this season.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've always said Trippier had a better final ball than Walker and a slighty better defensive mentality and if you could have combined the 2 of them they'd be the RB in country. Aurier is better then both in my eyes because while he doesn't excel in 1 or 2 areas like Walker and Trippier does he's has a good grip of all aspects of the position.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

aurier definitely excels in assaulting cops and being an utter cunt.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

marcos alonso murdered a woman - aurier is a saint in comparison.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

I have the exact same opinion of Trippier. His crossing is exception. Probably the fullback crosser of the ball since Srna, but that's where his game begins and ends.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

But he scored 2 against Spurs, so that doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

renato sanchez to the reds


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I think the proposed changes to the transfer window are ludicrous .
As for one when it an international tournament over the summer.

That is problem for the team as they cannot asses what players they need and any injury problems .
Also if it is a new manager arrives then he cannot asses the squad if the window ends before the start of season .

Furthermore a team is qualifying to group stages of a continental competition that can effect transfer policy. 

If a team is qualifying the champions league or europa league and make the group stages , that team could attract a different level of player then if they are not in Europe .

Also if the other European leagues still are trading , a British team could loose a player and not be able to get a replacement .

Last I am wondering of any other people on this forum will be watching sky sports new on Thursday to see which players will be going where .

I remember when peter Odemwingie was outside Loftus Road trying to join Queen's Park Rangers and could not even enter the stadium to go the bathroom .

I also look forward what food the sky sports person at football /training ground are given from the team their are watching .

It is also good that Harry Rednapp is back , he always has a good time on deadline day.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mbappe off to PSG on loan for a season then joining for £166m the year after. 

18 fucking years old


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Actually hate him now

Hope Monaco run away with the league

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

some paper talk 



> Liverpool have made an inquiry to sign Monaco's Thomas Lemar for a club record fee of up to £55m, according to sources in France. (The Daily Telegraph)





> Manchester United have offered £92m for Real Madrid star Gareth Bale. Meanwhile, Barcelona want United striker Marcus Rashford to replace Luis Suarez. (Daily Star)


also talks of possible frank de boer sacking


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LMFAO @ that Mbappe deal. what a ridiculous price to pay for a guy who played well (albeit extremely) for just six months 

Rashford to Barcelona :lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The daily star are trolling:lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

@Brock @CGS @Jaxx @Kenny @DA 

Thomas lemar 55m Liverpool bid


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

freshly after throttling arsenal we take one of their transfer targets

boom


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Really wouldn't make sense to sign another attacker if you're Liverpool unless Coutinho is leaving.

I've seen it reported a few places though, at £55 million (Sky), €72 million (l'equipe), and €80 million (Onda Cero), so who knows.

Edit: Reddy reporting it at £70 million inclusive as well.


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Buying Lemar for half the fee that Coutinho leaves for would be a hell of a bit of business for Liverpool. After already losing so many key players, I can't imagine Monaco would be push-overs in that negotiation though.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah saw that a lil earlier. Can't help but feel that it means we will let Coutinho go in the end. No need for yet another attaching mid

If that is the case then as sad as it would be to see Phil go I'll take it. £130m and then replacing him with a £55m man when we already have an abundance of options seems like a decent enough move for us


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lemar isn't really a Coutinho replacement though. He's a traditional winger. He isn't pushing Mane or Salah off either wing. If Coutinho stays he's playing in the CM 3 with Henderson and Lallana. That's where they'd have to fit a replacement in and not where you play Lemar. *


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

i think the focus will be on rotation for us, playing the way we play we wont be able to play the same team attacking wise every week
plus, it looks like we are again going to be hoping 5 or 6 players getting 15 goals this season instead of buying a proper striker, lemar could achieve that 

Phil will be gone within the next year anyway, having his replacement already here would be excellent 

the arsenal fans reactions worth it alone


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Coutinho replacement lel

We buying depth, baby. The team is entirely set up for Coutinho throughballs to Mane or Salah from that left of the midfield 3 position. Wijnaldum is meant to have been filling in for Coutinho since the start of the season but has only begun doing these passes recently after he finally decided to wake up

Lemar will just be another winger to benefit from it if he comes


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

seabs said:


> *Lemar isn't really a Coutinho replacement though. He's a traditional winger. He isn't pushing Mane or Salah off either wing. If Coutinho stays he's playing in the CM 3 with Henderson and Lallana. That's where they'd have to fit a replacement in and not where you play Lemar. *


Henderson over Can? He's not a direct replacement for Coutinho (who has played on the left wing a fair bit regardless), it's more in the sense of losing one attacking player and signing another as Pool are overloaded with attackers already. Players like Firmino and Mane are unbenchable right now, regardless of strong rotation options.

I'm not sure who's more obsessed with signing attackers at this point, :klopp or ep2


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm certain he won't be a Coutinho replacement. The way we play, we can't expect Salah and Mane to play every single game and we don't really have anyone to fill in for them. He can also fill in for Coutinho/Lallana when they're out, would have been great if we had him already tbh. This signing makes peefect sense to me but it shouldn't distract anyone from our glaring defensive needs.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm wondering why Klopp hasn't gone for a different centre mid or a centre back after not being able to get Keita and VVD?

Along with left back and keeper they were the positions I thought needed strengthening most at Pool. From those 4 positions all they've bought is Andrew Robertson.

Monaco would be mad to sell Lemar though with Mbappe and Fabinho about to join PSG.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Disagree that Lemar is a winger. He's a proper 10 masquerading as a winger, same as Coutinho was last season. All in all, I'd say he's at least as good as Coutinho rn.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Top players don't want to be 'rotation' options either, they want to play every week.

Look at Dembele, wouldn't join Barca are a year ago, was absolutely desperate to join this season, once he knew he would walk into the team.

The best team in the world couldn't keep hold of their rotation options (Morata and James). They were crying out for Morata last night as well.

If the signing goes through, will be interesting to see how Klopp juggles so much attacking talent - Firmino, Sane, Lallana, Salah, Coutinho, Lemar, Sturridge all vying for places.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Seb said:


> Top players don't want to be 'rotation' options either, they want to play every week.
> 
> Look at Dembele, wouldn't join Barca are a year ago, was absolutely desperate to join this season, once he knew he would walk into the team.
> 
> ...


Mane---Firmino---Salah
Coutinho---Emre---Lallana

That would leave Sturridge and Lemar on the bench. We have plenty of games, all those guys will have enough playing time and that's not accounting for injuries/tiredness. Lallana is already out until November and Sturridge is a sick note.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Jaxx said:


> Mane---Firmino---Salah
> Coutinho---Emre---Lallana
> 
> That would leave Sturridge and Lemar on the bench. We have plenty of games, all those guys will have enough playing time and that's not accounting for injuries/tiredness. Lallana is already out until November and Sturridge is a sick note.


You're forgetting Hendo aka the captain of the team. Meaning he pretty much has to play as long as he's healthy. In reality he shouldn't be pushing anyone of that midfield trio out of the team but he would have too.

Then there's Gigi too but yeah he's pretty much the most benchable option of the lot


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I didn't forget anyone :lashley


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Coutinho and Lallana both in central midfield is going to leave so much space to be countered.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902165386862485504
HOOOOOO SHIIIIITTTT


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Seb said:


> Henderson over Can? He's not a direct replacement for Coutinho (who has played on the left wing a fair bit regardless), it's more in the sense of losing one attacking player and signing another as Pool are overloaded with attackers already. Players like Firmino and Mane are unbenchable right now, regardless of strong rotation options.
> 
> I'm not sure who's more obsessed with signing attackers at this point, :klopp or ep2


*I'd obviously have Can over Henderson but he's the captain and he's not going to be dropped for Can. *


Jaxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902165386862485504
> HOOOOOO SHIIIIITTTT


*Bants when he breaks his leg playing for Leipzig this season.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Keita saga finally over :klopp2 :KLOPP

Having to wait a year though :klopp

He's having a medical apparently.

Reports that we have made a second bid of £65m for Lemar. Given our midfield options atm and with Keita joining next season, i'd expect us to push for a CB more so, but Lemar is quality by all accounts.

But this doesn't deflect from the fact that we need to strengthen the defence too. Plus, the Lemar deal isn't done yet. If it gets done.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

NOW we try and do our business obviously :lol. by 5pm were gonna announce that we've struck a deal for Van Dijk at this rate.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Lemar shows our continued ambition at least and i'm glad we're at least trying to do some business. If we actually get him or not is another matter. Van Dijk is desperate to leave but Southampton seem adamant they won't sell to us this wondow.

So either we go elsewhere or stick with Klavan/Lovren'Matip by the looks of it :klopp


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

We've actually had quite a few clean sheets in our last few Prem games, I think everybody needs to :calmdown

The best way to win games is by scoring more gols than your opponent, only cowards worry about conceding gols to the other team

Waiting a year for Keita is like some sick, twisted joke being played on me by the football gods for making fun of the Bayernliga because now I'm gonna actually have to watch some Bayernliga games. FACK

Not too worried about needing to rotate because our style of play is gonna demand it, and some of our players are gonna be thankful of getting a rest every now and then by the time Jan/Feb comes around, plus we always get injuries so that'll free up playing time for someone

Hendo will be in the team until he gets injured. I know many on here don't rate him, but he's a great captain, the other players love him, and there will be a point in the season when Can goes through a spell of being ponderous and slow again, like he does every season. He seems to be in top shape at the moment probably because he played throughout the summer. Guy is gonna be gassed after Christmas


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

seabs said:


> *Bants when he breaks his leg playing for Leipzig this season.*


:fist


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Boga has agreed to join Birmingham on loan

The ox is heading to chelsea.

Conte will turn him into an absolute star and Wenger will look like a fucking idiot again.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DA said:


> The best way to win games is by scoring more gols than your opponent, only cowards worry about conceding gols to the other team.


That worked very well for you in 2013-14...


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel said:


> That worked very well for you in 2013-14...


It almost worked :shrug


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

CGS said:


> You're forgetting Hendo aka the captain of the team. Meaning he pretty much has to play as long as he's healthy. In reality he shouldn't be pushing anyone of that midfield trio out of the team but he would have too.


Terry was dropped for Chelsea and Rooney was dropped by Jose last season. As far as I know Carrick isn't injured and he hasn't featured at all this season despite Jose appointing him the skipper. Being captain doesn't hold that much merit now, especially when he wasn't even appointed by Klopp.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Didn't see Oxlade-Chamberlain leaving Arsenal in this transfer window. I figured Wenger would be stubborn and not sell him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wenger has lost the plot.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Ox to Chelsea

Sanchez leave while you can m8


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Tottenham have agreed a deal with Estudiantes for Argentina U20 defender Juan Foyth.

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...an-foyth-after-agreeing-deal-with-estudiantes


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bah. Drinkwater signing leaked on our website and then deleted quickly. It happened with Morata, which turned out to be legit, so I guess it's done. So underwhelming. We do need homegrown players, as we only have 2 foreign spots opened and we need around 4 or 5 players, but you just hope that the ones we get can be a bit exciting.

Happy enough with AOC if it goes through. Covers RWB and the attacking midfield spots. Drinkwater signing means he probably won't get a look in at CM.

If we can finish the window with Telles and Llorente I'll be content.

Courtois, Caballero, Eduardo
Azpi, Luiz, Cahill, Rudiger, Christensen
Moses, _AOC_
Alonso, _Telles_
Kante, Bakayoko, Fabregas, _Drinkwater_
Hazard, Pedro, Willian, Musonda
Morata, Batshuayi, _Llorente_

It's ok, but I expected so much better. I can't lie.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DA said:


> We've actually had quite a few clean sheets in our last few Prem games, I think everybody needs to :calmdown
> 
> The best way to win games is by scoring more gols than your opponent, only cowards worry about conceding gols to the other team


Yep. Just like we did in the 2013/14 season . That worked out well for us :mj2


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Joel said:


> Coutinho and Lallana both in central midfield is going to leave so much space to be countered.


exactly, lallana would be benched, hendo starting this season as a placeholder, keita walks into the side next year


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Just need defenders now :armfold

Don't let a few clean sheets fool you, most of them are atrocious. Clyne and Matip are fine, with Clyne being the only one who looks top class most of the time. Robertson screams back up option, Moreno screams in the middle of the night when he thinks about defending. Lovren is poor, Klavan is abysmal and one of the worst defenders you've had since that shite Greek guy. Right back you're more than covered with a top player and good back up youth options. You definitely need 2 new CBs, with at least one of them being a starter, along with a better starting LB.

You're also not winning anything major with Mignolet in the net. But he's probably the least of the defensive issues.

However if you're scoring more than your opponents, none of the above matters. There's just going to be times where you'll be conceding 3 or 4 and the attack might not be enough to save you.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Sanchez has handed in a transfer request apparently.

United better go in for him, I'm sick of Liverpool and City bullying Arsenal


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

What Vader said.

Lemar would be a top signing no doubt, but it's clear as day our defence needs someone else in there. It's pretty bizarre we are still reliant on Moreno at LB too, but that doesn't look like changing much, so at least a CB must still be a priority.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Joel said:


> If we can finish the window with *Telles* and Llorente I'll be content.


:woah2

I highly doubt he leaves, really can't see it happening.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Wonder if Arsenal will end up pipping us to Lemar. If Monaco sell.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CGS said:


> Yep. Just like we did in the 2013/14 season . That worked out well for us :mj2


Closest we've come to winning the title in over two decades

Sign me up for more lunacy football plz


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brock said:


> Wonder if Arsenal will end up pipping us to Lemar. If Monaco sell.


I imagine they'll ignore their problems and what they need and probably aim for Draxler.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> :woah2
> 
> I highly doubt he leaves, really can't see it happening.


Does he not have a release clause or has it expired?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Brock said:


> Wonder if Arsenal will end up pipping us to Lemar. If Monaco sell.


take that negativity away old sport


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

BigDaveBatista said:


> take that negativity away old sport


half empty glass so i can be more happy if we pull something off :mj2 rather than expecting us to


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Joel said:


> Does he not have a release clause or has it expired?


He does, and it's not that high (40 mil €/37 million £), but he said more than once that he wants to leave a mark in Porto, and that he isn't going to leave this season. Money can change his mind, but I doubt he goes now. 

He's our best defender and we don't have a good back up LB, please wait until next year. :benson1


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Agree with DA. I smdh at fans these days obsessed with their opta stats and Football Manager-esque tactical analysis. 

"We need two holding mids to protect the defense and bla bla bal" :trumpout

Give me some fast wingers (preferably black, but it doesn't matter too much) and a FUCKIN FOUR FOUR TWO any day of the week

ALL OUT ATTACK or go fuck your mother :loveit


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DA said:


> Closest we've come to winning the title in over two decades
> 
> Sign me up for more lunacy football plz


But did we win it










Logical football pls 

Seriously though that season enough should have been proof that a top quality defender is needed. Our defending has been an issue for way to many years. As far back as the days of Rafa and its still not been sorted properly.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

CesaroSwing said:


> Sanchez has handed in a transfer request apparently.
> 
> United better go in for him, I'm sick of Liverpool and City bullying Arsenal


Wenger denies he did. Not that it matters, as I don't see Wenger selling to Jose.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Green Light said:


> Agree with DA. I at fans these days obsessed with their opta stats and Football Manager-esque tactical analysis.
> 
> "We need two holding mids to protect the defense and bla bla bal" :trumpout
> 
> ...


You sound like the type of person who doesn't know the difference between a culinary regista and an introverted mediocentro. Probably can't even read an xg map correctly either

"Let's simplify football and take all of the tactical nuances out of the game bla bla bla" :trumpout


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

So we not getting a RW that can actually cross nah?

Or just go get Sanchez, very doubtful but would be lolz 

Arsenal are such a shambles, selling defenders when they clearly need them, Bellerin at LB, Kolasinac (on the bench) & Monreal at CB unkout :lol


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Brock said:


> half empty glass so i can be more happy if we pull something off :mj2 rather than expecting us to


bid rejected, well i look a fool now


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yup. Sky (yeah i know) saying Monaco have rejected our two bids. They seem determined to keep him after selling everyone else.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Green Light said:


> Agree with DA. I smdh at fans these days obsessed with their opta stats and Football Manager-esque tactical analysis.
> 
> "*We need two holding mids to protect the defense* and bla bla bal" :trumpout
> 
> ...


Under van gaal we had blind, smalling, young/darmian and rojo as out back four and we had the joint best defence. Young isn't a full back, blind wasn't a cb, Rojo is a terrible lb and smalling is inconsistent, you know why they were join first in defence. TWO HOLDING MIDS. It does protect the back four.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Under van gaal we had blind, smalling, young/darmian and rojo as out back four and we had the joint best defence. Young isn't a full back, blind wasn't a cb, Rojo is a terrible lb and smalling is inconsistent, you know why they were join first in defence. TWO HOLDING MIDS. It does protect the back four.


Under LVG with two DM's, Smalling was a "top three CB in Europe" :jetgood .


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Rugrat said:


> Under LVG with two DM's, Smalling was a "top three CB in Europe" :jetgood .


Exactly, it just shows how effective two DM's are.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902168046311276544
£135m :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I will be very much amused if this Sterling + cash for Sanchez deal is true


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

L'équipe reporting we've made an offer of 80m euros + Origi on loan for Lemar.

#LFC have bid €80M & Divock Origi on loan for Thomas Lemar and are hoping to conclude the deal ASAP. (L'Équipe)

50m now, 30 next summer.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the sterling bit isnt true.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Fun fact: Dembele cost the same as Real Madrid's whole midfield (Casemiro, Modric, Kroos and Isco) + Marcelo.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Anark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902168046311276544
> £135m :lmao




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902278678083624960


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Kenny said:


> L'équipe reporting we've made an offer of 80m euros + Origi on loan for Lemar.
> 
> #LFC have bid €80M & Divock Origi on loan for Thomas Lemar and are hoping to conclude the deal ASAP. (L'Équipe)
> 
> 50m now, 30 next summer.


Yes please.

Seems like FSG is not scared to splash the cash right now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Arsenal interested in Evans apparently.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Now Arsenal are apparently asking for Aguero :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Apparently Monaco have agreed to sign Keita Balde from Lazio.

Was hoping Spalletti would sign him for Inter. Oh well.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Great signing for monaco ^^

As for Sanchez, we should offer cash + smalling.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

AS Monaco announce signing of Jovetic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902516241335799808


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Accept our generous bid for Lemar now then :armfold


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Liverpool have rejected a £25 million bid from Palace for Sakho.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I found these interesting, a look at fee's as a percentage of the clubs revenue. Puts the massive amounts being thrown about for players now in better context, and if anything suggests transfer prices are only now catching up again relative to revenue compared to pre 2008 when clubs were blowing 40-50% of their gross income on one player. 

If you look at Higuain and Dembele for example, these percentages don't even yet factor in the Pogba and Neymar money the clubs earned those summers either.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902623156929794049
Some more heureux going on over there in Monaco

Dominos falling


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Apparently we've rejected a £50 million bid from City for Sanchez. Well that's according to ESPN, I am not sure how reliable they are.

http://www.espn.co.uk/football/soccer-transfers/story/3191918/arsenal-reject-man-citys-50-million-alexis-sanchez-offer-sources


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902666576125624320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902667280806531073
Well, he is gonna be behind Coutinho, Lallana, Can, and Wijnaldum for our central positions so he'd better be off battling it out with Moses


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

How about we just play Chamberlain at centre-mid. Dude can actually run which is what you need in a 2 man central midfield.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

no he's a terrible cm.










35 or 40 mil pounds for him on his final year of contract is a coup.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If he doesn't wanna come, withdraw the offer now and let him stay at Arsenal.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

so hows everyone feeling before deadline day?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

feeling :cozy


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

After the whole Lemar thing, I'll be gutted if we end up with Ox :flair


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Liverpool officials are flying out to Monaco to push through a £74m deal for Thomas Lemar. (@MailSport)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490

BBC reporting that we haven't bid for ox yet despite reports we have.

other stuff



> Grzegorz Krychowiak holds transfer talks with West Brom
> Raheem Sterling not leaving Manchester City for Arsenal in any deal involving Alexis Sanchez
> West Brom close on Kieran Gibbs signing after Arsenal defender passes medical
> Fulham in talks with Newcastle to sign striker Dwight Gayle


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:fingerscrossed on the Lemar deal. It's big money but he'll be a quality signing.

I'm more doubtful on Van Dijk, despite how much he wants the move. We'll see.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Brock said:


> :fingerscrossed on the Lemar deal. It's big money but he'll be a quality signing.
> 
> I'm more doubtful on Van Dijk, despite how much he wants the move. We'll see.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Kenny said:


> Liverpool officials are flying out to Monaco to push through a £74m deal for Thomas Lemar. (@MailSport)
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490
> 
> ...


Daily Mail though :bosque


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Is any source accurate :mj2


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Gibbs to West Brom confirmed.

Generally for the most part the mail is trash but there have been some credible ones in the past.

sky has jumped on


LIVERPOOL'S LEMAR BID STILL ON TABLE

Monaco have still yet to reject the third bid Liverpool tabled for Thomas Lemar, according to L'Equipe.

The Reds had two earlier bids rejected before returning with an offer made up of €80m and Divock Origi on loan for the season.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

L'equipe is supposed to be really reliable in France, or so I've heard.

Please Monaco don't leave us with Ox :moyes5


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Not sure what Ox has done to be worth 35-40m. Lemar any day of the week.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Hopefully Leicester can get in a CB.

Drinkwater, Mahrez, Gray and Slimani all linked with moves away, wouldn't be surprised if they stay, wouldn't be surprised if they leave.

Need to find adequate replacements though especially if Drinky and Mahrez leave or we're fucked.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Krychowiak to West Brom is a real coup for them.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902859112140201984
Damn it. Good squad option I guess, just a bit of a downer after it looked like we we're going after Lemar. As long as we get a CB (VVD plz) and keep Coutinho, I'll say this window was pretty good for us.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Brock said:


> Is any source accurate :mj2


Joal.com


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Jaxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902859112140201984
> Damn it. Good squad option I guess, just a bit of a downer after it looked like we we're going after Lemar. As long as we get a CB (VVD plz) and keep Coutinho, I'll say this window was pretty good for us.


So the Lemar deal isn't now happening?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brock said:


> So the Lemar deal isn't now happening?


If you sign Oxlade-Chamberlain then I would say No.

It doesn't surprise me Oxlade-Chamberlain turned down Chelsea. I've read he's unhappy with where he's playing at Arsenal, and if he went to Chelsea he'd probably be stuck in the wing back role he's been in at Arsenal. Whereas Liverpool, they don't play with 3 at the back like Arsenal & Chelsea do.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Even Flow said:


> If you sign Oxlade-Chamberlain then I would say No.
> 
> It doesn't surprise me Oxlade-Chamberlain turned down Chelsea. I've read he's unhappy with where he's playing at Arsenal, and if he went to Chelsea he'd probably be stuck in the wing back role he's been in at Arsenal. Whereas Liverpool, they don't play with 3 at the back like Arsenal & Chelsea do.


As we're going after Ox now, the Lemar deal must have hit a snag or maybe another club came in after him too.

We offered a substantial transfer fee for Lemar, so if he goes elsewhere, it'd be interesting to see the reasons behind it. Unless Monaco just flat out don't want to sell.

Oh, it's Barca interested too :mj2

We signing Ox instead then.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I read Monaco aren't interested in selling him.

SSN said yesterday they were considering your offer, and they were looking for potential replacements. I guess they found none.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah after selling everyone else, they have appeared determined to keep him at least. I'm glad we at least tried and offered a lot of money for him.

Watch him go to Barca now.

I'm not the biggest fan of Ox, but let's see if Klopp can get him going.

Knew Lemar would be too good to be true though.

edit: although this rumor may have done it: Monaco are said to want £92m for Lemar - with no Divock Origi in the deal.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I forgot Origi was still at Liverpool. 

Palace seemingly want another striker (they've bid for Diafra Sakho even though he's passed his medical at Rennes) perhaps he should go there for a year on loan, if they can sort out a deal with Liverpool.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Destiny said:


> *Not sure what Ox has done to be worth 35-40m.* Lemar any day of the week.


Be British. That alone makes him worth £25m :draper2


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902922646278557696


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Origi close to joining Wolfsburg on loan apparently.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

£35m fee for Ox agreed apparently 

:klopp

Edit

Just read that it's actually £40m

:klopp :klopp


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

PUTTING EVERY OTHER LIVERPOOL FAN ON IGNORE (except brother CP)

THIS IS A SEASON OF POSITIVITY, BABY

LEMAR INCOMING TOO

Edit: Can't put mods on ignore, plz help


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lukaku and Oxlade-Chamberlain were said to be childhood Chelsea fans. Both have turned us down this summer to go to other English clubs. This has been a disasterous window in terms of expanding the squad and our reputation. Ls everywhere.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel said:


> Lukaku and Oxlade-Chamberlain were said to be childhood Chelsea fans. Both have turned us down this summer to go to other English clubs. This has been a disasterous window in terms of expanding the squad and our reputation. Ls everywhere.


I've heard The Ox was a Liverpool fan :hmm: and that he turned down more money at Arsenal to play for us for less :banderas


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

We'll still get lemar as well, getting bodys in for when Phil goes in January. it shouldn't be a concern either
between ox an lemar we'll get more output than we get from just Phil


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DA said:


> I've heard The Ox was a Liverpool fan :hmm: and that he turned down more money at Arsenal to play for us for less :banderas


Some Daily Mail article had that he was a Chelsea fan while he was still at Soton. It is the Daily Mail though, so it could be bollocks.

I think he turned down more money at us than you as well. Tbh, I'm fine with his decision. If he thinks he can play CM and backs himself to do it, then fair play to him. Personally, I don't think he is good enough in that position, but I think you have to believe in yourself and he clearly does with this move. I would have liked him at Chelsea, as I think he is one of the better English players _available_, but things don't always work out.

What worries me is Chelsea's fall down the ladder of attractive clubs to play for. We're champions of England, yet this summer has been a big struggle. I didn't forsee this in May.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

He was absolutely garbage for England in central midfield. Then again, not many players perform for their country.

Just seemed to lack any discipline, positionally horrendous and his lack of passing ability showed. He seemed a natural fit as a wing back in all honesty.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He's absolute shite in midfield. Don't see where he gets in Liverpool's team as he won't be displacing Henderson and Can is in very good form thus far. Coutinho walks back into the team too, assumably in Wijnaldum's position so yeah Ox isn't getting in. He's not getting out wide either, or at RB so he's basically moving to be a back up CM.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

DA said:


> Edit: Can't put mods on ignore, plz help


:armfold



























































ops























































Us signing Ox seems to finish any deal for Lemar IMO.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

@Brock stop with the pessimism


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fans care more about the childhood club thing than the players.

Most are signed up young and lose the connection to those clubs unless they happen to get signed up by the team they support.

What a boring end to the window for United btw. We must have something lined up in January.. .

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

BigDaveBatista said:


> @Brock stop with the pessimism


Okay. We're signing Van Dijk and Lemar tomorrow and someone told me Auba is flying over too.


















I just don't get my hopes up until they are signed. Then im happy.















































A Southampton fan just said that Van Dijk has left the country with his family on a holiday too.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Great bit of business to get anywhere near that sort of money for Ox tbh. He has been poor for the majority of time he has been at Arsenal but Klopp might get the best out of him. No doubt he has bags of ability, he just has not applied it anywhere near as much as he should have

His best game for Arsenal without doubt was in centre midfield against A.C Milan. We was 4.0 down from the first leg. The second leg at Emirates we was 3-0 up at HT and Ox absolutely run the show. Was the first time he played that position and i thought it was a no brainer he would carry on but in typical Wenger fashion i think he put him back on the wing the next game then subbed him after 60 mins.

Playing Under a manager who can get him motivated like Klopp could well make him kick on with his career and deliver on the quality's he undoubtedly has. Good luck to the lad


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Vader said:


> He's absolute shite in midfield. Don't see where he gets in Liverpool's team as he won't be displacing Henderson and Can is in very good form thus far. Coutinho walks back into the team too, assumably in Wijnaldum's position so yeah Ox isn't getting in. He's not getting out wide either, or at RB so he's basically moving to be a back up CM.


And all this for apparently 55k less a week than he would have got staying at Arsenal. Dude must have really wanted out 

Don't get the move on our part at all but what's done is done


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He's a good squad option to have. That's all I can see him being in all honesty. Obviously a lot of money for him and his importance to the team but that's what football is now.

Carry on not buying defenders though, it's beautiful.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Mo Salah is turning out to be the bargain of the summer with all of these prices flying around :banderas


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm gonna try and maintain some of DA's positivity and hope we confirm a deal for Van Dijk at 10:59pm tomorrow :klopp2


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I am wondering what people will be doing on deadline day tomorrow in the UK.

I will be glued to the tv watching sky sports news and see the round a clock coverage . I hope the person based at Finch Farm tomorrow get on TV a lot , and updates regularly . I have noticed someone years the Everton person waiting at training ground doesn't say much.

But the person apart from the Everton person I will be look forward to see person outside Birmingham city ground /training ground as Harry Redknapp is always good on deadline day.

So what will the people here doing on deadline day?

I look forward to finding out!

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Great bit of business to get anywhere near that sort of money for Ox tbh.


This was my initial reaction, incredibly average player, at no point in his spell at Arsenal did he look like he should be starting in a very weak England team. If he's signing as a CM there's already 4 players in front of him at Pool, will be 5 ahead him once Keita signs. Strange move for both parties imo.

35-40 million on the last year of his deal is a massive result for Arsenal tho. Another player who's only worth more than 15 million because he's English.

He's great at hitting the bar though http://streamable.com/8t0k


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Mfw Wenger doesn't use any of the Ox money on new players, but spends it all on hookers and blow :smugwenger


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Wtf Liverpool sniped Ox? :lol

lol if Arsenal don't sign anyone, like seriously

Leave while you can Sanchez


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bid for Alexis ffs :jose

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

farhanc said:


> Hello I am wondering what people will be doing on deadline day tomorrow in the UK.
> 
> I will be glued to the tv watching sky sports news and see the round a clock coverage . I hope the person based at Finch Farm tomorrow get on TV a lot , and updates regularly . I have noticed someone years the Everton person waiting at training ground doesn't say much.
> 
> ...


I haven't been too interested the past few years but tomorrow looks like it could be a very unpredictable day/night. Hopefully we'll see some big moves taking place. I'll definitely be watching it, at the very least having it on in the background whilst I'm on here/playing FM.

Do you see any more Everton ins or outs?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*West Brom getting Krychowiak and Swansea getting Sanches :banderas

Ox deal is great value for Arsenal. I can't see him even being the top deputy for any position at Liverpool. Odd signing from both perspectives. Average player who has the raw attributes to be a great player but how long can someone never be great for before everyone realises they may not actually be great. *


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Surely there's no way we'll actually play Ox at CM? Seems to me he's there to provide depth on the wings behind Mane and Salah. Whatever, I'm not hyped about the signing but perhaps he'll thrive under Klopp. 

What we really need is a damn CB our defense is so shit, not everyone is going to impotently pass the ball around waiting for us to take it from them and run to gol unmolested, that's probably just a biannual thing


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Never been the biggest fan of Ox and i can't see him suddenly developing into anything much better with us. Unless Klopp can improve him enough to be a good asset for us. I guess as a squad player he will be useful though at least. 

Plus he's English 8*D

Plus £40m for him at this stage of his Arsenal contract is a lot, but it's unfortunately the market, esp for an England international.

I hope he does well of course.

Much rather have had Lemar. There is still strong interest there though as we haven't given up on him by all accounts.

With Van Dijk looking unlikely, the lack of a CB signing will be baffling and could cost us. Despite how great our final third is.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Wtf at those Tesco cunts getting Krychowiak

& Renato to Swansea????


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Milner joined us to play CM

Then ended up at LB

Welcome aboard, OX

:klopp2

Carlo doing his old mate Clem a favor for Sanches.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Just a fucking laughable piece of business. Even if he was a good player, which he's not, he's apparently desperate to join Liverpool so why the fuck would you pay £40m now when you can get him free in 12 months. They're already waiting for Keita anyways so why not him too?

9 goals in 132 league games. As a winger. For Arsenal. That is impressive for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

would've preferred to loan sanches to a bundesliga club so he could get used to germany and learn the language, but I guess Clement is the next best thing as he already knows the player well and has coached him before + relationship with Bayern.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BREAKING NEWS

Leicester winger Riyad Mahrez given permission to leave Algeria squad to complete transfer to a new club.

Arsenal bound?

for you yerunited fans who im sure loves this bloke

BREAKING NEWS

Nani has arrived in Rome ahead of completing a move to Lazio from Valencia


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

WBA signing Krychowiak and Swansea getting Renato Sanches, two quality pieces of business there

Ox to Pool for DAT ENGLISH TAX price :lol

if he was Dutch/Spanish/Mexican etc he'd be going for 10-15m tops


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

when you've received 15m for Jordan ibe, everything looks okay in comparison


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Not sure why everyone is obsessed with the price, not like it's your money. As long as it doesn't stop the club making moves elsewhere I couldn't give a crap.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

DEADLINE FUCKING DAY

:klopp

or

:klopp2

Fuckery i tells you.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So apparently we are going to sell Janssen to West Brom for £25,000,000 and bring in Llorente to replace him for £15,000,000.

Levy'd.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> Not sure why everyone is obsessed with the price, not like it's your money. As long as it doesn't stop the club making moves elsewhere I couldn't give a crap.


not sure why you're obsessed with the club making more moves, not like it's your club :cozy


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

van dijk and lemar pls


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> So apparently we are going to sell Janssen to West Brom for £25,000,000 and bring in Llorente to replace him for £15,000,000.
> 
> Levy'd.


The guy is such a savy business man :beckylol
He practically made £1m a game profit on Kevin Wimmer :HA

Looks like Aurier has had his work permit granted so I expect that deal to be finalized today


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Ah, deadline day and I can't see Newcastle doing much business. Can't see anyone coming in (which means Gayle will need to stay, especially with Mitrotwat banned for three games) but can see a few squad players, e.g. Lazzar (?) potentially leaving, if anyone wants to buy them.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

id be happy with 1 at this point


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

No Arsenal move for Mahrez

I wanna see Arsenal get linked with a big money move today only for it to collapse 5 mins before the deadline :mj4


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Goku said:


> not sure why you're obsessed with the club making more moves, not like it's your club :cozy


The club I support and want to be successful hence wanting more moves. The price of those moves is irrelevant to me :draper2


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fuck yeah the ox



> BREAKING NEWS
> 
> Virgil Van Dijk has left the Southampton training ground in the back of a blacked out car.
> 
> Where’s he off too?


:klopp2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

This thread has gone full Rawk:hoganutd

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I wonder who Liverpool will overpay for next?

Hopefully Mahrez goes abroad. Not exactly a player I want at United but not one you want at a rival. If he reverts to his 2016 form he'd walk into any PL side.

Aurier could be the steal of the window. Levy being a cunt as usual.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> The club I support and want to be successful hence wanting more moves. The price of those moves is irrelevant to me :draper2


surely you understand there is a limited amount of money available to every club and thus how it is spent matters to the fanbase?

Some deals are good and some deals are bad. Arsenal spent 50 mil pounds on a striker, did the price matter to the fans? No, but now they don't have any money to make any more moves it seems like. The thresholds are different for every club, but they inevitably exist even for giants like Real Madrid who couldn't afford Mbappe.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

We ain't signing anyone :hogannew

Can't even afford to loan in one of Southampton's reserves :hogannew

This garbage ass squad :hogannew

I better see some dildos waving around today to make up for this


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Palace need to sign a few players of they're fucked imo.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

they can sakho (for 30 mil)


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Goku said:


> surely you understand there is a limited amount of money available to every club and thus how it is spent matters to the fanbase?
> 
> Some deals are good and some deals are bad. Arsenal spent 50 mil pounds on a striker, did the price matter to the fans? No, but now they don't have any money to make any more moves it seems like. The thresholds are different for every club, but they inevitably exist even for giants like Real Madrid who couldn't afford Mbappe.


I don't care about Arsenal or Real Madrid. Specifically in regards to Liverpool, we have targets in mind (VVD and Lemar) and there has been nothing to suggest that the 35-40m spent on Ox has any effect on our ability to pay for the other two, which is why I don't care about the price for Ox. Yes there is limited money, but all the journalists with real links to the club have said that money (within realistic means) isn't a stopping factor in us getting those players, regardless of the fee paid for Ox.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sky in Italy reporting Chelsea agreed a deal with Torino to sign Davide Zappacosta.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Tim Krul looks like he's off to Brighton on-loan.



Kenny said:


> fuck yeah the ox
> 
> 
> 
> :klopp2


It could be a swerve and he's off to a private jet that'll be heading to China. :rileylel


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:jetbad embed skills :muller


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

:damnnatalie sawyer


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

worth watching sky sports news for deadline day just for her :lenny

Arsenal willing to pay the apparent £90m Monaco want for Lemar. Apparently. :klopp

As long as we get at least a CB......................................................................


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Exeter have taken Jayden Stockley away from us - good. He's not that good of a striker, and he was never going to play with May and Rooney in front of him.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903180396648681473
8*D


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Good god fpalm


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Alexis actually liked a tweet of that video too.

:lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CGS said:


> No Arsenal move for Mahrez
> 
> I wanna see Arsenal get linked with a big money move today only for it to collapse 5 mins before the deadline :mj4




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903274818354769920


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Arsenal have reportedly bid £92m for Thomas Lemar.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:cozy

-----------

That's us fully out the Lemar race then.

CB now pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease...................................................


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Like there's a fucking chance in hell Arsenal are paying that money.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903291090559795200


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Apparently Lemar wants to move us though

:klopp2 get the fuck on it pls (and Van Dijk too pls)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:klopp

Both were far from certain anyway, but i was still hoping for at least a CB to come in. All summer on Van Dijk for nothing too :mj2

Unless something changes........................................................


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Lots of media are reporting Coutinho made a deal with Barcelona, so something might indeed change. Liverpool probably want to sort out Lemar before giving Barça the ok for Coutinho.

If somehow Coutinho ends up leaving and Lemar doesn't go to Liverpool tho :klopp


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bit annoying it looks like the role we needed to strength the most we have failed to strength


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Lots of media are reporting Coutinho made a deal with Barcelona, so something might indeed change. Liverpool probably want to sort out Lemar before giving Barça the ok for Coutinho.
> 
> If somehow Coutinho ends up leaving and Lemar doesn't go to Liverpool tho :klopp


Literally everyone reliable on Liverpool has said he's going nowhere consistently all window long.

Even today http://twitter.com/jamespearceecho/status/903225616169885696


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Seb said:


> Literally everyone reliable on Liverpool has said he's going nowhere consistently all window long.
> 
> Even today http://twitter.com/jamespearceecho/status/903225616169885696


Yeah, but the situation may change if they manage to get Lemar. I don't buy that with the additions of Salah and Ox, they'd still be chasing more attacking options, not unless someone could leave.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Mbappe to PSG is official.

https://www.psg.fr/pro/article/kylian-mbappe-au-paris-saint-germain

What a crazy transfer summer this has been.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Sakho finally gone too now. £26m to Palace


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CGS said:


> Sakho finally gone too now. £26m to Palace


It's a shame he and Klopp fell out so much, as if we don't sign anyone else, esp in defence, i would have kept him otherwise.

Oh well, we have Klavan still....................


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Shocking that we're not getting a CB in. An injury to Matip...ugh I don't even wanna think about it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Brock said:


> It's a shame he and Klopp fell out so much, as if we don't sign anyone else, esp in defence, i would have kept him otherwise.
> 
> Oh well, we have Klavan still....................


I wonder what else took place between the two. I dunno why but I don't buy it just being discipline issues.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm well aware both him and Klopp fell out but it still doesn't make for Liverpool to see Sakho without getting a replacement in because they only have four centre backs remaining at the club - Lovern, Gomez, Klavan and Matip so they're a tad light at a back unless they've someone in the reserves who is good enough to be called upon when/if needed.

Oh well, at least Liverpool have some sort of excitement on deadline day as it's been dull as dishwater at Newcastle who can't even loan in a pissing left back from Southampton.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

New u21 England captain Joe Gomez is about to make the LEAP so we have enough


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What a beautiful man.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Big upgrade on Janssen. Chelsea are an utter joke.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DA said:


> New u21 England captain Joe Gomez is about to make the LEAP so we have enough


Better be careful not to LAND on his knee.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903336372047511552
:lmao Chelsea (if true)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That is a positive. Pretty pathetic that we are even targetting him. But I don't want him on the books, so I will accept that snub.

Chelsea are the laughing stock of Europe this summer though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Van Dijk not going anywhere as expected then :mj2

Shame we put all out CB eggs into one basket and it didn't pay off. He would have been a great addition.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Liverpool fans gonna be in for a treat. A fair few 4-3's either way incoming.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Vader said:


> I haven't been too interested the past few years but tomorrow looks like it could be a very unpredictable day/night. Hopefully we'll see some big moves taking place. I'll definitely be watching it, at the very least having it on in the background whilst I'm on here/playing FM.
> 
> Do you see any more Everton ins or outs?


Hello Vader this is an interesting question.

We signed Nikola Vlasic from Hajduk Split he is good player and move reminds of the Bongani Khumalo Tottenham Hotspur from supersport united in south Africa . Tottenham played supersport in friendly and signed him based that performance they signed him.

I am still hoping Everton do more business in last few hours in window.

They still need a striker who as in previous posts has in football manager is has finishing higher than 17 (ideally 18 or higher ) or Fifa 80 or higher in finishing , same for Volleys and shot power also 80 or higher is Fifa .

Because all the current strikers are not at that level , Rooney used to be at level , but is he is like 33/34 years old as he started at 17 . Most player start in late teens early twenties and are eased in, but he started young and so he much older physically and mentally.

To conclude as an Everton Fan any other players they can bring in the better .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lol Barkley would be warming the bench at Chelsea anyway

Liverpool's defence :lol

Arsenal :lol at least Sanchez is staying (?) (got a bet on too lul)


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

farhanc said:


> Hello Vader this is an interesting question.
> 
> We signed Nikola Vlasic from Hajduk Split he is good player and move reminds of the Bongani Khumalo Tottenham Hotspur from supersport united in south Africa . Tottenham played supersport in friendly and signed him based that performance they signed him.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply, Farhan! :unitedglory

Showing some good knowledge there with Khumalo info, I didn't know that. 

I think Everton have managed to get themselves a team that will be very hard to break down, imagine they'll keep a fair few clean sheets. But yeah, can't see where a ton of goals will come from. Rooney will get a few, as will Sigurdsson but there's no superb goalscorer. You might get a few from Bolasie when he's back though.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Vader said:


> Thank you for the reply, Farhan! :unitedglory
> 
> Showing some good knowledge there with Khumalo info, I didn't know that.
> 
> I think Everton have managed to get themselves a team that will be very hard to break down, imagine they'll keep a fair few clean sheets. But yeah, can't see where a ton of goals will come from. Rooney will get a few, as will Sigurdsson but there's no superb goalscorer. You might get a few from Bolasie when he's back though.


Hello Vader 

One thought I play Football manager a lot ( I am Barnet much more harder than Everton to win things ) and bid for as many players as I can in 1 go so I can see who turns up rather than 1 at a time which means I get more players .

Everton should bid for as many players at the same time to see who is available for what price .

Just out of curiosity do you use FM Scout?

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> That is a positive. Pretty pathetic that we are even targetting him. But I don't want him on the books, so I will accept that snub.
> 
> Chelsea are the laughing stock of Europe this summer though.


Agree on Barkley.

Arsenal have totally blown you out of the water on the laughing stock front.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

farhanc said:


> Hello Vader
> 
> One thought I play Football manager a lot ( I am Barnet much more harder than Everton to win things ) and bid for as many players as I can in 1 go so I can see who turns up rather than 1 at a time which means I get more players .
> 
> ...


Farhan :bosstrips

Unfortunately, a lot of the methods of Football Manager wouldn't work in real life as they don't have a setting on it yet to determine whether a player, his wife or his agent is a dickhead. So knowing you're competing with 3 other players in the same position probably won't work out well.

Plus, I think chairmen are a lot more ruthless and business savvy in real life, they would just increase prices if they knew you were desperate and had large amounts of money.

I haven't used the FM Scout thing for a couple of years, it was helpful though when new players came through to know if they were any good.

This has actually reminded me that there used to be a Football Manager thread in the Video Games section, although it wasn't very active. You may be the man to resurrect it, Farhan!

EDIT: this is the one, your input would be appreciated by those who still play it
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/video-games/406682-official-football-manager-discussion-thread-272.html


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

What the fuck is going on with Mahrez? dude was given permission to leave at like 8am and with an hour left it seems like he's going nowhere :lol

Edit 

That being said i guess europe doesn't close till tomorrow but still


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CGS said:


> What the fuck is going on with Mahrez? dude was given permission to leave at like 8am and with an hour left it seems like he's going nowhere :lol
> 
> Edit
> 
> That being said i guess europe doesn't close till tomorrow but still


I was thinking the same earlier...


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

He'll probably end up at Fenerbache or Galatasary earning 10x more money in a -10x league.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

No chance at all Arsenal bid 90 million for Lemar today. Anybody who believes that shite is ridiculously gullible. Wenger said over a week ago no more ins but he needs to get rid of a few and thats what has happened. Selling Perez, Gabriel and Ox is hardly a disaster

Despite the usual mass over reaction by the press and public regarding anything Arsenal and despite my thoughts on Wenger it has not even been that bad a day. Alexis stays after all which is a massive surprise. All in all it could have been a awful lot worse


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Arsenal have looked totally desperate and pathetic this window. Ox embarrassed them turning down a desperation £180k offer. £92m for Lemar even on deadline day in this current market just reeks a nasty smell of desperation. I guess Sanchez is staying but he ain't resigning so they'll have to sell him in January, probably for less than £60m too. Which would have been a bargain btw. Not that City need him though. They ended last season a mess and they're somehow an even bigger mess right now. 

Meanwhile in Germany, £18m will get you Kevin Kampl but £20m in Emgland can't even get you Calumn Chambers. Madness. *


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903365488411070464
:lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

To be honest, I'm not surprised. Barkley has been shouting all summer how he wants to work under Pochettino and if he leaves he wants to go Tottenham. 

Suddenly the Andre Gomes to Spurs deal is off and Barkley leaves Chelseas medical.. I didn't really want Barkley but this makes me want him even more :lmao scenes if a second player today rejects Chelsea because they'd prefer to play under Pochettino.

If not. We'll just go in for him in January for over half the prices quoted.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

V. Skybox said:


> Exeter have taken Jayden Stockley away from us - good. He's not that good of a striker, and he was never going to play with May and Rooney in front of him.


Your club has done some great transfer business this summer. 

Bring on the push for 2nd .


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Arsenal have looked pathetic and desperate in every transfer window for the last 10 years but this current window has actually been better than most

I fully expected us to cash in on Alexis which has not happened. This means we do not make another prem club stronger and that cunt Kroenke loses out on some money. We have strengthened up front (Lacazette) and strengthened at LB (Gibbs out kolasinac in). Apparently Ox was never offered more than £130,000 a week despite the BS rumours he turned down £180,000 and to get 40 million for a player who has done absolutely fuckall for Arsenal in 6 years is good business and ultimately is no big loss on the pitch. I am not even slightly disappointed we have not signed Lemar as i am a realist and dont believe for one second we even made a 90 million bid for him, nothing more than SSnews inventing BS to spice up the whole deadline day saga

As a Arsenal fan you have to be realistic. We are never going to go out and spend loads of money on players we actually need, that takes common sense which is something the people who run the club have very little of. If you expect the absolute worse case scenario which as a Arsenal fan i have learned to do then anything above that is a success. Alexis staying is exactly that


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I just realized Newcastle haven't signed anybody today.

If Billic gets the sack before January and Rafa is still at Newcastle, it wouldn't surprise me if he went to West Ham if he was given assurances over transfer funding.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Your club has done some great transfer business this summer.
> 
> Bring on the push for 2nd .


I'm really feeling it this season for some reason. Despite the loss of Hayes, McGinn and Jack it feels like we've strengthened. Only time will tell, once we get to teams that are more of a match for us. And Rangers, of course.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

RAW IS BRAUN said:


> To be honest, I'm not surprised. Barkley has been shouting all summer how he wants to work under Pochettino and if he leaves he wants to go Tottenham.
> 
> Suddenly the Andre Gomes to Spurs deal is off and Barkley leaves Chelseas medical.. I didn't really want Barkley but this makes me want him even more :lmao *scenes if a second player today rejects Chelsea because they'd prefer to play under Pochettino*.
> 
> If not. We'll just go in for him in January for over half the prices quoted.


??

We didn't agree a fee with Swansea. For the whole day the talk was Llorente was holding out for us even though you all had agreed a deal.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

V. Skybox said:


> I'm really feeling it this season for some reason. Despite the loss of Hayes, McGinn and Jack it feels like we've strengthened. Only time will tell, once we get to teams that are more of a match for us. And Rangers, of course.


Been impressed with our signings so far. 

Our game in October will be a interesting match.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Arsenal have looked pathetic and desperate in every transfer window for the last 10 years but this current window has actually been better than most
> 
> I fully expected us to cash in on Alexis which has not happened. This means we do not make another prem club stronger and that cunt Kroenke loses out on some money. We have strengthened up front (Lacazette) and strengthened at LB (Gibbs out kolasinac in). Apparently Ox was never offered more than £130,000 a week despite the BS rumours he turned down £180,000 and to get 40 million for a player who has done absolutely fuckall for Arsenal in 6 years is good business and ultimately is no big loss on the pitch. I am not even slightly disappointed we have not signed Lemar as i am a realist and dont believe for one second we even made a 90 million bid for him, nothing more than SSnews inventing BS to spice up the whole deadline day saga
> 
> As a Arsenal fan you have to be realistic. We are never going to go out and spend loads of money on players we actually need, that takes common sense which is something the people who run the club have very little of. If you expect the absolute worse case scenario which as a Arsenal fan i have learned to do then anything above that is a success. Alexis staying is exactly that


lol


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Lllorente apparently cannot wait to play in the Europa League :armfold


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rafa must be fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuumin' He was clearly expecting a whole different transfer window and he's been totally let down.

Still can't believe we didn't have a plan B for Van Dijk either. Well it's all over now. so we have to get on with it.


----------



## KZA (Aug 2, 2017)

Llorente is hot and Aurier is quality so I approve.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brighton trying to sign Vincent Janssen.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Well we desperately needed a CB so it makes perfect sense that we've sold Sakho... :done

Going to be a rough season defensively. Looking forward to games with Can back at CB where we all know he covered himself in glory in the past. If only we still had Lucas! 8*D 

Sorry DA I'm trying to be positive but it's difficult. :sad:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Joel said:


> ??
> 
> We didn't agree a fee with Swansea. For the whole day the talk was Llorente was holding out for us even though you all had agreed a deal.


I saw reports saying that once Llorente spoke to Pochettino he wanted to join Tottenham. (Third time that's happened this window, Aurier and Sanchez the other two, he's magic you know...)

Chelsea offered Swansea £13,000,000, no? We offered £12,000,000 - it's hard to believe Swansea and Chelsea wouldn't be able to agree to such a deal.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Barkley's such a legend. Chelsea have been an embarrassment all summer.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Vincent Janssen staying at Spurs.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Drinkwater confirmed then.

It's odd that individually only 3 deals (Rudiger out and Begovic/Ake out) don't seem like good ideas to me and one of those was unavoidable and yet this still winds up feeling like a failure of a window. 

Unless Morata can keep amazing levels of fitness up for a whole season while playing >45 games the lack of a good backup striker is going to hurt us very badly this season. Should be looking to resolve that situation on January 1st.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

We got more for Drinkwater than we did for Kante :lol

£35 million for a guy who's been crap for the past six months, bloody excellent.

Adrien Silva potentially in as his replacement, Dragovic gained as well, very happy with that business.

Now I hope Barca don't come sniffing around Mahrez tomorrow.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barkley has a hamstring injury and is out till the new year. i doubt there was even a medical. just like i doubt arsenal ever made a bid for lemar.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Sorry DA I'm trying to be positive but it's difficult. :sad:


It's ok. At least you are making the effort


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Heard reports that Barkley couldn't even attempt the medical, so both parties decided not to pursue.

The embarrassment for me is that we are even going for that calibre of player. I thought we had ambition. Didn't realise we turned into Tottenham. Clearly I need to readjust my espectations. Top 4 would suffice this year, as that would represent the window we had.

If we sell Costa for around £40m today, then we have made profit this summer. And when you factor in the £60m we got for Oscar in January, it shows exactly where Chelsea's priorities are these days. If the money is being held back for the new stadium plans that's fine and understandable. But you gotta release a statement explaining to the fans this.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> Heard reports that Barkley couldn't even attempt the medical, so both parties decided not to pursue.
> 
> The embarrassment for me is that we are even going for that calibre of player. I thought we had ambition. Didn't realise we turned into Tottenham. Clearly I need to readjust my espectations. Top 4 would suffice this year, as that would represent the window we had.
> 
> If we sell Costa for around £40m today, then we have made profit this summer. And when you factor in the £60m we got for Oscar in January, it shows exactly where Chelsea's priorities are these days. If the money is being held back for the new stadium plans that's fine and understandable. But you gotta release a statement explaining to the fans this.


if you sold costa for 40 mil you'd be at about a 35 mil loss for the window.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Keeping :coutinho (like i said all along we would ) is obviously a big bonus, as going forward with the addition of Salah, we are as dangerous as anyone. Hopefully Ox can add some much needed depth too, even though i'm not his biggest fan. Hope he can stay fit and improve under Klopp.

Still flabbergasted we haven't strengthened our first team defence one bit though. Roberston just about counts i guess, but to bring in no new CB's could obviously affect us. 2 months wasted on Van Dijk and no backup option is odd. We thought we had Dijk wrapped up long ago and when that wasn't going to happen, looks like we didn't look elsewhere and thought that we'd still get him.

Southampton stuck to their guns just as we did with Phil. Now we just have to deal with it and hope it doesn't cost us too much.

Should be an exciting season ahead now though and i'm looking forward to it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

LMAO'd hard at that little prick crying after his gol for Brazil last night

Jesus Christ, this new generation of Brazilians are pathetic. Seems like guys like Firmino and Thiago Silva (maybe? although he captained the biggest crybaby team in history in 2014) are cut from the old cloth, and are few in number


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.skysports.com/football/n...ositives-for-man-city-man-utd-but-not-arsenal

I dunno how this fucker still has a job with his blatant bias against Spurs a B? :HA, we strengthened in areas we struggled when key players where injured at CB and Striker, replaced Walker with a player of equal standing if not better defensively while making a profit, this was a much better transfer window then last year. He must be salty after Arsenal's disaster of a window.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:coutinho seems to have recovered from his stress-related back injury bosque) rather quickly :mj

At least Barca got their real target from Brazil:

http://streamable.com/y03fm au

http://streamable.com/tul1i au

Thiago Silva is even more obsessed with money than Neymar, remember when he went to PSG over Barca "because he wanted to feed his family" :lmao


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Turns out we got Dominic Ball in on loan from Rotherham. There's our centre back. Rangers fans (Ball used to play for them) don't seem to be too happy about it... for some reason.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DA said:


> LMAO'd hard at that little prick crying after his gol for Brazil last night
> 
> Jesus Christ, this new generation of Brazilians are pathetic. *Seems like guys like Firmino* and Thiago Silva (maybe? although he captained the biggest crybaby team in history in 2014) are cut from the old cloth, and are few in number


??

No Brazilian has look more retarded than Roberto Firmino. There is nothing old cloth about shitty looking high pony tails and celebrating like a massive cunt when you score a shit goal.

He's fucking ugly too. Would not bang.



tommo010 said:


> http://www.skysports.com/football/n...ositives-for-man-city-man-utd-but-not-arsenal
> 
> I dunno how this fucker still has a job with his blatant bias against Spurs a B? :HA, we strengthened in areas we struggled when key players where injured at CB and Striker, replaced Walker with a player of equal standing if not better defensively while making a profit, this was a much better transfer window then last year. He must be salty after Arsenal's disaster of a window.


You sold your first choice RB and did not replace him with a better or equal player. How can you have more than a B? You did great in replacing the depth in your team with better options - that cannot be denied. But Walker is better than Aurier so a B is fair.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

We didn't leave ourselves any shorter then when we went in, which is a positve.

Our third choice goalkeeper had gone back to his parent club so we brought in a third choice goalkeeper who Pochettino knows, who was born in Argentina and will help Foyth get adjusted I am sure.

We sent out Carter-Vickers on loan to get experience in a tough league like the Championship and in turn brought in one of the most highly rated prospects in world football in his position. Someone who WANTED to join us and ultimately CHOSE to play for us over PSG.

We sold Kyle Walker, who ultimately the coach no longer wanted, made £40,000,000+ profit on him whilst bringing in someone who you could argue is on the same level ability wise, just missing out the Premier League experience, for HALF the price. 

We sold a fourth choice centre half in Kevin Wimmer, made a £10,000,000+ profit on him and brought in a new first choice centre half (depending on formation), who is one of the best young defenders in the world. Added more pace to our back line with Walker going and Rose being out injured.

We brought in an experienced winner in Fernando Llorente, who will add goals to our team, gives us a genuine plan B, could play up front in a 2 or on his own when needed - someone who has won practically everything and chose to play for us.

We also got rid of a lot of deadwood like N'Jie, Bentaleb and Fazio who weren't going to get any more games here, racking up a total of £26,000,000 in the process. 

I would certainly give it a B.

Only thing that would have made it any better was if we had signed a pacy player in attack (Gelson Martins, Bruma, Zaha) and completed our business a lot earlier.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Will be interesting how Coutinho integrates back in now after the international break. Esp now he's recovered from all the stress the transfer news was affecting his back :tenay

It'll be great to have him back and it is a bonus he's still here as he's still one of our best players. But this whole episode hasn't covered him in any glory.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I remember you were linked to Keita Balde. For €30m that would have been a great pacey wing option you say you needed. Although, having that character in the same squad as Aurier's character may have imploded your club.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Joel said:


> ??
> 
> No Brazilian has look more retarded than Roberto Firmino. There is nothing old cloth about shitty looking high pony tails and celebrating like a massive cunt when you score a shit goal.
> 
> He's fucking ugly too. Would not bang



I was talking about them being a bunch of cry babies 

Firmino seems like he wouldn't shed a tear even if his house went up in flames with his whole family inside

At least we've never had a Brazilian who has fucked his own sister


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Firmino looks like the type who would have accidently started the fire and then run away with his family sleeping inside, so there would be no time for him to cry.

What Oscar does in his own perosnal time is of no business to you or me :armfold


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

His team-mate Neymar, who left Barcelona for Paris Saint-Germain this summer, said: "I'm very happy that he scored a goal because at this moment he lives a very great sadness"

tearsforphil

:neymar

Klopp's got a big job on his hands :klopp


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Phil's next appearance for us should be very interesting though. I do wonder just what he and Klopp's relationship is like atm too. I'm sure Klopp is delighted to have him stay because of how important he is to us, but at the same time, he needs Coutinho mentally ready to come back in and accept he's here probably for the season.

IF Barca come back again next summer, no doubt he'll go then. I'm sure every Liverpool fan has accepted this is more than likely his last season for us.

Now he's still here, i hope it gets resolved as i want us to do well and he's still a big part of our squad for the time being.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Yo where's the Everton fan to inform me on what's going on with Mirallas, wanted him back to Olympiakos :sadpanda:sadpanda:sadpanda


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Coutinho should be happy as fuck because we play City next and he always scores against them

Heard today that Newcastle's record transfer is still Michael Owen in 2005 :sodone


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Yo where's the Everton fan to inform me on what's going on with Mirallas, wanted him back to Olympiakos :sadpanda:sadpanda:sadpanda



Hello

Olympiakos tried to sign him on loan along with West Ham, but Everton are only considering offers for a permanent deal.

Yours

Rugrat


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Rugrat said:


> Hello
> 
> Olympiakos tried to sign him on loan along with West Ham, but Everton are only considering offers for a permanent deal.
> 
> ...


I'll let a lot of things slide but don't you dare take the piss out of the main man. You're verging on cabbage territory with this shit.

:vader


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Surely your main man can take a bit of :keys

Yours 

Rugrat


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Not really interested in debating about it. He's obviously just posting because he likes football, I doubt he's arsed about bantering or any of that, he's obviously different to the other posters in this thread. Not everyone needs poking for a reaction.

EDIT: I'll add that it's obvious you're only trying to have a laugh, it's what goes on 90% of the time in this thread and everyone gets involved in it. Me more so than most usually. I'm just not really keen on dragging the lad into some :keys when we aren't aware of how he'd take it. Hard to tell whether he's young, foreign or there's possibly something up with him - or all three.

:armfold


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

It was harmless, you didn't like it whatever move on. No need to be prickly about teasing posted in the WrestlingForum Sports section.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

If it was about me I'd not be bothered, or I'd give something back similar. You don't know how he'd react so don't assume it'd be harmless just because you wouldn't be bothered by it.

Anyway, get back on with talking bollocks about football. You're better at that than trying to be funny.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello 
Here are my thoughts on Everton summer transfer signings .

*Lewis Gibson	* from Newcastle United is a young center back 17 yrs was in final Euro under 17 tournament loosing in the final on penalties .

*Michael Keane * Burnley is 6.3' center back and an England international ex Manchester United and Burnley player. He is a ball playing centre Back which is what teams need in modern era and being 23 his has at least 10 years + playing time . Koeman will make him a better player being an ball playing centre back himself at the highest level.

*Davy Klaassen* Ajax is a functional number 10 who will do a good job even though in FM17 his vision is 13/20 and 77/100 in Fifa 17, but being Dutch his consistent and should contribute well to the team.

*Cuco Martina *Unassigned Players is a good back up right back who Koeman bought to Southampton so he knows what he can do.

*Henry Onyekuru *Eupen	was second in Belgium first division with 22 goal just on away goals otherwise joint top. But like a lot of strikers who top score in Belgium will he be able translate it to other leagues . As some of previous top scores have not scored as many in other leagues as they have in Belgium .

*Jordan Pickford* Sunderland	is a good prospect for the future of goal keeping for England . However I have one reservation , which is his height his 6'1 1.86M . Joe hart is 6'.5 1.96M which i think much better for a keeper as long high shots can difficult if you are not as tall like you can get Nayim from the halfway line and a keeper who is doesn't have a reach advantage could let in a high long shot,

*Sandro Ramirez	*Malaga	is a product of Barcelona youth system and has won the champions league with Barcelona them Malaga where scored 14 goals in 30 games so he should score a 10-25 goals in premier league like Gianfranco Zola.

*Wayne Rooney	*Manchester United is a good get for a small fee and should do amazing at Everton as he had he had Everton Pajamas even at Manchester United . Being back Everton will make him Hulk up "Whatcha Gonna Do When Wayne Rooney Runs Wild On You"
Gylfi Sigurdsson	Swansea City is another number 10 but has already shown his a good technique and see stuff other can't on the pitch and should set up a number goals , more than at Swansea city as he has better protection behind him,

*Nikola Vlasic	*Hajduk Split	is a good prospect as he considers a Wonderkid in football manager , as has a famous sister Blanka a former Olympic silver medalist in high jump and got bronze last year in rio . If he can live up to his promise than a good baring at £8,000,000

Yours

Faerhan


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Vader said:


> If it was about me I'd not be bothered, or I'd give something back similar. You don't know how he'd react so don't assume it'd be harmless just because you wouldn't be bothered by it.
> 
> Anyway, get back on with talking bollocks about football. You're better at that than trying to be funny.


If anyone reacted badly to my post, it would be their problem and not mine. Again, I don't see why you've gotten sensitive over an obvious joke in case _another user_ *may* take offence. 

As I've mentioned before, there are harder things in life to deal with than having your posting style copied on a wrestling fan site. This will be my last post on the matter. Just quite odd you've taken issue with teasing on a forum and have decided you're some kind of authority on etiquette here or whatever.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry Farhan but you might be disappointed if you're expecting Sandro to be anything like Zola or come close to 25 goals a season.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That was 4 hours ago, Rugrat. You've been online since then and have chosen to reply now for God knows what reason other than you have the mental reactions of Forrest Gump. Why on earth you have chosen to tell me it's your last reply, I'll have no idea. From my last line of my previous comment, it was obvious I wasn't interested in this carrying on. I know there's fuck all to do in Hull besides scour the docks for women or watch mould grow on your walls but fuck me you don't half drag shit out. I probably should have ignored it, just as you should probably refrain from attempting any sort of humour in future.

Feel free to remind me of this in three years though.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

So back on topic slightly.

Pereira has gone out on loan to Valencia, not happy :hoganutd 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Do you think he'd have played much @Cliffy ? Can't see where he fits in this team at all.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I think he could've featured semi regularly but I don't think Jose trusts him.

Carrick I don't expect to feature much and our midfield depth isn't that great so I'm dissapointed.

Still if he has a decent loan spell hopefully he can break into the team or we make a good profit on him if we eventually sell him. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

I'm so depressed at losing the Ox. It's not even so much about his ability or the fee, just what the move represents for us as a club. He was one of the few players around that genuinely seemed to care about the club. He was the only player that consistently thanked the away fans for their support and often had to cajole other players into doing the same. He was the only player that attended the Invincibles reunion night. He's taken a massive pay-cut to join Liverpool, so clearly it's not about the money for him, I think he just got sick of sharing a dressing room with players that don't give a shit and I don't even blame him. He's shown real character to make the move and I hope everything works out well for him at Liverpool. I just wish more players at Arsenal had his character.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Vader said:


> Not really interested in debating about it. He's obviously just posting because he likes football, I doubt he's arsed about bantering or any of that, he's obviously different to the other posters in this thread. Not everyone needs poking for a reaction.
> 
> EDIT: I'll add that it's obvious you're only trying to have a laugh, it's what goes on 90% of the time in this thread and everyone gets involved in it. Me more so than most usually. I'm just not really keen on dragging the lad into some :keys when we aren't aware of how he'd take it. *Hard to tell whether he's young, foreign or there's possibly something up with him - or all three.*
> 
> :armfold


ogba


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So apparently we asked for €200m for Phil :klopp2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

CGS said:


> So apparently we asked for €200m for Phil :klopp2


:vince$

I do wonder if Barca will wait until next season and come back for him. Don't really want this shit again come Jan. Or maybe they will come to an agreement similar to that we struck regarding Keita.

Either way, it's surely his last season for us. As long as he gets his head back in the game quickly and gets on with it, as he's still such a key player whilst he's here.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Brock said:


> :vince$
> 
> I do wonder if Barca will wait until next season and come back for him. Don't really want this shit again come Jan. Or maybe they will come to an agreement similar to that we struck regarding Keita.
> 
> Either way, it's surely his last season for us. As long as he gets his head back in the game quickly and gets on with it, as he's still such a key player whilst he's here.


Yeah he's more than likely off next year. It's pretty much the same situation we had with Suarez and he was at least professional for the whole season. I expert Phil to be no different. At least this years gives us a chance to try games without him and scout for a replacement if needed


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

The club have accused Barca of releasing false information again, Saying we weren't asking for €200m at all. Looks like Barca are just being cunts once again, What a shocker! I also had to laugh at them thanking Coutinho for trying his best to force a move, Unbelievable jeff.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

What a mess lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Unorthodox said:


> The club have accused Barca of releasing false information again, Saying we weren't asking for €200m at all. Looks like Barca are just being cunts once again, What a shocker! I also had to laugh at them thanking Coutinho for trying his best to force a move, Unbelievable jeff.


Could be the Liverpool board lying - but it's more than likely the Barca board. Thanking Coutinho for trying to force a move was classless. Shambles of a board, hopefully they're gone after the vote of no confidence concludes, seems unlikely though.


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

```
[DM][/DM]
```
]


Seb said:


> Sorry Farhan but you might be disappointed if you're expecting Sandro to be anything like Zola or come close to 25 goals a season.


Hello Seb have you seen the statistics on Gianfranco Zola.

Otherwise your assumption was factually incorrect . If you are talking technical ability of Gianfranco Zola and Sandro Ramírez are different I agree with you.

However Sandro Ramírez could score the same number of league goals per season as Gianfranco Zola.

Furthermore I did say Sandro Ramírez will score 10 -25 goals per season
However ever I ment 10-15 I just pressed 2 instead of 1. So my point was actually 10-15 goals

Furthermore he could do what Gianfranco Zola did at his peak, the Maximum number goals per season was 14 then 13 second highest then rest under 10 even 3 in penultimate season .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Farhan with DEM FACHTS


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the window of clubs trying to save face.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Rowdy Yates said:


> No chance at all Arsenal bid 90 million for Lemar today. Anybody who believes that shite is ridiculously gullible. Wenger said over a week ago no more ins


*Oh really? https://www.theguardian.com/football/2017/sep/03/thomas-lemar-arsenal-arsene-wenger-monaco-transfer

:uhoh*


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lol Wenger talking shit about us spending on players (Pogba etc) then attempts to bid 90 mil & still flops :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

farhanc said:


> Furthermore I did say Sandro Ramírez will score 10 -25 goals per season
> However ever I ment 10-15 I just pressed 2 instead of 1. So my point was actually 10-15 goals


Thank you for the clarification Farhan.



seabs said:


> *Oh really? https://www.theguardian.com/football/2017/sep/03/thomas-lemar-arsenal-arsene-wenger-monaco-transfer
> 
> :uhoh*


:smugwenger


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

seabs said:


> *Oh really? https://www.theguardian.com/football/2017/sep/03/thomas-lemar-arsenal-arsene-wenger-monaco-transfer
> 
> :uhoh*


:lmao Yes really

It must be true if Wenger said so and especially if the Guardian printed it eh fpalm

Wenger ended his so called pursuit of Lemar two weeks before the deadline after having a bid of 50 million rejected and i am expected to believe that all of a sudden he returned and offered 100 million a few hours before the deadline?. Who does that. If a 50 million bid is rejected and you really want the player you come back and bid 60 mill then 70 etc. What club on this earth pulls out and 50 mill then just offers 100 mill out of the blue 2 weeks later. Absolute BS of the highest order. Coincidentally this offer comes the day after David Ornstein (very respected source who has called a number of Arsenal transfers correct) reveals the transfer kitty is empty. I know who i believe anyway

This was merely another desperate attempt from Wenger to try and appease the fans who have had enough of the total shambles that has become Arsenal football club


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Barca have reported city to uefa over finances :banderas

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Lol the hypocrisy is real.

A year to the day that La Liga clubs ordered to repay illegal government subsidies. Fuck off. Just panicking because they're worried Messi is going to leave their precious club.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Cliffy said:


> Barca have reported city to uefa over finances :banderas
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



:bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque hil2 hil2 hil2 :mcgregor2 :mcgregor2

Sevres them right, hope they get punished.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

uefa arent investigating us. hope harder next time.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41146009

lol Barca <<<


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fucking Barca :mj4


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cliffy said:


> Barca have reported city to uefa over finances :banderas
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk





RAW IS BRAUN said:


> Lol the hypocrisy is real.
> 
> A year to the day that La Liga clubs ordered to repay illegal government subsidies. Fuck off. Just panicking because they're worried Messi is going to leave their precious club.





Jamaican said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/41146009
> 
> lol Barca <<<





CGS said:


> Fucking Barca :mj4


Can none of you read or am I missing something here, the reports say La Liga and cite Javier Tebas - no mention of Barca whatsoever?

Tebas himself is a Real Madrid fan.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Seb said:


> Can none of you read or am I missing something here, the reports say La Liga and cite Javier Tebas - no mention of Barca whatsoever?
> 
> Tebas himself is a Real Madrid fan.


Four birds with one stone

:bjpenn


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903935617121308672
Yeah this is about Sheffield United, but it's still an interesting behind the scenes look into deadline day.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Julio Baptista to Bolton?

:WTF


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Leicester can't sign Adrien Silva until January because they missed the transfer deadline by.........

14 seconds.

Discretion not a part of FIFA then. They are appealing tho.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

That's incredibly harsh. I'm certain this has happened before and been allowed?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

triple post :trumpout


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Good. That's what they get for messing us about with Drinkwater. Accept the good money on offer for an average midifielder at a decent time and then maybe you don't have to rush registering Silva at the death.

Now if you will excuse me, I'm feeling a bit thirsty, so I'm off to quench said first with a drink of water :kermit (this is actually tea in this smiley, but for all intents and purposes we'll pretend it is water. We'll also probably have to pretend I am a green frog named Kermit)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Green Light said:


> triple post :trumpout


Only counts as a double as the first post was from last night

#BeingAMod :klopp2


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello I understand that premier league team have agreed to close the transfer window 17:00 on the last Thursday before the season starts , but can still sell until the end of the month.

I think this stupid as the rest of Europe will still allowed to buy players and teams could be worse off.

Lets say there is a dominion effect, where one of big 2 in Spain or some other big team sell their star player for big money to someone else , and they need a replacement ,they could buy in their own league, or purchase a star from the premier league , 








So the team will be stuck without a replacement .

This Idea only works if the other european leagues , either agree not purchase from England or end their windows around the same time.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Stupid decision. 

I read us, City, Watford, Swansea & Palace voted against it. Burnley apparently abstained. And the rest obviously, were for the idea.


----------

